# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] tMorph — 64-bit Morpher (updated for Legion)

## Journey

* Updated for 7.2.5.24742 (August 4th, 2017) *

Please note that this _only_ supports the 64-bit version of WoW. I don't have any plans to support x86 in the near future. Download at the bottom.

*Features*

* Persistent smart player morphing (i.e. you can shift in and out of forms as a druid)
* Special race morphing with support for Pandarens
* Race appearance customization
* Persistent mount morphing
* Item morphing
* Weapon enchant morphing
* Spell animation morphing
* Title morphing
* In-game command system
* Underlying Lua API

*Requirements*

* Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 (vc_redist.x64.exe)
* 64-bit version of WoW (Wow-64.exe)
* Must be run with Administrative privileges


*Usage Examples*

To morph yourself into a troll pirate:


```
.morph 25041
```

To morph into another race (Pandaren, in this case):


```
.race 24
```

Race IDs:


```
0 
1  -- Human
2  -- Orc
3  -- Dwarf
4  -- Night Elf
5  -- Undead
6  -- Tauren
7  -- Gnome
8  -- Troll
9  -- Goblin
10 -- Blood Elf
11 -- Draenie
22 -- Worgen
24 -- Pandaren
```

To swap genders after a race morph:


```
.gender
```

The following commands allow you to change the appearance of regular races:


```
.skin 2
.face 1
.hair 6
.haircolor 3
.piercings 5

.tattoos 2
.horns 4
.blindfold 3
```

To morph an item (where 1 is the inventory slot ID):


```
.item 1 32235
```

Alternatively, to morph an item into its Mythic variant:


```
.item 1 115542 3
```

Item version/appearance IDs:


```
0 -- Normal
1 -- Heroic
3 -- Mythic
4 -- Raid Finder

6 -- Stage 1
7 -- Stage 2
8 -- Stage 3
```

To change a weapon enchant (e.g. Mongoose):


```
.enchant 1 155
```

To swap a spell animation:


```
.spell 774 139
```

To morph your mount:


```
.mount 45797
```

To morph your title:


```
.title 199
```

To morph your various shapeshift forms (e.g. bear):


```
.shapeshift 5 74269
```


*Download Here*
Just extract and run tInject.exe while in-game (as Administrator).


Thanks to everyone in the memory section.

----------


## Journey

Reserved...

----------


## Disorbarized

I have a problem downloading tMorph, when I try to download it I get an error message popping up saying: ''The program can't be found''. 

Can someone help me?

----------


## Disec

Sorry,about the post:/ It had so much good information throughout the pages :/

----------


## Journey

Yeah, it kind of sucks that all of the old posts were deleted.

----------


## prodftw

Is there a way I can change the color of the item Blazing Wings - Item - World of Warcraft to make them blue instead of red?

----------


## Infernonyc

Where can I find the Display IDs for Claws of Shirvallah?

----------


## Lorenzo Morin

Anyone know how I would go about switching to the worgen's human form?

----------


## Therapon

Hello, first of all I'd like to thank Journey for all the work he put into this program.

Secondly, I have a question ; what do I need to add to the "tMorph.dll" file to prevent the adjusted size (.scale) to reset? It was posted in the old thread, but yeah... sadly that isn't accessible anymore.

----------


## Avendesora

Thank you (again) Journey for an amazing mod, smooth to download and worked straight away! Thumbs up!

----------


## sabelsiathedruid

Would just like to say, Thanks for creating this! It's great  :Big Grin:  But how do you make your claws of shirvallah form as a druid morphable? I dont know to make addons. Any help would be appreicated  :Big Grin:

----------


## _Way

What happened to the last post? Thank you so much Journey for this awesome application  :Smile:  -- cheers!

----------


## Nudlel

Hey, remember I used this in wotlk. I got a question tho, how do I do female morph?

----------


## that guy over there

use .gender

----------


## L3kTIoN

thanks for this awesome tool. but i have one issue, i cant morph weapons anymore?
i try .morph 16 34334, .morph 17 34334 also .morph 18 34334 but it doesnt work ;( 
everything works fine, just the weapon doesnt work.

----------


## xiaolongsa

Thank you for the work of author. But ask a 32-bit tMorph,Is cMorph

----------


## Snoonose1845

To morph weapons its .item 17 34334 and .item 16 34334 .item 18 34334
also to check the item slot id's i use this website InventorySlotId - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## Snoonose1845

accidental double post not sure how to delete this 1

----------


## L3kTIoN

i did, but weapons still doesnt work?

----------


## zorroz

Can someone tell me if this is banable? Ive been told that you can get perma banned using tmorph, tho alot of top streamers on twitch is using it without getting banned :/

----------


## Journey

> Can someone tell me if this is banable? Ive been told that you can get perma banned using tmorph, tho alot of top streamers on twitch is using it without getting banned :/


Yes, it is 100% bannable. You should not use tMorph if you care about your account. However, Blizzard does not seem to really care about it and nobody has been banned thus far. If they were to take action, it would be in the form of a giant ban-wave and not on an individual basis.

----------


## HyperX1X1X

.gender 0 is male and .gender 1 is women i think

----------


## Skyz

Me love you long time  :Big Grin:

----------


## pitto61

wow has been updated, and this now doesnt work for me  :Frown:

----------


## Elliyan

Is there any way I can keep just the purple look on the enchantment Power Torrent (display ID 4097) using tmorph? I love the way it looks but I only want the purple part at all times.

----------


## Xevan

It seems to bug out on the new Druid's Catform from the 100's Talent. If u swap that cat into lets say female nightelf it doesnt have any animations and just slides over the ground etc.
Got any fix for that?

Love the mod

----------


## xylinder

I have this really weird problem.. I run wow in 64 bit, run inject with Administrative privileges. It says its running, hit enter. Then it just closes down the wow process and tmorph, and removes the .exe tmorph file, not even in the bin or anything. Had this problem in a long time, wanted to fix it.. help?

----------


## phoxick

Anyone who knows how I can look like a troll moonkin instead of a night elf moonkin, when I change form to moonkin? I'd greatly appreciate help.

----------


## Nose

nvm works now  :Big Grin:  damn wowhead trolling me :P

thanks for the tmorph  :Smile:

----------


## rosssi70

Does anyone have the legendary cloak animation spell ID? 

I want to know the legendary cloaks animation spell id

----------


## BlindSythe

Hey guys, is there old Stormblast animation still in game?

----------


## joefernandez123

Hello guys, i really enjoy Tmorph and ive been scavenging the web for a successful Shadowmourne transmog with spell effects. I cannot seem to find it, ive managed to find what i think are the effects but im not sure what command to use or how to go about it. That is why im here asking if theres anyone out there that have done this or might be able to help me with doing it.

Thanks alot!

----------


## igarashi

can some1 tell me how i can get wing from legendery daggers?

----------


## walexia

> Does anyone have the legendary cloak animation spell ID? 
> 
> I want to know the legendary cloaks animation spell id


tank cloak spell 148958
melee dps cloak spell 148957
caster dps cloak spell 148954
healer cloak spell 148956




> can some1 tell me how i can get wing from legendery daggers?


spell id 109949

----------


## Censorx

Hey boys, so the addon "druidshapeshift" works for tmorph to change the look of forms. Need for claws of shirvallah for my low level feral. Thanks much.

----------


## crunozaurus

Yeah, can we tmorph Claws of Shirvallah at all?

I've found these codes:




> !morph 500702 (Claws of Shirvallah / Tauren)
> !morph 500703 (Claws of Shirvallah / Troll)
> !morph 500704 (Claws of Shirvallah / Night Elf)
> !morph 500705 (Claws of Shirvallah / Worgen)


But they don't work, character is without textures after using any of them. Wrong codes?

What I am mainly looking for is Night Elf Claws of Shirvallah ID - I would like to replace my taurenish cat form look.


Also, another idea which I would even prefer is: while in cat - morph into NE with some selected items* - then morph back to original look.




> .race 4
> .item 1 16451
> .item 3 16449
> .item 5 16452
> .item 6 16448
> .item 7 16450
> .item 8 16459
> .item 4 4335
> .item 10 16448
> ...


Is that even possible? If so, ow should I modify the shapeshift addon mentioned in previous topic to do that? Code snippets which I imagine should be modified:




> -- local FORM = {DisplayID, Scale}
> -- local CAT_FORM = {45042, 0.8} -- Cat form to Xuen at 0.8 scale.
> local CAT_FORM = {nil, nil}





> local ShapeShiftID = GetShapeshiftFormID()
> 
> if (ShapeShiftID == 1) then
> -- Cat Form.
> if (CAT_FORM[1]) then
> SetDisplayID("player", CAT_FORM[1])
> if (CAT_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", CAT_FORM[2]) end
> 
> UpdateModel("player")
> end


hlep

----------


## zaoldy3ck

Hi, 
Regarding the druids forms, the "addon" doesnt seem to work.. does it have to be saved in a special place/way ?

----------


## walexia

okay first off special thanks to Journey for this amazing program!! props to him and since I use this alot I also donated something small :Smile: 

UPDATE: okay so I scrapped my old messy method to create an addon.Thanks to journey again, here is a much easier way to make the addon.Simply use this program: World of Warcraft: Addon Creator 
Now copy the code below as is, to get claws of shirvallah (tiger) instead of normal cat form and it has a male tauren with druid challenge mode gear as human form.

ow before i forget!!!, i was unable to get the proper ID's for claws of shirvallah , so I had to improvise and get some close enough looking saberon models which have these ID's




> _Nightelf (panther)_ 59065
> Troll(tiger)55889
> worgen(snowleopard)55888






```
local events = CreateFrame("Frame")
events:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) return self[event](self, ...) end)


function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
  -- http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetShapeshiftFormID
  local form = GetShapeshiftFormID()
  if form == 1 then -- cat form
    SetDisplayID("player", 55889)
SetVisibleItem("player",16,0 )
SetVisibleItem("player",17,0 )  
 UpdateModel("player")
 elseif form == 31 then -- Moonkin form
SetDisplayID("player", 12237)


    UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == 3 then -- Travel form
    SetDisplayID("player", 28010)
    UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == 30 then -- Flight form
    SetDisplayID("player", 0)
    UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == nil then -- normal Humanoid form
    SetDisplayID("player", 20319)
SetVisibleItem("player",1,90062 )
SetVisibleItem("player",3,90065 )
SetVisibleItem("player",5,90064 )
SetVisibleItem("player",6,90059 )
SetVisibleItem("player",7,90063)
SetVisibleItem("player",8,90060 )
SetVisibleItem("player",4,4335 )
SetVisibleItem("player",10,90061 )
SetVisibleItem("player",16,45934 )
SetVisibleItem("player",17,0 )
SetVisibleEnchant("player", 16, 2673)   


 UpdateModel("player")    
end
end


if UnitClass("player") == "Druid" then
  events:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
end
```



Now another guy above wanted the code to do a nightelf with grand marshal gear as his cat form put this code in it instead(it also changes your humanoid form to a tauren with challenge mode gear


l

```
local events = CreateFrame("Frame")
events:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) return self[event](self, ...) end)


function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
  -- http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetShapeshiftFormID
  local form = GetShapeshiftFormID()
  if form == 1 then -- cat form
    SetDisplayID("player", 20318)
    SetVisibleItem("player",1,16451 )
SetVisibleItem("player",3,16449 )
SetVisibleItem("player",5,16452 )
SetVisibleItem("player",6,16448 )
SetVisibleItem("player",7,16450 )
SetVisibleItem("player",8,16459 )
SetVisibleItem("player",4,4335 )
SetVisibleItem("player",10,16448 )
SetVisibleItem("player",16,71781 )
SetVisibleItem("player",17,0 )
SetVisibleEnchant("player", 16, 2673)
UpdateModel("player")
 elseif form == 31 then -- Moonkin form
    SetDisplayID("player", 37923)
    UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == 3 then -- Travel form
    SetDisplayID("player", 28010)
    UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == 30 then -- Flight form
    SetDisplayID("player", 0)
    UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == nil then -- normal Humanoid form
    SetDisplayID("player",20319 )
 SetDisplayID("player", 20319)
SetVisibleItem("player",1,90062 )
SetVisibleItem("player",3,90065 )
SetVisibleItem("player",5,90064 )
SetVisibleItem("player",6,90059 )
SetVisibleItem("player",7,90063)
SetVisibleItem("player",8,90060 )
SetVisibleItem("player",4,4335 )
SetVisibleItem("player",10,90061 )
SetVisibleItem("player",16,45934 )
SetVisibleItem("player",17,0 )
SetVisibleEnchant("player", 16, 2673)   
 UpdateModel("player")    
end
end


if UnitClass("player") == "Druid" then
  events:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
end
```

NB:
-Don't forget to make sure your addon is ticked on your addon screen , and start tmorph in game for the shapeshift codes to work.
-Try not to use both codes above at the same time(creating two addons) just create and use one at a time.
-I expect some people to have errors from missing parts of the code above, make sure copy all of it to use in your lua
-Feel free to modify the above code, the comments in the code show almost everything.It will also only work for your druid, so no worries messing up your other character morphs.

----------


## Journey

> okay first off special thanks to Journey for this amazing program!! props to him and since I use this alot I also donated something small


Thanks.  :Smile:  BTW, you guys can use the following tool to automatically create addons from snippets of Lua code: World of Warcraft: Addon Creator

----------


## walexia

> Thanks.  BTW, you guys can use the following tool to automatically create addons from snippets of Lua code: World of Warcraft: Addon Creator


awesome!! tested it and its much much easier than my messy method above, i'll update my post

----------


## Missuh

Sorry for post here, but anyone knows something about cMorph?? Post deleted.

Btw nice program tMorph =)

----------


## sh0es

Can you perhaps assist me in making the code neccesary to just have my claws of shirvallah show as a regular night elf cat form? I play a night elf druid. Thanks =)

----------


## theso

Heya, first of all thanks for making this tool. Have been enjoying it ever since. But this time installing on my computer i get an error when starting the extracted .exe file. (Error: VirtualAllocEx() failed with code: 5 ) This is appearing all the time, tmorph cant be started. I extracted the file, ran it as an administrator and installed all the required software and checked my wow and windows settings for the 64 bit version. Im kind of getting desperate over here and would love if anybody with some knowledge could help me out. Thanks very much

Ps: .exe Working fine on my notebook  :Frown: 

-Theso

----------


## walexia

Can you perhaps assist me in making the code neccesary to just have my claws of shirvallah show as a regular night elf cat form? I play a night elf druid. Thanks =)

Just use the first set of code i provided in my post above.It is set up to only work for all druids regardelss of race or faction and has code references for all form ID's , form ID's are universal , e.g cat form is formID 1, travel form is formID 3 and bear form is formID 5 .under cat form , in the code you will see  

```
SetDisplayID("player", 55889)
```

 this sets your display ID to 55889 which is the tiger look alike claws of shirvallah form.You can change those if you like to these



> _Nightelf (panther) 59065
> Troll(tiger)55889
> worgen(snowleopard)55888_


below that code you will also notice 


```
SetVisibleItem("player",16,0 )
SetVisibleItem("player",17,0 )
```

again these are mere look alikes so they are not true claws of shirvallah forms, so they display wepons, i zeroed those out so it won't show weapons in that form.Alternatively you could spice up the forms by adding fist weapons displays like my favorites...the golden saronite dragon, or fist of the deity.

Now for the final part which I am sure had you confused, the codes above both change your human form to a taurn with challenge mode gear.You can change that easily by looking at the code and changing the item ID's to the gear you want and for the race.If you still want to be an NE change this lines number



```
SetDisplayID("player", 20319)
```

this is an alternative way to change race , by directly changing the display model id to that of the basic wow player humanoid race models, and then if you have no other item display codes under that , it just uses your current armor set.The display IDs for the races are 



```
Dwarf Female - 37918
Dwarf Male - 20317
 
 
Gnome Female - 20320
Gnome Male - 20580
 
 
Human Female - 19724
Human Male - 19723
 
 
Night Elf Female - 37919
Night Elf Male - 20318
 
 
Draenei Female - 20323
Draenei Male - 21105
 
 
Worgen Female - 37914
Worgen Male - 37915 
 
Horde: 
 
 
Orc Female - 20316
Orc Male - 37920
 
 
Tauren Female - 20584
Tauren Male - 20319
 
 
Undead Female - 37924
Undead Male - 37923
 
 
Blood Elf Female - 20370
Blood Elf Male - 20369
 
 
Troll Female - 37922
Troll Male - 20321
 
 
Goblin Female - 20583
Goblin Male - 20582
```




> Heya, first of all thanks for making this tool. Have been enjoying it ever since. But this time installing on my computer i get an error when starting the extracted .exe file. (Error: VirtualAllocEx() failed with code: 5 ) This is appearing all the time, tmorph cant be started. I extracted the file, ran it as an administrator and installed all the required software and checked my wow and windows settings for the 64 bit version. Im kind of getting desperate over here and would love if anybody with some knowledge could help me out. Thanks very much


I don't know that error code but just make sure you have and are running the latest version of tmorph, check also disabling your antivirus/firewall.If that does not work, you can google the error code to see where it has appeared on peoples systems and what possible probs your specific comp may have.

----------


## crunozaurus

Hey Walexia

Thanks a lot. It's working and its awesome, but unfortunately, it has some problems. 

After you cast any spell in the replaced form, character will start to flash (i.e will briefly disappear) at the beggining of a cast and after its' animation ends (or when it's interrupted). This kinda ruins it. :/

Ok, scratch that. It seems that all tmorphed shapeshift suffer from this problem. Let's say I morph my bear (in the addon's lua) to 29414 and cast reju + AA. Next spell (reju) will cause character to blink. It's probably the caused by the addon because when morphed via ingame command it is working ok

Also, activating Tiger's Fury/Berserk "freezes" the character till the buff duration ends. I think that replacing TF/zerk ID should fix it. Couldn't find those spells ID though

Since I have the Savagery glyph I find Savage Roar very frustrating. Again, what's the spell ID?  :Stick Out Tongue:  


Btw. NE female with marshall set and Claw of Phoenix dual wield as cat form is just siiiiiiiiiick

----------


## walexia

to get the spell ID just google the spell and wowhead. The wowhead page that pops up top should be the one you want, and it should have the spell ID in the address bar.You should also note that some spells/abilities, have the spell itself and the buff under different spell IDs.




> Also, activating Tiger's Fury/Berserk "freezes" the character till the buff duration ends. I think that replacing TF/zerk ID should fix it. Couldn't find those spells ID though


It seems to be a problem with the actual buff having a spell animation that freezes, or rather keeps the character in a special animation without allowing you to do anything else.If you notice, it happens whether you have tmorph or not, your cat will still stay in that animation for like 2 secs before you can do anything.I have never noticed this before myself until i saw some feral druids recently, but then again the last time i played a feral druid(before this week) was in wotlk.

Anyway there is a way to fix the savage roar/tigers fury/berserk spell animation, just replace it with a spell with similar effects like bloodlust/heroism there might be other spells out there which are buffs with animations that may also work, maybe even some trinkets.As for the glyph ,that I was not able to find a solution for that yet, i tried changing the glyph spell id I found on wowhead but maybe it was not the right one,like I said above some spells have several spell Id's and one may just be the right one.

----------


## epeenlol

I almost had a stroke when I saw 'invalid thread specified'. Glad to see it's back up.

Thanks for all you do, Journey.

----------


## Nonstopie

Is there a way to find some .morphs but typing it randomly(like if i wonna morph in some specific NPC)?
btw, thanks for this prog Journey ;D

----------


## subrand0m

find the NPC on wowhead and view page source and find displayid for it.

----------


## Nonstopie

That helps, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Anubis315

Just a heads up, new update out that breaks t-morph. Newest version is 19243.

----------


## tsoliadoula

19243 version is up?? this download dont work

----------


## Adrien Feuillerat

have you got the new version guys ?

----------


## OptimusPrimate

Don't think a new version has been released yet?...

----------


## tsoliadoula

someone in a stream use it and works fine :S

----------


## Journey

Should be updated for latest patch now.

----------


## Egget

> someone in a stream use it and works fine :S


m8 did you play on genjuros eu?

----------


## tsoliadoula

yes :P and you are a dwarf hunter?  :Big Grin:

----------


## alucard001

Need an update, now

----------


## AshHeart

That instant update though.
So based man, I almost called in sick for raid cause I didn't think this was going to get updated.

----------


## empty_skillz

file is randomly being blocked by chrome, what changed? gota install firefox now!  :Frown:

----------


## nightcracker

Are there docs for the Lua API?

----------


## prodftw

Out of date?

----------


## scythre

Please update, please.

----------


## Alexander Nero

tmorph is no longer usable as of 3 days ago when will we see the update?

----------


## refute

Similar to the druid addon is there a way to make an addon to automatically enter in set: race, skin, face, hair, haircolor, and piercing settings? If anyone has the time to make a basic one or has any resources that would point me into the right direction id appreciate it!

----------


## Journey

> tmorph is no longer usable as of 3 days ago when will we see the update?


There has already been an update...

----------


## dnawlols

just out of simple respect; can you guys not spam post "update pls"? If you see someone has already let him know through the thread that it's outdated, don't post again to say it's outdated.I'm in no position to speak on his behalf, but If I were the developer I pretty much would never open this thread back up after seeing how demanding you guys are when half of you probably don't even give him anything in return.

----------


## Alexander Nero

> There has already been an update...


I keep getting Invalid game version. tmorph is probably outdated

----------


## Thenatural13

Nice , but is there any x86 program like tmorph?

----------


## firepaw74

Is there a way to keep persistent scaling on the morphed character? Some models are too big, and when you scale them down, they are just reverting back to original size after mount/dismount/loading/etc.

----------


## Norus

What happened to the old tMorph.lua file ? I liked being able to customize it.

----------


## draknn

After morphing back and forth to different races i am now morphing into a little blue/white cube everytime im morphing to another race. Have tried to restart the game etc without success. Gonna tryy and reinstall the game or something now.

Anyyy idea whats causing this? I did tryy to morph into like ".morph 20" which was only a white model that seemed to be bugged or something.

----------


## Xevan

It seems to bug out on the new Druid's Catform from the 100's Talent (Claws of Shirvallah). 
If u swap that cat into lets say female nightelf it doesnt have any animations and just slides over the ground etc.
Got any fix for that?

And ive seen on reckful's stream there is a keybind to use a mounts model directly from the mount-journal with a keyshortcut.
how does that work?

----------


## sezung

says its outdated for me?

----------


## broncobob

@sezung same here

----------


## crunk001

Outdated again.

----------


## Elliyan

Is there any way to change the warlock's wrathguard/felguard demon's weapons using tmorph?

----------


## Hellscreams

I really do appreciate all the work that you do in keeping this program alive. I have a quick question about one aspect of it, though.

For fun, I've been trying to morph into any of the new Arakkoa models for WoD, even the ones standing by the Alliance auction house in Stormshield, for example. However, they all seem to display as a small blue-and-white cube. I can morph into other characters with little issues. I'm sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but is there a way to use these with tMorph?

----------


## crunk001

Can you kindly please update it? Thank you.

----------


## subrand0m

> Can you kindly please update it? Thank you.



Its working just fine...?!?! Im on right now no issues.

----------


## sezung

> Its working just fine...?!?! Im on right now no issues.


then why do some of us get an error saying tmorph is outdated :x

----------


## Arus

it says WoW Process not found, its my WoW is 64 bit

----------


## Egget

Outdated for me to. damn these small patches they are adding..

Ehm, somehow it now works for me again. Strange!

----------


## sezung

> Outdated for me to. damn these small patches they are adding..
> 
> Ehm, somehow it now works for me again. Strange!


any idea how you fixed it? did you run wow from your diretory in administrator mode or something?

----------


## Egget

> any idea how you fixed it? did you run wow from your diretory in administrator mode or something?


Nope i started it as usually from the bnet window, then used tmorph, but it just crashed the game the first and second time i tried it. So then the third time i started up wow i just ignored tmorph since i thought it was outdated.
Then later i tried tmorph maybe 1 hour after i started wow, because i got bored of the regular wow and it just worked. i did nothing new since the first tries that gave me the error's. Now i dont dare to turn wow off to try again. My guess is just to try until it works. :S

----------


## subrand0m

tmorph for me usually crashes wow if you try to use it as the game starts up or before you completely login to a character... but meh just what happens to me. If its outdated it never crashes the game you actually get told its out of date.

----------


## Noxxic

Ok first of all, I want to thank you sir for providing such an amazing mod to the public. I have no idea what I would do without this mod. All my friends are playing alliance but I hate it so I use tMorph to race change to horde since I love horde! Now I'm just going to post two pictures to let you know there's a bug for some races if you try to morph into them. The tier 3 is legit not morphed just letting you know in case morphing gear could of caused that to happen.

----------


## boboy76

Am I the only one having problems with the models on my druid? Sometimes when I shapeshift and turn back, my gear changes from this:


To this:

----------


## cwreck

Alright, so, I've tried everything I could think of to fix this issue.

Reinstalled tmorph multiple times.
Ran as admin.
WoW is in x64.
Disabled all addOns.


I *STILL* get turned into a blue and white cube, any morph I do, even a basic race. Every. Time.

----------


## fruuut

any news on morphing pets/summons ?

----------


## dbbaker01

How do i view mythic versions of gear? i was wanting to view Blackhand?s Battlegear (Recolor) - Transmog Set - World of Warcraft with the mythic Iron Soldier's Saber - Item - World of Warcraft and Kromog's Protecting Palm - Item - World of Warcraft... but the entryid of the gear on wowhead appeared all the same despite version. The only difference was that other versions beside normal had "&bonus" or something at the end... and so... it would only give me only the normal versions of the gear. Any help? D:

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> How do i view mythic versions of gear? i was wanting to view Blackhand?s Battlegear (Recolor) - Transmog Set - World of Warcraft with the mythic Iron Soldier's Saber - Item - World of Warcraft and Kromog's Protecting Palm - Item - World of Warcraft... but the entryid of the gear on wowhead appeared all the same despite version. The only difference was that other versions beside normal had "&bonus" or something at the end... and so... it would only give me only the normal versions of the gear. Any help? D:


Read the main post... ITS RIGHT THERE!!!

----------


## Seditia

Any ideas as to why my tmorph has not worked since the most recent update? I've redownloaded it several times and nothing. Running as admin etc etc etc. I do get a pop up now though when I download tmorph, saying that the .dll files are used by the OS and may cause an issue. Not sure if that is related.

----------


## zamack

how to tmorph old poison proc[1.12.1] animation?

----------


## zDk

Small patch earlier today, now tMorph isn't working, possibly outdated?

----------


## Adio45

There was another small wow patch : \

----------


## kappaholic

got a patch like 2hours ago and now it isnt working says invalid game version, [] is probably outdated

----------


## Egget

yep, one of those "fantastic" small patches from blizzard ruined this version of Tmorph!

----------


## deathleecher

Quiet funny to see people already start posting to this thread whenever Tmorph isn't working due to *small patches*. I bet Journey will get his hands on it today, it's after all just a small patch.

----------


## Egget

> Quiet funny to see people already start posting to this thread whenever Tmorph isn't working due to *small patches*. I bet Journey will get his hands on it today, it's after all just a small patch.


Just because you and me are clever enough to understand that the program is not working doesnt matter other realize it. i post it here that it doesnt work with the current version of WoW _just_ so those who are not so bright or not sure what is going on can see that the program needs an update.

----------


## Kevin Lefebvre

Small patch earlier today, now tMorph isn't working  :Frown:

----------


## deathleecher

> Just because you and me are clever enough to understand that the program is not working doesnt matter other realize it. i post it here that it doesnt work with the current version of WoW _just_ so those who are not so bright or not sure what is going on can see that the program needs an update.


True true, got a good point there  :Wink: .

----------


## alucard001

Update pls, i seriously cannot play without this...

----------


## Furiezz

Indeed pleaasseee update, Cba playing ugly tauren male!

----------


## Kevin Lefebvre

Update please :'(

----------


## Brookxx

****ing small nosense patches

----------


## Bierdeife

Is there any other morpher existing?

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.0.3.19342.

----------


## AshHeart

> Updated for 6.0.3.19342.


Haha, have you started playing WoW again, Journey?

Updates this time around have been nearly instantaneous. Much love.

----------


## Akuna

That feeling when you are more addicted to the addon rather than the game  :Big Grin: . Thnx for the quick update Journey.

----------


## Journey

> Haha, have you started playing WoW again, Journey?
> 
> Updates this time around have been nearly instantaneous. Much love.


Yep, I've been playing more lately.  :Smile:  Also, I'll be on vacation for about a week from tomorrow, so hopefully there won't be any more patches.

----------


## Warbourne

thanks journey

you're a ****ing hero

----------


## dbbaker01

Heres a suggestion for the orcs: Add the Custom Iron Horde Orc skins to the Tmorph orc race... such as:

The Shadowmoon Orc skin: Hara Bloodfury - NPC - World of Warcraft

Admiral Gar'an's skin: Admiral Gar'an - NPC - World of Warcraft

Whatever other custom orc skins you can find. How about it? Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunedv6688

Why not X86 32bit Version  :Cool: ?

----------


## dbbaker01

Is there any way to make a script addon to change the displayid of the shaman ghost wolf?

----------


## xxsweghostxx

> tank cloak spell 148958
> melee dps cloak spell 148957
> caster dps cloak spell 148954
> healer cloak spell 148956
> 
> 
> 
> spell id 109949


Which one do i replace with this ID to get the effect?

----------


## epeenlol

> Why not X86 32bit Version ?


32 bit 32 bit

----------


## Ceen

Something is wrong with the IDs or I do something wrong.

.mount 107951 (Iron Skyreaver) is invisible
.mount 19872 (Swift Razzashi Raptor) transform into a war elkk
http://www.wowhead.com/item=116778 also invisible

----------


## firepaw74

> Something is wrong with the IDs or I do something wrong.
> 
> .mount 107951 (Iron Skyreaver) is invisible
> .mount 19872 (Swift Razzashi Raptor) transform into a war elkk
> Vicious War Raptor - Item - World of Warcraft also invisible


You need DisplayID of those, not their general item ID
53038 - Skyreaver
15289 - Razzashi Raptor
60575 - War Raptor

----------


## zamack

> how to tmorph old poison proc[1.12.1] animation?


this pls .

----------


## Torkel91

Any way to tmorph away my claws of shirvallah? Please, im super desperate. This ugly ass worgen ass is making me quit the game...

----------


## Thenatural13

32bit winxp pls :C

----------


## dbbaker01

Heres a suggestion for the orcs: Add the Custom Iron Horde Orc skins to the Tmorph orc race... such as:

The Shadowmoon Orc skin: Hara Bloodfury - NPC - World of Warcraft

Admiral Gar'an's skin: Admiral Gar'an - NPC - World of Warcraft

Whatever other custom orc skins you can find. How about it? Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anarchi666

Is there any workaround for Tmorphing to certain items that have Bonus ID's? This makes up the majority of WoD raiding gear.

take for instance this helm: Helm of the Somber Gaze - Item - World of Warcraft

As you can see, the ID for this helm is 115556, but it also has a bonus ID of 567. This is because of the different versions of this helmet you can get from the various difficulties of raid content.

If I want to use Tmorph to look like I'm wearing the Normal version of the helm it's all fine, I type '.item 1 115556' and it works, but If I want the different colourisation that the Heroic version offers or the different model of the Mythic version then I can't do it as they use Bonus ID's (566 & 567 respectively).

Thanks, Anarchi

----------


## subrand0m

Alternatively, to morph an item into its Mythic variant:

.item 1 115542 3

Item version IDs:

0 -- Normal <-- this means you don't need to actually put it there btw
1 -- Heroic
3 -- Mythic
4 -- Raid Finder

^ read the main post.. before you ask questions

----------


## Xavier Predine

> You need DisplayID of those, not their general item ID
> 53038 - Skyreaver
> 15289 - Razzashi Raptor
> 60575 - War Raptor


mmm ID for Gronnlin plz?

----------


## Anarchi666

> Alternatively, to morph an item into its Mythic variant:
> 
> .item 1 115542 3
> 
> Item version IDs:
> 
> 0 -- Normal <-- this means you don't need to actually put it there btw
> 1 -- Heroic
> 3 -- Mythic
> ...


Oh, sorry, didn't see that he had put that information in there.

Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lyke

Anyone knows how to get warlock's demonic wings using tmorph [the purple one you get using metamorphosis with glyph]?
On mop it was possible to morph spell to dark apotheosis but this spell was removed and the only working thing i have found is demonwrath [id 176932 but it gives green wings]
Morphing spell to any kind of metamorphosis only gives an animation w/o changing model or adding wings.

----------


## themadcroc

I used to use this back in MoP and loved it, but now it crashes my game. I tried everything i can imagine to fix it, but everytime i do the injection it says succesful and crashes my game. Any ideas how to fix this ?
edit: whenever i do the injection, the injection file seems to get deleted when wow crashes. Not sure why this happens

----------


## haxxie

I play a prot paladin, how would I go about to change it so it always looks like I have Seraphim activated?

----------


## Snoonose1845

> I used to use this back in MoP and loved it, but now it crashes my game. I tried everything i can imagine to fix it, but everytime i do the injection it says succesful and crashes my game. Any ideas how to fix this ?
> edit: whenever i do the injection, the injection file seems to get deleted when wow crashes. Not sure why this happens


Disable your anti-virus and give it another shot, most good anti-virus programs will stop it cause its a script trying to inject into a program. its also getting deleted cause its being detected as your trying to run it

----------


## Skynobody

Hi sorry I don't speak English I'm from Russia, help me please ! I have downloaded the program tmorph. Start WOW then run the program from the administrator and I vides this error Error :VirtualAllEx<> failed with code:5 what is it and how to fight it? Thanks in advance!

----------


## Zimba

Anyone know if you can morph into the Saberon model that is the same as the one from the Bloodmane Charm toy?

----------


## limak02

Hi guys any idea how to morph feral cat form into fire cat now in WoD when lib file is gone? Help much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Submission

Is there a way you could fix the scaling bug where you return to your normal scale when you for example mount up or use stealth as a rogue? Would be awesome

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Balky

Not sure if it's been noticed or said allready,but when i switch to nightelf female as a tauren male i sometimes get screwed up textures. I dont know if this is because of the Glyph of Stars or something else. Just wanted to point it out,keep up the good work!  :Smile: 

Edit:Seems that every race/gender combo you swap to as tauren your textures get messed up when switching from forms,sometimes even when not switching forms.

----------


## Taftvalue

hey guys is there any way to morph Drain Soul into Shadow Bolt? They're different types of spells, one is channeled and the other isn't so it shouldn't work right  :Frown:  ?

----------


## nightcracker

Put this in an AddOn to automatically morph using your preferred settings. Rough reverse-engineered documentation is included:



```
-- tMorph
-- API:
-- GetTitle(unit) - Returns title ID.
-- SetSpellVisual(oldid, newid) - Sets the visual of a spell.
-- ApplySpellAura(unit, spellid) - Sets an aura by id.
-- UpdateModel(unit) - Updates the model of the unit.
-- SetGender(unit, gender) - Updates the gender, 0 = male, 1 = female
-- GetGender(unit, gender) - Returns the gender, 0 = male, 1 = female
-- GetTitle(unit) - Returns title ID of unit.
-- GetScale(unit, id) - Returns scale of unit.
-- SetTitle(unit) - Sets the title of unit.
-- SetScale(unit, id) - Sets the scale of unit.
-- SetAlternateRace(unit, id) - Sets the race of unit.
-- GetAlternateRace(unit) - Gets the display race of unit.
-- GetRace(unit) - Gets the real race of unit.
-- SetVisibleEnchant(unit, slotid, enchantid) - Sets the enchant of a slot.
-- GetVisibleEnchant(unit, slotid) - Gets the enchant of a slot.
-- SetVisibleItem(unit, slotid, itemid[, itemversion]) - Sets the visual item of a slot.
-- GetVisibleItem(unit, slotid) - Sets the visual item of a slot.
-- SetMountDisplayID(unit, id) - Sets the mount display id of unit.
-- GetMountDisplayID(unit) - Gets the mount display id of unit.
-- SetAppearance(unit, featureid, arg) - Sets appearance features (skin = 1, face = 2, hair = 3, haircolor = 4, piercings = 5).
-- SetDisplayID(unit, id, persist) - Sets the display id of unit.
-- GetDisplayID(unit) - Gets the display id of unit.

local morpher = CreateFrame("Frame")
morpher.elapsed = 0
morpher:SetScript("OnUpdate", function(self, elapsed)
    self.elapsed = self.elapsed + elapsed
    if self.elapsed < 0.1 then return end
    self.elapsed = self.elapsed - 0.1

    if tMorphLoaded then
        self:SetScript("OnUpdate", nil)
        SetAlternateRace("player", 5)
        SetGender("player", 0)
        UpdateModel("player")
    end
end)
```

----------


## lukec2000

I know on the first page you say you dont have any future plans on supporting x86 wow but pleaseeeee could you think about it, i would be willing to donate and im sure others would too.
Your morpher is always up todate and there isn't any x86 morphers anywhere (well not that i know of) 


thanks !

----------


## Shapeshifters

Does anyone know how to change to the Incarnation form while using Incarnation? Hard to tell when I burst since I changed my form to the regular Night Elf while specced Claws.

----------


## limak02

There is something about druid forms in the first post, but i can't understand bow to do it should I make a txt file and where to put it after or soemthing, can someone explain step by step preety please ? Will rep for sure

----------


## Manu9

Is there anyway we can make Monks use their weapons? (Just Auto-Attacks is fine)

----------


## Nose

> Is there anyway we can make Monks use their weapons? (Just Auto-Attacks is fine)


 yes please , will love to do that i tried spell editing autoattack to JAB but didnt work

----------


## pepal

Is it possible to morph the visual of a buff? 
For example 
Enrage - Spell - World of Warcraft 
to 
Flurry - Spell - World of Warcraft ? 
.spell 13046 16282 doesn't work .
Or is there another way to get the old Flurry animaton back as Warrior?

----------


## Manu9

> yes please , will love to do that i tried spell editing autoattack to JAB but didnt work


Yeah, it makes sense that it won't our auto-attack is different, we need to change our auto-attack somehow, for it to use the animation of other classes, not our own.

----------


## Nose

> Yeah, it makes sense that it won't our auto-attack is different, we need to change our auto-attack somehow, for it to use the animation of other classes, not our own.


 hmmm then what ID for monk AA? , has researched DB and couldnt find anything about monk autoattack , our animations are unarmed for AA even when wearing weapons

----------


## Manu9

> hmmm then what ID for monk AA? , has researched DB and couldnt find anything about monk autoattack , our animations are unarmed for AA even when wearing weapons


I'm not sure if they have one, this might need some Lua work, I think we have to wait for someone more experienced to help us out.

----------


## Nose

> I'm not sure if they have one, this might need some Lua work, I think we have to wait for someone more experienced to help us out.


 guess monks use another database for animations or something like that , with WoD is hard to know since the whole file database was changed hmmm

all the monk stances have this Apply Aura: Animation Replacement (115) maybe is what changes the animations. tried to spell edit fierce tiger stance to battle stance but no luck , still punching  :Frown:

----------


## ilovesushi

Hi everybody,

First of all thanks for this awesome program, i've been trying to morph druid forms with some tutorials and addons but it seems that these lasts are not working with this version and if someone would makes a new addon for druids it would be heaven.

----------


## plagabber

Is it possible to morph the weopon like Shrediron's Shredder in the Third form and when it is possible how you can do it ?

----------


## Jayquelin

Searched through the thread and saw no mention of it. Is there a command or anyway to get the *Death Knight Eye Glow* on a different class ? If anyone knows the command I would appreciate it. Also Thanks Journey for this wonderful tool. Been lurking here for years figured I'd finally make an account.

Pretty sure I used another morpher of yours a few years ago but it was under a different name and got discontinued.

----------


## Manu9

Also if we can figure out how to use Auto-attacks with weapons as Monks (Hint: fists now show with Auto-attacks), we should figure out how to sheath them to the side next.

----------


## Kev Pilotton

Awww I dont get this think worked for the druid forms. I'm no specialist in programming or something and I dont know what to do for switching my tauren cat in troll cat (for example). 

Can anybody help me? :'(

----------


## Troll21

Quick question how do I get red hair on a night elf female morph? If you choose death knight and scroll through you can choose red hair AFAIK but the .haircolor xyz only goes up to 10 then restarts from different shades of green when using tmorph. I tried .haircolor 0 and even -5 but the results are the same.

----------


## Maggoo

Anyone else have the issue where their macros stop working if tmorph is launched? Any solution would be appreciated.

----------


## Kaybizzle

Is it possible to make an item disappear? Like, playing fury warrior, I just want one 2h weapon and not dual wield animations

----------


## kryptik

In the last time it happens a lot of client crashs if I try to inject.

----------


## Thenatural13

This is the ID for the 3rd form of Shrediron's Shredder Epic. --> 132152

----------


## Feerkeeper

So I finally got sick of waiting for someone to put the code for the warlock green in this new forum post, so I just decided to spend some time and figure the spellids out myself (which was way harder than I thought), but here I am, with the spellids. I have only tested these on a low level warlock, but to my knowledge these work properly. If they do not, feel free to tell me here or inbox me, and I'll try to update them as much as possible :-)

*Destruction Spells*

Conflagrate: 17962 .........Green Conflagrate: 124480
Ember Tap: 114635 ........Green Ember Tap: 139967
Immolate: 348 ................Green Immolate: 124471
Incinerate: 29722 ............Green Incinerate: 124472
Rain of Fire: 5740 ...........Green Rain of Fire: 138561 <----- Not sure if works, ripped it off of Kanrethad NPC's spells
Burning Rush: 111400 .....Green Burning Rush: 137205 <----- Not tested, but I'm pretty sure it works

Unfortunately, I was unable to find Flames of Xoroth or the enlarged Chaos Bolt, If you have the displayid, please share and I will update this post

Macro

.spell 17962 124480
.spell 114635 139967
.spell 348 124471
.spell 29722 124472
.spell 5740 138561
.spell 111400 137205

*Demonology*

Metamorphosis: 103958 ...Green Metamorphosis: 140710 <----- This confuses me, I think it only works after you teleport somewhere, very odd, but got a few people to test it.
Hellfire: 1949 ...................Green Hellfire: Unknown <----- Could not find this, anyone know?
Wild Imps: 114592 ...........Green Wild Imps: 138748 <----- Untested, but 50/50 chance as I do not see any direct spell, if It does not work I will do some more research
Soul Fire: 6353 ................Green Soul Fire: 124475

Macro

.spell 103958 140710
.spell 114592 138748
.spell 6353 124475

*Miscellaneous*
Dreadsteed: 14554 ...........Green Dreadsteed: Unkown <----- Unfortunately I could not find the green skin for the Dreadsteed, if you have any info please share
Felsteed: 2346 .................Green Felsteed: Unknown <----- Unfortunately I could not find the green skin for the Felsteed, if you have any info please share

Once again, I apologize that some of these are not tested or may not work, as I only have a low level warlock, but I hope they work, and hopefully once a few tmorph using warlocks get there hands on this we can work together to perfect this. 
If you have any issues, input, questions, etc. please either inbox me or reply here.

----------


## Andrei Liviu

hey guys here i think is what u need https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z-Y8tt-t5c and for free
i hope no one will angry on me bcos is free Injector

----------


## Feerkeeper

> hey guys here i think is what u need https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z-Y8tt-t5c and for free
> i hope no one will angry on me bcos is free Injector


Sounds legit

----------


## subrand0m

> hey guys here i think is what u need https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z-Y8tt-t5c and for free
> i hope no one will angry on me bcos is free Injector


Are people really that ****ing retarded to fall for something like this asshat spouts? God you need something else to do.

----------


## Dredglol

This weapon can't be displayed for some reasons:
Cloudsong Glaive - Item - World of Warcraft

I typed in .item 16 133426

----------


## Source01riol

> hey guys here i think is what u need https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z-Y8tt-t5c and for free
> i hope no one will angry on me bcos is free Injector



romanian scammer

----------


## flaill

Hello all. I am very sorry but I have no clue at all how to do this stuff lol. I can do a simple .morph npc but what I would really really like is if someone can post a macro I can hit once in game that changes the way I look when I change into Claws of Shirvallah to rather look like the npc model Razorpaw. I am a male night elf if that makes any difference. This would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.

----------


## Kev Pilotton

So it seems to be that no one want to help me/us with the druid forms, he? 

Believe it or not there are people out there, they cant programming like the devil and they have no experience by creating an own addon or something.

----------


## Snoonose1845

> This weapon can't be displayed for some reasons:
> Cloudsong Glaive - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> I typed in .item 16 133426


Im not sure where you get the code 133426 but for all things that characters equip you use the ITEM id, so for your glaive it would be .item 16 118409

Hope that helps.

----------


## syteless

> Im not sure where you get the code 133426 but for all things that characters equip you use the ITEM id, so for your glaive it would be .item 16 118409
> 
> Hope that helps.


133426 is the displayID, Dredglol might not have realized that tmorph uses item IDs. Older itemchangers and privateserver things used the displayID to get the looks.

----------


## Alissa

Does anyone know if its possible to tmorph into the old mop icicles animation for frost mages?

----------


## Bilenlol

Hi!

Whenever i use tmorph and shapeshift/take a portal/ etc my face texture gets all out of whack. My face gets all messed up and turns blue for some reason.

Does anyone have any idea on a fix? Thanks in advance!

----------


## mackaans

Hi, can any1 help me with morphing druid forms? i have no idea how to and i would like to morph my cat form into the flaming cat form if thats possible

----------


## taiya

> Hi, can any1 help me with morphing druid forms? i have no idea how to and i would like to morph my cat form into the flaming cat form if thats possible


it says right in the first post how to do it dude

you blind?

----------


## Journey

> Hi!
> 
> Whenever i use tmorph and shapeshift/take a portal/ etc my face texture gets all out of whack. My face gets all messed up and turns blue for some reason.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on a fix? Thanks in advance!


What class/race/gender are you originally, and what are you morphing to?

----------


## Bilenlol

> What class/race/gender are you originally, and what are you morphing to?



Im a Night elf female druid and i am morphing to a human male/female.

----------


## Maskeded

> Hi!
> 
> Whenever i use tmorph and shapeshift/take a portal/ etc my face texture gets all out of whack. My face gets all messed up and turns blue for some reason.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on a fix? Thanks in advance!


I have the exact same problem here. Everything is working like a charm, but as soon as i change to cat, bear etc. the faces get all messed up mixing form colors and shapes into the morphed original race colors. Love the program <3

----------


## Roccatex

Journey,

would you consider to make it morph the displayID instead of ItemID? 


From now on, all items on Raids will have the same ItemID+some sort of extra id for the difficulty of the raid.
And you can't almost never morph a Mythic Raid Item from the newest tiers.



for example an Item with that problem:

Ka'graz's Burning Blade - Item - World of Warcraft


All swords have the 113913 item id bonus from this on is 567.




If you would/could do that, It would be so nice, but of course it's your decision.

----------


## subrand0m

> Journey,
> 
> would you consider to make it morph the displayID instead of ItemID? 
> 
> 
> From now on, all items on Raids will have the same ItemID+some sort of extra id for the difficulty of the raid.
> And you can't almost never morph a Mythic Raid Item from the newest tiers.
> 
> 
> ...


Read the first post before you ask something like that....

0 -- Normal
1 -- Heroic
3 -- Mythic
4 -- Raid Finder

.item 16 113913 3

That would put mythic on you. Change 3 to w/e to change its look.

----------


## Cmita

Getting "Error: tMorph.dll does not exist in thhe current directory." Idk but they are both in the same zip file I downloaded. Any solutions?

----------


## Naxor

Honorbuddy needs 32 bit & tmorph needs 64 bit... X_x

Anyone know of a tmorph that works with 32 bit?
Would realy get some tmorph going for when i'm using routines.

----------


## asdf4564568

Thanks for the update ! appreciate it

----------


## Razzko

I can not figure out how to choose which stage of a crafted item to morph into. For example, this item: Nimble Hexweave Cloak - Item - World of Warcraft

I want to morph specifically into the black version, the stage 3, 670 one. Is this doable?

----------


## McAimz

Ive been looking for ages. I'd like to get my Sweeping strikes buff to look like the Shadowmourne procc. Can someone tell me if its possible and if so what code to use?

----------


## John Smithey

for whoever that asked the code to use flame cat as ur default cat model >>>




> local events = CreateFrame("Frame")
> events:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) return self[event](self, ...) end)
> 
> 
> function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
> -- docs/api/GetShapeshiftFormID - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
> local form = GetShapeshiftFormID()
> if form == 1 then -- cat form
> SetDisplayID("player", 38150)
> ...

----------


## stuxz

Hi im searching so long for the deviat supreme ninja form id, someone can help me, im not really deep into tmorph so i would appreciate every help!

----------


## namook83

> Honorbuddy needs 32 bit & tmorph needs 64 bit... X_x
> 
> Anyone know of a tmorph that works with 32 bit?
> Would realy get some tmorph going for when i'm using routines.


I would like to see a 32 bit version also

----------


## MID3RY

make pay version for 32bit

----------


## supermagma

> for whoever that asked the code to use flame cat as ur default cat model >>>


Would you be able to give a little help with how to use this? I don't understand how to alter druid forms from the little guide on the main post.

----------


## John Smithey

Use this World of Warcraft: Addon Creator

You should see the text "-- This is a comment, you can replace it with the LUA code that you wish to make into an Addon!"
Delete it and copy paste this code there 


> local events = CreateFrame("Frame")
> events:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) return self[event](self, ...) end)
> 
> 
> function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
> -- docs/api/GetShapeshiftFormID - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
> local form = GetShapeshiftFormID()
> if form == 1 then -- cat form
> SetDisplayID("player", 38150)
> ...


Afterwards , click on Create my Addon . This will prompt you with a download , extract the file to your WoW addons .
When you login make sure the addon is enabled. Run Tmorph & Enjoy.

If you want a different code post what you want all your forms to look like

----------


## zfgfg

Yeah, it kind of sucks that all of the old posts were deleted.

----------


## xcfhgfty

Yeah, it kind of sucks that all of the old posts were deleted.

----------


## hommer91

Hi guys, I created a simple tMorph addon, and I want to share it. It's a dropdown menu where you can do some tMorph actions.

Screenshot :  
Download : https://www.sendspace.com/file/6zg0n9
There is also a minimap button for hiding the dropdown menu.

*Is it safe ?* Well it is an addon so you can see the source code, it's completely open source !

*Want to add some other sets/weapons/mounts ?* Open with a text editor the file tmuiData.lua. Inspire you with the existing code, it's very simple you don't have to know how to program. To add a mount in the mount menu, add a new line in the file and /reload in the game. Example : Mount("My freakin mount", 129038 )

So if people enjoyed it, I can do more. A barbershop like face changer, a simple GUI for adding sets/mounts or all-in-one.

I didn't uploaded it on Curse or WoWinterface, because I think it isn't really legal. But if you think there is another place on the web, where people would be interested, share the links.

----------


## dfyu

Where can I find the Display IDs for Claws of Shirvallah?

----------


## dasher011

Needs an update, there's a new patch, if you're still doing this anyway

----------


## Acidlol

> Needs an update, there's a new patch, if you're still doing this anyway


dasher011, On EU still 6.0.3.19342, no patch.

----------


## Loop77

In the old topic there was a post with all the CM sets ( MoP ) with slots and codes, just like ready - copy/paste, anyone still have it?
Truth be told im really lazy to look every slot in the wowiki, and then the item ID in wowhead :/

----------


## noes

is there a way to reduce your size?

----------


## highs

32 bit please? <3

----------


## dasher011

> dasher011, On EU still 6.0.3.19342, no patch.


Omg. I'm so stupid, I thought there was an update for BRF, just tested tmorph and it still works.. God damn it, Im sorry.

----------


## Shiramune

Is there a way to have the itemswap mechanic replaced with displayID instead of entryID?

----------


## Sorchen

Anyone know if there is a skin for or something similar to the noggenfogger elixir skelleton? Thx! Noggenfogger Elixir - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## Shiramune

> Anyone know if there is a skin for or something similar to the noggenfogger elixir skelleton? Thx! Noggenfogger Elixir - Spell - World of Warcraft


.morph 7550.
Method: Go to wowhead, look up NPC. Ex. Noggenfogger Skeleton, right-click & show page source. Ctrl + F and search for "displayId", numerics after that is morph ID.

Bumping my own question.




> Is there a way to have the itemswap mechanic replaced with displayID instead of entryID?


EDIT: Adding a list out of my own morph ID list.
Just use .morph <number>

24493-4 Skeletal Villager
24496 Skeletal Footman
24498 Skeletal Lieutenant
24623 Skeletal Commander
30659 Skeleton Paladin
32329 Skeletal diver 
32352 Skeleton eyepatch

----------


## Sorchen

> .morph 7550.
> Method: Go to wowhead, look up NPC. Ex. Noggenfogger Skeleton, right-click & show page source. Ctrl + F and search for "displayId", numerics after that is morph ID.


Thx alot dude!

----------


## nvdeadshot

for some reason its not attaching to my client. was working last night but now its not. im using 64 bit. But could be on windows 10. be the issue?

----------


## Madmido

Sooooo this Imgur and this Imgur happened to my gf and I today was indeed working yesterday, yay mini patch?

----------


## ben_garrison

Is there a way to change the size of mounts? A few of them look too big sometimes. Also, is there a way to turn off the morph features completely when I don't feel like using it? Or a way to change the model of a special mount rather than every mount I have. Too often I find myself "flying" on a ground mount.

----------


## Snoonose1845

> Is there a way to change the size of mounts? A few of them look too big sometimes. Also, is there a way to turn off the morph features completely when I don't feel like using it? Or a way to change the model of a special mount rather than every mount I have. Too often I find myself "flying" on a ground mount.


a way that i have gotten around having a ground mount flying after ive morphed into a ground mount is to make a mount macro, something like this 
.mount 45522
/use Blue Proto-Drake

The code is for 1 of the challenge mode phoenixes from MoP but you can put any mount code in there. for a ground mount it would be
.mount 59713
/cast Kor'kron War Wolf

(side note) you can use /cast or /use it doesn't really matter. 

so once you have those 2 macros made just make sure to run tmorph when you log in and then use them like normal mount buttons on your action bar

Hope that helps.

----------


## arsyk

Is it possible for myself in Moonkin form, to tmoprh to Human form (without glyph of stars) ?

----------


## ben_garrison

Is it possible to morph a mount into nothing? For example, any way to make it look like I'm simply running / swimming in midair? I like to morph into a dreadlord and they have wings already. It feels silly just standing on another mount

----------


## scobuz

When I run it, I keep getting error with code 5

Link to pic showing the error:

http://puu.sh/g7nbX/31b4adde1f.png

----------


## Lopina

Is there a way to morph item DISPLAY id instead of just ITEM id?

----------


## dperolio

Anyone know of a way to morph the following:

Druid spell: Hurricane (to green Rain of Fire)
Druid spell: Tranquility (to green Hellfire)
Trinket proc to Deathbringer's Will proc transformation

Thanks.

----------


## subrand0m

> Is there a way to morph item DISPLAY id instead of just ITEM id?


Item id is a joke to use? Just use an atlas loot or any addon that shows item id and you know everything to morph any wep... You can do LFR/Norm/Heroic/Mythic with item id. Not sure why you want display when item has 0 issues with it.

----------


## Acidlol

ETA for 6.1? :>

----------


## dkdi

Hey Journey! Love t-morph! Hopefully, you'll update for 6.1. I'm super excited to use the new Belf models.  :Big Grin:

----------


## evizbot

Is there any way we could get a fix on morphing into a worgen if your race is a worgen? There's been times we're I'd like to be a female worgen for animations, but when you swap genders as a worgen, it just changes you to a human.

----------


## dperolio

> ETA for 6.1? :>


This. I cannot live without my beloved Tmorph. :'c

----------


## coldman

like every patch, it will be done when its done, let the OP keep their peace of mind and be respectful and don't ask a million times for an update, they know people want it, they will update it when they get time/when they want to. Pestering does not make it faster =P

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.1.0.19678. Scaling broken for now.




> Is there any way we could get a fix on morphing into a worgen if your race is a worgen? There's been times we're I'd like to be a female worgen for animations, but when you swap genders as a worgen, it just changes you to a human.


Yeah, I'll correct this in a future update.

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Thank you for the update.

----------


## evizbot

> Updated for 6.1.0.19678. Scaling broken for now.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll correct this in a future update.


Sounds good. Thanks!

----------


## coldman

wow you were quick on the draw on this patch haha! awesome job as always!

----------


## lewmorph

I load tmorph as admin, load wow in 64-bit, downloaded the c++ thing and it says on tmorp, 'Injection successful' but it doesn inject? help please

----------


## StinkyTwitch

does tMorph still support being able to use it in Mogit?

----------


## Loop77

How i can use this spell?
Spectral Grog - Spell - World of Warcraft

Tried with .spell but it didnt workd.

----------


## Journey

> How i can use this spell?
> Spectral Grog - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> Tried with .spell but it didnt workd.


These are the two spells you should look at:
Spectral Grog - Spell - World of Warcraft
Spectral Grog - Spell - World of Warcraft

For female:
.aura 148563
.morph 25048

----------


## TwoJoints

> Item id is a joke to use? Just use an atlas loot or any addon that shows item id and you know everything to morph any wep... You can do LFR/Norm/Heroic/Mythic with item id. Not sure why you want display when item has 0 issues with it.


There's a ton of nice looking display id's (weapons and armor) floating around that aren't used on any items in game. Would be pretty nice to be able to pull from that stock as well :P

----------


## Disec

WoW had a patch today to fix some issues. 6.1.0 (19702) tmorph is now out dated.

----------


## Bmakaveli

> When I run it, I keep getting error with code 5
> 
> Link to pic showing the error:
> 
> http://puu.sh/g7nbX/31b4adde1f.png


im having the same error, does anyone know a fix for this?

----------


## lolcatlol

for evislol do what i do u need to press .gender then use the button to morph down then press it again it should make it permanent it does for me and if that doesnt work .gender .reset then press one of the mogs your wanting or redo your own then press the button for the normal worgen transformation again note doing it that way though is only temporary ull have to do it again every time u go or leave an instance

----------


## davidkim111

Yeah, after build 19702 tMorph is outdated for me as well. An update would be greatly appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## narzah

> im having the same error, does anyone know a fix for this?


Wait for the creator to put an updated version.

----------


## Egget

Blizzard and their godforsaken small shitpatches.

#Angrybeaver

----------


## wickmasta

> Blizzard and their godforsaken small shitpatches.
> 
> #Angrybeaver


ETA on update?

----------


## Bierdeife

UPDATE, please!

----------


## vandath7

Update whenever you can please  :Smile:  <3

----------


## quinnn10

I'm pissed about the blizzard mini-patch too but some of you guys need to chill out and stop being so damn impatient lol the OP made this program for the benefit of all wow players, i have no idea how many hours and hours of programming it took to develop a program like this but how about we show some appreciation instead of being so damn rude? i don't see you guys making a mod for an mmorpg in your downtime

rant over sorry!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Egget

> I'm pissed about the blizzard mini-patch too but some of you guys need to chill out and stop being so damn impatient lol the OP made this program for the benefit of all wow players, i have no idea how many hours and hours of programming it took to develop a program like this but how about we show some appreciation instead of being so damn rude? i don't see you guys making a mod for an mmorpg in your downtime
> 
> rant over sorry!


Rant accepted!  :Smile:

----------


## Loop77

> Rant accepted!


+

/10char

----------


## Disec

Donated! Love this program thanks a lot.

----------


## Journey

Updated for patch. Worgen issues should be fixed, too.

----------


## freaky88

> Updated for patch. Worgen issues should be fixed, too.


Thanks for all the hardwork!

----------


## Warbourne

Thanks Journey!

love ya  :Wink:

----------


## AngersTO

Thanks for update.
One question, Say for the crafting items that can be upgraded. How do you get those id's of the upgraded items? Truesteel Helm is .item 1 114230. But what do you type to show the graphic of the 2 of 4 or 3 of 4 or 4 of 4 upgraded items?

----------


## narzah

Thanks alot for the update!

----------


## John Smithey

Cat form (Troll) Display ID's : 
33664
33665
33666
33667
33668
33669

----------


## nobodydidthis

Is there a command that allows weapon scaling? I did not find anything googling or searching the thread in here.
If it doesn't exist, would it be feasible to implement this?
It would mainly be to scale B11 female 2h weapons to "normal" sizes, as they look ridicously small. Perhaps add 3 sizes "female b11" - "normal" - "tauren", to simplify it.

----------


## WingedBoost

Hello
What's the chance of me getting banned for this? I never got a warning I think my account has never been flagged for 6 years. I do not use it but wanted to know

----------


## quinnn10

> Hello
> What's the chance of me getting banned for this? I never got a warning I think my account has never been flagged for 6 years. I do not use it but wanted to know


very slim, just dont give yourself away by accidentally /saying the commands. ive used it for over 2 years and i know people who've used it since wotlk without anyone saying anything

----------


## epeenlol

> Hello
> What's the chance of me getting banned for this? I never got a warning I think my account has never been flagged for 6 years. I do not use it but wanted to know


Blizzard can tomorrow decide for whatever reason they want to banwave every single tmorph user. 

You can get banned at literally any moment. Just know that.

----------


## Journey

> Blizzard can tomorrow decide for whatever reason they want to banwave every single tmorph user. 
> 
> You can get banned at literally any moment. Just know that.


Pretty much this. It's an injected DLL that modifies game memory, and there is no Warden protection or anything of that sort. Blizzard could very well detect and ban everyone who used it tomorrow. However, they haven't really seemed to care about such programs for years. I also find it unlikely that any action taken would be permanent given the userbase.

----------


## namook83

I would deferentially pay for a 32 bit version morpher, with a built in gui to help apply/save sets.

----------


## tomjashroom

Is there a way to Morph my HUNTER PET. If not PLZ add

----------


## red5420

What does it mean when i run the tInject.exe and it says "Error: CreateRemoteThread() failed with code: 87"?

----------


## Captori1992

Hello,

is it possible to Transmog the Pet from Warlock? I mean only the weapon. If you put a glyph in it, you can transmog a weapon on your pet. 2h mace, 2h sword, 2h axe and 2h polearm.

----------


## Alow

Thanks for this journey you legit havnt let us down since.... Idk when. Been using this for over a year and never got a chance to thank you. Love you bro!

----------


## Arohe

Is there a bug with the .scale command? If I enter an amount, my character doesn't change in size.

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Journey said in a previous post scale is broken for now. Bummer because .scale is the only way to take good screenshots of characters imo.

Thanks for the update

----------


## AngersTO

Thanks for update.
One question, Say for the crafting items that can be upgraded. How do you get those id's of the upgraded items? Truesteel Helm is .item 1 114230. But what do you type to show the graphic of the 2 of 4 or 3 of 4 or 4 of 4 upgraded items?

----------


## Rozayz

Hey there.

Anyone know the ".morph" code for Leyara's Locket - Item - World of Warcraft?
Really love this model and would like to be able to play as this permanently. There was the male version listed as "Druid of the Flame" on Wowhead, however I'm after the female version of the model.

Thanks in advance if anyone manages to help out w/ it ~

----------


## st3kill

Hi guys ,
Just wanted to quickly ask if the morph code for the WoD Gul'Dan model exists?
I just can't seem to find.

Thanks guys , and keep up the good work!

----------


## Unsullied1337

Now guys, can you please tell us form druids how to create an small addon? To actually make this work in catforms aswell, im no genius at programming, i just need some quick guide on how to make an small addon and implement the code.

Thanks

----------


## Romon07

38744 morph ID female version

----------


## Snoonose1845

> Hi guys ,
> Just wanted to quickly ask if the morph code for the WoD Gul'Dan model exists?
> I just can't seem to find.
> 
> Thanks guys , and keep up the good work!


Heres the gul'dan model 59808, for future reference all i did to find this code was go to World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor News Search Gul'dan click on npc's then click on gul'dan. i use google chrome so the keybinding Crtl U open up the source code for the page, then crtl F to open up the search feature, then type "Display" and your page will navigate to the display id, then simply copy and paste it into your .morph command

Seems like a bit of work when its all typed out but its rather easy, each step will take like 2 seconds max.

Hope this helps in the future.

----------


## st3kill

Thank you a lot!

----------


## Nocjin

hey there still getting the "VirtualAllocEx[] failed with code: 5" error... any idea how to fix it?

----------


## dperolio

Fire mages get a buff called Improved Scorch when they cast Scorch. Any way to make it cause the Sprint animation? (this will make it look like the old Blazing Speed talent from Wrath.  :Big Grin: )

.spell 157632 2983

doesn't work. :c

Thanks.

----------


## Akgis

How does the progam load custom lua code?

It used to have a small lua file with it and I wrote there my commands, but now it doesnt take my commands anymore when I put the tmorph.lua on the same directory

----------


## Lopina

> Item id is a joke to use? Just use an atlas loot or any addon that shows item id and you know everything to morph any wep... You can do LFR/Norm/Heroic/Mythic with item id. Not sure why you want display when item has 0 issues with it.


Well, for example, if you take a look at DK starting zone 2h Sword. Perhaps you did not know there are other models, with Red, Green and Purple color instead of Blue. The items with such colors do not exist, but the models are still in the game.

----------


## jizhi454

i have been trying to get my moonkin form to look like Gul'Dan for sometime now and i just cant do it can someone please help me with the code ? thank alot

----------


## Nocjin

hey there still getting the "VirtualAllocEx[] failed with code: 5" error... any idea how to fix it?

----------


## ZOMGMAO

32bit when?

----------


## Snoonose1845

> 32bit when?


To quote the 2nd line on the front page 
"Please note that this only supports the 64-bit version of WoW. I don't have any plans to support x86 in the near future."

----------


## Nocjin

hey there still getting the "VirtualAllocEx[] failed with code: 5" error... any idea how to fix it?

----------


## Journey

> hey there still getting the "VirtualAllocEx[] failed with code: 5" error... any idea how to fix it?


If you're running as Administrator in 64-bit mode, it's probably because of a virus scanner.

----------


## Nocjin

Thank God! Journey u'r the best! i love u!

----------


## Fraks

_Hey guys, wondering if anyone knows the code to put the Seraphim talent hammer in your hand, tried the spell ID, aura ID doesn't work either_

172321 is the code! Derpy me

----------


## leahu

Is it possible to add some kind of support for this so it can work with the Mogit addon ? so for instance you can select a mog set with one click, and you will get the armor look, instead of having to manually type every item id...bit of a wishful thinking here, but who knows.

----------


## Vhein

Hi there, i'm new here  :Smile:  

I want to know, is it possible to desactivate the animation of auto-attacks ( i'm playing rogue with daggers ) with tmorph ? If it's possible i would love to know how because i'd already tried to spell swap the code of auto-attack into 0 but it didn't work at all !

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Snoonose1845

> Is it possible to add some kind of support for this so it can work with the Mogit addon ? so for instance you can select a mog set with one click, and you will get the armor look, instead of having to manually type every item id...bit of a wishful thinking here, but who knows.


Ive found the best way around that is making a Macro. then adding it to one of your un-used un-binded bars and clicking it after tmorph has been enabled. 
that way you only need to type out what ever you want once.

EG: 

Mythic paladin set as draenei macro.
.race 11
.item 1 0
.item 3 115565 3
.item 15 0
.item 5 115566 3
.item 9 0
.item 10 115567 3
.item 6 113976 3
.item 7 115569 3
.item 8 113660 3
.item 16 28800
.item 17 0
.title 36
.hair 2
.piercings 5
.haircolor 4
.item 15 0

you can do this for mounts aswell.

/use *mount name*
.mount *mount display id*

i use this website to find mount id's Mounts - Spells - WowDB.

Hope this helps. feel free to ask another question ill do my best to answer.

----------


## Mike White

i dont under stand how can i change my druide form i hat that new one from wow :confused:

----------


## Synesthesic

Journey, could I please ask, if and when you have time, for you to respond to this post with a clear guide as to how to morph into Xuen when I morph into my Cat form.

I am not well versed in coding or LUA or anything like that so if you or anyone else does choose to help me (which I would so hugely appreciate) could you please make it as clear and simple as possible. I know you have included some sort of guide to this effect on the first page of this forum thread but I can not figure out where I place that code or what changes I need to make.

If you could create the code so I can simply Copy + Paste, if that is possible, that would be amazing!

I very much appreciate any help!

Thank you!

----------


## timahero

can smb help me? I've downloaded the app, run Wow client and tried to run the application, buuuuut it "you can not run this application on your computer" and "to find a version for your computer - contact the publisher of the application" i have windows8 64bit. dunno what's wrong. i dont have any antiviruses

----------


## DontCareQQ

The titles from wowhead dont work so i made a list of the rank 1 titles by checking all titles myself.

Here it is!



```
title 50 - Arena Master

title 37 - Merciless Gladiator
title 40 - Vengeful Gladiator
title 49 - Brutal Gladiator
title 56 - Deadly Gladiator
title 134 - Relentless Gladiator
title 132 - Furious Gladiator
title 142 - Wrathful Gladiator
title 192 - Ruthless Gladiator
title 193 - Cataclysmic Gladiator
title 223 - Malevolent Gladiator
title 225 - Tyrannical Gladiator
title 253 - Grievous Gladiator
title 254 - Prideful Gladiator
```

have fun. :>

----------


## Sister

wow just updated rip in peace

----------


## Vhein

> Hi there, i'm new here  
> 
> I want to know, is it possible to desactivate the animation of auto-attacks ( i'm playing rogue with daggers ) with tmorph ? If it's possible i would love to know how because i'd already tried to spell swap the code of auto-attack into 0 but it didn't work at all !
> 
> Thanks


No one know?

----------


## AshHeart

> No one know?


Not that I'm aware of; I do know that if you morph your weapons into 0s then you'll use your fists, but I feel like that's not what you're looking for.
I think the animations are tied to your model itself, I know if you goof up a model edit your model will stand still for certain animations. That's probably the route you'll have to go if that's what you're after, although that'd break that animation for every single person with that model you see. Might cause you a lot of errors and crashes, too.

Probably more trouble than it's worth.

----------


## Disec

WoW updated to 6.1.2 Today, Tmorph is now out of date.

----------


## flubber342

When is the tmorph update PLEASE!!

----------


## Tharaya

hey all first time here uhm my tmorph says error: OpenProcess<> Failed with code: 5
could i maby get assist on this  :Smile:

----------


## Bierdeife

We can't live without it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vhein

> Not that I'm aware of; I do know that if you morph your weapons into 0s then you'll use your fists, but I feel like that's not what you're looking for.
> I think the animations are tied to your model itself, I know if you goof up a model edit your model will stand still for certain animations. That's probably the route you'll have to go if that's what you're after, although that'd break that animation for every single person with that model you see. Might cause you a lot of errors and crashes, too.
> 
> Probably more trouble than it's worth.


Yeah you are probably right, thx for replying  :Smile:

----------


## masawins

> Is it possible to add some kind of support for this so it can work with the Mogit addon ? so for instance you can select a mog set with one click, and you will get the armor look, instead of having to manually type every item id...bit of a wishful thinking here, but who knows.


Fastest way is to make and save a set of your liking in mogit then left click all the items to tmorph 'em and for dual wielding just look at the weapons ID from mogit and .item 17 xxxx to get the off hand weapon. Thats the way I've been doing it for quit a while now.

----------


## Source01riol

Update, please

----------


## deathleecher

People always crying so much right off the bat about when its up to date. Give the guy a break ffs and be patient. If you want it to go faster perhaps donate some to him aswell

----------


## taurenguard

I cry every time wow gets patched  :Frown:

----------


## Incontrol

Stop crying and donate if you want him to update. He's doing this mostly for free.

----------


## taurenguard

> Stop crying and donate if you want him to update. He's doing this mostly for free.


It was just a joke mate. I rarely play wow anyway.

----------


## Enuma

Im maybe asking to much, but is there any chance for 32 bit version of tmorph? it would really be nice to have it since only 32bit morpher atm is EWT and it has way to many features (all-in-one-tool).

----------


## deathleecher

> Im maybe asking to much, but is there any chance for 32 bit version of tmorph? it would really be nice to have it since only 32bit morpher atm is EWT and it has way to many features (all-in-one-tool).


I think I can answer that, journey won't be focussing on 32 bit versions. Unless he has changed his mind but I doubt it.

----------


## calippolol

starship please!

----------


## oguz1

update pls!

----------


## bluesamoth

Do other people see the morph? Or is this just somthing you see?

----------


## Bierdeife

> Do other people see the morph? Or is this just somthing you see?


Just you can see the morph.

----------


## Firestorm2k7

I bet Ownedcore is paying him money to hold the release back because thousands of ppl are refreshing this post every 5 minutes and they are making tons of money off of that :P

----------


## dagra

Hi, 

Thank you very much for your effort. 
Too bad, i download it when it's outdated  :Smile:  

Gl, 
Dag

----------


## Bamzaqt

Anyone got the ID for druids Treant form? THe old Tree of life form, not the broccoli :-)

----------


## Givenchyy

Anybody else getting update bug? Kind of been a long time so I don't know if it's just me.

----------


## theodrim

> Anyone got the ID for druids Treant form? THe old Tree of life form, not the broccoli :-)


27443, for example, looks like this

----------


## Disec

> Anybody else getting update bug? Kind of been a long time so I don't know if it's just me.


He just hasn't updated it yet. Well maybe has just hasn't put on the forum.

----------


## Taftvalue

times like these make me realize how lost I'd be without tmorph

----------


## Razzko

> starship please!


Jonas, is this you?

----------


## Egget

> times like these make me realize how lost I'd be without tmorph


Same, my wow server is down. tmorph is not working. wtf!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flubber342

can someone explain to me why everytime there is a wow patch why tmorph has to be updated?? why does a patch stop it from working?

----------


## Sparkyzz

Hm...clickin on the dl link and seems like the page refreshes momentarily and i aint gettin any pop up or anything Oo?

----------


## Sohl

> can someone explain to me why everytime there is a wow patch why tmorph has to be updated?? why does a patch stop it from working?


tMorph reads from the memory, with updates/patches/hotfixes some numbers from the memory may get changed.
It's a wild guess, but that seems to be the most logical thing  :Smile:

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.1.2.19802!




> tMorph reads from the memory, with updates/patches/hotfixes some numbers from the memory may get changed.
> It's a wild guess, but that seems to be the most logical thing


Pretty much this.

----------


## Bierdeife

> updated for 6.1.2.19802!


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## dagra

But no download link  :Frown:

----------


## Barahir

Thanks for the update, good job!

----------


## Bierdeife

> But no download link


Open your eyes and look at post #1!
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...66/tMorph.html

----------


## dagra

Right  :Big Grin:  
Bad browser i couldnt clik  :Frown:

----------


## Joakim1331

thanks a ton <3

----------


## bonechene

Hey I'm trying to morph my mount into the rukhmar mount but it just shows me running on the ground.

I am using this spell ID: Solar Spirehawk - Spell - World of Warcraft

Edit never mind, the only display ID I can find is the white stallion one. How can I find the real display ID?

In fact, all of the WoD mounts have their display ID set as the white stallion placeholder.

3rd Edit: http://www.syax.tv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1543

----------


## Bierdeife

> Hey I'm trying to morph my mount into the rukhmar mount but it just shows me running on the ground.
> 
> I am using this spell ID: Solar Spirehawk - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> Edit never mind, the only display ID I can find is the white stallion one. How can I find the real display ID?
> 
> In fact, all of the WoD mounts have their display ID set as the white stallion placeholder.
> 
> 3rd Edit: ? View topic - tMorph Codes - Mounts


Why so complicated? oO
Just open the mount journal and leftclick on the mount model you want to morph = voilà!

----------


## bonechene

> Why so complicated? oO
> Just open the mount journal and leftclick on the mount model you want to morph = voilà!


I'm not following.

----------


## Source01riol

Thank you a lot for the new release, donation incoming !
One question, it is possible to morph the size of my character? And is yes, how would i do it ?
Thank you

----------


## Egget

You are a star Journey!

----------


## zootiex

Got banned 72hour today for third party software, havent used any bot or honorbuddy on my account ever. only tmorph

----------


## theodrim

> Hey I'm trying to morph my mount into the rukhmar mount but it just shows me running on the ground.


Next time, just go to mount page (item, that teaches you the mount), view source (or inspect element with "View 3d" button), and grab that displayId, you're over complicating this, really.
ps:


```
onclick="ModelViewer.show({ type: 1, typeId: 305, displayId: 59751 })"
```

----------


## MeTalGuNNer

> Hey I'm trying to morph my mount into the rukhmar mount but it just shows me running on the ground.


I have the same problem. The spell ID's in the book do not fit in their input. but I get any rubbish does not appear what I want. The problem, however, refers only to the display of mounts with me, items are displayed properly.

----------


## letzwaa

Thank u for the soft and uploads !  :Smile:

----------


## Akgis

How does Tmorph now loads custom LUA? Used to be via a tmorph.lua file but now it doesnt load it that way.

----------


## mackaans

Hi im really bad at making addons etc so im just wondering if some1 can help me with the code or addon so i get purple night elf catform with incarnation?

----------


## mackaans

Incarnation: King of the jungle*

----------


## Neyia

Why 64-bit ?
This didn't work with HB :'(

----------


## suboxonehealer

RIP patiently waiting update, 2 patches in 2 weeks blizz got our #.

----------


## Kestra

Hey Journey, 

Just curious if it would be possible to get the source-code for tmorph? just for science and not for redistribution or anything. 

Cheers mate.

----------


## Journey

Updated for latest mini-patch.

----------


## cristy21

very helpful

----------


## liquidi

Hey, how do I tmorph mythic T17 pieces? They seem to have same item ID as non-mythics, but some "bonus" thing that tranform them to different looks

----------


## Joakim1331

thanks! you're a GOD

----------


## Enuma

> Hey Journey, 
> 
> Just curious if it would be possible to get the source-code for tmorph? just for science and not for redistribution or anything. 
> 
> Cheers mate.


If i do HB botting i usually use
 this without issues. It has a lot of stuff but i only use morpher which has ability to save profiles for quick load.




> Updated for latest mini-patch.


Ty for fast updates! I havent tried it yet, does it support morph profile saving and if not is there any plans to add it?

----------


## Macca38

Hello there i keep receive the error: " virtualallocex[] failed with code: 5" error "
I saw earlier that you said it might be to some security scanner (antivirus i guess? ) i tryed with disabled antivirus - it is 64 bit mode on wow - i do run it as administrator - and i have been using tmorph before for a long time , this has started about the same time the other guy posted , maybe some windows update or something ? can you help me on this please if you have any clue how to solve it ? 

Run both game and tmorph as admin / 64 bit mode / Disabled Nod32 / Tried dif. folder in case it was some User rights issue anything more? thanks in advance

----------


## Homoboy69

I just wanna say u are the real mvp

----------


## Homoboy69

How do I get this to work, says my tmorph is out of date. plz respon

----------


## Disec

> How do I get this to work, says my tmorph is out of date. plz respon


You wait for him to update it... WoW had an update today that broken tmorph. The creator has to update before others can use it, So whenever he does that you can download a new version and use it..

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.1.2.19865...

----------


## Disec

> Updated for 6.1.2.19865...


Lets hope for your sake they don't break it again with the Tuesdays maintenance you've updated so many times in the past little while cuz of these small updates.

----------


## sanctionned

Is there a tmorph version for wotlk?

----------


## Givenchyy

Man why does blizzard always have to ruin the fun....

----------


## Zooma

Hey I play a worgen druid here. Does it happen to anyone else that when you shapeshift your character turns all grey and ****ed up ? I think this is a worgen only issue. But not sure.

Thanks

----------


## Givenchyy

Need to change date updated. confused me for a day and a half. aha

----------


## Shark5060

will it ever be possible to morph your hunter pet? =D

----------


## mackaans

Is there anyway to tmorph dk eye glow?

----------


## kennygje

Would it be possible to port this to OS X?

----------


## Vhein

Hi everyone.

Does anyone know how to morph the visual effect of a trinket into another ? exemple : i want to change the actual visual effect of the proc pvp trinket ( Warmongering Combatant's Insignia of Conquest - Item - World of Warcraft ) into this one Death's Verdict - Item - World of Warcraft

How could i do that ? ( i'd try to .morph spell the proc but without success. )

----------


## mackaans

Is it possible to tmorph the dk white haircolour?

----------


## Givenchyy

Saw a little trick on a stream where somebody did some command hovering over an item on the addon Moggit and it transferred to his tmorph appearance. anybody know the trick?

----------


## AlopexGames

> Saw a little trick on a stream where somebody did some command hovering over an item on the addon Moggit and it transferred to his tmorph appearance. anybody know the trick?


Alt+Click on items in bag or MogIt window. This applies the item visual to the slot the item normally goes in. This also works with the mount window, where you can alt click on the 3D model of the mount to have it apply to your mount.

----------


## Givenchyy

Awesome thank you!!

----------


## Mimerss

Does anybody know what the id for bloody dancing steel is ?

----------


## rysou

Hey thx for you r job it s great if you can tell me how to put the old bearform plis on druid like BC with Tmorph will be awesome Thx so much
Ps or if some one else knows lol

----------


## rysou

Thxx everybody

----------


## Tjoobre01

Hi it says failed whit code 87 for me can someone help me?

----------


## Disec

Anyway to tmorph blazing wings toy? I can't seem to find a display id for it?

----------


## Ivik Nier

Hello I have a bit of a "problem"
I tmorphing my main to nude male orc (cause i really love those guys their skin texture is really good drawn u can tell it by level of their sweet buttchicks, I can't even guess who would do such invisible good work on something people will never look at) 
So I choose one appearance with a plenty of invisible clothes and weapons
but I noticed that there is plenty of race skin id to choose from and it visible only trough moglt
Attachment 20548
Can you please tell me what can be a reason of this? Why I can't see desirable skin type in main window? 
And how can I at least get rid of this stupid belt that persists through any .item 6 tmorphing?

----------


## Ivik Nier

Okay I got why I'm getting this ugly belt. It's cause my tmorph pants was morphed into overlaying pants. when you morphing pants into other invisible pants yoou start getthing your skin with trousers. Which isn't good for me cause I want completely nude orc. 
SO the question now - how can I completely remove trousers?

----------


## Ivik Nier

Okay. So now I need to find ID for pants that overlaying trousers and making them invisible. 
Still didnt get why I can't see other skins after .skin 12

----------


## Enuma

> Okay. So now I need to find ID for pants that overlaying trousers and making them invisible. 
> Still didnt get why I can't see other skins after .skin 12


Quoting main post:




> Race IDs:
> 
> 
> ```
> 1  -- Human
> 2  -- Orc
> 3  -- Dwarf
> 4  -- Night Elf
> 5  -- Undead
> ...


I can add:
25 - Alliance Pandaren,
26 - Horde Pandaren.
Which is basically every playable race. Next to them only models with textures (aka "non white" ones) are old Fel Orc model and Broken model. I forgot their IDs, but its something up to 26.
Fel Orc and Broken models from time to time look quite messed up, sometimes they use their own set of armor, but most of the time you can use morphed armor.

Im not quite sure what are you aiming at, but you can make character naked by putting -1 in armor morphing IDs. It will not be naked as completely naked, it will still have morphed models underwear on it.

----------


## Egget

Hello everyone! Since blizzard are on a real banwave against bots and such, how much in risk would it be to use tmorph? Sure, iknow their allways is a risk, but they seem to be on a real spree now. Been using morph programs since vanilla so im aware of the risk. But im just curious if they have a higher chance and will to ban people for using this.

----------


## Ivik Nier

> Quoting main post:
> 
> 
> 
> I can add:
> 25 - Alliance Pandaren,
> 26 - Horde Pandaren.
> Which is basically every playable race. Next to them only models with textures (aka "non white" ones) are old Fel Orc model and Broken model. I forgot their IDs, but its something up to 26.
> Fel Orc and Broken models from time to time look quite messed up, sometimes they use their own set of armor, but most of the time you can use morphed armor.
> ...


No it's not it. 
I manage to do naked orc with trousers. I need naked-naked Orc. Without them. Look at my attachement above in my first post. There is ugly belt that actually not belt its pants that overlaying their model and making trousers disappears. I found that if you do .item 7 70250 (or actually many more other random numbers) this will makes pants disappear and also trousers turning onto belt with various numbers trousers turning into random belts, and I need to find ID of a pants that turns trousers into invisible belt or at least not so visible as it does.

----------


## kryptik

> Hello everyone! Since blizzard are on a real banwave against bots and such, how much in risk would it be to use tmorph? Sure, iknow their allways is a risk, but they seem to be on a real spree now. Been using morph programs since vanilla so im aware of the risk. But im just curious if they have a higher chance and will to ban people for using this.


Some people says that they got banned today for using tmorph, and it looks like one guy got banned while livestreaming with tmorph.
But there is no official statement or some black on white writening to see that they got banned for using tmorph.
There are 2 options: 
1) Blizz bans rly for using tmorph, cause they want that the people use the blizz shop for gender/race change. 
or 
2) People they say got banned by using tmoprh, will say that only to do not make public that they use bots or other heavy programs.

Sorry 4 some bad english.

----------


## Ivik Nier

> Some people says that they got banned today for using tmorph, and it looks like one guy got banned while livestreaming with tmorph.
> But there is no official statement or some black on white writening to see that they got banned for using tmorph.
> There are 2 options: 
> 1) Blizz bans rly for using tmorph, cause they want that the people use the blizz shop for gender/race change. 
> or 
> 2) People they say got banned by using tmoprh, will say that only to do not make public that they use bots or other heavy programs.
> 
> Sorry 4 some bad english.


I'm not sure Blizzards can even say who using tmorph and who not if he not showing off. As I understand tmorph doesn't do ANYTHING on server side its only at your computer (client) and no information sent to the blizzard's servers. The one thing they could tell you using it though is macros with .items numbers. But maybe I'm just obsessed with random numeric macros and shit who can tell?

----------


## Egget

> I'm not sure Blizzards can even say who using tmorph and who not if he not showing off. As I understand tmorph doesn't do ANYTHING on server side its only at your computer (client) and no information sent to the blizzard's servers. The one thing they could tell you using it though is macros with .items numbers. But maybe I'm just obsessed with random numeric macros and shit who can tell?


You are probably right. i hope so, atleast!  :Cool:

----------


## Journey

> You are probably right. i hope so, atleast!


Blizzard could very easily detect & ban everyone using tMorph. Whether or not they choose to do so is entirely up to them. You shouldn't use tMorph if you care about your account. That said, they don't really seem to care too much about it at the moment.

----------


## Ivik Nier

> Blizzard could very easily detect & ban everyone using tMorph. Whether or not they choose to do so is entirely up to them. You shouldn't use tMorph if you care about your account. That said, they don't really seem to care too much about it at the moment.


Dude. Can you answer my question ? 
HERE
in short - I need to manage my "problem" with a .skin 20+ (on orcs in particular) they are awesome but they are not showing in general window only in MogIt window when you hovering mouse over item to see how it will look on you. Also is there any way to get rid of default underwear?

----------


## Paul Lam

Is there any way to change human female face to Whitemane's face (I konw to change the whole model is to type .morph 2043) ? Thank you!

----------


## dasher011

.Item X 0 should work for you.

----------


## razer86

Is there any plans to allow the use of an external LUA file for custom sets and commands again?

----------


## kryptik

> Is there any plans to allow the use of an external LUA file for custom sets and commands again?


I think that should absolutely no problem, without any need of "allowing".

----------


## pidore

This pops up. 

ERROR: tMorph.dll does not exist in the current directory.

whattodo.

----------


## razer86

> This pops up. 
> 
> ERROR: tMorph.dll does not exist in the current directory.
> 
> whattodo.


Make sure the folder you are running tinject.exe from also has the tMorph.dll file.
If not, re-download and re-extract

----------


## pidore

> Make sure the folder you are running tinject.exe from also has the tMorph.dll file.
> If not, re-download and re-extract


Haha, and how do I do that? I am bad with PC..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## schiller003

How do you Tmorph a balance druid moonkin form to just a race with gear, id play balance if I could get someone to find this out I am sure others are interested as well. I want to be able to see my gear without stars and the boomkin form! Thanks!

----------


## razer86

> How do you Tmorph a balance druid moonkin form to just a race with gear, id play balance if I could get someone to find this out I am sure others are interested as well. I want to be able to see my gear without stars and the boomkin form! Thanks!


First you need to get your ModelID:


```
/print GetDisplayID("player")
```

From here you have 2 options
1: Macro (need to be used each time you change forms)


```
/script SetDisplayID("player", <your DisplayID>)
/script UpdateModel("player")
```

From here you can use the rest of the tMorph functions to change items/race/gender etc and still be in your Moonkin form

2: Addon for automatic morphing
See the code in the firstpost

----------


## axel32

Hello.
I want to use this program but i play on a private server that has a different exe name, not Wow-64.exe. Is there a way to change the name that the program is looking for to the one of the private server?
Thanks.

----------


## aeonz

How would I hide cloak and tabard?

----------


## bloodhawk758

> How would I hide cloak and tabard?


.item 19 0
.item 15 0

----------


## Givenchyy

Anybody know the code for the new enchantment called Primal Victory?

----------


## razer86

> Anybody know the code for the new enchantment called Primal Victory?


Illusion: Primal Victory - Spell - World of Warcraft
Apply Enchant Appearance: Primal Victory (5397)

.enchant 1 5397

----------


## Givenchyy

> Illusion: Primal Victory - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Apply Enchant Appearance: Primal Victory (5397)
> 
> .enchant 1 5397


thanks a bunch

----------


## kryptik

Any way to get the target id, for use of self morphing ?

----------


## Sharstar

Wish there was a Tmorph for 5.4.8 (pandawow in this case).  :Frown:

----------


## razer86

> Any way to get the target id, for use of self morphing ?




```
/print GetDisplayID("target")
```

Works great for NPC's, not so good for other players. Better using the Race/Gender commands.

----------


## Submission

> Cat form (Troll) Display ID's : 
> 33664
> 33665
> 33666
> 33667
> 33668
> 33669


Hey. Thanks for the help with creating the addon that was awesome! Do you have the ID's for the incarnation spells aswell?

Would be appreciated. Thanks! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Axl123

Has anyone at all figured out how (or if it's even possible) to make your non-DKs eyes glow blue? The best I've managed is finding a face for blood elf female that gives them the blue glow, but it only shows up in Mogit. In the actual game, they're green.

https://i.imgur.com/nqG2TVt.png

See that pic for what I mean.

I'm just wondering if there's a command to enter, or a number for the face/skin command to make the model use DK eyes. Was a post about it earlier in this thread but no one replied to it, so I figured I'd repost with a little info.

----------


## kryptik

> ```
> /print GetDisplayID("target")
> ```
> 
> Works great for NPC's, not so good for other players. Better using the Race/Gender commands.


Thanks, but I've tryed this command before, but it doesnt work for me, doesnt get anything then "Type '/help' for a listing of a few commands."

----------


## razer86

> Thanks, but I've tryed this command before, but it doesnt work for me, doesnt get anything then "Type '/help' for a listing of a few commands."


What you trying to copy?
Just ran that exact command above while tMorph is attached while targeting my Wrathguard, I get 44609 printed to text.
I am then able to .morph 44609 to change my appearance to a Wrathguard.

Sergeant Crowler - 61187
Lio the Lioness - 58842
Pippers the Pug - 44820


The only way you are getting the /help error text is trying to use that command without tmorph.
That is not a game command, that is a tmorph command.

----------


## kryptik

> What you trying to copy?
> Just ran that exact command above while tMorph is attached while targeting my Wrathguard, I get 44609 printed to text.
> I am then able to .morph 44609 to change my appearance to a Wrathguard.
> 
> Sergeant Crowler - 61187
> Lio the Lioness - 58842
> Pippers the Pug - 44820
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do it exactly like you say.
tmoprh is active . I'm actualy morphed - so it should active ^^
taking a npc target and typing in chat _/print GetDisplayID("target")_ and nothing happens.

----------


## AlopexGames

Command that I got to work was:

/run print(GetDisplayID("target"))

the morph code then appears in white text in the chat window. Only works when tmorph is running.

----------


## kryptik

> Command that I got to work was:
> 
> /run print(GetDisplayID("target"))
> 
> the morph code then appears in white text in the chat window. Only works when tmorph is running.


THAT works like a charm !
Big thanks

----------


## Keelval

Need for 3.3.5a
Did anyone?

----------


## Seltonik

Morphing from a Worgen to anything else still makes you retain the Worgen voiceovers. Based off the casc extractor it seems the Worgen sound files use a different naming convention, but so do Gobs and Pandas. All three seem to use the same naming convention, but the sounds swap fine when I morph my panda toon. Any fix for this?

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Patch 6.2 launched today and Tmorph no longer works

----------


## kareem804

6.2 and I don't have tMorph anymore... I have no purpose in life.

----------


## Hyperbeist

We need upgrade asap! TAKE MY ENERGY  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jaydee96

Can this be used for wotlk? or is there any version for wotlk?

----------


## ysteria

> We need upgrade asap! TAKE MY ENERGY



 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## doinlad

pleaseeeeee update for 6.2 i will donate if necessary

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.0.20173. No spell/aura morphing for now.

----------


## evann

You the man!

----------


## doinlad

confirmed weapon illusions dont work, however thanks a lot for a speedy release of 6.2 tmorph

----------


## exia0011

> Updated for 6.2.0.20173. No spell/aura morphing for now.


Journey, I think we all can agree you bring such an awesome program to the community, and you take your own time to update it patch after patch for us. I just wanted to say a well deserved "Thank you!"

----------


## Pyreclaw

I mean I have live but I am confused as to why this doesn't work on PTR.. I go on there for when I want to test classes and such and it is always a bother to me when I can't use tmorph. >_<

----------


## TheWhiteFang

Hello

So I tried to make the mythic version of the Tier 17 priest set.

.item 1 113596 3
.item 3 113903 3
.item 5 113958 3
.item 6 113656 3
.item 10 113876 3

I've tried even putting 1 and 2 behind the id number, but it still remains with the *normal*look no matter what I try.
Did even try and using id from an off-piece, same result.

Otherwise Tmorph has been working great!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irnbru91

> Updated for 6.2.0.20173. No spell/aura morphing for now.


Thank you so much!!! You're the best. Please know your time & effort is appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## mihaimyh

Anyone got banned using this until now?

----------


## Hyperbeist

> Updated for 6.2.0.20173. No spell/aura morphing for now.


awesome! Thank you!  :Smile:  <3

----------


## Journey

> Hello
> 
> So I tried to make the mythic version of the Tier 17 priest set.
> 
> .item 1 113596 3
> .item 3 113903 3
> .item 5 113958 3
> .item 6 113656 3
> .item 10 113876 3
> ...


Should be working properly in the latest version.

Enchants are working a little differently as Blizzard changed how they're stored in memory. You'll have to guess the IDs for now (for example, 155).

----------


## Ivik Nier

> Should be working properly in the latest version.
> 
> Enchants are working a little differently as Blizzard changed how they're stored in memory. You'll have to guess the IDs for now (for example, 155).


Dude. Thank yu for this awesome addon. Cause its really the 30% of why I'm still playing wow.

But Can you help me understand how that .skin 15+ works?
Its kinda scrolling through default skins, but 15+ skins have different appearance in mogit addon window (when you hover over item and mogit showing you this item on nude yourself - it showing you different skin that actually implemented by tmorph. Skins of red orcs with tattoos and death knights are all in those 15+ category, but they are visible only through mogit window.
I so want to play red orc with tattoo, but stuck with default green skin.

----------


## Shiramune

Hey there. First off, thanks a lot for the program, greatly enjoy it. 

In your latest version spells don't seem to work though, no matter what I do the animations/visuals stay the same. Any idea why?

----------


## pandrade11

When I try to run it, the program is telling me it is still outdated?

----------


## Malikxo

> When I try to run it, the program is telling me it is still outdated?


same here, its frustrating.

----------


## dropengl

> Updated for 6.2.0.20173. No spell/aura morphing for now.


^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## doinlad

hey journey, seems as if after the newest patches even the new version is not working and is outdated.

----------


## hexiaa

There was ANOTHER mini patch today, that's why it says it's outdated.

----------


## doinlad

yes but it still doesnt work

----------


## Disec

Gotta love ninja patches.

----------


## hexiaa

That's exactly what I'm saying, tMorph is outdated (ie. doesn't work) because WoW was updated  again since yesterday (the 24th).

----------


## doinlad

my life is over, no tomprh

----------


## jacenky

now is 6.2.0.20182

----------


## Araglas

When I click the "download here" button I get a message from Dropbox: "This file is no longer available. For additional information contact Dropbox Support."
Is this a bug in my end, or is something wrong? 
PS: Really appriciate what you do with tmorph man. Really makes me enjoy the game more.  :Big Grin:

----------


## doinlad

let him do his thing im sure he will have it ready soon, when has he ever let us down.

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.0.20182.

----------


## Bobxo

Weapon enchants don't seem to be working with new update

----------


## Bakisin

i second that

----------


## Givenchyy

When I run the injection I get an error saying "tMorph.dll does not exist in the current directory." How do I fix this?


Edit: Nvm just had to drag out the file with that exact name hah,

----------


## Bluntslamx

Does anyone know where you can find the new enchant IDs? or if anyone knows, what is the enchant ID for Glorious Tyranny/Bloody Dancing Steel?

----------


## Mosquito

Weapon enchants aren't working atm but its .enchant 1 5125

----------


## Bobxo

if all the spell effect codes are different for 6.2 now how do we find out what the new ID's are cos wowhead still shows the normal ones.

that's if they're differend i see the mongoose is different then it use to be.
just woundering what the new spirit of conquest or illusion of conquest will be now and for what slot?

----------


## Bobxo

nvm i found it boys after 1hr and 15mins of spaming randoms one
.enchant 1 257 for Spirit of Conquest or Blooding Dancing Steel look.

----------


## doinlad

you legend i was about to do that myself haha

----------


## LameName123

Is there any way to change racial voices without changing the model? I really like the goblin voices but cant stand actually playing as one.

----------


## Bluntslamx

cheers, your a legend mate!

----------


## tarreltje

im trying to morph the new 6.2 mounts like the corrupted dreadwing, but nothing is happening, does any know the id? 183117 isnt working

----------


## Taftvalue

got banned for 72 hours today because of using it

----------


## Bakisin

how did u get banned , did you spam the code on global or what?

----------


## drakelicious

When I start tmorph it just says: No valid processor not found. Are you sure WoW is running?

What's the problem? I downloaded the latest version and running 32bit.

----------


## Bakisin

Run 64 wow and tmorph as admin.

Title of thread is 64 morpher.

----------


## LameName123

> Is there any way to change racial voices without changing the model? I really like the goblin voices but cant stand actually playing as one.


well I figured out I could change my race with .race, then do .morph into an npc and the voice would match my .race

----------


## drakelicious

> Run 64 wow and tmorph as admin.
> 
> Title of thread is 64 morpher.


Right lol, confused it with something else i think haha

----------


## Taftvalue

> how did u get banned , did you spam the code on global or what?


nah I just used it regularly a couple of months ago

----------


## itachiu37

Does anyone know how to get HFC bosses model ID? I keep searching but I cannot find them (really dig Iskar)

----------


## lopare

Will we ever be able to spell morph again?

----------


## schiller003

If anyone could find the ID's for the new patch 6.2 mounts. IE' Felsteel Anihilator that would be great im sure alot of us would like to morph it!!! Thank you!

----------


## Snoonose1845

> If anyone could find the ID's for the new patch 6.2 mounts. IE' Felsteel Anihilator that would be great im sure alot of us would like to morph it!!! Thank you!


you can just alt click the mount you want right from the mount page itself without having to worry about getting the ID

----------


## schiller003

alt click does not work or I am doing it wrong is it from the mounts tab or what when I alt click any mount it does not work! Thanks again!

----------


## Rowlsie

Is it possible to use Tmorph to change spell animations to that of the old ones? For example, since WoD launched I've not liked the new Frozen Orb animation, and would love to be able to change it back to the old one, is this possible?

----------


## Disec

WoW just had a Ninja Patch, Tmorph is now out-of-date.

Build 6.2.0(20201)

----------


## doinlad

Tmorph not working after ninja patch

----------


## Loop77

Blizzard and their stupid ninja patches. Duh.

----------


## Snoonose1845

> alt click does not work or I am doing it wrong is it from the mounts tab or what when I alt click any mount it does not work! Thanks again!


are you alt clicking the name or the 3d model? when i alt left click the 3d model it will morph my mount. works for me :confused:

----------


## Woofles

When is it estimated to be back up  :Big Grin: ? Btw i started using this yday so still new but is the ban chance high if used for mount and tmog only but used for servral hours a day ?

----------


## Awsm

> When is it estimated to be back up ? Btw i started using this yday so still new but is the ban chance high if used for mount and tmog only but used for servral hours a day ?


I've been using tmorph since cata actively.......I doubt anyone got banned for using tmorph

----------


## sanninjo

update soon? /would you to thank for this awesome program  :Wink:

----------


## Woofles

> I've been using tmorph since cata actively.......I doubt anyone got banned for using tmorph


 Ahh nice  :Smile:  didnt get CM gear in MoP on all clases only my druid so thats the to go to gear  :Big Grin:  and gnome hunter comon XD whats not to like

----------


## exia0011

please update soon my ashbringer CM mode paladin cries out to me!

----------


## crunk001

Appreciate an update.

----------


## Bobxo

Journey hasn't signed in for 4 days now so he might be away from home or something

----------


## akeldema

any ideas when he'll back? i cant stand looking at my ****ing troll female any longer..

----------


## intenkk

Hi Journey. Appreciate all the work you put into tMorph for us! Please update whenever you have the time to so. Most of us (myself included) cannot play WoW without it! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Steven Heisenberg

> Hi Journey. Appreciate all the work you put into tMorph for us! Please update whenever you have the time to so. Most of us (myself included) cannot play WoW without it! Thanks


Indeed, I also cant play without tMorph.  :Frown:

----------


## freakout389

> Indeed, I also cant play without tMorph.


I've been here waiting not being on WoW ;-; lol
Love this and hope it never goes away </3 You can only be satisfied with your full heirloom set after you first put it on lol

----------


## Marino Marinovi

> If anyone could find the ID's for the new patch 6.2 mounts. IE' Felsteel Anihilator that would be great im sure alot of us would like to morph it!!! Thank you!



Felsteel Anihilator-.mount 62893

----------


## Spookypantz

Thank you for this amazing program. Hoping for an update soon but take your time  :Smile:

----------


## Stevy

he doesnt even play the game and keeps this updated pretty well hes on vacation atm and back next week.

----------


## emmy

> he doesnt even play the game and keeps this updated pretty well hes on vacation atm and back next week.


I am not at all mad that he hasn't updated yet - I have loved him for this work ever since he released the first one. But, is it not possible for him to share the source code and let others update it aswell? Has it been discussed or addressed before?

----------


## Ivik Nier

What is actually in this code? I mean what is he twicks that letting patch accept newest versions? Maybe we could do this also? I'm a noob at coding if it needs to actually writing it then I guess we have to wait the GUY

----------


## bonechene

> What is actually in this code? I mean what is he twicks that letting patch accept newest versions? Maybe we could do this also? I'm a noob at coding if it needs to actually writing it then I guess we have to wait the GUY


I think he said he's not telling anyone how he did it or let them see the source code.

----------


## Ivik Nier

> I think he said he's not telling anyone how he did it or let them see the source code.


I bet its just some block which just turning off tmorph access when it not detecting wow version by which it was released. Don't think its actually that hard to manage "updating" tmorph after ninja patches. Not sure about general new addons and contents, but I guess it's his bonus donation pool. So he doing it as he pleased.

(I'm not against it. He doing great job here after all, it's just I though it would be more pleasurable if we could "fix" ninja patching by ourselves)

----------


## meudig

> I bet its just some block which just turning off tmorph access when it not detecting wow version by which it was released. Don't think its actually that hard to manage "updating" tmorph after ninja patches. Not sure about general new addons and contents, but I guess it's his bonus donation pool. So he doing it as he pleased.
> 
> (I'm not against it. He doing great job here after all, it's just I though it would be more pleasurable if we could "fix" ninja patching by ourselves)


I agree, it might aswell be for our own protection. You should never run any old version of 3rd party programs if the client has been updated. Might aswell be an update to detect programs, bots, hacks etc.

----------


## Egget

inb4 please update.

----------


## hexiaa

Pretty sure we don't want him to update before Tuesday since we're having a patch....

----------


## Bobxo

says there is only retarts tueday and they wont be bringing out another patch. 6.2 is the final big patch for WoD, there will only be mini patches and hot fixes to come out now

----------


## emmy

> says there is only retarts tueday and they wont be bringing out another patch. 6.2 is the final big patch for WoD, there will only be mini patches and hot fixes to come out now


A patch is a patch. No reason for him to update it today if there's another tiny patch that breaks it again on wednesday.

----------


## Urcute

> says there is only retarts tueday and they wont be bringing out another patch. 6.2 is the final big patch for WoD, there will only be mini patches and hot fixes to come out now


6.2 is not the last big patch. We havnt even kill gul'dan or gromash.

----------


## Roccatex

Just because there isn't another raid coming, doesn't mean there won't be a major content Patch.

----------


## Drish

> 6.2 is not the last big patch. We havnt even kill gul'dan or gromash.


Gul'dan gets sucked in the portal when Archimonde dies and Grom joins us in the fight of Archimonde to defeat him.
6.2 is the last raid in WoD.

----------


## kervonelel

when will you guys make it for 20201  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## gothgoli

Still no release for the new hotfix patch ?

----------


## Disec

> Still no release for the new hotfix patch ?


He hasn't been logged on in over a week. Hes probably away.

----------


## gothgoli

> He hasn't been logged on in over a week. Hes probably away.


I see...Seems like we will have to wait for a bit  :Frown:

----------


## intenkk

Just to follow up: another ninja patch came out, 6.2.0.20216. Probably best that Journey didn't update tMorph til the ninja patches die down.

----------


## berli43

cant play without tmorph, my goblin is so god damn ugly  :Frown: 


ill pay for his next vacation if he updates tmorph as fast as possible :P

----------


## Source01riol

I hope this is not one of those projects that gets to die without notice  :Frown:

----------


## Bluntslamx

an update would be much appreciated. i understand that Journey has been offline for over a week but surely he should be able to make an effort to log on and let us know why he is taking so long.

----------


## noobdima

He does not owe us anything, as much as I'm concerned what he does with tmorph for us is pure charity  :Smile: 
He'll update it when he can, he does not need to let us know what's going on with him, he just does not hold that responsibility.

----------


## homelesskyle

> an update would be much appreciated. i understand that Journey has been offline for over a week but surely he should be able to make an effort to log on and let us know why he is taking so long.


Last night while streaming, pikaboo said that he is on vacation and should be back in a couple days. he was leaving for i believe he said 10 days, but he should be back this week.

----------


## emmy

> an update would be much appreciated. i understand that Journey has been offline for over a week but surely he should be able to make an effort to log on and let us know why he is taking so long.



He really doesn't. He gets to enjoy his vacation like everyone else.

----------


## Drish

> an update would be much appreciated. i understand that Journey has been offline for over a week but surely he should be able to make an effort to log on and let us know why he is taking so long.


No, he doesn't owe us anything. Journey has been updating his program for longer than I can even remember, he's doing this for charity(For us) so let him update whenever he feels he has the time.

----------


## poweraid95

So when is the tmorph getting updated to the new patch?

----------


## Ezi

> So when is the tmorph getting updated to the new patch?


if you are too lazy to read - never.

----------


## Scomparsa

as soon as immediately

----------


## Egget

People here are just to stupid to read

----------


## evann

Going back to MPQ editing, the old-school way  :Wink:

----------


## Journey

I'll update it later today. I was on vacation.  :Smile:

----------


## Anubis315

> I'll update it later today. I was on vacation.


Thank you Journey!

----------


## Slowseph

Awww hes back all hail papa journey

----------


## exia0011

> I'll update it later today. I was on vacation.


I think I just cried a bit inside! Thanks!

----------


## moniz_cole

time frame on when updated tmorph will be released?

----------


## Bluntslamx

Woohoo love you so much man! hope you had a fun vacation

----------


## intenkk

Thank you so much Journey! We will all patiently wait for the next update  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niska00

> I'll update it later today. I was on vacation.


Woot! Finally! Been waiting for update a while now  :Wink:  Welcome back sir and i hope you had amazing vacation!

----------


## Bluntslamx

I'm looking forward to playing in CM gear that i never actually got xD

----------


## berli43

> I'm looking forward to playing in CM gear that i never actually got xD



same here lol.
can't wait ♥

----------


## Kiam

No "Donate-Button" anymore?

----------


## Flareshock

You can donate when you click on the Download link, it'll give you a choise to download and/or donate

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.0.20216. Still no spell morphing for now.

----------


## supermagma

> Updated for 6.2.0.20216. Still no spell morphing for now.


Amazing! Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Bobxo

<3 <3 <3 <3 ty hope you had a great holiday

----------


## intenkk

Thank you so much Journey!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gothgoli

Yay update  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reyu

Knows anyone the display id from the 3 new gladiator mounts?

----------


## allycon

thanks for sparing your time to update the program mate  :Smile:

----------


## Kalysten

Thank you for the continued updates, Journey. It is much appreciated.

----------


## Flowsion

ur truly a father to me <3333333

----------


## mamoxy

yo guys can u tell me Primal Gladiator's Felblood Gronnling Spell mount id not is 2410 white stallon plz ty for update i love ya so much! plz help ME! and Felcrystal Impaler mythic mode its green color 124362 this is normal mode. Or tell me a list with all ids 6.2 HFC patch mounts i mind .mount 62??? idk

----------


## riccog

As for morphing druid forms - does anyone know if the old forms (pre 3.2) are still in the game?

----------


## Sohl

Journey is doing a heck of a job, keeping all the players satisfied! Can't expect him to update daily since he's doing it without earnings.
Journey will update when it's "safe" to update, small patches will come now and then and there's nothing you can do about it. He/she can't be on the forum 24/7.
Good job journey!

----------


## Mitchell Findlay

can some one help me? im looking for the Incarnation: King of the Jungle model ID number but i cant find it for the life of me....thanks in advance

----------


## Afgar

Bloody dancing steel 5125, or glorius tyranny 5035, don't seem to be working. i do .enchant 1 5125 or .enchant 1 5035, and the weapon enchant just disappears any ideas? or any1 know a similar looking enchant that works?

----------


## Wells

thanks for updating <3

----------


## joost138

> Bloody dancing steel 5125, or glorius tyranny 5035, don't seem to be working. i do .enchant 1 5125 or .enchant 1 5035, and the weapon enchant just disappears any ideas? or any1 know a similar looking enchant that works?


.enchant 1 257

----------


## Racoonie

hi, 

when I use tmorph on my druid and shapeshift in any form then going back my morph is ****ed up is there a fix?

thanks

----------


## demondied1

Is spell morphing active at the moment or will it be coming at a later date?

----------


## Reyu

Knows nobody the primal gladiator's felblood gronnling display id?  :Frown:

----------


## Awsm

> hi, 
> 
> when I use tmorph on my druid and shapeshift in any form then going back my morph is ****ed up is there a fix?
> 
> thanks


You need a simple addon which executes the code from the first page regarding druid shifting

----------


## Racoonie

> You need a simple addon which executes the code from the first page regarding druid shifting



I tried any change of it but it does not work can you show me what you mean?

Thanks

----------


## Realskylol

> Knows nobody the primal gladiator's felblood gronnling display id?


63956

/10char

----------


## Reyu

Thank you very verry much you saved my life :P

----------


## Anubis315

> Is spell morphing active at the moment or will it be coming at a later date?


I don't think spell morphing is working atm.

----------


## Reyu

Realskylol du you know maybe the id from the wild gladiators gronnling too?

----------


## doinlad

hey guys just wondering if anyone has figured out how to enchant a hunter bow with glorious tyranny (hunter version of bloody dancing steel)

----------


## mmlmarc

There is a way to Run it on Mac ?

----------


## Realskylol

> Realskylol du you know maybe the id from the wild gladiators gronnling too?


64378

/10char

----------


## Realskylol

WoD Gladiator Mounts

Season 1: 63956
Season 2: 64378
Season 3: 64377

----------


## hangel87

Any way to morph hunter/lock Pet?

----------


## Avengel

Small patch tmorph not working again /cry

----------


## Thenatural13

Works just fine for me?

----------


## Avengel

You must not have updated yet. Worked yesterday came home small patch now is out of date for sure.

----------


## Tgirgis

> You must not have updated yet. Worked yesterday came home small patch now is out of date for sure.


Yup, not working with the new patch. God, I can't play this game without my tmorph!

----------


## Disec

WoW had an update today (July 15th) Patch 6.2.0 (20253)

----------


## Thenatural13

EU-Magtheridon didn't update yet.Enjoying the last hours or minutes of tmorph D:

----------


## intenkk

Another ninja patch, another time off WoW til tMorph is updated...

As always Journey take your time, I'll patiently wait  :Smile:

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.0.20253.

----------


## intenkk

> Updated for 6.2.0.20253.


Thank you Journey! Much love <3

----------


## Simber

Is it possible to make Spell morphing work again?

----------


## Maxyo45

I've tired searching the Thread but it seems it was asked, but never answered. What is the .haircolor command to get DK colored hair? I've tried almost anything I can think of.

----------


## Flareshock

While you fix spell morphing, can you look into Crusader Strike aswell? It never morphed into another spell, even before you needed to fix it, thanks if you do!

----------


## Egget

thank you Journey, you da real mvp

----------


## hundrunk123

Can somone PLEASE give me spell ID for Fury of the destroyer Fury of the Destroyer - Spell - World of Warcraft if it is possible to find ?

----------


## variunnjrr

I love this mod, but the new update for 7/16/2015 is not working. It doesn't recognize that the update is a "valid" version. please fix?

----------


## senandre

> I've tired searching the Thread but it seems it was asked, but never answered. What is the .haircolor command to get DK colored hair? I've tried almost anything I can think of.


Bumping this, pretty please!
in addition one Question, is there any way to play a high-elf as .race and not .morph?

----------


## emmy

Journey - a small question;

any chance you could look into genderchange? If I am a female and swap to .gender 2 for males, my character just becomes a female char with bugged textures and the blue/white missing texture box as a head. could it be related to the new character models?

----------


## malenky

> Journey - a small question;
> 
> any chance you could look into genderchange? If I am a female and swap to .gender 2 for males, my character just becomes a female char with bugged textures and the blue/white missing texture box as a head. could it be related to the new character models?


just type .gender 

(not .gender 2)

----------


## Wildigenia

Hey,
i cant use Weapon Entchant Morphs why?
when i tip in the entchant code the Entchant only Disband .
is that normal?

----------


## Victor Gracia

Has anyone figured out the enchant codes? Miss using bloody steel lol.

----------


## emmy

> Has anyone figured out the enchant codes? Miss using bloody steel lol.


Holy shit. Thanks!

----------


## Niska00

Outdated? :|

----------


## subrand0m

> Outdated? :|


Literally on as i post this and its working fine on US

----------


## BoboElMonoLoco

> Has anyone figured out the enchant codes? Miss using bloody steel lol.


I managed to find Bloody Steel  :Smile:  Just required a bit of testing around with the numbers. I also found a few other that are worth taking a peek at - Enjoy!

*Bloody Steel/Glorious Tyranny (Red & Black) -* .enchant 1 257
*Lightning Storm  (may lag) -* .enchant 1 264
*Rainbow Colored Orbs -* .enchant 1 273

AND, If you want to be a dragon
.enchant 1 181

Hope this helped anyone who was having trouble with finding the bloody steel enchant like me  :Wink:

----------


## exia0011

*The Comprehensive Enchant ID Comment*
I will post every ID I have found so far (that are decent or cool) here in easy copy pasta Macro format to view ingame.

*These IDs are for the new enchant format. No Longer can you get IDs from WoWHead*

Macro 1
Lightning storm: 264
Bloody Steel: 257
Rainbow Orbs: 273
Flame Orb: 274
Thunderfury Lightning: 258
Blue glow: 283
Shadowmoon: 285
Ragnaros: 287
Light balls: 291
Monk Flames: 292
Lightning storm: 303
Fel Flame: 307
Pulsing Purple: 322
"Roman Candle": 312

Macro 2
Mending: 201
Avalanche: 199
Elemental Fury: 198
Dancing Steel: 197
Power Torrent: 196
Landslide: 195
Mending 2: 194
Purple Spell effect: 189
"Navi" effect: 185
Golden Fury: 183
POOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR: 181 (Your Weapon becomes a ****ing ridiculous flamethrower. WILL LAG YOUR POTATO USE AT OWN RISK) This is what it looks like
Dripping Blood: 178

Macro 3
Neon Green Glow: 169
Void Pulse: 168
A Song of Fire and Ice: 167
Dripping White Blood: 166
Executioner Enchant: 165
Blood Draining Enchant: 164
SpellPower Enchant: 161
Shock ball: 154
SmokeScreen: 147
Purple Lightning: 145 (Disappers then reappears)

----------


## doinlad

if any hunters are interested in weapon enchant effects, the only weapon i have found to work with enchants is wolfslayer sniper rifle, .item 16 28581 and .enchant 1 257  :Smile:  took me a while to figure this out so make sure if any other hunters ask to reply to them

----------


## frooshi

Morphing for me is broken literally just turns me into a cube Imgur

----------


## koen56

This no longer works in the EU version of the game.

----------


## seasick

> This no longer works in the EU version of the game.


Yes it does.

----------


## mackaans

Can some1 help me find the code for the "hide enchant illusion" the illusion enchant who removes the look of ur enchant from the weapon, i would rly appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## razer86

> Can some1 help me find the code for the "hide enchant illusion" the illusion enchant who removes the look of ur enchant from the weapon, i would rly appreciate it


MH - .enchant 1 0
OH - .enchant 2 0

----------


## Journeyfanboy

Hi Journey

Any working way to raceswap on private servers? Ashran by name. Maybe item swap, but that's not that important.
I tried tMorph and Just a morpher, renamed the launcher to wow.exe, but none of those worked, thanks alot for helping me.
Tmorph dont even detect the game. Any suggestion please???

----------


## equertez

hello guys im sorry if i ask this, anyone still have tMorph 6.1.2 (19865)? can you share with me? thanks

----------


## Journeyfanboy

> hello guys im sorry if i ask this, anyone still have tMorph 6.1.2 (19865)? can you share with me? thanks


For Ashran server?

----------


## koen56

> Yes it does.


-Removed----

----------


## Toorah

Does anyone know the Code for the NEW Arakkoa Model??

----------


## equertez

> For Ashran server?


yes, do you have one?

----------


## Vaqmed

Is there any version that works for a 3.3.5a server?

----------


## Kaya Almari

Cannot swap spell for some reason. 
I wanna swap whirlwind for templar verdict but not working. Did evrything
.spell 1680 85256 
still not working

----------


## Disec

> Cannot swap spell for some reason. 
> I wanna swap whirlwind for templar verdict but not working. Did evrything
> .spell 1680 85256 
> still not working


Pretty sure Journey Said spell morphing wasn't working atm. I think thats also same for enchants etc.

----------


## Disec

WoW had a Hotfix today. Tmorph is now out-of-date

Version 6.2.0 *20338*

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.0.20338. Maybe I'll try to make this more streamlined with all the mini-patches. Spell morphing should also work again.

----------


## Murilo Cariolato

anyone have a att?

----------


## Disec

> Updated for 6.2.0.20338. Maybe I'll try to make this more streamlined with all the mini-patches. Spell morphing should also work again.


I'm getting some crashes all of sudden with the new version, not sure why.

----------


## gaojq1999

> I'm getting some crashes all of sudden with the new version, not sure why.


yep, same here, keep getting crashes.

----------


## Journey

> yep, same here, keep getting crashes.


What's going on for the crashes?

----------


## Disec

> What's going on for the crashes?


First one I just clicked my macro to put on my gear sets afk outside of HFC, just like old versions. Second time same thing but was killing trash in HFC. Happens few minutes after I attach it, which didn't happen before since I was using since when you released previous version.

----------


## Journey

> First one I just clicked my macro to put on my gear sets afk outside of HFC, just like old versions. Second time same thing but was killing trash in HFC. Happens few minutes after I attach it, which didn't happen before since I was using since when you released previous version.


What race?

----------


## Disec

> What race?


Worgen

I just use this macro for my druid

.item 1 124261 3 
.item 3 124272 3
.item 4 0
.item 5 124246 3
.item 6 124275 3
.item 7 124267 3
.item 8 124249 3
.item 9 0
.item 10 124255 3 
.item 15 0
.item 16 124382 3 
.item 17 0
.item 19 0
.enchant 1 0
.race 22
.gender

since 6.2 release.

Not really sure what caused the crash could of just been random, ill attach tmorph and maybe see if It happens again

edit got it to crash: http://prntscr.com/7y933o

Was just taking flight path to garrison

----------


## Journey

> Worgen
> 
> I just use this macro for my druid
> 
> .item 1 124261 3 
> .item 3 124272 3
> .item 4 0
> .item 5 124246 3
> .item 6 124275 3
> ...


Weird. You can try re-downloading it and then PM me the latest crash log (.txt file in WoW errors directory) if it happens again.

----------


## Disec

> Weird. You can try re-downloading it and then PM me the latest crash log (.txt file in WoW errors directory) if it happens again.


Alright ill try that.

edit: seems to be okay after I re-downloaded but if it crashes ill pm you the log.

----------


## emmy

Also getting crashes after the latest update. I am getting crashes by just having it injected; no macro or ID's used at all.

----------


## Journey

> Also getting crashes after the latest update. I am getting crashes by just having it injected; no macro or ID's used at all.


Try re-downloading.

----------


## DVDio

If someone get error while loading, it's not because of tmorph, but this: https://twitter.com/BlizzardCSEU_EN/...01142264365056
Btw, spell morph is working again, I'm so happy!!!

----------


## subrand0m

> Try re-downloading.


Def re dl'd during raid and it didn't fix it. Still wow erroring after 15-30m. After it did it when I reinstalled I just stopped using it and didn't error for the rest of the raid(like 2.5 hours).

----------


## Bobxo

still getting access violation error wow crashes and get the same error the guy did on page 40 in the screenshot

----------


## Bobxo

re downloaded and still getting wow crashes and the access violation error

----------


## theodrim

md5: e88fd33c2638c3d60628c80c2a0cdd88 tinject.exe
I got wrong one?


```
ACCESS_VIOLATION
(DBG-OPTIONS<FunctionsOnly SingleLine> DBG-ADDR<00007ffb60dd2db9>("tMorph.dll") <- DBG-ADDR<00007ffb60de02eb>("tMorph.dll") <- DBG-ADDR<00007ff7b975e470>("WoW-64.exe") DBG-OPTIONS<>)
```

----------


## Egget

Yep can confirm it crashes from time to time.

stil, journey is an hero for updating this program. da real mvp.

----------


## Dayzelx

Does anyone else get a bug when race swapping from worgen? It will distort the coloring and give me a big head. I can change it to make it go back but if I zone, have a spell effect go off or something, it will bug again.

----------


## Journey

> Yep can confirm it crashes from time to time.
> 
> stil, journey is an hero for updating this program. da real mvp.


I updated it again to hopefully stop the crashes.




> Does anyone else get a bug when race swapping from worgen? It will distort the coloring and give me a big head. I can change it to make it go back but if I zone, have a spell effect go off or something, it will bug again.


Yeah, Worgens might be a bit buggy atm. I'll look into it.

----------


## RDFG

> I updated it again to hopefully stop the crashes.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Worgens might be a bit buggy atm. I'll look into it.


The problem with Worgens has to do with Two Forms. There are two common ways in which I've seen the bug.

To replicate, while morphed into another form (ie: Human), try to following:

Go into combat (auto-activating Worgen form), although you will still see the morphed form, try inspecting an item in the dressing room. You will see your character in the squat, big headed distorted form that is a result of the program trying to reconcile Two Forms.
Go through any loading screen while the game is meant to be displaying Worgen form, and you'll see the same but in game as well (not just in the dressing room).

----------


## Egget

> I updated it again to hopefully stop the crashes.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Worgens might be a bit buggy atm. I'll look into it.


Yes i tried the new version and i have not had any issues with it so far. thanks mate!

----------


## Source01riol

crashes, every now and then, i have the latest version

----------


## theodrim

Still crashes  :Frown: 


```
(DBG-OPTIONS<FunctionsOnly SingleLine> DBG-ADDR<00007ffb603b02c3>("tMorph.dll") <- DBG-ADDR<00007ff7b975e470>("WoW-64.exe") <- DBG-ADDR<00007ff7b97603ee>("WoW-64.exe") DBG-OPTIONS<>)
```

----------


## Heauxva

Hello, wanted to thank Journey for the years of fun I've had with this program. Much love for still keeping it updated!

I hope the answer for this isn't listed elsewhere, I browsed through and couldn't find exactly what I was asking.

I, like many, can't stadn the claws druid forms and use the druid addon listed on the front page to morph it to a normal druid form. My only problem is that when using the "Incarnation: King of the Jungle" cooldown, my form doesn't change as it normally would. I understand why it's not, but was wondering if there would be a way to write an exception to have the following:

1. When in cat form (claws of Shirvallah) be morphed to night elf cat form, but have the form change to the incarnation form when and only when the cd is active, and then changing back to normal NE cat form once done?
2. More of a hope, instead of the actual incarnation form, would it be possible to morph into Xuen when incarnation is active, and only when its active?

If anyone could help I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks.

The code Im using atm is from the front page:

-- This file is loaded from "druidForm.toc"

local events = CreateFrame("Frame")
events:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) return self[event](self, ...) end)

function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
-- docs/api/GetShapeshiftFormID - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
local form = GetShapeshiftFormID()
if form == 1 then -- cat form
SetDisplayID("player", 33664)
UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == 5 then -- bear form
SetDisplayID("player", 133 :Cool: 
UpdateModel("player")
end
end

if UnitClass("player") == "Druid" then
events:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
end

----------


## Toorah

Is there any Code for the NEW Arakkoa Model??  :Frown:

----------


## Arzu

Still crashes every now and then

----------


## Journey

> Still crashes every now and then


Make sure you have the very latest version. I updated it twice since the last mini-patch.

----------


## seasick

Is there a list of all LUA functions? Or is there an event that triggers when you load tMorph, that I can use in addons?

----------


## Android32

> * Updated for 6.2.0.20338 (29/07/15) *
> 
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *Q:* How can I change my various druid forms?
> *A:* Create a small WoW add-on using the following code (edit as necessary).
> 
> 
> ...


im sure this has already been asked, but how do i also set scale for the new druid form morph?

----------


## seasick

> im sure this has already been asked, but how do i also set scale for the new druid form morph?


SetScale("player", scale)

----------


## becocky

Hello!

I'm an osx user and i've been wondering if there will ever be a version of tMorph for osx/linux or any plans to at least make it WINE compatible? I would love to be able to use this on both my linux and osx machines.

----------


## Simber

Is it possible to spell morph the arrow animation on hunters?

----------


## malenky

Not currently working on Windows 10. Any ideas?

Tried running as admin and tried compatibility mode.

----------


## bekasybalazs

Hello! I'm looking for the 4.3.4 version of tMorph x64. Can anyone help me? i can't find it nowhere. 

thanks.

----------


## Zoxk

Druid forms still not working for me, i make the addon with this lua: 

-- This file is loaded from "Druid Forms.toc"

local events = CreateFrame("Frame")
events:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) return self[event](self, ...) end)

function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
-- docs/api/GetShapeshiftFormID - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
local form = GetShapeshiftFormID()
if form == 1 then -- cat form
SetDisplayID("player", 33667)
UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == 5 then -- bear form
SetDisplayID("player", 133)
UpdateModel("player")
end
end

if UnitClass("player") == "Druid" then
events:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
end

--------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone can help me please?

----------


## Duduhaze

Hi journey me and my mates still have the problem tryed it many times and still crashes, no stress just thought id let you know it still does it so maybe you can fix whenever you are free  :Smile:  many thanks jack

----------


## OhBizzle

Working in Win10 for me (make sure you install the framework on OP), the first couple releases this mini-patch crashed me but no issues this patch.

----------


## kryptik

> Hi journey me and my mates still have the problem tryed it many times and still crashes, no stress just thought id let you know it still does it so maybe you can fix whenever you are free  many thanks jack


Same here, since the last update I have a lot of random crashes. (most times it feels like it happens by entering combat)

----------


## dbzunit

Every time I go through a loading screen, the character textures get messed up and I have to press the ".race" macro to fix it. Is there a fix?

----------


## Journey

> Same here, since the last update I have a lot of random crashes. (most times it feels like it happens by entering combat)


I've pushed out 2 updates since the initial patch release. Let me know if it still happens with the latest version.

----------


## ghostbusters

journey is druid froms updated i been trying for over and hour and it still dosnt work  :Frown:

----------


## Mathieu1994

tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## dbzunit

All my undead characters can use tmorph without any problems but my undead hunter's textures mess up anytime I go through a loading screen and I have to remorph myself. I reinstalled wow and installed windows 10 recently but I was still having this problem on windows 7 so I don't even know what it could be.

----------


## trtlol1

Is there a way to add the effect of Honorary Brewmaster Keg to stay, because the toy looks awesome on brewmaster monks, but it's a shame it only lasts for 5 minutes, so I'm wondering if there's a way to make it stay forever. Thanks

----------


## themurloc1

Is there a way, with tmorph, to change a non-death knight character to use death knight skin tones and glowing eyes?

----------


## RDFG

> All my undead characters can use tmorph without any problems but my undead hunter's textures mess up anytime I go through a loading screen and I have to remorph myself. I reinstalled wow and installed windows 10 recently but I was still having this problem on windows 7 so I don't even know what it could be.


Sounds similar to the Worgen bug, though that is caused by Two Forms. Not sure what would cause it on an Undead character.

----------


## Owld

I am having trouble with the latest version of tMorph. It is causing my WoW to crash after a few minutes after initializing it, popping up those "error, wow crash" screens making me restart WoW. I do not know if I am the only one with this problem, or what may be causing it. I can say that I have the latest version of WoW, and recently updated to Win 10, maybe that is the problem?

However, I must thank you for this AMAZING tool!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salyia033

> I am having trouble with the latest version of tMorph. It is causing my WoW to crash after a few minutes after initializing it, popping up those "error, wow crash" screens making me restart WoW. I do not know if I am the only one with this problem, or what may be causing it. I can say that I have the latest version of WoW, and recently updated to Win 10, maybe that is the problem?


exactly the same problem, actually the time when the game is crashing is not stable, sometimes 5min sometimes 30min. Awesome work Journey, would appreciate if you could solve this problem :Smile: 

Best Regards

----------


## Monqan

Does anyone know the ID for Primal Victory enchant?
And have anyone found out a way how to find the enchants since the changes that blizzard did.

----------


## Dunes

Is there a way make gear/shoulder pads invisible using tmorph?

----------


## Monqan

> Is there a way make gear/shoulder pads invisible using tmorph?


Just write .itemslot 0
so shoulders are .item 3 0

----------


## vagabund132

Do other players see the morphed changes?
Is it bannable?

----------


## Niska00

Other players cant see your mogs or transforms.

----------


## Randy44

no it doesnt only you are able to watch it

----------


## Egget

Hello!

I am looking for this model for Malfurion Stormrage.




EDIT: found the id. .morph 35095

----------


## Alexander Nero

Hey guys im just now getting back to WOW. Now im trying to turn my warlock summons into other creatures so i took my imp and switched it with summon infernal but the visuals are still imp but the sounds are infernal. now i tryed to switch the look on the mages summon water elemental and that doesnt work ether help pls sorry for the bad english its 1am and i cant find the new post button.

----------


## mamrox

Does it work on WotLK version?

----------


## Trinialol

Can anyone create a 4.3.4 15595 Version of tMorph? Would be awesome, and I also would pay for that.

----------


## Egget

was messing around and trying to find random enchants. found some that are not avalible to players.

.enchant 1 222 = huge ****in lava erruption from your weapon. looks badass.

.enchant 1 219 = another HUGE lava erruption enchant!  :Big Grin:  Made 2 screenies, looks like im a meteor raining down from the sky. 



.enchant 1 244 = some kind of huge blue/white glowing "something" also looks cool.

.enchant 1 255 = looks like a massive blue/white welding tool.

.enchant 1 322 = looks likes blue/purple plasma coming out from your weapon.

.enchant 1 243 = 5 holy beams twists around the weapon and when running it looks like golden stripes behind you. cool one.

----------


## Johannes Olsson

The crashes are immense, they are mostly occuring during raids or the first second when entering combat! Fix this if you can my friend!

----------


## Robert1234

Hey someone PLEASE help me when ever i download it, extract it then open it says tlnject cannot be found make sure you typed the name correctly and then try again. this has been happening for a while now and i really need your help! thank you

----------


## Egget

> Hey someone PLEASE help me when ever i download it, extract it then open it says tlnject cannot be found make sure you typed the name correctly and then try again. this has been happening for a while now and i really need your help! thank you


u sure u opening the correct version and not an old outdated one that is on your computer from an older patch?

----------


## Robert1234

> u sure u opening the correct version and not an old outdated one that is on your computer from an older patch?


Yea im getting the correct version the one you get when you go on tmorph 64x bit then scroll down and hit download and i just got it today so i doubt it's an outdated one i had on my computer. is there any reason why it comes up with the message? or is there something im doing wrong? i have all requirments the only thing is the tlnject not working. Thanks for any help you give me.

----------


## muddywater

where i can see the ID's ?

----------


## Notorious_Face

hey everyone, i've been trying to tmorph the spell effect on the Wild Combatant's Insignia of Dominance but to no avail. i've tried multiple times but nothing. anyone else having the same issue?

----------


## Robert1234

Hey can anyone take me step by step on how to get tmorph working please?

----------


## Littlefighter001

Hey everybody  :Wink: 

just want to give u a small hint if u are search for Display Id of anythin. For example Cenarius Display Id, go on wowhead.com open Cenarius and right click on the site and open source code, use strg +f to open search field and write "display" without quotes, eh voila, afterwards u find the Display Id.

I hope my english was not that bad the hint helps some of u  :Wink:

----------


## gloubix

Hello !

I'm trying to morph : Deep Walker Paulders - Item - World of Warcraft
or Earthwarped Bladestaff - Item - World of Warcraft

But no sucess... I'm using wowhead to find the display id's : "displayid":133434," and "displayid":134965," ; but they appear invisible after morphing ... What am i missing ?

Thx

----------


## theodrim

> Hello !
> I'm trying to morph...


As you can see in examples in op post, you don't need to use displayid with items, just use actual id, so to morph your shoulders into Deep Walker Paulders (mythic version):


```
.item 3 113661 3
```

First 3 is for shoulder slotid, then there itemid of shoulders and then version of item (mythic in this case, 1 for normal, 2 for hc).

----------


## PinkX_

Here is a question,I got tmorph working on a private server that runs 6.1.2,and everything works perfectly,however when I have my race modified and I click a spell the whole character just stutters (blinking) and when I don't cast any spells the race is normal and stuff.

When I'm in my original race I see no problems.

----------


## PinkX_

Oh and you can get Tmorph working on Ashran / WoDEmpire

You first have to download the 6.1.2 version

Ñêà÷àòü tMorph.rar

Virus scan

https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/d...is/1433072015/


Just download it and download Visual C++ Redistributable Packages for Visual Studio 2013 and rename your Wow to wow-64.exe

----------


## equertez

> Oh and you can get Tmorph working on Ashran / WoDEmpire
> 
> You first have to download the 6.1.2 version
> 
> Ñêà÷àòü tMorph.rar
> 
> Virus scan
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/d...is/1433072015/
> ...


i have the same problem as you, altough i already tried what you have done but the problem still exist

----------


## batogan

Anyone have the display id of the new model of gorehowl please ? (gorehowl of grom in hfc)

----------


## PinkX_

Does anyone have idea why this occurs?Why the character flickers (disappears and quickly reappears) once you change (mod) your race or gender?

----------


## FluffyWalrus

I keep searching if tmorph is bannable, looking for a reliable post that actually says "Oh look, I got banned for using tmorph" for editing their characters, and not others. 
SoOooOo has anyone gotten banned using tmorph for just their character? Or how long have people been using it?

----------


## PinkX_

> I keep searching if tmorph is bannable, looking for a reliable post that actually says "Oh look, I got banned for using tmorph" for editing their characters, and not others. 
> SoOooOo has anyone gotten banned using tmorph for just their character? Or how long have people been using it?


It really depends some people have gotten banned (reppz-youtuber) has been banned some other people as well,some say they haven't.

So it's up to you.

----------


## onesbronson

tMorph doesn't really do anything drastic that breaks the game or helps you in anyway to play the game better, so I'm not sure why it would be bannable in the first place.

----------


## Disec

6.2.2. launched today. Tmorph is now out-of-date.

----------


## fatalbur

Every patch I cry until the tmorph update comes out ;_;

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.2.10444.

----------


## Submission

Anyone that can get the morph ID for Podling Disguise? Would really appreciate it:d.

Thanks!

----------


## k5213835

dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## Stuffx

Is the Druid Morph working with the new 6.2.2 Update?

Installed TMorph the first time yesterday and have done all the data thing as showed. Insered the files at addon etc and injected...but Druid form isnt changing.  :Frown:  All the other thing are working great.

----------


## aidzeee

would it be possible to change my warlock pet into a character model?

----------


## Stuffx

> Is the Druid Morph working with the new 6.2.2 Update?
> 
> Installed TMorph the first time yesterday and have done all the data thing as showed. Insered the files at addon etc and injected...but Druid form isnt changing.  All the other thing are working great.


Noone else having this problem with 6.2.2 not changing the druid forms?? :'(

I tested some hours but it is not working for me. Everthing else is working finde. Great Tool. Thanks for this.

----------


## Dudelics

I found a nice addon that someone created to help with Druid forms. The only problem with it is that if you change the scale of a form, when you change back to your humanoid form you will remain in the altered scale until you use another shapeshift. Anyone have any idea how to force it back to a 1.0 scale for humanoid form?



```
-- ===================================================================
-- DruidShapeShift for tMorph
-- Twitch.TV/Wildlands -- Follow and Share
-- Configuration.
-- ===================================================================
	-- Setting the display ID to nil causes that form to not be affected;
	-- setting the scale to nil causes the scale to not be affected, even
	-- if the display ID is. The display ID is NOT the value found in a
	-- WoW Head URL, they must be ascertained separately.

	-- local FORM           = {DisplayID, Scale}
	-- local CAT_FORM       = {45042, 0.8} -- Cat form to Xuen at 0.8 scale.
	local CAT_FORM          = {nil, nil}
	local TREE_FORM         = {nil, nil}
	local TRAVEL_FORM       = {nil, nil}
	local AQUATIC_FORM      = {nil, nil}
	local BEAR_FORM         = {nil, nil}
	local FLIGHT_FORM       = {nil, nil} -- Doubles for Flight Form and Swift Flight Form.
	local MOONKINK_FORM     = {nil, nil}

-- ===================================================================
-- Core.
-- ===================================================================
	local eventHandler = CreateFrame("Frame", nil, UIParent)
	eventHandler:SetScript("OnEvent", function()
		-- Break out of the function if tMorph is not loaded.
		if (not tMorphLoaded) then return end

		-- http://*************/API_GetShapeshiftFormID
		local ShapeShiftID = GetShapeshiftFormID()

		if (ShapeShiftID == 1) then
			-- Cat Form.
			if (CAT_FORM[1]) then
				SetDisplayID("player", CAT_FORM[1])
				if (CAT_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", CAT_FORM[2]) end

				UpdateModel("player")
			end
		elseif (ShapeShiftID == 2) then
			-- Tree Form.
			if (TREE_FORM[1]) then
				SetDisplayID("player", TREE_FORM[1])
				if (TREE_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", TREE_FORM[2]) end

				UpdateModel("player")
			end
		elseif (ShapeShiftID == 3) then
			-- Travel Form.
			if (TRAVEL_FORM[1]) then
				SetDisplayID("player", TRAVEL_FORM[1])
				if (TRAVEL_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", TRAVEL_FORM[2]) end

				UpdateModel("player")
			end
		elseif (ShapeShiftID == 4) then
			-- Aquatic Form.
			if (AQUATIC_FORM[1]) then
				SetDisplayID("player", AQUATIC_FORM[1])
				if (AQUATIC_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", AQUATIC_FORM[2]) end

				UpdateModel("player")
			end
		elseif (ShapeShiftID == 5) then
			-- Bear Form.
			if (BEAR_FORM[1]) then
				SetDisplayID("player", BEAR_FORM[1])
				if (BEAR_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", BEAR_FORM[2]) end

				UpdateModel("player")
			end
		elseif (ShapeShiftID == 27) or (ShapeShiftID == 29) then
			-- Swift Flight Form or Flight Form.
			if (FLIGHT_FORM[1]) then
				SetDisplayID("player", FLIGHT_FORM[1])
				if (FLIGHT_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", FLIGHT_FORM[2]) end

				UpdateModel("player")
			end
		elseif (ShapeShiftID == 31) then
			-- Moonkin Form.
			if (MOONKINK_FORM[1]) then
				SetDisplayID("player", MOONKINK_FORM[1])
				if (MOONKINK_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", MOONKINK_FORM[2]) end

				UpdateModel("player")
			end
		end
	end)

	local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
	if (playerClass == "DRUID") then
		eventHandler:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
		eventHandler:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD")
	end
```

----------


## aidzeee

how do I edit the script in tmorph?

----------


## Bailey Mercer

Is the enchant command not working?

----------


## Seergio Zambrana Grandiz

This work in 5.4.8?

----------


## madden92

I was banned for using this in 6.2.2, I have never used any other botting programs in the last year because I didn't wanted to risk my account, this is a simple warning.

----------


## RaZz0r

> I was banned for using this in 6.2.2, I have never used any other botting programs in the last year because I didn't wanted to risk my account, this is a simple warning.


what where you banned for and how long? also did anyone else know you where using it other then you?

----------


## madden92

> what where you banned for and how long? also did anyone else know you where using it other then you?


I was banned permanently, only my cousin knew I was using it. I was banned before for 24 hours so this would be a second ban. (the first one had nothing to do with in-game stuff but with credit card exploit.

----------


## RaZz0r

> I was banned permanently, only my cousin knew I was using it. I was banned before for 24 hours so this would be a second ban. (the first one had nothing to do with in-game stuff but with credit card exploit.


Man that sucks big time i really find it stupid for blizzard to ban people for something that is completely client side and is purely cosmetic

----------


## pavchot02

I'm playing on a private server can someone give me a link for tmorph 6.1.2

----------


## madden92

> Man that sucks big time i really find it stupid for blizzard to ban people for something that is completely client side and is purely cosmetic


I remember now that I actually did use ReBot to test the fishing bot for less than 30 minutes but that was 1 month ago(darkmoon faire event with fish), I think they banned me because of that, they only said I used bots... Thats really stupid because I have 7 level 100's and I wouldn't risk that for some shit botting, but I realise that I actually did risk it even with 30 minuntes in 7 years of World of Warcraft and they wouldn't forgive me...

----------


## Soniya

Hello there  :Smile:  
Has anyone the .Morpg Code for Gul´dan on WoD? I can´t find them D;

----------


## razer86

> Hello there  
> Has anyone the .Morpg Code for Gul´dan on WoD? I can´t find them D;


From WoWHead:


```
NpcModel.ShowModel('infobox-sticky-model', {"displayId":"59808"});
```

So, this should do the trick. Can't test atm.


```
.morph 59808
```

Edit:
Was just able to test, model had limited animations, Walk but no run, no melee attack.
Does have cast animations

----------


## Soniya

yeah, thanks it Worked. But it´s crap D; because No run, melee and Cast animations ;(( 
But... if you swim with him, he Walk :O

----------


## Tmbryant91

Logged out and was required to download a mini update and now its out of date.. sad when you don't wanna play WoW if you don't have tmorph lol

----------


## firefox14

Yeah I hope they update Tmorph soon! I love it and didnt even know we were suppose to get a patch today...

----------


## firefox14

Please update Tmorph again soon! Patch came out on 9/15/15 Pretty please with two cherries on top?

----------


## subrand0m

Wait till wednesday when EU gets patch and probably one more day. We don't need this shit every ****ing mini patch jesus. Also why the **** would you need to double post in the same few minutes? lol people are so ****ing impatient.

----------


## firefox14

I normally dont use forums, sorry to annoy you : /

----------


## Sick_Notes

> Logged out and was required to download a mini update and now its out of date.. sad when you don't wanna play WoW if you don't have tmorph lol


# this!
Logged in, started Tmorph, noticed that it didnt work because of an update -> closed wow...

----------


## Egget

Every time they patch and we cant use Tmorph until our little lovely creator has the time to update this i have no urge to play wow. it's like playing Skyrim without mods!  :Wink: 

Take your time journey! i know you update when u got time.

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.2.20490.

----------


## jannehs

Hey! Trying to solve the .scale issue with tmorph, i.e if i morph to big models like Rexxar for example, once i mount, scale resets. Is there a script or solution to keep the .scale permanently while mounting etc that bugs it out? Havent been able to found a solution anywhere. Ive been searching(or am i just dumb?)

----------


## Sick_Notes

Aloha! I'm new to tmoprh and didn't figure out how to remove an item e.g. my shield when switching to arms again...

----------


## Kristogf

What is the ID for Primal Victory? (Enchant)

----------


## Disec

> Aloha! I'm new to tmoprh and didn't figure out how to remove an item e.g. my shield when switching to arms again...


.item 17 0 removes shield.

Or make 2 macros, 1 for prot and 1 for arms/fury etc.

1 = head
2 = neck
3 = shoulder
4 = shirt
5 = chest
6 = waist
7 = legs
8 = feet
9 = wrist
10 = hands
15 = back
16 = main hand
17 = off hand
19 = tabard

So for example if you wanted to Change waist would be ".item 6 xxxxx" Item code is the X's, if you don't want to show waist would be ".item 6 0"




> What is the ID for Primal Victory? (Enchant)


I believe it is 5397

.enchant 1 5397
.enchant 2 5397 (if using 2 weapons)

----------


## oxez

Hi.

I was wondering if tMorph would work on Linux when playing the game with Wine.

To my surprise, it does !

Thanks for making it Linux (Wine) compatible. Chances are you did not really work for it to work, but it does anyway  :Wink:

----------


## Eddie12390

Hey, is there any way to morph pets to invisible models?

----------


## Journey

> Hi.
> 
> I was wondering if tMorph would work on Linux when playing the game with Wine.
> 
> To my surprise, it does !
> 
> Thanks for making it Linux (Wine) compatible. Chances are you did not really work for it to work, but it does anyway


That's cool to hear.  :Smile:  I didn't really do anything Wine-specific as you said. You have the developers of Wine to thank for that!

----------


## theodrim

Any chance we'll see 20574 updated one today? Thanks for updating in advance  :Smile:

----------


## RDFG

Hey Journey, thanks for the great support as always.

Any update on the Worgen bug referenced here?

----------


## Egget

Yep its atm outdated. just to inform Journey!

much love.:gusta:

----------


## EmeraldDream

<3 Starship

----------


## lazrtag

is there anyway to make the current shadow dance look like the old shadow dance in MOP?

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.2.20574.

----------


## Raked93

Is there possible to get tmorph for 5.4.2 ? Going to use it for Warmane's private server. Would love if one of you guys have a old version lying around, or maybe the staff could help me out.

Best regards

----------


## intenkk

Thank you Journey for another update! Much love from us <3  :Big Grin:

----------


## GCD

It seems that ".race"-change doesn't work in a bg when queuing mercenary mode. Is there a way around around this? Or maybe a fix in the future?

----------


## tarreltje

Can some1 tell me the id of the mytic slagbombers hood, the 1 with the green horns? looked everywhere i only get 113981, but that 1 has the looks of the normal /hc 1

----------


## subrand0m

Read the entire first post. You will see you can put a 3 after that id to get the mythic version......

.item 1 113981 3 <-- thats mythic without the 3 it uses normal i believe or w/e just read first post.

----------


## taurenguard

Thanks for keeping the app up to date!

----------


## tarreltje

Thank you very much!

----------


## razer86

Halloween Items
Exquisite Costume Set: "Deathwing" - 64926
Exquisite Costume Set: "The Lich King" - 22235

Bonus
Exquisite Costume Set: "Edwin VanCleef" - 2029

----------


## Allureana

> Is it possible to make an item disappear? Like, playing fury warrior, I just want one 2h weapon and not dual wield animations


If you search for "tmorph item slotid" you can find this wowwiki page:
InventorySlotId - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft and its universe - Wikia
that lists the slot id numbers you can use with tmorph.
From the list:
0 = ammo 
1 = head 
2 = neck 
3 = shoulder 
4 = shirt 
5 = chest 
6 = waist 
7 = legs 
8 = feet 
9 = wrist 
10 = hands 
11 = finger 1 
12 = finger 2 
13 = trinket 1 
14 = trinket 2 
15 = back 
16 = main hand 
17 = off hand 
18 = ranged 
19 = tabard 
20 = first bag (the rightmost one) 
21 = second bag 
22 = third bag 
23 = fourth bag (the leftmost one) 

... you can see that the "off hand" weapon slot is 17
To make that (or any other item) vanish, use tmorph (and the fixed wow-64.exe) and the command:
.item 17 0000

I use:
.item 19 0000 
to make the tabard vanish.

Sometimes I also use .item 3 0000 to make the shoulders vanish.

As there is no "item" with a DisplayID (or whatever they call it for items) that has "0000" this makes the item whose slot ID you entered - vanish!

I love that using 
.item 5 0000
.item 7 0000
makes my chest piece and leggings vanish the same as if I had 
Sandrene's Invisible Vest and Knitted Pants, but without actually downgrading armor to those items.
Also, not wearing those items helps keep people who "inspect" my toon from guessing that I'm running around nekkid.
All anyone else sees, is my normal armor with its normal appearance - even if they also are using the fixed wow-64.exe file and tmorph.
It only changes what YOU see. (unless you're streaming or posting videos of your morphed toon - duh!)

Of course, you have to be careful not to hit a macro full of tmorph commands while standing in a crowded area BEFORE you remember to 
run the tmorph injector once after logging in. Doh! dead giveaway seeing a stream of:
toon says ".item blah blah blah" a half dozen times.

Pray there's no GM standing next to you if that happens.

----------


## FluffyWalrus

> Halloween Items
> Exquisite Costume Set: "Deathwing" - 64926
> Exquisite Costume Set: "The Lich King" - 22235
> 
> Bonus
> Exquisite Costume Set: "Edwin VanCleef" - 2029


How would I put this in game? .item 5?

----------


## Allureana

> How would I put this in game? .item 5?


Those would be entered using the .morph command:
.morph 69926 
- would make you look like the deathwing costume set
.morph 22235 
- the Lich King costume set
.morph 2029 
- Edwin VanCleef costume set

Other morph codes can be found here (scroll down to the blue part of the list starting with "and here are some cool morphs. (best ones at bottom imo)"
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...spell-ids.html (Morph IDs and Leet Spell IDs)

If you wish to find morph codes for some specific NPC on your own, you can use World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor News, search for the NPC in question, then use CTRL-U to open the source code for that page, and then CTRL-F to search for DIsplayID and just after that should be a number that would be that NPC's morph code - usually.
Note: the NPC=xxxxx number is NOT the number to use with .morph - the DisplayID number is.
For example:
wowhead.com says Alexstrasza is NPC=33536 - using CTRL-U and CTRL-F to find DisplayID you find the number 28227 which will make you look like Alexstrasza (only on your own display) when you use the .morph 28227

.morph 28213 will make you look like Lady Sylvannas, the Banshee Queen.

and so on.
If you want to look like Exarch Yrel, including her horns, that will require Trumpdogs character mods from the forums at Darknest in the thread titled: 
"Draenie, Bloodelf, Human and Nightelf breast reshape" 
That's the ONLY place I have found any WoD 6.2.2 compatible (using new model) that show Yrel's awesome horns (which, using tmorph, you can put on your own draenei form by using .race 11 to make you draenei and .piercings 7 to get Yrel's horns)
My macro for shaping my toon like Yrel but showing my own armor set (minus the shoulders (.item 3) and tabard (.item 19)) is this:
I don't like my shoulders and don't want to see my tabard.  :Wink: 

Macro to look like Yrel, but with my own or changeable armor:

.morph 0000
.race 11
.gender 1
.skin 6
.face 6
.hair 6
.haircolor 3
.piercings 7
.item 3 0000
.item 19 0000
.scale 1.3

This macro also gives you some good examples of other things you can do with tmorph.
.scale resizes you, but be careful - too much may cause your character to 'explode' during some animations.
If that happens, just type in:
.reset
and start over.

If you want to use .morph to look just like the NPC Exarch Yrel, you will need Trumpdogs character mods new enough to include Yrel's horns, but maybe you don't want nipple rings, in which case use the set dated and labeled: "(OLD)Updated 8/26/2015" that includes Yrel's horns, but no nipple rings.
Then use the command:
.morph 52921
This will require both the fixed wow-64.exe for the current wow version.
Plus the tmorph program tinjector.exe for the current wow-64.exe version.
Plus trumpdogs "(OLD)Updated 8/26/2015" mods 
(filename: all in one.zip
File size: 44.67 MB
Uploaded: 2015-08-26 15:29:03
with Yrel's horns (or the newer one if you also want the nipple rings) 

There is no tmorph for the 32bit wow.exe, only the wow-64.exe
If you have children in the house, make them use the BattleNet login and adjust its settings to load the 32-bit wow.exe by default and do NOT put in the fixed wow.exe (32bit)
That way, they will only have the g-rated WoW experience.
You can launch the FIXED wow-64.exe and run tmorph's tinject.exe to get to your modded configuration.
Don't leave the tmorph macros on the action bars for the kids to find, because clicking it without tmorph active will spew those commands out into whatever chat is active.

Have fun!

p.s. - if you do a .morph and the code you used turns you into a blue and white checkered box, that just means that is not a valid morph code - there is no DisplayID for anything with that number. I have turned myself into some mighty strange objects with typos. One time, I became a sawhorse, which obviously had no animations and did strange things when I tried to move.

.morph 26330 is the code for Aimee the High Elf pastry vendor in Dalaran and Darkmoon Faire, but unless your character was born as human or something without glowy eyes like the draenei, you will see the glowy eye effect overlaid on the blue eyes. Try morphing a human toon into Aimee with .morph 26330 and it will work ok.

Trying to use .item changes on a .morph NPC will have no effect. Instead, ficgure out how to create that character from scratch, like I did with the Yrel macro example given earlier in this post. Playing around the Barbershop may help with that a little.

Now you, too, can look like either Hope Saldean (.morph 32959) or Vanessa VanCleef (.morph 32806)
However, if you had glowy (Draenei) eyes, so will she.

----------


## Inkyy

Is there any way to morph into a customizable High Elf character? Or change the Blood Elf's eyes to blue? Or even a DK blue glow atop a Blood Elf's eyes?

I've tried looking around and no hope,

Thanks for any help & thanks for tmorph, Journey!

----------


## Allureana

> Is there any way to morph into a customizable High Elf character? Or change the Blood Elf's eyes to blue? Or even a DK blue glow atop a Blood Elf's eyes?
> 
> I've tried looking around and no hope,
> 
> Thanks for any help & thanks for tmorph, Journey!



Hmm - I just morph into Aimee (26330), but she's not customizable. If one could do what you're asking, I'd like to figure out how to morph into Alexstrasza (28227) with her back/cape removed.

----------


## FluffyWalrus

> If that happens, just type in:
> .reset
> and start over.


Omg my character disappered once during progression and I was just ????? during the encounter. So hard to have placement of your character without having it there to see!
Thanks for the help too!

Also - any way to find enchants easier than going through all the .enchant 1 XXXXXX

----------


## Dr3amCoN

Hello everyone.
I would like to thank the OP for the amazing mod he created.

Unfortunately I am unable to use it, and believe me, replying to this post is my last chance to get it working since I looked everywhere else.
I am a Windows 10 user. (also ran it on win8 compatibility and win7)

I have followed the OP's install direction step by step, I have ran it as admin while having a x64 wow client open and I all I get when using morph
is me turning to a small blue-white cube.

Please if anyone has a solution, I would greatly appreciate it if he could share it with me.

----------


## subrand0m

If you are turning into a cube you are just typing the wrong codes in.....

If you are using .morph xxxxx you need to get correct codes or you turn into blue squares.

.race 1-24, .item 1-17 xxxxx x, etc all work fine.

----------


## subrand0m

> Omg my character disappered once during progression and I was just ????? during the encounter. So hard to have placement of your character without having it there to see!
> Thanks for the help too!
> 
> Also - any way to find enchants easier than going through all the .enchant 1 XXXXXX


http://www.wowmorph.com/enchants/

Also, http://tmorph.weebly.com/how-to.html if you can't figure out what the OP says... even though it literally says all this with less detail.

----------


## cokx

For anyone who needs a 32 bit Morpher we just released one here: https://botpipe.com/product/6c2be20b...a91b8/pvx-bot/

----------


## FluffyWalrus

Any way to get Avenging Wrath + the Glyph where it shows 4 to show all the time?

----------


## Declade

is there any way to put some shoes on trolls?
There was a mod some years ago. 
Sry if question was asked before.

Declade

----------


## kjarlot

So I'm trying to get Claws of Shirvallah morphed, but when I go to World of Warcraft: Addon Creator to create the addon, all I get is an empty folder. Please help ;<

----------


## Hyperbeist

How do I reset? .reset removes my xmog aswell. To my items. How do I reset back to my transmog?

----------


## 2xtwinker

How can I get Pepe to show?
Pepe - Spell - World of Warcraft

Nvm figured it out. Shadowform -> pepe
.spell 15473 181943

----------


## Sadmonk

Has anyone figured out how to change the animations for the monk yet? I would pay money to change them...

----------


## Disec

Patch 6.2.3 (20726) Just launched on NA realms

"Maintenance has completed & all games are live. Thank you for your patience, everyone. See you in game!"

----------


## lameaquino

Patch 6.2.3. just released today, when is tMorph going to be updated?

----------


## coldman

> Patch 6.2.3. just released today, when is tMorph going to be updated?


its ready when its ready, dont ask or pester the maker, be thankful they even made this and kept it updated so long

----------


## lameaquino

> its ready when its ready, dont ask or pester the maker, be thankful they even made this and kept it updated so long


technically, i asked a question.

----------


## coldman

> technically, i asked a question.


 technically, it's been answered already with every other single patch that came out and that same question was asked. usually its updated within the week of a patch. but theres obviously no definitely answer or time frame because this is a side project for them.

----------


## Allureana

One of my favorite things to do with tmorph: I like the way the female draenei runs inside the Lunarfall Excavation after having 5 of the Miner's Coffees. I can also do that outside the mines with the Draenic swiftness Potion... but only for 8 seconds. Or regular Swiftness Potion, but only 50% faster for 15 seconds. I wanted to KEEP running faster - while outside! Now I can.
I switch to my Obsidian Nightwing mount which turns ME into flying creature (although I can't fly quite yet in Draenor, I can run very fast now), then I use tmorph, and .reset change back to my regular form. There might have been a detail or two in that I missed, but while waiting for the update, I can't test what I did at the moment, but this is close.
I also found that while changed to Obsidian Nightwing, and .reset tmorphed back to my own form, if I'm at Stormwind or anyplace I can fly, my character goes through the air using the Swimming animation. Pretty cool.

----------


## alucard001

pls update

----------


## freaky88

> pls update


**** off do you people do this shit just to troll? My god

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Theres nothing wrong with posting to show interest, they could word it differently, for sure. 

+1 for interest, thanks for sharing this game changing tool OP

----------


## theodrim

Assuming there is already working sig remover ([Repost] SIG & MD5 Protection Remover) it won't be to long, as long as Journey have some free time and will  :Smile:

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.3.20726.

----------


## Trinigon

Hey Journey love your work and quick updates. This one seems to still say invalid version however. Not sure what went wrong.

----------


## Journey

> Hey Journey love your work and quick updates. This one seems to still say invalid version however. Not sure what went wrong.


Try downloading it again and let me know if it works.

----------


## budzy

Yeah I am getting the same thing. Invalid version after updating.

----------


## Leondreux

> Updated for 6.2.3.20726.


I'm unfortunately still getting an error that this is for an invalid version of World of Warcraft.

EDIT: Wow you people work quickly, haha. I made this account and had to activate it to make a post that said it wasn't working and in that time it had been fixed. It's all good now. Thank you!

----------


## budzy

Works now, thanks a lot. <3

----------


## hexiaa

Works just fine Leon  :Smile:  Maybe you opened an old version.

TY journey you are always the best

----------


## Trinigon

god among men journey <3

----------


## theodrim

Working just fine for me also, check your hashes, maybe you forget to replace/open old version.


```
4f18dc1aaf13a9d008b1dc89e5c43917 tmorph\tInject.exe
1e85812ccef766dead482721e29a3941 tmorph\tMorph.dll
```

----------


## coldman

thanks journey, love you for this as always <3

----------


## Synnahstyles

I've seen this asked a few pages and patches before. But when I tMorph my CoS into the old cat form. How do I get it to show when I activate Incarnation? Then for it to revert back to cat form after Incarnation ends? Hoping for quick reply! Thanks

----------


## Finnbogi

Can anyone help me morphing Archangel (priest spell) wings to the Xing-Ho, Breath of Yu'lon wings? Can't find the id for the wings of the cloak

----------


## fudodeug

Hi, 

Can anyone help me with the pvp enchant. I can't change my enchant with Illusion Glorius Tyranny Enchanter's Illusion - Glorious Tyranny - Item - World of Warcraft

Thank you.

----------


## Naraumo

Hi, does anyone know if I can change the appearance of Dragonwrath, Tarecgosa's Wrath, when I am using it as a flying mount? For example, changing into another dragon/sandstone drake/druid form?

----------


## Korrasami

Hello! 
Journey, thank you for your hard work!

So, I've seen this post:



> Is there any way to make a script addon to change the displayid of the shaman ghost wolf?


and it has no answer. I've got the same question. Is there a way to morph shaman form?

----------


## Naraumo

I may have an answer for you Korrasami. I haven't figured out how to change Tarecgosa's Visage into a different dragon/bird/beast etc... But i figured out how to do it with other mounts. So i currently use Awbee from UBRS when he is all grown up, I don't fly on him, I fly as him. Basically combined my char and my mount into a single flying mob

----------


## Korrasami

How to fly as mount I figured out too. 
But how to change ghost wolf shaman's form I haven't got a clue. It's something with spell/aura. So either I don't know the right IDs or it's more complicated.

----------


## Roccatex

Starship sign my mousepad

----------


## Korrasami

I'm noob in programming, but thinking it has something with GetShapeshiftFormID (or GetShapeshiftForm)
As for Ghost Wolf: http://wow.gamepedia.com/API_GetShapeshiftFormID - only has it. Why doesn't it work when I change 1 to 16 and UnitClass("player") == "Druid" to Shaman?
Any advice?

----------


## Derpagon

When I try to morph my worgen druid into any other race the Worgen skin gets re-applied after each shapeshift resulting in some pretty scary character models, does anyone have a fix for this?

----------


## cryptnic

Is the .spell command able to change the transformation from Fire Watcher's Oath? I tried switching the spell ID from the Oath to the NoggenFrogger buff, but the command doesn't work. 

Is it even possible to change this spell? I just don't want to be this model.

----------


## sandreid87

I just installed both WoW and Tmorph, and my game keeps crashing a few seconds after I press enter in the DOS-box. I can maybe type in a single command, and sometimes nothing, then the game freezes and crashes a few seconds later. I've tried to run it as adminstrator and give it all rights, as well as redownload it. Nothing works. 

Can anyone please help me? :confused:

----------


## Dunes

Haaaai

I downloaded tmorph and it says the injection is successful in the command prompt, yet none of the commands work in game and there's no 'injection successful' text in game.

Anyone might know what I'm doing wrong?

----------


## Dunes

> Haaaai
> 
> I downloaded tmorph and it says the injection is successful in the command prompt, yet none of the commands work in game and there's no 'injection successful' text in game.
> 
> Anyone might know what I'm doing wrong?


Figured it out myself!

I was using a patched wow.exe for other mods that I got from darknest. Simply downloaded the latest patched .exe made it work again

----------


## Takeki

does anyone have tmorph for 6.1.2? want to use it for a private server

----------


## fluffybear28

Did Tmorph go down today? I tried to get on wow and use it but I kept getting Tmorph is probably outdated and the game is invalid error. Do I need to wait for an update to be able to use it again?

----------


## TaySwiftFan

> Did Tmorph go down today? I tried to get on wow and use it but I kept getting Tmorph is probably outdated and the game is invalid error. Do I need to wait for an update to be able to use it again?


today's update and the current version of tmorph is outdated, it'll be fixed in due time.

----------


## fluffybear28

Alright thanks alot, thats what i thought

----------


## Tryhardingsloth

When is the addon usually updated after a new update on wow? :confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.3.20779.

----------


## MrLool

the download link isn't working..for me at least, it gives me a 404 page.Thanks for your awesome work btw and keep it up

----------


## WiNiFiX

Hi, any idea why the below wont work on my DK

.spell 47541 116858 - Replace Death Coil with Chaos Bolt
.spell 45462 107428 - Replace Plague Strike with Rising Sun Kick

----------


## Ket

> Updated for 6.2.3.20779.


Many thanks!

----------


## Tryhardingsloth

Thanks! works perfectly love u <3 :*

----------


## Disec

Journey is the lord and savior of all WoW players.

----------


## mackaans

Hi, i have some stupid fixation / idea that the more things i tmorph the higher the risk is for me to get banned :S but im just wondering if i tmorph my title does it increase the chance for me to get banned or is it w/e?

----------


## Gous4

hey im new and i want just say that i love your work what you do with this tmorph it is extremly awesome and im happy that you work on it still and date it up keep it up to date etc. its perfect  :Big Grin:  
one question do you have like the tmorph for 5.4.8? or are they just gone forever? i couldnt find any and the once i found didnt work ... (i know privat servers but it still should work on them most of them are the wrong version sadly or the download didnt work anymore...) and because you are the guy who postes it all the time i thought why not question ^^ when not its oky i can understand it ^^

----------


## brotalnia

> hey im new and i want just say that i love your work what you do with this tmorph it is extremly awesome and im happy that you work on it still and date it up keep it up to date etc. its perfect  
> one question do you have like the tmorph for 5.4.8? or are they just gone forever? i couldnt find any and the once i found didnt work ... (i know privat servers but it still should work on them most of them are the wrong version sadly or the download didnt work anymore...) and because you are the guy who postes it all the time i thought why not question ^^ when not its oky i can understand it ^^


For MoP try Just a Morpher.

If you can't compile it yourself, you can find a 5.4.8 version here.

----------


## Lathus

I read that this can in fact be used with wine on mac computers. Can anyone explain how though? When i try to open the exe file with wine nothing happens.

----------


## wetchbones

hi guys, anyone know how to take the weapon as a monk
eg inverted staff

and how get id forms and models for drood
sorry for bad english

----------


## Germs16

Can someone please tell my the morph that turns me into an Ashtongue model as it the item "Mark of the Ashtongue" was permanent? I want to see my current gear on the model just like the toy does.

----------


## Qewee

To morph yourself into a troll pirate:


```
.morph 25041
```

To morph into another race (Pandaren, in this case):


```
.race 24
```

Friend .. If there is any way the tMorph have an option to re size characters?

Thanks and Best Regards

----------


## Avendesora

Is there any way to transform your Claws of Shirvallah form into the regular cat form? That poor excuse of a druid form really hurts my pride in being a feral druid, would really appreciate a way around this now that the talent is more or less crucial for PvP.

----------


## phoov

I did everything it needed and i ran 64 bit wow but everytime i try to morph it just morphs me into a checkered box any help?

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Is there any way to transform your Claws of Shirvallah form into the regular cat form? That poor excuse of a druid form really hurts my pride in being a feral druid, would really appreciate a way around this now that the talent is more or less crucial for PvP.

----------


## wowmacro

.spell 51505 153561

I want to make my lava looks like firemage‘s meteor. but not work

any help ?

----------


## briiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis

I was trying to automate the race change with an addon, but fail to get this to register the .morph, any suggestions on how to get this to work?

local freimi = CreateFrame("Frame")
freimi:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_LOGIN")
freimi:SetScript("OnEvent",
function(self, event, ...)
SendAddonMessage('.race 11')
end)

----------


## Avendesora

Thank you for the reply, not quite sure what "creating a small WoW add-on" means though, since I assume it's not making a simple macro if all that stuff is supposed to be in there. *Feels technically retarded* Hope you can forgive my lack of knowledge with these things!

@Jaladhjin, 3 posts up!

----------


## cryptnic

> Is the .spell command able to change the transformation from Fire Watcher's Oath? I tried switching the spell ID from the Oath to the NoggenFrogger buff, but the command doesn't work. 
> 
> Is it even possible to change this spell? I just don't want to be this model.


I've tried .Spell and .morph, but even after an hour of testing I just can't override this model. Can anyone help me?

----------


## Endlol

Does any1 have a Mount script, like the feral form just for mounts?  :Smile:

----------


## pattes

thanks a lot

----------


## nik385

Is there a way to use tmorph on ptr? :confused:

----------


## kickinkids

Anyone know what spell id this is? Twitch starts at 46s please help!  :Big Grin:

----------


## srolling

The struggle when u discovered tMorph yesterday, and WOW gets updated today. Login, tMorph outdated, log out. Thanks for all the work man, its really awesome!!!

----------


## Mubbyz

so when is the next tmorph update?

----------


## Mubbyz

so whens the next update?

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.3.20886.

----------


## Zoxk

Berserking enchant ID? Please

----------


## vagabund132

Has anyone ever gotten banned for using this modification?

----------


## fanzerg123

> Updated for 6.2.3.20886.


I`m not DK.
Can i moprph blue haircolor from blood elf death knight ?

----------


## Thomaz400

Does any1 have the Mount lua script, that we can make into an addon? like the druid script lua shapeshift?

----------


## Jamzhorn

> Has anyone ever gotten banned for using this modification?


There has been no confirmed report of anyone ever getting banned for using tMorph, it's extremely safe, even if you accidentally post the IDs in chat, even to a GM (I know someone who did this, nothing happened lol)

Most of the top players even stream with it on Twitch, nothing happens to them (and if they do get banned, it's always because of something else, like boosting, account sharing, etc)

----------


## evizbot

The weapon enchant codes aren't behaving properly. While a two-handed weapon is equipped, morphing into two one-handed weapons will retain the enchant on the two-handed weapon for the main-hand slot of the weapon, or *.item 16*. If you're currently dual-wielding and you morph your weapons without modifying them with the *.enchant* command, the weapon's original enchants will remain on the morphed weapons. If an attempt is made to further modify the weapon by adding an enchant ID through the *.enchant* codes, the original weapon enchant graphics are completely removed.

----------


## Sadmonk

I'm also having issues with enchanting like the previous post, but I was wondering if anyone knew why I can't seem to change the animation for Death Coil? As always still hoping someone knows how to change monk animation.

----------


## evizbot

> I'm also having issues with enchanting like the previous post, but I was wondering if anyone knew why I can't seem to change the animation for Death Coil? As always still hoping someone knows how to change monk animation.


At one point, I tried to turn my windwalker monk into a rogue. It has everything to do with how the animations work for a monk, as they're completely unique and don't share similar weapon swings as, say, a warrior would with a rogue.

For example, you can modify Bloodthirst to Sinister Strike and it will do the exact animation of Sinister Strike, and even play the same sound. You can even modify Raging Blow to Eviscerate and it plays the exact animation as Eviscerate, even going as far as animating Eviscerate on other targets when you're affected by Meat Cleaver using Raging Blow in a group of enemies.

----------


## Sadmonk

> At one point, I tried to turn my windwalker monk into a rogue. It has everything to do with how the animations work for a monk, as they're completely unique and don't share similar weapon swings as, say, a warrior would with a rogue.
> 
> For example, you can modify Bloodthirst to Sinister Strike and it will do the exact animation of Sinister Strike, and even play the same sound. You can even modify Raging Blow to Eviscerate and it plays the exact animation as Eviscerate, even going as far as animating Eviscerate on other targets when you're affected by Meat Cleaver using Raging Blow in a group of enemies.


Alright but this seems to just be a similar experience. I already knew this, thanks anyway. I can only assume that you failed to change your monk. Doesn't seem to include any actual answer to the question, perhaps I should have worded it differently but I wanted to be brief. (My apologies if that came off rude) As well the death coil question is still open and a answer or attempt is appreciated.

----------


## evizbot

> Alright but this seems to just be a similar experience. I already knew this, thanks anyway. I can only assume that you failed to change your monk. Doesn't seem to include any actual answer to the question, perhaps I should have worded it differently but I wanted to be brief. (My apologies if that came off rude) As well the death coil question is still open and a answer or attempt is appreciated.



I decided to try it myself, and it seems like Death Coil simply doesn't change at all. Attempting to hit ENTER following *.spell 47541 12294* (Death Coil to Mortal Strike as a quick example), doesn't work. It simply won't input. Doing *.spell 47541* and hitting ENTER works but anything following the spell ID for Death Coil prevents it from working for whatever reason. Not sure if that's what you're talking about (albeit obviously a problem).

Your post was in two parts, so I answered the part I was familiar with. In your reply, you said you already knew about all that, so why you bothered asking about monk animations again is beyond me. I had no way of knowing if you experimented with it since the first time you asked five pages ago, or if you were lurking around waiting for someone to figure it out for you.

Hope that helps.

----------


## Sadmonk

> I decided to try it myself, and it seems like Death Coil simply doesn't change at all. Attempting to hit ENTER following *.spell 47541 12294* (Death Coil to Mortal Strike as a quick example), doesn't work. It simply won't input. Doing *.spell 47541* and hitting ENTER works but anything following the spell ID for Death Coil prevents it from working for whatever reason. Not sure if that's what you're talking about (albeit obviously a problem).
> 
> Your post was in two parts, so I answered the part I was familiar with. In your reply, you said you already knew about all that, so why you bothered asking about monk animations again is beyond me. I had no way of knowing if you experimented with it since the first time you asked five pages ago, or if you were lurking around waiting for someone to figure it out for you.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for having a look at it anyway and confirmation. Yeah I've tried all these things myself and searched through the thread, but I wanted to be sure that these limitations weren't just me. I am not good with mods and such so if there is a problem I assume I am stupid and ask. I didn't mean to come off rude I only wanted to clarify. I assume these problems will not be resolved in WoD. In legion Death Coil will no longer be an issue unless you are Unholy and want to change it, but since it is exclusive and no longer affected by stance then it may yet resolve itself. And example of what I don't think will ever be resolved is Death and Decay: in which you can change the spell effect animation but it would seem you cannot change the effect that it puts on the ground at least not with this mod atm. I can't find any spell effect for the persisting ground effect. My goal was to change the spell to Howling blast and then have the Remorseless Winter affect persist on the ground. This didn't work needless to say.

Anyway I'm assuming that there is no way to change these things using this mod and I guess confirmation that you can't is better than nothing. I was just thinking someone out there must have tried this before me and know.

----------


## evizbot

> Thanks for having a look at it anyway and confirmation. Yeah I've tried all these things myself and searched through the thread, but I wanted to be sure that these limitations weren't just me. I am not good with mods and such so if there is a problem I assume I am stupid and ask. I didn't mean to come off rude I only wanted to clarify. I assume these problems will not be resolved in WoD. In legion Death Coil will no longer be an issue unless you are Unholy and want to change it, but since it is exclusive and no longer affected by stance then it may yet resolve itself. And example of what I don't think will ever be resolved is Death and Decay: in which you can change the spell effect animation but it would seem you cannot change the effect that it puts on the ground at least not with this mod atm. I can't find any spell effect for the persisting ground effect. My goal was to change the spell to Howling blast and then have the Remorseless Winter affect persist on the ground. This didn't work needless to say.
> 
> Anyway I'm assuming that there is no way to change these things using this mod and I guess confirmation that you can't is better than nothing. I was just thinking someone out there must have tried this before me and know.


I've found it to be an inevitable truth that there are some spells that simply can't be modified because of their effects or the way they behave with respect to what you're trying to change them to. In your case, particle ground effects are a gray area. While you can likely change the initial animation, finding something to replace the resulting ground animation simply is, or is very close to impossible.

Just now I tried to change Death & Decay to Consecration to see what kind of affect it would have and it just changes the initial cast animation, like you said. My thoughts are that, because Death & Decay can be placed at a target location, it has another hurdle to jump before the spell is successfully cast. Consecration's spell doesn't behave like that under normal circumstances. If Death & Decay fell under the Death Knight similar to how Consecration falls under the Paladin, I don't think there'd be too much of a problem there since it behaves more in favor of the spell you're modifying to.

----------


## CD-ROM

How can I morph my model to be the elemental ascendance model?

----------


## evizbot

> How can I morph my model to be the elemental ascendance model?


Elemental: *.morph 42853*
Enhancement: *.morph 42851*
Restoration: *.morph 42854*

----------


## Allureana

> How do I reset? .reset removes my xmog aswell. To my items. How do I reset back to my transmog?


I had the same thing happen. After .reset , all my armor showed, but without xmogs. Changing to a different armor set and then back, will cause the armor to reshow the xmogs.
Note: make sure you swap the mogged armor pieces _off_ your toon, then back _on_. I guess they need to "reload" to make the xmog reappear.

Be careful, too. If you swap from high level plate armor, to a pretty Azure Silk Vest and Black Mageweave Leggings, then back to your mogged plate gear, it may take you a while to recover the "health" you lost switching to the pretty, but far lower. gear.

----------


## alan soares

não vai sair mesmo o x86? '-'

----------


## Sadmonk

I really like to .morph into Mylune on my druid, but her nor any of the other dryads/nymphs can hold weapons even though they are modeled to do so. Is there no way to see any weapon using one of these models?

----------


## evizbot

> I really like to .morph into Mylune on my druid, but her nor any of the other dryads/nymphs can hold weapons even though they are modeled to do so. Is there no way to see any weapon using one of these models?


Tried it out on my Monk and the only animation where the weapon is visible, is Jab. This is most likely because Jab is the only ability on a Monk that actually uses any sort of weapon swing. Everything else is either with fists or a kick animation. Decided to try it on my Death Knight and had much more luck, since their weapon is used for a large variety of attacks with the exception of things like Howling Blast.

No spec of Druid visually utilizes a weapon, so that's probably why no weapon is visible when you're running around as Mylune or any other variation of that model. Even with a weapon visible, the animations are very straightforward. She really only has a single swing animation, so it's the same thing over and over regardless of ability. The spell cast animations seem to work, so I guess if you're Balance it's alright.

There doesn't seem to be a way around it.

----------


## Nekuraj

Does anyone know how to tmorph the legendary cloak animation? :s
I tried it with .spell 21562 148956 but it dont works!  :Frown:

----------


## flatman

Hello !
First of all: THANKS for maintaining the program !
Now to my problem... Ican't find out, what I have to do to change my flight form. I'm using the addon, and my cat form did change, I'm just struggling to get my flight form working. 

Any help would be appreciated !  :Smile:

----------


## Allureana

> Hello !
> First of all: THANKS for maintaining the program !
> Now to my problem... I can't find out, what I have to do to change my flight form. I'm using the addon, and my cat form did change, I'm just struggling to get my flight form working. 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated !


I enjoy using tmorph, then changing into my Obsidian Nightwing (and I think it would work with your druid's flight form), then using various morph commands to change into whatever you want. Of course, if you land and go indoors, the flight usually dismounts. Somewhere in my 60+ alts I have a druid with flight form, but can't remember who it is at the moment, so I haven't tested this. When I use tmorph to change back to my normal character, it shows that race's shape moving at whatever speed it would be.

Cool trick: change to your flight form (assuming you can fly) or Obsidian Nightwing or some other flight thing that is NOT a "mount" your character would ride upon, then (with tmorph injector loaded) use .reset, then jump or run. If you set your race ( .race 11 will make you draenei) when flying, you will use the swimming animation. When running, your draenei will be running in that very fast mode like when you've had 5 miner's coffees while inside the garrison mines. Only now, you can run in that very fast, gracefully speedy run on the ground, outside, as long as you want. Have fun!

update: tested with my own over 60 flying druid, this does work.

----------


## Allureana

> não vai sair mesmo o x86? '-'


What? "You will not even leave the x86 ? '-'" < Not sure Google's translate says what you meant.
Please post only in English.

----------


## evizbot

> What? "You will not even leave the x86 ? '-'" < Not sure Google's translate says what you meant.
> Please post only in English.


Most likely referring to an x86 version of the program.




> Please note that this _only_ supports the 64-bit version of WoW. I don't have any plans to support x86 in the near future. Download at the bottom.

----------


## flatman

> I enjoy using tmorph, then changing into my Obsidian Nightwing (and I think it would work with your druid's flight form), then using various morph commands to change into whatever you want. Of course, if you land and go indoors, the flight usually dismounts. Somewhere in my 60+ alts I have a druid with flight form, but can't remember who it is at the moment, so I haven't tested this. When I use tmorph to change back to my normal character, it shows that race's shape moving at whatever speed it would be.
> 
> Cool trick: change to your flight form (assuming you can fly) or Obsidian Nightwing or some other flight thing that is NOT a "mount" your character would ride upon, then (with tmorph injector loaded) use .reset, then jump or run. If you set your race ( .race 11 will make you draenei) when flying, you will use the swimming animation. When running, your draenei will be running in that very fast mode like when you've had 5 miner's coffees while inside the garrison mines. Only now, you can run in that very fast, gracefully speedy run on the ground, outside, as long as you want. Have fun!
> 
> update: tested with my own over 60 flying druid, this does work.


Thanks for you input, but I'm afraid you didn't understand what I'm trying to do  :Big Grin:  Maybe I could've explained it better.. I want to change my normal troll flight form to the one of the night elf. The addon I mentioned is the one that you need to have to make "shapeshift-morphs" persistent (from the front page)

----------


## Donkylover

Hallo and thanks for this Awesome mod!  :Smile:  

i have been using T morph for a long time, but i just rebootet my Pc and restartet it with 64 Bit system, only becuse of this Mod  :Embarrassment: , but i have this problem now, when trying to change race, i can transmog items just fine, but if i as human try to .gender 4 or somthing i just get a blue Square, insteed of my head o.O, any tips that will fix it ?

----------


## evizbot

> Hallo and thanks for this Awesome mod!  
> 
> i have been using T morph for a long time, but i just rebootet my Pc and restartet it with 64 Bit system, only becuse of this Mod , but i have this problem now, when trying to change race, i can transmog items just fine, but if i as human try to .gender 4 or somthing i just get a blue Square, insteed of my head o.O, any tips that will fix it ?


The *.gender* command doesn't have any following numbers. It's just *.gender*. Type it each time you want to swap between male and female.

----------


## Anonimas93s

Any clue as to why the command to change my skin to the new fel orc females does not work? I type in ".skin 30", but my skin turns into generic orc skin. It shows fel orc skin in the dressing room though.

----------


## flatman

> The *.gender* command doesn't have any following numbers. It's just *.gender*. Type it each time you want to swap between male and female.


In fact it does. *.gender 0* morphs you into a male, *.gender 1* morphs you into a female.

----------


## lopare

Is there a morph to get shadowform?

----------


## Daniel240533

Please make a version for mac! :gusta:

----------


## Daniel240533

Please make a mac version! :gusts: . .

----------


## bl4kh4t

Any word that if the newest Blizzard warden update will crack down on tmorph users seeing as how now it scans any and all background functions that are open. Just curious, i've seen the more popular streamers who've been using it stop. So i just want to make sure that its still safe to use.

----------


## Allureana

> The *.gender* command doesn't have any following numbers. It's just *.gender*. Type it each time you want to swap between male and female.


Actually, according to this site:
How To - *For all of your tMorph needs
these are the inputs for .gender
.gender 0 Resets gender
.gender 1 Female
.gender 2 Male
.gender Opposite gender

----------


## Flareshock

Pardon me, lovelies, the .enchant function seems broken, I can't make my weapons glow with anything. Only enchantless.

----------


## Jonathan Brulin

Hey, Im looking for the T2.5 Shaman codes. Someone have it please ?  :Smile:

----------


## Lazaros Kio

Hello! I have a question about morphing from Worgen to basically any other race in game. You see whenever I morph into let's say goblin and then I teleport somewhere in the world or hearthstone or use a toy this happens https://i.imgur.com/2T89gkK.jpg / https://i.imgur.com/oD0JYOR.jpg This wasn't a problem during MoP but it's been happening since the launch of WoD. Is there a way of fixing this or ?

----------


## Nezzeb

Is there perhaps any way to use the .race command to morph to a _male_ naga, and not just the female? So that the armour you're wearing shows up? Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## mauriciojosue

Hello guys, I hope you can help me out with this problem... I play in a private server of WoW, it is firestorm WOD 6.2.3 (20779) and I really hate that claws of shirvallah form. When I try to run the inject it says that tmorph isnt the same version as the game, since it is updated for 6.2.3. (20886) and like I said, I play in a 6.2.3 (20779).. I hope you guys know a solution to fix that or how to get the 20779 version. Thanks!!!

----------


## Sadmonk

> Hello! I have a question about morphing from Worgen to basically any other race in game. You see whenever I morph into let's say goblin and then I teleport somewhere in the world or hearthstone or use a toy this happens https://i.imgur.com/2T89gkK.jpg / https://i.imgur.com/oD0JYOR.jpg This wasn't a problem during MoP but it's been happening since the launch of WoD. Is there a way of fixing this or ?


I can't be sure I'm a novice but I'm fairly certain you cannot choose the armor a Naga wears when morphing into one and only some morphs will even have weapons. I know this because I tried to morph into a dryad and can't get them to hold a weapon. (You may have seen the conversation in this thread) To my knowledge you can only morph into a specific Naga NPC using their code. There are many naga male and female in The Burning Crusade who are wearing chest and shoulder armor, though most of them look pretty bad... There is hope for some new awesome looking Naga in Legion though.

----------


## Devilofdead12

My Tmorph says that if im sure that wow is running and it doesnt want to recognise my wow what shall i do?

----------


## Sadmonk

I've become obsessed with trying to morph into the incarnation: tree of life forms and I'm unable to figure out the ID. I have actually lost sleep and wasted a ton of time on this please help me end this madness of mine lol.

----------


## Awsm

Is there a way to morph soothing mist which is channeled from the monk's statue? I've changed monks soothing mist to Drain life, tried several ids for the statue but i cant get it work. My guess is .spell works only on the player and not on pets/statues etc. @Journey

----------


## Anonimas93s

Any way to morph my target? I wanna run around with a humanoid pet on my hunter  :Smile:

----------


## Masbozz

Hi, does anyone know which ID I have to use to morph into the "Rime of the time-lost Mariner"? Rime of the Time-Lost Mariner - Items - WowDB

----------


## wowmacro

got 1 day banned with this in CN server

----------


## Jaladhjin

what would the code be for the pirate costume via savory deviate delight ?

----------


## Christhammer

Is there any way i can make a macro for every race? I've tried race 1, race 2, race 3 etc but its not working. Same with castsequence.
Any ideas? Would be a nice and fast way to switch race.

----------


## Disec

Patch 6.2.4 (21336) Just went live on NA servers. Tmorph is out-of-date in case others are wondering.

----------


## evizbot

> what would the code be for the pirate costume via savory deviate delight ?


I found these. The program is currently out of date at the moment so I couldn't try these out when I found them. I posted them here in the off chance that I may forget later. Hopefully they work.



```
ninja female: 4618
pirate female: 4619
ninja male: 4617
pirate male: 4620
```

----------


## tbgrondin

Does anybody know if it is possible to use the Eye Beam used by Demon Hunters yet/at all? It'd be dope to use that as an animation spell swap.

----------


## intenkk

Hey Journey, new patch came out today. Waiting patiently for an update as always. Many thanks!

----------


## [LT]

Man didn't know how addicted I was to tmorph until I couldn't use it. Hope for an update soon.

----------


## ot4ku1992

> Man didn't know how addicted I was to tmorph until I couldn't use it. Hope for an update soon.


Haha yeah, same here.

----------


## wtfimabd

hey guys the update of tmorph 6.2.4 she will be made when?

----------


## Jannich1904

Could you please update the tmorph?

----------


## NeverLan

> Could you please update the tmorph?


He is always slow with the updates, will take some days or a week or two.

----------


## wtfimabd

two week for update Tmorph ? rip

----------


## NeverLan

> two week for update Tmorph ? rip


Depends on patch i believe, im not a script kiddie.

----------


## wtfimabd

xD but two weeks tmorph update? lol ^^
already its been 2 days that we wait for an update

----------


## Monqan

He will update it soon, pretty sure he doesnt even play the game anymore and he's doing this for free so be chill...
And no he doesnt take weeks to update it, this Neverlan guy is just being a rude douche..

----------


## wtfimabd

okay sure bro

----------


## evizbot

> okay sure bro


This shit happens every single time the program goes a few days without being updated. We get whiny brats on here, like yourself, under freshly-made accounts demanding to know when the program that their life seems to depend on will be updated. The author of this program does not play the game that this program is intended for. You'll have to excuse him if he's a bit late updating it, seeing as how it's been nearly THREE MONTHS since the game has gone through any sort of update that rendered tMorph out of date. 

Show a little respect and have some patience.

----------


## wtfimabd

Okay im sorry sir

----------


## AntichkaNesky

Во имя всего святого обновите его. 

Я не могу играть за дворфов. Дворфов баб, понимаете?! У меня начинается творческий кризис. Я смотрю на её маленькие пышные сисечки и у меня сразу падает. А её анимация каста...

Умоляю, пока я ещё натурал, играя за неё.

----------


## egg1337lol

Ill donate to get this done immediately

----------


## Journey

Sorry, been kinda busy lately. I'll try to have it updated today.

----------


## wtfimabd

Thanks really very much

----------


## rodner

Thank you <3 you're the best

----------


## Sonicz

I didnt even feel like logging in without t morph  :Frown:

----------


## egg1337lol

I cant play without it, hopefully it comes up asap. Where can i donate money to support this

----------


## evizbot

> I cant play without it, hopefully it comes up asap. Where can i donate money to support this


At the bottom of the original post, there's a donate button.




Edit: Scratch that. There _used_ to be one there.

----------


## flatman

> At the bottom of the original post, there's a donate button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Scratch that. There _used_ to be one there.


When you click the download button, a new tab opens with the options to donate or download.

----------


## Gous4

hello im not sure if i posted a comment or not i think yes but i cant say how much im thankfull that you make this programm i mean without you who else would make it right? 
im happy keep your awesome work up man we all love you !  :Smile:

----------


## wtfimabd

Hey guys 
Personally I donated and I board not received update from tmorph

----------


## remerr

he is working on it

----------


## Ginchy

omg the world is ending tmorph is down. lets all harass the developer!

----------


## egg1337lol

I subbed to your twitch to give you some support!

Realized that I cant play without tmorph, even if you quit wow etc always come back to update this please. =D Its such a good program and legit, cant play without it.

----------


## Iczy

Love the program Journey. Take all the time you need to update it!  :Smile:

----------


## Klay

> Love the program Journey. Take all the time you need to update it!


I'm honestly so glad he still even updates it when he doesn't play as well, I second this!

----------


## insane2079

feels so weird playing without it haha. any clue to when it'll be updated? Great work as always!

----------


## Asper12

Minpojke is panicking haha, he cant use tMorph in GCD  :Big Grin: 

I love the program btw, take ur time to update <3

----------


## egg1337lol

Hurry up! Dont listen to the others, dont take time! People are losing lives over not having this amg

----------


## FunClaw

6.2.4? wehn update?

----------


## wtfimabd

No 
have waits the update of tmorph

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.4.23155. Might still be issues with Worgens.

----------


## sleytor

> Updated for 6.2.4.23155. Might still be issues with Worgens.


thank you Journey, you are the best!

----------


## Niclas Vang

I love you <3

#MaybeHomo?

----------


## Danteslol

I've been running tmorph forever now and love it beyond words, but as for the update today It's giving me a message saying "Invalid game version. tMorph is probably outdated!" I've only been running it on 64-bit like I'm supposed to. Not sure what the problem is if anyone can help.

----------


## Wells

cheers for update

----------


## Myg

> I've been running tmorph forever now and love it beyond words, but as for the update today It's giving me a message saying "Invalid game version. tMorph is probably outdated!" I've only been running it on 64-bit like I'm supposed to. Not sure what the problem is if anyone can help.


I have the same exact issue.

----------


## flatman

> I have the same exact issue.


No problems here. Make sure you extract it in the right folder.

----------


## Myg

> No problems here. Make sure you extract it in the right folder.


I extract it into my wow folder. I've never had problems with tmorph before. Any advice?

----------


## kingpug

> I extract it into my wow folder. I've never had problems with tmorph before. Any advice?


Wow folder? I extract it to a folder on my desktop then load it when wow is loaded and works perfectly fine as of right now.

----------


## flatman

> I extract it into my wow folder. I've never had problems with tmorph before. Any advice?


It doesn't matter where you extract it to. The only thing that matters is that the updated tmorph.dll is in the same folder as the tInject.exe. Atleast that's my guess  :Smile: 
Just download again and extract the files onto your desktop and start that .exe

----------


## Myg

> Wow folder? I extract it to a folder on my desktop then load it when wow is loaded and works perfectly fine as of right now.


Just tried it. Still doesnt work, just says "Invalid game version. tMorph is probably outdated!".

----------


## kingpug

Delete everything tmorph you already have and download it again, seems like you didn't copy it over properly.

----------


## Welley1891

Go to the battlenet app and update world of warcraft and it will work.

----------


## Myg

> Go to the battlenet app and update world of warcraft and it will work.


This worked. Ty so much  :Smile:

----------


## Waves1644

enter ghost wolf and then exiting bugs the morph

----------


## Journey

> enter ghost wolf and then exiting bugs the morph


Try downloading it again, there was a gender related bug.

----------


## PureMajikk

I love the program, so happy you updated it. Just posting that when you shift forms on a druid, it messes up the morph. Puts you in an altered form of your real race.

----------


## rodner

Thank you Journey <3 we appreciate it a lot.

----------


## Whysoserious20

Is there any version for Mac??

----------


## Danteslol

> Go to the battlenet app and update world of warcraft and it will work.


Thank you so much for this  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Waves1644

> Try downloading it again, there was a gender related bug.


Thanks buddy

----------


## emmy

Hey, Journey. Thanks a lot for yet another update.

I have a rather silly question for you; do you happen to know why certain transmog gear codes stop working after a few reloads?

It's only for certain items. An example is the yellow version of Paladin's MOP Challenge mode gear. 

.item 3 80858 - it works the when you initially type it in, and the gear changes to the correct model.. However, after a few zone changes or additional items added/swapped, the shoulders completely disappear and I have to completely exit the game to be able to morph it again, not just a normal relog.

----------


## intenkk

Thank you Journey for another update!

----------


## ra1jen

injection failed with code 5 , i dont even know what problem is, i have 6.2.4 release, cant even try this cool pragram, mb enyone knows

----------


## ra1jen

so...i'm dead

----------


## kingpug

> I love the program, so happy you updated it. Just posting that when you shift forms on a druid, it messes up the morph. Puts you in an altered form of your real race.


Started getting this with the latest version but never had it before, very annoying to say the least guess it just means you can't morph when you play NE  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Scrap that, I downloaded it again and it seems to work fine now for ne's so give it a try mate.

On another note, anyone else get helm problems on most races? the morph is perfect for a while then the helm is out of position so you need to hit the macro again.

----------


## Tihoyaszadi

Any1 could help me understand how to make it morph enchants? Seems like i can't crack something or... ? Everything else seems to work for me, except for mounts...

----------


## [LT]

If you are in astral form and queue as a healer to bgs you will still be in astral form, lasts until you die

https://www.anony.ws/image/JEsy

EDIT: Does not seem to be a tmorph bug.

----------


## ra1jen

injection failed with code 5? so no one had this problem before...

----------


## yeye454

need tmorph 6.2.3 20779 any chance to get it?

----------


## Iblameyou

This is the best program ive ever used for wow, works like a charm on every update! Thank you so much for this journey! <3

Also, does someone know the morph id for Ironbeard's Hat - Spell - World of Warcraft and Iron Buccaneer's Hat - Item - World of Warcraft 

Would be awesome to look like one of theese all the time, thanks in advance!

----------


## Lonedrood

Hello Derpagon, Please delete your current Tmorph files and redownload them  :Smile:  this will fix the issue you're having.

----------


## Terrassen

I have a history of having my old vanilla account banned for using third party programs on the same Battle.net account which I have now a new account. Have anyone been in a similar situation and used this program without being banned?

----------


## zoes

> I have a history of having my old vanilla account banned for using third party programs on the same Battle.net account which I have now a new account. Have anyone been in a similar situation and used this program without being banned?


Had one account perma banned on the same Battle.net, been using tMorph for yaers with no problems, and even used the one that came before tMorph for awhile too, along with model editing in prety much every expansion.

----------


## tom9375

Hello, i try to launch Tmorph (For World of Warcraft 6.2.4.21355), but i can't, i have a message "Invalid game version. tMorph is probably outdated !". (i have x64 bit wow). But i know tMorph is not outdated because my friends still have tmorph / i can see tMorph on streams. 

I delete all my old tMorphs & re-dl / installe tMorph, but it didn't work. 

idk what to do. please Help me D:

(sorry for my bad english :S)

----------


## momondoodk

> Hello, i try to launch Tmorph (For World of Warcraft 6.2.4.21355), but i can't, i have a message "Invalid game version. tMorph is probably outdated !". (i have x64 bit wow). But i know tMorph is not outdated because my friends still have tmorph / i can see tMorph on streams. 
> 
> I delete all my old tMorphs & re-dl / installe tMorph, but it didn't work. 
> 
> idk what to do. please Help me D:
> 
> (sorry for my bad english :S)


Im having the same issue.
it worked fine an hour ago, then my game crashed and this started happending.
Tried re-dl tmorph, restart pc, reinstall visual c+
im running 64 bit, and as administrator

----------


## jh16

Give Journey time to update it to the newest version of WoW.
Newest version is 6.2.4.21463, thus it won't work.

----------


## Niska00

An small update came yesterday evening so its out of date, Give few days and we will get and update ))

----------


## xVersaceee

> This is the best program ive ever used for wow, works like a charm on every update! Thank you so much for this journey! <3
> 
> Also, does someone know the morph id for Ironbeard's Hat - Spell - World of Warcraft and Iron Buccaneer's Hat - Item - World of Warcraft 
> 
> Would be awesome to look like one of theese all the time, thanks in advance!


Does anyone know the tmorph code for Spectral Grog? (Its a spectral Pirate. 
Ive tried the item number, ive tried multiple codes that i found from wowhead..... Can't find any legit ones that actually work.

----------


## Lonedrood

man the feels when you find out tmorph is out of date.......litterally willing to trade my own son for a fast update.

----------


## Fabulosity

> Does anyone know the tmorph code for Spectral Grog? (Its a spectral Pirate. 
> Ive tried the item number, ive tried multiple codes that i found from wowhead..... Can't find any legit ones that actually work.


As a pirate enthusiast, I can help you out here :-D

I don't know if it's possible to get the white spectral part, but the model is 25048, if you're talking about the female one.

If you're interested in the ones from the halloween pirate wands (I actually like these better) they're 6945-6948.

----------


## Iblameyou

That explains it. I was about going nuts, got 5 tmorph rar files now :P

----------


## GrizzlyTrain

.morph 25037 (Male pirate)
.spell 48266 116260 (makes my Death Knights Frost presence turn into the Crossed Over spell effect)
The result will be a little different color from the Spectral Grog's Aura but it will do the same and effect mounts and taxis.

----------


## x-N-e-C-r-O->

you should make a desktop application for tmorph that way when there is a update for wow we can just update through that instead of having to go to the website multiple times a day hoping for a tmorph update.

----------


## Lonedrood

> you should make a desktop application for tmorph that way when there is a update for wow we can just update through that instead of having to go to the website multiple times a day hoping for a tmorph update.


Care to explain how?

----------


## Kinkytoe

> you should make a desktop application for tmorph that way when there is a update for wow we can just update through that instead of having to go to the website multiple times a day hoping for a tmorph update.


The program is already an application capable of updating itself in background, there is no need for an UI. Yet it is a very good suggestion and I hope that he will look into it.

I guess it's only a build number we need to update for the program to work, so why not getting it from a http endpoint on launch ? Or if you don't own a server, let's load it from a local file so we users can update it ourselves and you don't have to recompile / reupload everytime.

----------


## Lonedrood

> The program is already an application capable of updating itself in background, there is no need for an UI. Yet it is a very good suggestion and I hope that he will look into it.
> 
> I guess it's only a build number we need to update for the program to work, so why not getting it from a http endpoint on launch ? Or if you don't own a server, let's load it from a local file so we users can update it ourselves and you don't have to recompile / reupload everytime.


What he said.

----------


## jh16

Or better yet just leave it the way it is. That way the site never becomes obsolete due to the lack of visitors.
Plus if ever someone wanted to run it on an older version it wouldn't constantly try and update itself.

----------


## Kinkytoe

> Or better yet just leave it the way it is. That way the site never becomes obsolete due to the lack of visitors.
> Plus if ever someone wanted to run it on an older version it wouldn't constantly try and update itself.


There are no trace of older versions so it doesn't make sense. And about your first argument: lol.

----------


## freaky88

> Or better yet just leave it the way it is. That way the site never becomes obsolete due to the lack of visitors.
> Plus if ever someone wanted to run it on an older version it wouldn't constantly try and update itself.



this site isnt just for tmorph if thats what you were implying lol

----------


## Asper12

> this site isnt just for tmorph if thats what you were implying lol


It's also for tMorph codes haha

----------


## Allureana

> * Updated for 6.2.4.21355 (26/03/16) *


Eagerly waiting for update for 6.2.4.21463 
Thanks again for this totally cool tool!

----------


## rdm

Anyone knows when the new update is coming? I cant wait to use tmorph!!!

----------


## momondoodk

> Anyone knows when the new update is coming? I cant wait to use tmorph!!!


Whenever journey gets time to fix it. Im guessing he just needs to change the build number.

----------


## Famousdex

Journey? Please update it, I can't ****ing play without it..

----------


## egg1337lol

same here even donated

----------


## freaky88

> Journey? Please update it, I can't ****ing play without it..


patience is a virtue

----------


## Waves1644

> patience is a virtue


that no one needs

----------


## freaky88

> that no one needs


you ungrateful ****s can wait for an update, so tired of you kids demanding an update for a free ****ing program that he develops on his own sparetime,

Dont give a **** if i get banned, i ****ing hate all you ungrateful pieces of trash. Go **** yourself

----------


## Shrekle

Everyone, remember - the fastest way to get Journey to either notice the program is outdated or encourage him to update it is to donate to him.

If you would like to speed up the update, I would encourage you to support his work.

----------


## Journey

Updated it for 6.2.4.21463.

----------


## meudig

> Updated it for 6.2.4.21463.


Thanks once again! You're doing a great job.

----------


## kyjae88

First Thank you.

I have some problem.
at first this program is working good.
but exit select character and relogin it not working.
i don't know why it is not working.
please help me.

----------


## Asper12

> I have some problem.
> at first this program is working good.
> but exit select character and relogin it not working.
> i don't know why it is not working.
> please help me.


I'm having the same issue too. It might be a bug within the program.

----------


## rodner

thank you =)

----------


## Fabulosity

Yeah it seems to stop working after I swap characters. Re-loading the program doesn't seem to work either unless I close and re-open WoW.

Morphs do seem to persist through character swaps though, which is new (and good!)

----------


## Christhammer

Hope they can fix this issue soon.

----------


## Journey

> Yeah it seems to stop working after I swap characters. Re-loading the program doesn't seem to work either unless I close and re-open WoW.


Yeah, that was a bug. If you re-download it should be fixed.

----------


## pryoxd

Hey man keep up the good work. The Ghost Wolf bug still persists in the newest version.

SS: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## lacobus

Hello guys...
Anyone is getting "ERROR:Injection failed with code 5"
I have redownload tmorph
Redownloaded and all the 64bits * Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 (vc_redist.x64.exe)
Playing on 64bits and nothing changes

Can you please help?

----------


## lacobus

Bump bump

----------


## Ivik Nier

Firstly I want to thank you for supporting this addon, cause literally my interest in playing wow would be 50% less if it didn't exist. 

My question though here: Why I can't change the skin of my character to any other skins rather than default? Moglt showing me that I'm actually changing skins when using .skin 20+ on my Orc char, But ingame view doesn't show me anything as moglt shows.
I want to change skin into the red orc skin with tattoos (.skin 25-26) but it appears as a default green skin ingame.

----------


## AFesteredGut

@Journey, So I redownloaded tmorph for the first time in a long time and as I'm setting up my favorite appearance and going to log over to another toon, I notice that there is no longer an option for .save... is there a reason for this?

----------


## Deastrumquodvicis

> .morph 25037 (Male pirate)
> .spell 48266 116260 (makes my Death Knights Frost presence turn into the Crossed Over spell effect)
> The result will be a little different color from the Spectral Grog's Aura but it will do the same and effect mounts and taxis.




This similar principle works for monks and their stances as well. Presumably the same with warriors, paladins, et cetera.

I personally have the Gettin' Scurvy effect for my Spirited Crane Stance to help remind me that I'm not in Wise Serpent Stance on my Mistweavers. Took a while to find something that was a moderate-strength overlay colour and the right colour, but it worked.

----------


## DatBoi

https://i.imgur.com/8mbnIQZ.png

having this and similar texture issues when going through loading screens

----------


## Lazaros Kio

I'm having the same issue. https://i.imgur.com/2T89gkK.jpg

----------


## andrija7

I will rep anyone who can help me out...
My Nelf Druid cat/bear forms that I 've edited ,keep reverting back whenever I try to use abilities or select target.
Nelf cat/bear to worgen .
Anyways,script for druids ain't working for me and I have no clue how to fix it :P

----------


## Jonneponne

Tmorph doesn't seem to work for me. It says "Invalid game version. Tmorph is probably outdated!". I'm running the 64 bit version. It used to work for me, but after the latest update it doesn't seem to work.

----------


## grund9999

is tMorph bannable?

----------


## jamtix

nope, it's not

----------


## highs

needs an update ... pleae update :// (6.2.4.3115)

----------


## Deastrumquodvicis

Quick how-to question: How might I go about applying non-selectable skins that are nonetheless part of it (as seen in WoWModel Viewer), i.e. High Elves, Fel Elves, brown Orcs, red Draenei, et cetera? Or at the very least, the Death Knight options? Whenever I use the .skin and .face commands, it just cycles through the non-DK options. In WMV, it's just a reskin of the player models, so I'm not really sure how to activate it.

----------


## mahraelly

Game small update, Waiting patiently for a patch on tmorph  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lavafist

Hi, I'd like to know if it is possible to use tMorph to see the old animation of Lava burst, I miss this animation so much... Thank you for this great work.

----------


## exia0011

> is tMorph bannable?


Yes and no. I have used Tmorph almost religiously since MoP, and I have never been banned, or even warned, for using it. Since Tmorph does not provide any true in-game benefit other than invisible cosmetic changes to your own character other players will not know you use it, and because of the non-beneficial aspects, Blizzard seems to turn a blind eye on the program. This does not however mean that Blizzard will never change their mind on the program. At this time I would say try it out.

----------


## jeleopard

any word on an update?

----------


## Annonymousx

When will tMorph be usable again?

----------


## mahraelly

"H a r r a s s"

----------


## Volitar

"Hey dude there was a small patch so whenever you get around to updating that's cool, I totally appreciate your work"

"STOP ****ING HARRSING HIM HE DOESN'T PLAY WOW"

----------


## jeleopard

> Stop harassing him... I think he doesn't even play WoW anymore, so be patient.


Who's harassing him lmao

----------


## Waves1644

people try and white knight everything lol

----------


## Journey

Updated for 6.2.4.21742.  :Smile:

----------


## Skellaman

> Updated for 6.2.4.21742.


Much love!

----------


## VaMPHuNT

Thank you Journey youre the man

----------


## jeleopard

> Updated for 6.2.4.21742.


Dope! Thanks dude.

----------


## ollisan05

Thanks man!! <3

----------


## Skellaman

> Much love!


Hey guys, so I'm having a bit of an issue, I'm attempting to swap spells however, when I type out 

.Spell xxxxx xxxxx 

It won't take the command, I can spam enter all day and it won't process it, the chat just stays open.

(For reference I'm attempt to sturn Windstrike into Stormblast) 

Any ideas?

----------


## Bluntslamx

still says outdated for me  :Frown:

----------


## raptile10

Love you man

----------


## GladiatorEnjoi

outdated as of 19/05. damn mini patches

----------


## Bluntslamx

Outdated again.

----------


## Deastrumquodvicis

> Hey guys, so I'm having a bit of an issue, I'm attempting to swap spells however, when I type out 
> 
> .Spell xxxxx xxxxx 
> 
> It won't take the command, I can spam enter all day and it won't process it, the chat just stays open.
> 
> (For reference I'm attempt to sturn Windstrike into Stormblast) 
> 
> Any ideas?


I've had this problem, too, and the nearest I can figure is that it just doesn't like some spells. Normally what I end up having to do is to find something else that looks similar or has the same name (I guess sometimes you get stuck picking old variants or something and it refuses?) to get it. For instance, if I try to turn Unholy Presence into the green halo around your character at the Gnome start, I had issues with green glows at first until I found I had to use the one labeled Irradiated (NPC) rather than one of the other ones. It wouldn't let me press enter. And then sometimes, for some reason, it won't let me change the initial spell, which sucks.

It's not a perfect system, but sometimes there are ways to tweak it.

----------


## Keith Clay

Anyone having issues with NPC items disappearing after a while?
for instance, .item 16 111299 (ganar's axe from WoD)

edit: tested it, it only disappears when you modify the morph (adding a new piece/changing a piece makes the weapons hide)
however, when they disappear theres no way to get them back without completely restarting the client... Anyone have a fix for this? ;-;

edit2: /dance broke it aswell.
edit3: All instances queues break its aswell. (joining the dungeon/bg/arena, not queueing itself)

----------


## Deastrumquodvicis

> still says outdated for me





> outdated as of 19/05. damn mini patches


You can't just copy and paste overwrite it for some reason, you have to delete the old ones and replace with the new, just fyi. Found that out the hard way a few times. It's up to current for me.

----------


## Skellaman

> I've had this problem, too, and the nearest I can figure is that it just doesn't like some spells. Normally what I end up having to do is to find something else that looks similar or has the same name (I guess sometimes you get stuck picking old variants or something and it refuses?) to get it. For instance, if I try to turn Unholy Presence into the green halo around your character at the Gnome start, I had issues with green glows at first until I found I had to use the one labeled Irradiated (NPC) rather than one of the other ones. It wouldn't let me press enter. And then sometimes, for some reason, it won't let me change the initial spell, which sucks.
> 
> It's not a perfect system, but sometimes there are ways to tweak it.


Interesting. I'll give this a go and see if something else can swaps it place.


Also, just a heads up to those that check back, it's working again no redownload one my end.

----------


## Zenis

Hey all, was wondering if it is possible to remove death knight eye glow from character with TMoprh? More specifically i want to have normal eyes on my human.

----------


## militiaman293

> You can't just copy and paste overwrite it for some reason, you have to delete the old ones and replace with the new, just fyi. Found that out the hard way a few times. It's up to current for me.


Tried this, still says out of date when I launch it. 

Tried dumping it on the desktop, the main wow folder like it was before. 

Still get the same error.

----------


## seriouzman

Hello there,
Can someone help me with somehow save it ? I saw reckfull etc using same and he just tmog it instantly without typing one by one. 
Sorry for my bad english and please understand its hard to explain for me.

EDIT- nvm found it

----------


## abarax

I have been getting an error saying "Tmorph is outdated" every time I try to run it(I run it as admin). I have the latest version downloaded.

If anyone can help me figure this out it would be appreciated.

----------


## Lavafist

Is it possible to use tMorph to see the old animation of Lava burst?

----------


## Hyperbeist

Again, thank you. This makes wow playable.

----------


## abarax

I still can't get this to work, can anyone help me?

----------


## militiaman293

> I still can't get this to work, can anyone help me?


I fixed my issue, i was actually not up today. Launch the real launcher and make sure you are up to date.

----------


## abarax

thanks militiaman, this worked for me!

----------


## Lavafist

Is it possible to use tMorph to see the old animation of Lava burst?

----------


## lazrtag

Can someone give me a link to some morph id's i cant seem to find the site.

----------


## Vaqmed

Is it possible to morph one hand weapon in to two hand and change the animations? Hate to duel wield as enchancement shaman...

----------


## fatalbur

> When I try to morph my worgen druid into any other race the Worgen skin gets re-applied after each shapeshift resulting in some pretty scary character models, does anyone have a fix for this?
> Attachment 22164


This happened to me on my Troll Druid but relogging fixed it for me

----------


## lum

whether tMorph has the ability to increase the size of the characters head (big head mode) like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCpTtUHLMe8 ?

----------


## PhillipPhillips

Getting a glitch on worgen druid - when I change into any race and shapeshift then unshift (to become human again) about 3/4 the time the textures from worgen are plastered on the model for the morphed race.

----------


## intenkk

Hey Journey, pre-patch 7.0.3 is coming out tomorrow, just a heads up!

----------


## Allureana

yup - new version is 7.0.3.22248 as of July 19, 2016
Thanks in advance.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eremoo

so apparently the older character models are gonna be removed. Any chance you include a command like .new and .old to change between them? (for when you update tmorph for legion patch).
Thanks in advance

----------


## vizufromcity

Yeah, we can't use old skins anymore... It will be great to create a command to use these again

----------


## WtsLegionBetaKey

The thing is guys, even if there were to be a way to use the old models your character would be standing still when using spells because of the new animations not working with them, you can test this with Noggenfogger Elixir's.

----------


## mykki

Anyone know how long it usually takes to get update? Im already missing this wonderfull programm!

----------


## Slowsiph

Seriously missing this program. Thank you so so so much for all your hard work, Journey.

----------


## exia0011

> Anyone know how long it usually takes to get update? I'm already missing this wonderful program!


the problem with having journey update right now is that during the week following any kind of major event (pre-patch, legion official launch, etc...) Blizzard tends to push tons of hotfix patches. I have had 3 different patches on live WoW in two days. If journey released an update now, it would probably be broken again by the next day. I expect Journey to update, but not for a few more days.

----------


## gmoneymaster

> Seriously missing this program. Thank you so so so much for all your hard work, Journey.


Don't forget to toss a donation to Journey guys. He deserves it.

----------


## mykki

> the problem with having journey update right now is that during the week following any kind of major event (pre-patch, legion official launch, etc...) Blizzard tends to push tons of hotfix patches. I have had 3 different patches on live WoW in two days. If journey released an update now, it would probably be broken again by the next day. I expect Journey to update, but not for a few more days.


Ah thank you. Well for me i have not noticed any updates and usually when i get update i get adminstrators prompt ^^  :Smile:  Anyway have to wait

----------


## Slowsiph

> Don't forget to toss a donation to Journey guys. He deserves it.


Damn right, he does.

----------


## dohnutz

> the problem with having journey update right now is that during the week following any kind of major event (pre-patch, legion official launch, etc...) Blizzard tends to push tons of hotfix patches. I have had 3 different patches on live WoW in two days. If journey released an update now, it would probably be broken again by the next day. I expect Journey to update, but not for a few more days.


As long as it's not a client patch it wont affect tmorph.

----------


## egg1337lol

You can donate a subscription to his twitch channel btw! Ive been subbed for almost 5-6 months now. More than worth.

----------


## exia0011

> As long as it's not a client patch it wont affect tmorph.


That is what I was meaning. I used the term hotfix patches incorrectly, but there are even still 1-2 client patches a day (for me at least). I got one just now logging in for the morning.

----------


## Journey

I'll be working on an update soonish. Lots of stuff usually breaks with big patches like these. As others have said they are also patching stuff on a daily basis, so it might not be worth it until launch.

----------


## mykki

> I'll be working on an update soonish. Lots of stuff usually breaks with big patches like these. As others have said they are also patching stuff on a daily basis, so it might not be worth it until launch.


Im not sure about that patches every day or stuff. I've not received single update for my wow since release of prepatch. Atleast im not aware of these stuff. But take your time ^^ Just miss this great tool

----------


## intenkk

Thanks for the notice Journey! Always appreciate your work  :Smile:

----------


## evizbot

> Im not sure about that patches every day or stuff. I've not received single update for my wow since release of prepatch. Atleast im not aware of these stuff. But take your time ^^ Just miss this great tool


It's updated several times since the pre-patch launch. I just signed into the launcher and it's doing it right now... or at least trying to. While not all of them are enough of a change to break tMorph's patch version, it's best to wait until later on. I'd much rather play without it, something that a lot of you can't seem to do for some reason, then receive an update only for it to be out of date in the following 24-hours.

----------


## silv3re

Thank you very much for tmorph i appreciate it very much to whoever made it and keeps it updated. I Will donate some money when i can afford to spare. Have a good summer  :Smile:

----------


## noes

if you manage to fix up the old character animations ill donate big time

----------


## jh16

> if you manage to fix up the old character animations ill donate big time


That would be a bit difficult since Blizzard completely replaced the character files with the newer ones.

----------


## Topolop

Hey Journey, If you have time to update soon it would be amazing considering how much i loathe the newer models - i'll be happy to donate too.

----------


## deathleecher

> Hey Journey, If you have time to update soon it would be amazing considering how much i loathe the newer models - i'll be happy to donate too.


No updates untill legion release for sure. Oh noooo such a disaster to play the game as it actually should be thefuq... More or less then 2 months no TMORPH, I hope people read this so they can finally stop nagging Journey. Everyone needs to understand that it is very annoying to update it every other day Since blizzard throws continues hot fixes here and there. THE SMALLEST patch will render t-morph unusable...

----------


## deathleecher

> if you manage to fix up the old character animations ill donate big time


Probably a no go, before you could swap the model through blizzards interface. Since they updated new models for legion the old model you'll get is the one from warlords of draenor instead of the one before that. My biggest guess is that they removed the models entirely from the game.

----------


## ollisan05

> Probably a no go, before you could swap the model through blizzards interface. Since they updated new models for legion the old model you'll get is the one from warlords of draenor instead of the one before that. My biggest guess is that they removed the models entirely from the game.


Idk what you guys are talking about..? I can still switch from old and new char models, on latest patch...? :P

----------


## Topolop

> No updates untill legion release for sure. Oh noooo such a disaster to play the game as it actually should be thefuq... More or less then 2 months no TMORPH, I hope people read this so they can finally stop nagging Journey. Everyone needs to understand that it is very annoying to update it every other day Since blizzard throws continues hot fixes here and there. THE SMALLEST patch will render t-morph unusable...


Sorry, how does this have anything to do with you? ...deathleecher?

----------


## Rhythmic

> Idk what you guys are talking about..? I can still switch from old and new char models, on latest patch...? :P


I'm not a 100% sure but I think that the old models you can switch to in this patch is being removed in Legion.

----------


## Fabulosity

I think the issue is that the old models will be there, just that they'll be using the new animations - a lot of people who use the old models do so for the animations.

----------


## Vaudville

> I'll be working on an update soonish. Lots of stuff usually breaks with big patches like these. As others have said they are also patching stuff on a daily basis, so it might not be worth it until launch.


Just quoting this for posterity. Let's be patient, folks.

----------


## noes

> Probably a no go, before you could swap the model through blizzards interface. Since they updated new models for legion the old model you'll get is the one from warlords of draenor instead of the one before that. My biggest guess is that they removed the models entirely from the game.


old ud animations are still in the game, nfogger uses them

----------


## Allureana

I agree with all the "Let's be patient" folks. There's not much point in patching it when Blizzard puts out two version changes within a couple days of each other. Wait until after Aug 30th and see what has changed after the dust clears. Meanwhile, I'm playing a non-changing private server where I could find a set of models that worked. It'd be nice to find a tmorph or equivalent that works with the 32bit WoW.exe for WotLK 3.3.5a (Dalaran-WoW), but it looks like some other morph tool was used back then and I can't find one that works with the 3.3.5a fixed wow.exe from Azerothica - although I was able to find character models for that version. Does anyone know of a working morph-equivalent for 3.3.5a 32bit wow.exe?

----------


## emmy

> old ud animations are still in the game, nfogger uses them


Yeah. No armor though.

----------


## NassEU

you need to just update it if you can and you are not busy its impossible to play without tmorph :confused:

----------


## noes

Obviously.... We were talking about if the old animations were in the game, but talking about if a potion removes armor lul. 




> you need to just update it if you can and you are not busy its impossible to play without tmorph :confused:


Just wait till Legion hits. Have some damn patience for the man

----------


## evizbot

> you need to just update it if you can and you are not busy its impossible to play without tmorph :confused:


Really? It's physically impossible for you to play the game without tMorph? In what way does tMorph being out of date, render you unable to play the game? I enjoy the program as much as the next person, but I, as well as many others, I'm sure, have continued to play the game while we patiently wait for an update to this *free* program.

Have at least a shred of courtesy and be patient.

----------


## wanderley

Guys, lets not attack people who are asking for tmorph. Everyone loves the program and some of us find it harder to play wow without it. 

Its not that we dont have any patience or a shred of courtesy, we just love the program! And we are showing journey how much we love it!



Thanks journey, definitely will be hitting the -Donate- button before my next download!!!

----------


## empty_skillz

is there a source code somewere? atleast i can update it myself if you are busy  :Smile:

----------


## fttf

> is there a source code somewere? atleast i can update it myself if you are busy


Oh, yeah, plz ! ♥

----------


## oxez

> is there a source code somewere? atleast i can update it myself if you are busy


Please no. Do you really want Blizzard to have access to the code and patch their client so it does not work anymore ?

----------


## Topolop

There hasn't been a minor patch since pre-patch so, if Journey doesn't update it on the 9th maybe distributing the source code might not be such a bad idea if he really is that busy.

----------


## Disec

> There hasn't been a minor patch since pre-patch so, if Journey doesn't update it on the 9th maybe distributing the source code might not be such a bad idea if he really is that busy.


There has been. People can wait 1 month for legion to launch for him to update it.

----------


## Ibby88

Also really excited for an update! Will be hitting the donation button once the update is here.

----------


## Wedran

I would appreciate if Journey would atleast give us some insight in what's going on... If he will update it for Legion or not.

----------


## Epec3600

> I would appreciate if Journey would atleast give us some insight in what's going on... If he will update it for Legion or not.


He always does. Just take a chill pill he's giving this program to you for free.

----------


## Journey

Updated for today's patch. Let me know if there are any issues.

----------


## Kubec

Download link not working  :Frown:

----------


## Ibby88

> Updated for today's patch. Let me know if there are any issues.


Hey! Thanks for the update! I just made a small donation. Although I think the download link has an error?

----------


## wanderley

Yes, link not working. I did just donate, and everyone else should donate too!

----------


## Epec3600

> Updated for today's patch. Let me know if there are any issues.


Thank you so much. Like the others said DL link doesnt seem to work :/

----------


## Journey

Should be good to go now.

----------


## Journey

> Hey! Thanks for the update! I just made a small donation. Although I think the download link has an error?





> Yes, link not working. I did just donate, and everyone else should donate too!


Appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------


## Epec3600

> Should be good to go now.


love you bby

----------


## Sakuras

coughed up a few bucks. thanks so much for doing this and for updating. Tmorph helps breathe new life into wow by making characters at least superficially appear more novel and interesting again

----------


## Clamsoda

Hello,

I am not sure if this is possible, or outside of the scope of tMorph, but is there any way to get the pre-Legion animations back?

Thank you for all of your time and effort.

----------


## iSins

Has anyone figured out how to change the artifact appearances?

----------


## Journey

> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure if this is possible, or outside of the scope of tMorph, but is there any way to get the pre-Legion animations back?
> 
> Thank you for all of your time and effort.


It's definitely something I will look into.





> Has anyone figured out how to change the artifact appearances?


You can check the source code of the Wowhead item page for the appearance IDs and then do something like this:


```
.item 16 127829 22
```

----------


## Disec

> It's definitely something I will look into.
> 
> 
> 
> You can check the source code of the Wowhead item page for the appearance IDs and then do something like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> .item 16 127829 22
> ```


Yeah that works good

----------


## Disec

Anyone know the ID for Glyph of the Sentinel - Spell - World of Warcraft ?

I tried: 219062 but it makes the toon a box so not sure if thats the right one.

----------


## Clamsoda

> Anyone know the ID for Glyph of the Sentinel - Spell - World of Warcraft ?
> 
> I tried: 219062 but it makes the toon a box so not sure if thats the right one.



Ashmane Owl(purple): 68393
Sylvan Owl(brown): 69545
Fledgling Warden Owl(blue, small): 65087
Cursefeather Owl(blue, huge): 66835

WoWHead owls added in legion.
I gave up after a few. Small silver owl is Northern Hawk Owl, can't find normal size. View page source and search "displayid" and use the number as a morph ID.

----------


## dkdi

> It's definitely something I will look into.
> 
> 
> 
> You can check the source code of the Wowhead item page for the appearance IDs and then do something like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> .item 16 127829 22
> ```


Where do I find the appearance variable for each artifact skin? For example, you gave the main hand weapon slot code, Havoc Demon Hunter warblade code, and the appearance variable. Where do I find that variable (in your example, it's a 22) for other artifact weapons?

----------


## Sebaision

> Where do I find the appearance variable for each artifact skin? For example, you gave the main hand weapon slot code, Havoc Demon Hunter warblade code, and the appearance variable. Where do I find that variable (in your example, it's a 22) for other artifact weapons?


9-12 is the colors for the first version
13-16 for the next one
17-20 etc
21-24 etc
25-28 etc
29-32 etc
You can find the color order on wowheads artifact calculater, or just look at thm in game

----------


## Overdrivekoala

> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure if this is possible, or outside of the scope of tMorph, but is there any way to get the pre-Legion animations back?
> 
> Thank you for all of your time and effort.


Yes! please do this!

----------


## mykki

ok so game was again updated and tmorph is not working. Also with new tmorph update when ever i entered through loading screen my game crashed and without tmorph no problems. So im not sure if tmorph has some broken code ^^

----------


## Hellhein

Yup, this just happened. The game just updated, a rather small download and now tMorph is incompatible.  :Frown: 

Let's hope these awesome developers get this sorted fast!  :Big Grin: 

Cheers! <3

----------


## Journey

Updated for latest patch. Also fixed an issue with DH Meta.




> ok so game was again updated and tmorph is not working. Also with new tmorph update when ever i entered through loading screen my game crashed and without tmorph no problems. So im not sure if tmorph has some broken code ^^


This shouldn't be the case with the latest release. Let me know if you still have issues.

----------


## Fretzel

Hey Journey, thanks for the update, one question though. How do I switch to old models for Night elves / Blood elves (as their old models were completely removed to work with Demon Hunter animations)

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Thanks for the update!

----------


## huargothedream

> Updated for latest patch. Also fixed an issue with DH Meta.
> 
> 
> This shouldn't be the case with the latest release. Let me know if you still have issues.


Thanks for the update Journey; love your software here.

Just posting to let you know the game is still crashing when zoning in and out of battlegrounds, and probably most instances. This has only been happening with today's update and the one before it.

----------


## muffinrecon

Hey, bladestorm animation isnt showing properly when i swap gender/races.

----------


## wanderley

I too am getting crashes on loading screens

----------


## ragnarloth

Hey Journey idk if this is just happening to me when playing demon hunter with tmorph, but when i use tmorph with demon hunter going to a new zone crashes WoW. Playing with any other class i can go to different zones no problem. I was just wondering if changing armor on a demon hunter would cause the crashes? sorry to bug you just wanted to see if this comment could help you 

I really love tmorph thank you for making it

----------


## Clamsoda

Hey Journey,

Currently using version 7.0.3.22410, and no tMorph effects are persisting through zoning in and out of instances, particularly LFD.

----------


## ollisan05

Thanks Journey! Idk about the other posts but i don't crash! Thanks again!

----------


## Journey

> Hey Journey,
> 
> Currently using version 7.0.3.22410, and no tMorph effects are persisting through zoning in and out of instances, particularly LFD.


Try re-downloading the latest version. Should be fixed.





> Hey Journey idk if this is just happening to me when playing demon hunter with tmorph, but when i use tmorph with demon hunter going to a new zone crashes WoW. Playing with any other class i can go to different zones no problem. I was just wondering if changing armor on a demon hunter would cause the crashes? sorry to bug you just wanted to see if this comment could help you 
> 
> I really love tmorph thank you for making it


Try re-downloading and if it still persists then PM me a crash log (found in your WoW folder).

----------


## theodrim

Having little qol issue - every time I use any kind of portal (hs, mage port or entering raid/dungeon, basically anything that trigger loading screen) my model gets approximately 2 times bigger, using .morph command again fixes the issue. Model in question - some old vrykul one 31182. Can confirm that this not happening when using, for example, blood elf model.

As always, many thanks for great software and your time Journey!

----------


## Sebaision

Is there any way you can make this work with the new appearance tab, similar to the way it interacts with the rest of the UI? When I Alt+Click on something in the dungeon journal for instance, it tmorphs it to my character. However it doesn't seem to work the same way with the appearance tab. This addition would make it extremely easier to tmorph in general  :Smile:

----------


## Scrox

Hey does anyone know if it's possible to get the different appearance of the artifact weapons yet with Tmorph? Been trying myself but no luck :P

----------


## Swopz

.item 16 127830 23

----------


## Fretzel

So does anyone know how to switch to old models for Blood elves and Night elves ? Or do I simply have to wait for Journey to somehow make them available ?

----------


## Enuma

Hey! Thanks for fast update!
Im *NOT* having issue with game crashing on loading screen when Blood Elf DH.
However, i noticed two issues:

*1.* Blood Elf DH any race/gender model swap other than blood elf/night elf gets bugged, fully frozen or half frozen (upper body moves, but lower is frozen) after casting Blade Dance. Its probably missing some animations.

*2.* Male Blood Elf DHs any race/gender model swap other than blood elf/night elf always swaps Metamorphosis/Eye Beam model to Female too, so, even if base model is male and swap model is male too Meta model is swapeped to female.

I specified that base model is Male Blood Elf DH as i could only do tests on him, im not sure does other race/gender DH combos have same issues as noone reported it yet.

Other than that, everything works OK.  :Smile:

----------


## Journey

> *1.* Blood Elf DH any race/gender model swap other than blood elf/night elf gets bugged, fully frozen or half frozen (upper body moves, but lower is frozen) after casting Blade Dance. Its probably missing some animations.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure those animations just aren't available for other models at the moment. The same thing will probably happen using a Noggenfogger.

----------


## mykki

> Updated for latest patch. Also fixed an issue with DH Meta.
> 
> 
> This shouldn't be the case with the latest release. Let me know if you still have issues.


seems to be working now thank you very much <3

----------


## Khyriel

Thanks for the update, really appreciate it, such a game improvement really, great work man.

Does anyone know how to have wing from legendary dagger ? my old macro doesnt seems to work after the update. Thanks !

----------


## Shikse

Druid forms currently not working?
I did everything like the guides on the web for 6.0.2 but looks like tmorph is not hooking in the addon commands/ shapeshift ids

----------


## Journey

> Is there any way you can make this work with the new appearance tab, similar to the way it interacts with the rest of the UI? When I Alt+Click on something in the dungeon journal for instance, it tmorphs it to my character. However it doesn't seem to work the same way with the appearance tab. This addition would make it extremely easier to tmorph in general


I have just implemented this feature. Re-download to test it out. It should even work with the enchant tabs.  :Smile:

----------


## Kasatushi

Wondering if any1 else is getting error #132 when they go thro portals with tmorph injected?

----------


## Sebaision

> I have just implemented this feature. Re-download to test it out. It should even work with the enchant tabs.


Thank you so much! Now if you could make that work with mounts you would receive a nice little tip for it :P

----------


## Journey

> Thank you so much! Now if you could make that work with mounts you would receive a nice little tip for it :P


It already does. :P You have to alt+click the model of the mount in the journal.

----------


## mykki

Yo is there a way to change moonkin form to certain race? Been trying to figure this out for now but cant figure it out

----------


## ANTICLDE

How about old animations/model like walking animation, casting, etc? Is it possible in the future somehow, or just impossible ?

----------


## Alphaakai

First of all thank you for this amazing program, i probably would not play wow without it!

I have a question though: I've been using the lua script to change my cat form and it works as intended, however i'd like to know if i can change my cat form to the feral artifact appearances, and also where can i find those ids.

Thanks

----------


## Sebaision

> It already does. :P You have to alt+click the model of the mount in the journal.


Hasn't worked for me for quite a while now, neither clicking on the icon nor the name !

----------


## Sylvestra

Hey there! How do I change the horns of my DH (if possible at all) ?

----------


## Journey

> Hasn't worked for me for quite a while now, neither clicking on the icon nor the name !


Weird, works for me. You're alt+clicking the model on the bottom right?




> Hey there! How do I change the horns of my DH (if possible at all) ?


Not possible atm. Will be in the future, though.

----------


## aaronrh76

I crash everytime I enter a dungeon when tmorph is in use, anyone know why?

----------


## Sebaision

[QUOTE=Journey;3543874]Weird, works for me. You're alt+clicking the model on the bottom right?

OOOOOH you click on the model!!! I always clicked the icon, ahaha

----------


## fttf

22423 is live on Eu ! 
But, thanks for ur Job Journey ♥

----------


## cryptnic

Crimson vial (spell ID 185311), the new rogue heal spell. 

I was hoping to change it to the default potion drinking animation, but i am not sure how to go about it, nor can I find any sort of spell ID for this animation.


Anyone got any advice?

nvm I got it. changed it with an NPC ability. 

.spell 185311 8141

----------


## LegendMu

Waiting for the newest one.... It was updated 1 hour ago...:gusta:

----------


## ANTICLDE

How about old walking/casting/attacking animations ? FeelsBadMan with a gun

----------


## cryptnic

Why is everyone waiting. I'm on EU and my Tmorph works just fine, downloaded two or more hours ago.

----------


## fttf

if u disconect, u have a patch ^^

----------


## Fretzel

> How about old walking/casting/attacking animations ? FeelsBadMan with a gun


This plus old night elf + blood elf models <.<.

----------


## Deastrumquodvicis

Journey, your quick updating of late is an absolute treat. Bravo!

----------


## Swopz

Will you add something to change horns for demon hunters in the future ?

Nvm just checked the post above ..

----------


## deathway

have anyone the display id from 
Felsteel Annihilator?

----------


## cryptnic

> if u disconect, u have a patch ^^


Ah, then I should not have logged out :P

----------


## Alphaakai

Hey Journey, is there a way to change the cat form id to the legion artifact appearances?

----------


## mykki

Thank you for your hard work. Just follow up question is there a way to morph my moonkin form to race=? been trying several things and search from google but cant find answer

----------


## gmoneymaster

If anyone can figure out why Templar's Verdict and Justicar's Vengeance for the Paladin share the same animation regardless of using separate spell ID's drop a response if you can figure out how to get 2 different animations for each spell.

As it stands now, regardless what I put for each spell ID they will share the same animation even if I have two different spell ID's replacing them. 

Thanks.  :Smile: 



ALSO

Is there a way to macro a cast sequence for the same move but changing the spell ID to swing different?

So if I wanted to spam crusader strike, is it possible to have a macro that will cycle through different spell ID's I give it?

----------


## Clamsoda

> have anyone the display id from 
> Felsteel Annihilator?


62893. sdfjlksdfjklsdfjkl;

----------


## Enuma

For all those who want to switch DH elf models to any other race you should know that three things are broken:

1. Running animation sometimes bugs out and it looks like youre running really fast, but youre running at normal speed. 
*Fix: Stop running and start running again*.

2. Blade Dance bugs out ANY other model that's not original DH races. It completely or partly freezes your model for ~7 seconds.
*Fix: Change Blade Dance's Spell animation with .spell 188499 xxxx where xxxx is any spell id that you like. I personally use Obliterate's ID*.

3. When you use ANY Meta incurring spells (Eye Beam and Meta) with ANY other model that's not original DH races will ALWAYS display FEMALE Meta model, completely ignoring base or current model gender. So, for instance, even so base DH model is Blood Elf male and you switch to Orc Male your Meta will be Female model.
*Fix: - No fix so far as, for some reason youre unable to change spell animation*.

---
EDIT: *Journey*, for some reason im unable to change Meta spell animation. when i type .spell 191427 xxxx where xxxx is any other spell the game simply doesnt register "Enter" so no matter what i do i cant close chat window unless i press esc. Is Meta spell ID not yet added your side or the game keeps it locked it self?

EDIT2: I also noticed that when i change DHs model to Pandaren male im unable to change Haircuts and Facial Hairls via .hair and .piercings command's.
It simply does nothing at all. Switching DHs to any other race and both commands work just fine. Can you please look into it?

----------


## iSins

> Hey Journey, is there a way to change the cat form id to the legion artifact appearances?


You just need to find the model IDs somehow. I'v been looking but no luck at finding 1 yet.

----------


## Flareshock

Anyone know the display ID's for metamorphosis?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enuma

> Anyone know the display ID's for metamorphosis?


Spell ID191427 is the Meta spell id but you cant do anything with it, change into meta spell nor change out of meta spell.

----------


## Lavafist

Hi,

How can I precise which artefact's skin I want? I only manage to enter the base skin.

Thanks.

----------


## recklesss

When I change my gender from orc female to orc male and I bladestorm, i dont see the bladestorm animation.

Any idea?

----------


## alimae

Hey, id like to report a small annoyance. 
My character is normally a gnome. and every time i morph to another race they're bigger than they should be. sorta looks like i've got heroism. happens when i zone in and out of instances.

----------


## lopare

Is it possible to morph into the old models for each race?

----------


## Aurelina

Why not just turn off the new models in System > Advanced?

----------


## Fretzel

> Why not just turn off the new models in System > Advanced?


Old models for blood elves and night elves are completely removed from the game. Also they updated the old models to use the new model animations.

----------


## Rob1n91

When the tmorph window comes up what should i write in " Please enter a process ID" ?

----------


## Enuma

> When the tmorph window comes up what should i write in " Please enter a process ID" ?


You sure youre using TMorph? As far as i know Injection process is automated and ONLY error that you might get is:



```
ERROR: No valid processes not found. Are you sure WoW is running?
```

If Tmorph is unable to detect wow cause youre using wrong wow version or x32 bit instead of x64.

----------


## Wormleaper

For those 2Hander wielders out there who like the new Gorehowl look I found the id for it. 128323

----------


## mudges

Hey guys! my boyfriend used to use this addon and I just recently remembered it, if anyone could help me install and get it going it would be very much appreciated! every time i've tried it says that I have multiple instances of wow running or something. if anyone could help me i'd love you! <3 :Big Grin:

----------


## mudges

i'm having that issue too  :Frown:

----------


## noes

€100 if you manage to fix the old animations, especially for undead. Said it here and now.

----------


## ANTICLDE

> €100 if you manage to fix the old animations, especially for undead. Said it here and now.


I'll add an other 100€ if you manage to do so !

----------


## exia0011

best enchant ever the command is .enchant 1 181 for anybody who wants.

----------


## Thornftw

> €100 if you manage to fix the old animations, especially for undead. Said it here and now.


Yeah, would be so much appreciated.. can't even play ud rogue anymore, why did they destroy their animations so much..........

----------


## Convolve

I've used tmorph for awhile but had a big break all of WoD pretty much...

Just wondering if there's news on if this may / may not ban people (or if banned is it pretty easy to just make a ticket and get unbanned)? I've used it for 2 years with no problems at all and only really use it for model changes (when I want to play with diff animations). Just now that i'm playing again i'm for some reason more concerned about losing my account but at the same time really wanna use it  :Big Grin: .

And yes I know it's classified as "illegal" in the ToS but as said I've used for 2 years with no problem and so have many other people  :Smile: .

So if I could get some people's thoughts on this would be great! Thanks.

----------


## AlDaddyBundy

Greetings friends. tMorph is excellent.

How can I replace the Shadow Priest passive Voidform glow effect? I've tried a few things with reasonable success, but just can't find all of the spell ids. Is there limitation in tMorph that won't let you change a passive effect?

This is what I've got (using Power Infusion for testing):

For ~25% - 50% insanity I can replace the effect:
.spell 126738 10060

For ~50% - 75% insanity I can replace the effect:
.spell 126733 10060

And of course for the activated Voidform this works:
.spell 194249 10060

Nothing else listed here seems to do very much if anything at all:

Curse Network - DDoS Protection

I'd like to completely replace the passive Voidform glow. Just wondering if anyone has done this.

----------


## kancel0

Demon hunter meta form ids are

.morph 68670 for havoc
.morph 68671 for veng

----------


## muffinrecon

Warrior bladestorm animations still don't work. Can you take a look at it please. Thanks alot.

----------


## Enuma

> Hey guys! my boyfriend used to use this addon and I just recently remembered it, if anyone could help me install and get it going it would be very much appreciated! every time i've tried it says that I have multiple instances of wow running or something. if anyone could help me i'd love you! <3


This is NOT an addon, its a side program that attaches to your wow.

1. Download latest version in the First post.
2. Extract it to new folder.
3. Run WoW via BNet Launcher of via WoW-64.exe
4. Log in into the world (log in, select character, log in)
5. Run tInject.exe - it will auto attach.
6. Start having fun morphing via Tmorph commands also found in First post

Note: Tmorph ONLY works on latest official WoW x64 version.





> Demon hunter meta form ids are
> 
> .morph 68670 for havoc
> .morph 68671 for veng


Male BElf DH here. No luck with changing meta model to anything BUT meta.

Oddly, i did manage to track down to base model of Meta since Meta is switching your whole player model.
However im still not being able to change it.

Metamorphosis - NPC - World of Warcraft

----------


## theodrim

> When the tmorph window comes up what should i write in " Please enter a process ID" ?


It mean that you have more than one wow process running, hence tmorph asking to which process to attach.




> You sure youre using TMorph? As far as i know Injection process is automated and ONLY error that you might get is:


Not quite true, above error will appear when more than one copy of wow is running, you can easily check that for yourself.

----------


## wanderley

How did you get those IDs? It would be awesome to save the voidform where you have all the tentacles everywhere as a permanent animation.

As for the passive effect, I really dont know how we could figure it out being that it is only activated via talent change.

----------


## wanderley

> Greetings friends. tMorph is excellent.
> 
> How can I replace the Shadow Priest passive Voidform glow effect? I've tried a few things with reasonable success, but just can't find all of the spell ids. Is there limitation in tMorph that won't let you change a passive effect?
> 
> This is what I've got (using Power Infusion for testing):
> 
> For ~25% - 50% insanity I can replace the effect:
> .spell 126738 10060
> 
> ...


How did you get those IDs? It would be awesome to save the voidform where you have all the tentacles everywhere as a permanent animation.

As for the passive effect, I really dont know how we could figure it out being that it is only activated via talent change.

----------


## AlDaddyBundy

> How did you get those IDs? It would be awesome to save the voidform where you have all the tentacles everywhere as a permanent animation.
> 
> As for the passive effect, I really dont know how we could figure it out being that it is only activated via talent change.


I've been cycling through all of various "Voidform" spells on wowhead and wowdb. I've even tried the old Shadowform stuff just in case. I tried pasting a link in my post (not sure if it works). There is a tab on Wowhead and wowdb for Uncategorized Spells. Basically just trying all of those ID's, then cycling through my Insanity on a training dummy.

----------


## AlDaddyBundy

Well I figured out how to do replace Voidform in Legion as of 7.0.3 (22423) with one minor caveat. You'll remain in the default purple aura until you gain at least 25 insanity. From then on its smooth sailing.

*0 - 25 Insanity*
.spell 185908 10060
This one's a trip because the spell on wowhead is called "Insanity 1" and _Requires Demon Hunter_. GG Blizzard.

*25 - 50 Insanity*
.spell 126738 10060
Link: wowhead

*50 - 75 Insanity*
.spell 126733 10060
Link: wowhead

*75 - 100 Insanity*
.spell 185908 10060
Link: wowhead

*Activated Voidform*
.spell 210299 10060
Link: wowhead

----------


## AlDaddyBundy

Well I figured out how to do replace Voidform in Legion as of 7.0.3 (22423) with one minor caveat. You'll remain in the default purple aura until you gain at least 25 insanity.

*0 - 25 Insanity*
.spell 185908 10060
This one's a trip because the spell on wowhead is called "Insanity 1" and _Requires Demon Hunter_. GG Blizzard.

*25 - 50 Insanity*
.spell 126738 10060
Link: wowhead

*50 - 75 Insanity*
.spell 126733 10060
Link: wowhead

*75 - 100 Insanity*
.spell 185908 10060
Link: wowhead

*Activated Voidform*
.spell 210299 10060
Link: wowhead

----------


## wanderley

> I've been cycling through all of various "Voidform" spells on wowhead and wowdb. I've even tried the old Shadowform stuff just in case. I tried pasting a link in my post (not sure if it works). There is a tab on Wowhead and wowdb for Uncategorized Spells. Basically just trying all of those ID's, then cycling through my Insanity on a training dummy.


Ah ok i see, sorry the link title threw me off and i ignored it. Ill have to see what I can do with that. Thanks!

----------


## Enuma

New wow patch is out,TMorph currently is outdated and requires an update.

----------


## Recazy

Also hope for a update before legion :Smile:

----------


## Safiel

It was litterally working 2 hours ago ;w;
Now i can't use it....sadness

----------


## wanderley

In our times of crises, let this be an inspiration for everyone to donate!

Also, Journey, I noticed some spells to not work when using the .spell function. These seem to be newer spells like the Holy Priest's Divinity talent aura. Is this something that needs to be updated in tmorph?

----------


## yeets12

If you can make the old character model + animations available using tmorph that'd be awsome

----------


## Enuma

> In our times of crises, let this be an inspiration for everyone to donate!
> 
> Also, Journey, I noticed some spells to not work when using the .spell function. These seem to be newer spells like the Holy Priest's Divinity talent aura. Is this something that needs to be updated in tmorph?


Same thing is happening with DH Meta form and few new spells. Whatever you do if you try to use Meta spell ID in .morph command you cant even enter command, no matter how many times you are pressing ENTER chat stays open.

----------


## sauroc

so as of lately my tmorph file wont respond to any commands, whenever I try tinject it loads for like a minute and I get an error stating "the service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion" and just cancels completely. when I try to right click delete the file it doesn't respond at all?

----------


## Wuzzard

> so as of lately my tmorph file wont respond to any commands, whenever I try tinject it loads for like a minute and I get an error stating "the service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion" and just cancels completely. when I try to right click delete the file it doesn't respond at all?


Maybe try reading for two seconds before posting a comment. No one is going to help you if you clearly have put in 0 effort yourself.

----------


## sauroc

> Maybe try reading for two seconds before posting a comment. No one is going to help you if you clearly have put in 0 effort yourself.


Maybe I am not very tech savy and could not find a resolution myself? therefor the reasoning for my last post, maybe you could point me to specific articles to read so I may exert more "effort" instead of leaving me short handed with a smartass comment?

----------


## sauroc

> Maybe I am not very tech savy and could not find a resolution myself? therefor the reasoning for my last post, maybe you could point me to specific articles to read so I may exert more "effort" instead of leaving me short handed with a smartass comment?


I have however determined that it is my entire file explorer that is bugged and not just the tmorph file.

----------


## D4rd4n

TMporh being outdated after patching Legion. When new version is released?

----------


## dominick1233

> Maybe I am not very tech savy and could not find a resolution myself? therefor the reasoning for my last post, maybe you could point me to specific articles to read so I may exert more "effort" instead of leaving me short handed with a smartass comment?


hurr durr reading too hard

tmorph is outdated so it wont work right now with latest wow patch.

----------


## sauroc

> hurr durr reading too hard
> 
> tmorph is outdated so it wont work right now with latest wow patch.


hurrr durrr I know tmorph is outdated. when tmorph is outdated and you try to inject it notifies you in the command control module that it is outdated. My issue has nothing to do with tmorph being outdated, reading is sooo hard. the file itself was bugged and inaccessible. I had the same issue when tmorph WAS UP TO DATE recently. When I perform the action to enable tinject the file was/is COMPLETELY non responsive, I was not even able to delete the file in my efforts to solve the issue. but in light your idiocy motivated me further to resolve the issue I was having and is now all well. pardon me for turning to a toxic forum for an easy, straight forward resolution to my issue.

----------


## AlDaddyBundy

> Same thing is happening with DH Meta form and few new spells. Whatever you do if you try to use Meta spell ID in .morph command you cant even enter command, no matter how many times you are pressing ENTER chat stays open.


Its possible the spell id is invalid. I speak only from personal experience when I was trying to find the Voidform spells for priest. An invalid spell id will throw a Lua error actually which is really convenient. I think that is what is happening. You can download the Bugsack addon to verify. The spell id's aren't always obvious and I had to dig deep into wowhead to find what I was looking for with Voidform.

It is entirely possible you have the correct spell ID but there is an incompatibility between source spell and target spell. I'm not sure about this.

----------


## priestofdoom

Ingamemodelviewer ( an addon ) goes great with this program, as it allows you to view models and get their DisplayIDs. Just sayin'.!

.morph IDs 59938-59943 allow you to play as the old draenei models from a quest in Draenor's Shadowmoon Valley, there is also IDs 61048-61051 which are your garrison ability's soliders locked to the old models too. Those guys are orc female, human male/female and male troll.

----------


## strykjarn

Does anyone know when it will be updated for 7.0.3.22522?? used it for the first time ever yesterday and a day later i cant use it  :Frown: (

----------


## Enuma

> Its possible the spell id is invalid. I speak only from personal experience when I was trying to find the Voidform spells for priest. An invalid spell id will throw a Lua error actually which is really convenient. I think that is what is happening. You can download the Bugsack addon to verify. The spell id's aren't always obvious and I had to dig deep into wowhead to find what I was looking for with Voidform.
> 
> It is entirely possible you have the correct spell ID but there is an incompatibility between source spell and target spell. I'm not sure about this.


No, no lua error or anything. It just wont "budge" Its just not registering Meta spell ID at all, whenever i tried to change FROM or change TO Meta spell ID - just cant enter .spell or .morph. As i said, no matter how many times im pressing enter chats not closing and therefor not doing anything. Even as macro.

The thing is when i dug up Meta mechanic and how its actually working, its changing your model completely (player and animation model) to Demon form with set animations.
So, even if i change animation to every single DH spell (Eye Beam and Blade Dance most noticeably) when in meta it changes them back to its base model.

----------


## strykjarn

are there any other options then tmorph? seeing as i cant use it atm

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.0.3.22522.

----------


## Fretzel

> Ingamemodelviewer ( an addon ) goes great with this program, as it allows you to view models and get their DisplayIDs. Just sayin'.!
> 
> .morph IDs 59938-59943 allow you to play as the old draenei models from a quest in Draenor's Shadowmoon Valley, there is also IDs 61048-61051 which are your garrison ability's soliders locked to the old models too. Those guys are orc female, human male/female and male troll.


Can you give link and also does it work with old belf models?

----------


## Backpedftw

> Updated for 7.0.3.22522.


we all love you, i can't donate because i'm poor as **** lol but my heart is with you <3

----------


## priestofdoom

rIngameModelViewer : Legion Beta : World of Warcraft AddOns while it says it is for Legion Beta, those same models exist now in live so go ahead and have fun. Install it as you would any other addon, then you will notice a big Murloc costume on your screen. Shift + right click then move it to the bottom right corner of your screen, it is your button to the addon. Now as for your question about old blood elf models, sadly there isn't anything available really but you can get close with a fel blood elf ( 22642 )

----------


## redguy120

**** Yes, i made this account just thank you, Journey, for updating this amazing shit before legion came out. Its hard playing without tmorph.Your amazing

----------


## theodrim

Still having issue where character model become bigger after any loading screen (portal, dungeon, etc). Any way to debug this, or just force minidump/fulldump and investigate? Be glad to help, cause it kinda bugging to morph after any loading :(

----------


## Fretzel

> rIngameModelViewer : Legion Beta : World of Warcraft AddOns while it says it is for Legion Beta, those same models exist now in live so go ahead and have fun. Install it as you would any other addon, then you will notice a big Murloc costume on your screen. Shift + right click then move it to the bottom right corner of your screen, it is your button to the addon. Now as for your question about old blood elf models, sadly there isn't anything available really but you can get close with a fel blood elf ( 22642 )


Thanks a lot for the response and for addon link aswell, really sad that they removed the old models, seems like there is no way I can access them , not even with tmorph  :Frown:

----------


## noes

.morph 22627 has the old undead animations, but the model looks like he was made by someone with a stroke

----------


## priestofdoom

You can also try 1021 for an old Undead, but this one is SUPER old and has some alpha WOW animations. Even his bones are covered up for some reason

----------


## ANTICLDE

Will you somehow bring the old animations back ? or is it just impossible ? Can we get any update about it atleast

----------


## cryptnic

Use .morph 7550 if you want old undead animations. It's the nogginfrogger effect. All animations for with it, and it uses old undead model. 

Additionally, I doubt it's in Tmorphs ability to change auto attack sounds, right? Anyone got a way to change them? Only way I can think of is changing .ini files to one from a previous .ver of the game, but I'm just guessing at this point.

----------


## Journey

> Still having issue where character model become bigger after any loading screen (portal, dungeon, etc). Any way to debug this, or just force minidump/fulldump and investigate? Be glad to help, cause it kinda bugging to morph after any loading


I'll look into this, along with the bladestorm issue. Not sure about old models atm, I'll need some time to dig into that at some point.

----------


## Lunaerus

Will the current version of Tmorph work on August 30th when legion is launched for real? Or just during prepatch?

----------


## wanderley

> Will the current version of Tmorph work on August 30th when legion is launched for real? Or just during prepatch?


Yeah it works

----------


## Enuma

> Since the Legion arrives in only a few hours, lets all keep these few things in mind:
> 
> 1) tMorph will NOT work come Legion and will need updated by Journey
> 
> 2) It may take Journey a bit longer to update this time since Legion is no 2 minute hotfix download, so give him time!
> 
> 3) We should NOT degrade and yell at those who post the fact that they CANT WAIT for tMorph to be back in Legion - INSTEAD we should all
> 
> 4) Donate!


Meantime on EU side things like this are possible

https://i.imgur.com/A5zJUGW.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/c540MdB.jpg

----------


## wanderley

OK then nevermind lol

----------


## aaronrh76

Is it possible to change one demon into another for example your summoned infernal to an imp? Its so frustrating that the devs programmed the demons to stand right beside you, which means half the time hes standing right on top of me and I cant see where I am going.

----------


## cryptnic

Hey, is it within the capabilities of Tmoph to chance Saber Slash's extra attack to another spell? I found a suitable .spell code to change Saber Slash into the old Sinister Strike, but the extra saber slash uses the current spell animation, I was hoping to find its ID and change it, but I have no idea how to do that. 

Does anyone had any ideas for me to try? Any help would be fantastic.

Additionally, Roll the Bones character animation can be changed easily, but the dice will still appear. Is there away to remove the dice, it seems to be two animations in one ability.

----------


## ANTICLDE

Any new about olds animations ? espacially running/casting ones

----------


## wanderley

> Meantime on EU side things like this are possible
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/A5zJUGW.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/c540MdB.jpg


I must be so used to having big patches on launch day and waiting hours before you can play

----------


## Allureana

> Any new about olds animations ? espacially running/casting ones


At first, I was wondering why people were asking about old animations (i.e. before the pre-patch), then I found out that when I change to obsidian nightwing, and tmorph to my draenei's normal shape, while flying in the air, she now gets the running as if very big (slow looking jogging) while in the air. I MUCH preferred the swimming animation that used to be used when flying through the air in two-legged forms. Running in the air just looks stupid.

Perhaps tmorph can be used to swap various animations? Obviously, Blizzard swapped something. There's probably just (needle in a haystack sort of 'just') a coded animation number that gets activated. (not that it would be easy to figure out what or where.)

----------


## bagindo4ka

Cant som1 help with .rise id or .morph id - 329bf263b9.jpg and 5b01aa8831.jpg

----------


## Agileblood

Does anyone know a fix to prevent it so that when you mount up .scale doesn't reset itself to 0? because it keeps on resetting to default when i'm using a different value only when I mount up, been trying find a solution online but can't find anything.

----------


## Ivik Nier

If you change your pants into something like .item 7 60555 - you will get bare ass with a belt (you need to undress/hide chest/belt before that so they will not stand in the way)

As I understand there is a way to get rid of the belt also (for completely nude body), cause every now and then some random numbers will give you bare ass with random belt (or completely break your character's mesh).
I'm using tmorph only for playing completely nude orc (god you don't understand how awesome their ass textures are). I'm trying to bring this up by going on every possible number past 60k so maybe one of those "bare ass belt pants" will be without actual belt. 

If you have such code (that completely undress your character (even trousers) I would gladly use it.

----------


## Legendenbalu

Is there a way to morph your weapon into the Skins u get for your artifact weapons?

----------


## cryptnic

Hey, There's some NPC's fighting adn the animations they use are pre-legion. Gregory Charles & Lord Tony Romano, both in the Rogue order class hall. Now on the WoWhead page it shows no listed spell that they use,but in the game they are using Expose armor, old Sinister Strike, ect, and I wanted to attain those spell IDs for my own use. I've gone through pages of spell ids to try and change them, but they all use the up-dated animations, any help if finding out what spells they use would really be appreciated. 

I would even write them down and make a guide for Rogues to retain their old animations for whoever else wants them.

----------


## samsemilia_1

I can't inject since yesterday. No error, nothing is happening, only the console window is showing.

----------


## Deastrumquodvicis

> If you change your pants into something like .item 7 60555 - you will get bare ass with a belt (you need to undress/hide chest/belt before that so they will not stand in the way)
> 
> As I understand there is a way to get rid of the belt also (for completely nude body), cause every now and then some random numbers will give you bare ass with random belt (or completely break your character's mesh).
> I'm using tmorph only for playing completely nude orc (god you don't understand how awesome their ass textures are). I'm trying to bring this up by going on every possible number past 60k so maybe one of those "bare ass belt pants" will be without actual belt. 
> 
> If you have such code (that completely undress your character (even trousers) I would gladly use it.


You could just make a macro that sets all the item values to -1.

----------


## ANTICLDE

Outdated since today

----------


## Disec

Yep the hotfix made tmorph outdated

----------


## Slowseph

Here's hoping to an easy fix for Journey! You're a boss!

----------


## noes

> I'll look into this, along with the bladestorm issue. Not sure about old models atm, I'll need some time to dig into that at some point.


€100,00 if you manage to do it

----------


## Ivik Nier

> You could just make a macro that sets all the item values to -1.


It will work only for clothes. But not for trousers. You can't get rid of the pants and make trousers disappear. but .item 7 60555 (and many more other numbers) will hide trousers (but leaves random belt on you that I want to get rid of)

----------


## trumpdog

> It will work only for clothes. But not for trousers. You can't get rid of the pants and make trousers disappear. but .item 7 60555 (and many more other numbers) will hide trousers (but leaves random belt on you that I want to get rid of)


.item 7 0 always works for me to hide any slot.

----------


## kaya5411

Please update tmorph journey. Millions of players are so dependent on this now lol

----------


## harris1386

> Please update tmorph journey. Millions of players are so dependent on this now lol


sad but 100% true

----------


## txj03

Update plz.  :Frown:

----------


## Gemi

indeed........ xD

----------


## strykjarn

Please update  :Frown:  im addicted

----------


## AshHeart

> Update plz.


Post of the year 2016 and forever.
OT- Doing God's work, Journey. I remember when you were talking about stopping development on this thing YEARS ago; appreciate the continued efforts.

----------


## leahni

I mean... there's no need for me to tell you this but there is no World of Warcraft without *tMorph* ....

----------


## Darkness8200

How much do I need to donate to get this shit updated within a day of a new patch?  :Smile:  seriously though, thank you to whoever takes the time to update and create this program. I plan on donating once I've saved up a little more money (I just got a new full time job) because I get so much use out of it. thank you.

----------


## Phont

Has anyone else been having issues with Tmorph the past few updates where textures become distorted and off when race changing and such? Mainly in the head region.

----------


## Ivik Nier

> Has anyone else been having issues with Tmorph the past few updates where textures become distorted and off when race changing and such? Mainly in the head region.


Yes, some old clothes sometimes distort mesh of the character really bad. Happened to me when I was trying to morph some pants (I've got hunchback orc)

----------


## Ivik Nier

> .item 7 0 always works for me to hide any slot.


You don't understand. You can't hide trousers. You can hide pants with zero. But trousers (underwear) will always be there no mater what.

----------


## strykjarn

please update  :Frown: ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## Enuma

> You don't understand. You can't hide trousers. You can hide pants with zero. But trousers (underwear) will always be there no mater what.


not true. Actually its possible to hide trousers. Use .item 7 60555

----------


## strykjarn

pleeeeeeese update

----------


## bashy

Udate bby plz  :Frown:

----------


## strykjarn

cant play without this... please update it  :Frown:

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.0.3.22566.

----------


## Disec

<3 great work Journey as always!

----------


## priestofdoom

Is there a way to use NPC skins without morphing? Like if you morph into a Human and do .skin 15 you'll appear ingame normally, but using the preview item screen will show Nathanos' unique skin color.

Edit : Skin 17 is a wooden human or what?

----------


## empty_skillz

> Updated for 7.0.3.22566.


the date you set is triggering me on frontpage

----------


## sandreid87

Thanks for the update. You're my hero <3

----------


## jonte912

> the date you set is triggering me on frontpage


yeah, should be 2016-09-03

----------


## Lavafist

The code for Mystic Runesaber given here (Summon Mount Spell IDs) doesn't work, does someone manage to tMorph it?

And how can I tMorph my artefact in another artefact skin?

----------


## VinylScratch

> The code for Mystic Runesaber given here (Summon Mount Spell IDs) doesn't work, does someone manage to tMorph it?


With tmorph injected you can open the mount journal, hold in left alt and click on the mount in the journal to morph that way.

Note you do not click on the mount like selecting it, you actually click on the 3d model of the mount.

----------


## Lavafist

This is genius. Thank you very much. And about artefacts, do you have any idea?

----------


## priestofdoom

Use .item 16 ( or 17 if DW ) then a ID like 1 or 7 to morph artifact appearances. Youll have to toy around with it to achieve desired effect

----------


## Lavafist

I already tried that, it doesn't work. :/

----------


## Phont

So my textures keep messing up on my head whenever I race change. It seems to mesh my base model and the model that I'm trying to swap to after awhile.

----------


## Yandar

Hey guys, so i've used this App all througn MoP and some in WoD.. Now come Legion I'm a little nervous using it.. What are the odds of being caught?

----------


## aaronrh76

So no way to change the form of your warlock pets like make them smaller or such?

----------


## priestofdoom

This is a client side program meaning nobody can see you using it. So you shouldnt be in trouble, even if you tell a GM you use it.

----------


## Wintrex

Anybody have any luck finding the item IDs for the other appearances for the artifact weapons? I can't find them anywhere

----------


## Kitou

> not true. Actually its possible to hide trousers. Use .item 7 60555


What other dark secrets r u hiding???

----------


## Drasdor

There are many hidden skins and hairstyles that only show up when inspect an item,but not normally on your character.For example as an orc you can have brown skin or as an tauren the antlers auf the highmountain tauren.

Is there no way that they show up on your character normally?I really like the antlers  :Smile:

----------


## priestofdoom

Would it also be possible to make it so that you can morph your character voice in combat?

----------


## Ksajimato

For morphing artifact - use .item 17 (or 16) artifact id and then for example 22, you need to play with it to get what you want. Just tested it on my DH.

----------


## mayainverse

is there a way to get targets morph id? i remember i used to use a morpher app that you could type a command to /showid witch was very useful

----------


## mayainverse

how do use the alt + click thing for off hand weapons?

----------


## Pozzer

Hi thx for the update but with legion i got a little Gender problem.
Always when i use my Ghost Wolf transformation after a loading screen my gender is changing back to my real gender.
If i write 2x .gender then it is fixed untill the next loading screen happens.
Is there a way to fix it completely?
Best regards Pozzer  :Smile:

----------


## ColdBlooded

Can i get banned for using this tool?

----------


## Bierdeife

> * Updated for 7.0.3.22566 (03/09/16) *


Hey Journey,

is it possible to change the icon of "tInject".exe? I want to put it in my taskbar but it looks weird.  :Smile:

----------


## deltronzero

To swap any artifact model / color tint - find the item display ID via wowhead or ingame display ID them using this pastebin link(Artifact Appearance ID's - Pastebin.com). Now find which color / slot you wish to change into.


So using Tmorph a command would be.

.item 16 128823 21

Displays Hpala mace as T2 red mace.



Artifacts are listed as a different skin per row, different model per column.

1st appearance: 9 10 11 12
2nd appearance: 13 14 15 16
3rd appearance :17 18 19 20
4th appearance: 21 22 23 24
5th appearance: 25 26 27 28 (hidden)

http://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20745575925


happy morphin folks! Props to journey the legend!

----------


## Sebaision

DRUID ARTIFACT FORMS
********************************
After some intense model searching involving a lot of pages of "rIngameModelViewer" I have found the druid artifact form ids.

Bear: 66682-66727. There is a few blank models in between that list, but the majority are there. Theres quite a few colors of each, more than availble to select I believe. 
Cat:66775-66797. No blanks in this group, has the same models that are available.
EDIT: Feathered Cat:67550-67553

----------


## Enuma

I need small help here, since im unable to manage it right, has anyone been able to COMPLETELY replace Retribution's DIvine Storm spell animation?

No matter what i do im left with spinning hammer's animation around me when i cast it, so, has anyone managed to change it completely or it has some restrictions like DHs Meta form?

----------


## seduzer

Hey, whenever I try to open the client it says "ERROR: No valid processes not found. Are you sure WoW is running?" any tips?

----------


## hewtyz

> Hey, whenever I try to open the client it says "ERROR: No valid processes not found. Are you sure WoW is running?" any tips?


same here  :Frown:

----------


## Thomaz400

> same here


use WoW 64 bit

----------


## jakk_

anyone got a code for the nightborne model? (:

----------


## priestofdoom

If you can specify the Nightborne NPC you would want to be just say so

----------


## panchovix

it is possible to put High elf race? or its the same in game terms with blood elfs (im blood elf, i just want the blue eyes lol)

----------


## Sadmonk

I now need to change my name to angry Hunter! If anyone can figure out and expl;ain to me how to change Hati and remove any and all electricity from the BM spec rotation I will pay you ><

----------


## Enuma

> I now need to change my name to angry Hunter! If anyone can figure out and expl;ain to me how to change Hati and remove any and all electricity from the BM spec rotation I will pay you ><


Ull get Essence Swapper via quest once you hit 110 as BM and then you can change Hati to.. anything you want that you tamed. As for changing it via TMorph, if im not mistaken Hati is considered as "guardian" pet, that is completely passive pet so im not quite sure is it possible.
I might be wrong tho.

----------


## exia0011

> to swap any artifact model / color tint - find the item display id via wowhead or ingame display id them using this pastebin link(artifact appearance id's - pastebin.com). Now find which color / slot you wish to change into.
> 
> 
> So using tmorph a command would be.
> 
> .item 16 128823 21
> 
> displays hpala mace as t2 red mace.
> 
> ...


thanks so f**king much!

----------


## Sadmonk

> Ull get Essence Swapper via quest once you hit 110 as BM and then you can change Hati to.. anything you want that you tamed. As for changing it via TMorph, if im not mistaken Hati is considered as "guardian" pet, that is completely passive pet so im not quite sure is it possible.
> I might be wrong tho.



Needing to be 110 kind of sucks eitherway do you know how to remove all the electrical effects the gun makes/shoots?

----------


## Kiroshin

tMorphs not working for me. Says it injects fine but whenever I type anything I just get ".race 5" in chat. Any ideas?

----------


## seduzer

Still not working, using wow 64 bit and the "ERROR: No valid processes not found. Are you sure WoW is running?" message is still coming up.. No one knows how to deal with this?

----------


## Zackxxx

Can any1 give me morph ID of self geared pandaren female? TY

----------


## messycan

can you get banned for this? I just heard about this and want to get on this

----------


## Enuma

> Can any1 give me morph ID of self geared pandaren female? TY


Im using this macro for my male Space Goat Prot Paladin. I just added female line cause you asked for it (.gender 1):



```
.race 26
.gender 1
.skin 14
.piercings 0
.face 3
.hair 1
.item 1 0
.item 3 0
.item 15 0
.item 4 0
.item 5 2300
.item 6 107302
.item 7 14612
.item 8 113806
.item 9 109882
.item 10 65297
.item 19 25549
.item 16 128870 21
.item 17 29919
```

.race 26 -------- Panda
.gender 1 -------- Female 
.skin 14 -------- Skin
.piercings 0 ----- Piercings - Hidden
.face 3 -------- Face
.hair 1 -------- Hair
.item 1 0 -------- Head Gear - Hidden
.item 3 0 -------- Shoulder Gear - Hidden
.item 15 0 -------- Back/Cloak - Hidden
.item 4 0 -------- Shirt - Hidden
.item 5 2300 ----- Chest - Embossed Leather Vest
.item 6 107302 -- Belt - Frostwolf Ringmail Belt
.item 7 14612 --- Legs - Bloodmail Legguards
.item 8 113806 -- Boots - Blackwater Wristguards
.item 10 65297 -- Hands - Glovelettes of Opening
.item 19 25549 -- Tabard - Blood Knight Tabard
.item 16 128870 21 -- Main-hand - The Kingslayers - Assassination Rogue Artifact Dagger, Hidden blue appearance
.item 17 29919 -- Off-Hand - Adamantine Kite Shield - cause i like small shields.

Everything can be put into one macro easily so on press of a button all of these commands take effect  :Smile: 
I also morphed my spells to be warrior like. So basically im male space goat crossdressing into panda male with warrior complex. xD xD

As i find warriors spell animations best looking one since im extreme fan of clean and subtle spell animations im putting them whenever i can. So far i switched my NE DH and Survival hunter to panda with warrior spell animations cause those are three charrs i play currently. Let me tell you.. Survival Hunter with warrior animations looks epic. Like a warrior - with a pet!  :Smile: 

Screenshoot of the lookz:
http://imgur.com/JNJJgKT







> can you get banned for this? I just heard about this and want to get on this


I have been using TMorph for.. two years now and i never had the problem so far. At all, not even slightest. BUT as with every other stuff, you take responsibility for your actions.

EDIT: I do have moments of shame when i press my "Looks" macro before i actually activate TMorph and whole god damn thing ends up in guildchat as my spam. Have to explain people that its not hax, rather than just self only morphing thing.  :Smile:

----------


## flatman

Sooo, has anyone found a way on how to make a ShadowPriest to look like he's in Voidform all the time ? It's not enough for me to just modify PW:S to appear as Voidform, I want it permanently. For that to happen, I'd need to morph a spell that has: 1- a visual effect and 2- 100% uptime. Did I get that right ? I can't think of a way to achieve that, Shadowform is always active, passive and doesn't even appear as a buff/in the spellbook anymore. Could it be like a 'hidden' buff that would still be morphable if we get the ID ?

----------


## seduzer

Still not working, using wow 64 bit and the "ERROR: No valid processes not found. Are you sure WoW is running?" message is still coming up.. No one knows how to deal with this?

----------


## Enuma

> Sooo, has anyone found a way on how to make a ShadowPriest to look like he's in Voidform all the time ? It's not enough for me to just modify PW:S to appear as Voidform, I want it permanently. For that to happen, I'd need to morph a spell that has: 1- a visual effect and 2- 100% uptime. Did I get that right ? I can't think of a way to achieve that, Shadowform is always active, passive and doesn't even appear as a buff/in the spellbook anymore. Could it be like a 'hidden' buff that would still be morphable if we get the ID ?


I did manage to do something like this:

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


With modifying one of my paladins hour blessings to use Go Shadow effect. Im pretty much sure that its not what were you looking for, but thats closest that i could manage.

The thing is Voidform as form it self is not a separate model that changes your base shadow transparent looks, its just spell animation (tentacles and stuff) on top of your already passive void model.

I tried swapping out one of my passives with same spell, but i wasnt able to enter command since chat window wouldnt register enter after typing both spell ids, my guess is that some spells are simply not implemented yet or some actions are lua locked.

Im curious, which spell ID have you used when you swaped your PW:S to show as your Voidform? I want to try it on one of my blessings.
I tried both spell IDs for Voidform found under Shadow's specialization, but as in last mention case i simply wont register Enter button.
Voidform
Voidform (Spell)

----------


## flatman

> I did manage to do something like this:
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> 
> With modifying one of my paladins hour blessings to use Go Shadow effect. Im pretty much sure that its not what were you looking for, but thats closest that i could manage.
> 
> The thing is Voidform as form it self is not a separate model that changes your base shadow transparent looks, its just spell animation (tentacles and stuff) on top of your already passive void model.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering, but you're right - it's not what I've been looking for unfortunately.

The ID I used for getting the effect is 194249.


> I've been cycling through all of various "Voidform" spells on wowhead and wowdb. I've even tried the old Shadowform stuff just in case. I tried pasting a link in my post (not sure if it works). There is a tab on Wowhead and wowdb for Uncategorized Spells. Basically just trying all of those ID's, then cycling through my Insanity on a training dummy.


That's how he got the ID for it, maybe I should try and do the same. Who knows what I find.

.spell 17(PW:S) 194249(Voidform thingy) works, I tried it, but I can't be pressing PW:S every time it falls off :>

----------


## Enuma

> Thanks for answering, but you're right - it's not what I've been looking for unfortunately.
> 
> The ID I used for getting the effect is 194249.
> That's how he got the ID for it, maybe I should try and do the same. Who knows what I find.
> 
> .spell 17(PW:S) 194249(Voidform thingy) works, I tried it, but I can't be pressing PW:S every time it falls off :>


HEY! back again  :Smile: 

Trough trial and error i figured that Voidform spell ID would work ONLY on buffs, no matter what kind, its working on buffs.

I did manage to produce the effect you are looking for again with one of my retri paladins buffs that last 1h and persist trough death.

\Since it would be a bit obsessive to bug your Retri paladins to Sacrifice their DPS so you would get the looks thats a no-go for you.

*BUT!* theres always *BUT! BUT* this is good kind of *BUTT!*

I went a bit further and went to AH and bought cheapest Flask that i could find that lasts long enough AND persist trough death so it would save you the inconvenience of rebuffing if you die and gave it a go.

Results:
http://i68.tinypic.com/wat7o2.jpg

EDIT: Keep in mind that this works with ANY buffs of ANY kind, which include EVERY food/Elixir/Flask/Buff that buffs you and lasts long enough.
I just took Draenic Stamina Flask as example, it was first that came on my mind and have convenience of persisting trough death and lasting for 1h.  :Smile:

----------


## Newaged

Hey I just remembered about tmorph and tried to download and use it after several years of not playing WoW, but I noticed they updated the game today and it says its outdated, any idea when it will get an update? Or maybe im doing something wrong because I opened game and ran tmorph as admin and it kept saying its outdated.



Thanks so much,

Newage

----------


## Genetic Styles

Outdated as of 9/14 and needs an update.

----------


## bashy

> Outdated as of 9/14 and needs an update.


 :Frown:  true  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Lesha Lazovskii

Update plzzzz((((((

----------


## EldinVex

How, if possible, would one go about disabling the stupid floating cheese balls from "Phoenix's Flames" that derives from the Fire Mage artifact weapon?

----------


## Enuma

> How, if possible, would one go about disabling the stupid floating cheese balls from "Phoenix's Flames" that derives from the Fire Mage artifact weapon?


Those orbs are actually passive aura effect, as such it cannot be morphed as TMorph doesnt allow passives to be changed to or from at all.

Thats my assumption atleast, that Orbs are passive visual aura buff. If its a passive, like i said, you cannot change it sadly.
Also, some spell effects with server-side scripts cannot be morphed at all.
For instance, Paladins Divine Storm is a spell with server-side script. I was able to change character cast animation without issues, however Divine glowing hammers that orb around you spell effect is completely different story, no matter what i do i cannot morph out of it.

----------


## Newaged

> Update plzzzz((((((


Is there an expected update day or is it just a crap shoot until someone decides to do it?

----------


## rep09

How safe is this? any bans for this?

----------


## Enuma

> How safe is this? any bans for this?


None confirmed so far. There were few claims here and there, but noone had proof that its specifically cause of TMorph.

Iwe been using it for the past 2years and had no issues at all so far. Not the slightest.

OFC, as i always say.. experience may vary, im not claiming that its 100% safe, im saying that i had no issues so far and there was no confirmed ban. So, as with all stuff on OC be prepared for anything  :Big Grin:

----------


## mykki

> How safe is this? any bans for this?


According TOS its against rules but i've used this A LOT and not gotten bans. Even if blizzard detects it i dont think they care because this makes game enjoyable and fun and there is no harm to other players at all

----------


## flatman

> How safe is this? any bans for this?


I'd say it's 99.99% safe. I'm using this for Idon'tevenknowhowlong and I've not been banned.
Streamers use it while streaming and being watched by Blizzard employees and they don't get banned for using it. Maybe you can get banned for it if you're reported, but all you have to do is to make sure that tMorph is loaded when pressing your macro so you don't spam it into /2 xD





> HEY! back again 
> 
> Trough trial and error i figured that Voidform spell ID would work ONLY on buffs, no matter what kind, its working on buffs.
> 
> I did manage to produce the effect you are looking for again with one of my retri paladins buffs that last 1h and persist trough death.
> 
> \Since it would be a bit obsessive to bug your Retri paladins to Sacrifice their DPS so you would get the looks thats a no-go for you.
> 
> *BUT!* theres always *BUT! BUT* this is good kind of *BUTT!*
> ...


Hey there ! Thanks for your help mate  :Smile: 

That's what I found out aswell, don't need a buff that has a visual. But still a buff. 

Doing the stuff with the flask is actually brilliant, but using this on let's say the new flasks, wouldn't everyone that uses the flask I morphed look this awesome ? In my understanding that'd be the case.

I actually tried all the Shadowform IDs I found and none would work, so I guess I gotta find some kind of buff that nobody has, that's easy obtainable and longer than 5 mins  :Big Grin:  




> Since it would be a bit obsessive to bug your Retri paladins to Sacrifice their DPS so you would get the looks thats a no-go for you.


Quick heads up: damage dealt by GBoM gets added to your DPS so it wouldn't even be that tragic, but still quite a hassle to ALWAYS need a buff I can't get myself  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, I can do for now with the old flasks, but once I need the actual flasks I need to find something else :/
Then again, I still haven't bought Legion, so who knows if I ever need current flasks  :Big Grin: 


Thanks again for your help mate, honestly made my day that a stranger on the internet would go out of his way to help another stranger <3
Have a great day !

----------


## seduzer

Still not working, using wow 64 bit and the "ERROR: No valid processes not found. Are you sure WoW is running?" message is still coming up.. No one knows how to deal with this?

----------


## Semmelmehl

well if u wouldn read seduzer its OUTDATED

----------


## Enuma

> Hey there ! Thanks for your help mate 
> 
> That's what I found out aswell, don't need a buff that has a visual. But still a buff. 
> 
> Doing the stuff with the flask is actually brilliant, but using this on let's say the new flasks, wouldn't everyone that uses the flask I morphed look this awesome ? In my understanding that'd be the case.
> 
> I actually tried all the Shadowform IDs I found and none would work, so I guess I gotta find some kind of buff that nobody has, that's easy obtainable and longer than 5 mins  
> 
> Thanks again for your help mate, honestly made my day that a stranger on the internet would go out of his way to help another stranger <3
> Have a great day !


Hey! NPs, i was interested in it too and i was glad to somewhat be helpful.
I got intrigued with "aura is hidden" spells and went a bit further again and managed to pull bunch of cool buffs that would work the same way as Voidform, things like protP Seraphim, wings, hPriests wings, another hPriest wings, rogues stealth, Mages shields (Ice block too, for the lols), Ghost Pirate looks, Hunters Camo and stuff like that.

I also pulled out minor visuals like different color gloving hands from Bloodlust, Mages teal arcane procs, Frost DKs procks too. 
I actually changed my buffs to them, helps me to much much easier track my blessings.

I was running few dungeons with moded blessings, my gbom was morphed into void form at the time. I run on several retries too which probably were using their own blessings. They looked normally, not voidformed. The thing is.. i think that people that you specifically buff with your blessings are changed to Voidform, but not the ones that arent received your buff.

Its also worth noting that once you bless your target, but then morph spell to different looks buffed target will remain with previous look untill you rebuff them.
With that being said, i was able to, for instance buff my self with gbom morphed into void, then morph gbom to paladin wings, buff my second target, then again change gbom to paladins seraphim and buff our tank. In that moment i would stay voidformed, my second target would stay with wings and my tank will have seraphim looks.

Again, this is something that i noticed in hour long (or so) test while i was playing with it.
Its worth investigating further do all people with the same food/flask buff change to voidform and if waiting for them to buff, then morphing food/flask and buffing last change them too, or just you (much like the case with gbom not changing untill rebuffed).

That soulds like a ton of work, but i was able to achieve it easily with one button and /castsequence macro with modifiers. For instance nonmodifier button press would morph my gbom to bloodlust (red glowy effect on hands) and buff the friendly mouseover target, pressing it while holding shift would change it to seraphim and buff me.
In case that PUG starts to bug me i added some extra lines.
Pressing ctrl would change my gbok to frost DKs proc (blue glowing effect on hands) and buff my mouse over, tank. Alt would change gbow to arcane mages proc (teal glow on hands) and buff my mouseover, healer.


Macros are your friends guys. Specially for TMorph  :Big Grin: 
Using Super Macro addon allows you to write macros of unlimited lenght.


As for long term buffs that would only you use.. toys are first thing on my mind, but i havent tried messing with them and their cooldown is quite long. Ill mess with it these days, unfortunatelly im melee only player so i dont have priest and have no clue how they work or what spells they have. But if you have some rotational buff that you have to keep up you can try changing to that.

----------


## truulte

Any ETA on an update so we don't have to refresh all the time? :Smile:

----------


## Chega

I will donate my kidneys if you update this NOW!

----------


## the0nme

> I will donate my kidneys if you update this NOW!


i´ll help you !

----------


## Bierdeife

Update it, slave!  :Smile:

----------


## Slowseph

I die a little every time I refresh and don't see today's date :Frown:

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.0.3.22594. Still a few minor issued that need to be resolved (notably race scale when re-instancing).

----------


## k4za

> Updated for 7.0.3.22594. Still a few minor issued that need to be resolved (notably race scale when re-instancing).


love you so much

----------


## Chega

> Updated for 7.0.3.22594. Still a few minor issued that need to be resolved (notably race scale when re-instancing).


Thank _YOU_!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sploz

> Updated for 7.0.3.22594. Still a few minor issued that need to be resolved (notably race scale when re-instancing).


Thanks mate !!

----------


## seduzer

Still not working, using wow 64 bit and the "ERROR: No valid processes not found. Are you sure WoW is running?" message is still coming up.. No one knows how to deal with this, still doesn't work after update.

----------


## deathleecher

Hey Journey, thank you again for the wonderful update! 

Where can I donate to you? I thought you used to have a donate button in the thread or am i wrong?
Just want to show some appreciation  :Smile:

----------


## deathleecher

> Still not working, using wow 64 bit and the "ERROR: No valid processes not found. Are you sure WoW is running?" message is still coming up.. No one knows how to deal with this, still doesn't work after update.


For me it is working. Where did you extract it to? Make sure you go to the main folder of world of warcraft and extract it there. Make sure to quit world of warcraft first before extracting. Then launch the wow-64.exe application instead of the battlenet launcher and you should be fine.

----------


## Manis

Any word on the old animations yet? Or is noggenfogger really the best I can hope for?

----------


## Chega

> Hey Journey, thank you again for the wonderful update! 
> 
> Where can I donate to you? I thought you used to have a donate button in the thread or am i wrong?
> Just want to show some appreciation


If you click the Download you'll find a donate button

----------


## Manu9

> I'd say it's 99.99% safe. I'm using this for Idon'tevenknowhowlong and I've not been banned.
> Streamers use it while streaming and being watched by Blizzard employees and they don't get banned for using it. Maybe you can get banned for it if you're reported, but all you have to do is to make sure that tMorph is loaded when pressing your macro so you don't spam it into /2 xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there ! Thanks for your help mate 
> 
> That's what I found out aswell, don't need a buff that has a visual. But still a buff. 
> ...


You can use the Moonfang Shroud buff from the Toy, tried it, works with the Shadowform, and with the Shadowmourne effect, and many others.

----------


## Bierdeife

Is it possible to change the icon of "tInject".exe? I want to put it in my taskbar but it looks weird.

----------


## Riordian

Is it bannable on retail servers?

----------


## aaronrh76

Is it possible to change the orc skin to brown?

----------


## methtrips

hey,for me it says my version is outdated i click on 64 bit launcher then i open tinject as admin and it says outdated and doesnt work

----------


## Enuma

> Is it possible to change the icon of "tInject".exe? I want to put it in my taskbar but it looks weird.


Aye, its possible:

1. Google and download any icon that you would like to use ( .ico files)
2. Right Click on tInject.exe
3. Send to > Desktop Create Shortcut
4. Go to your Desktop
5. Right Click on tInject shortcut
6. Properties > Change Icon
7. Browse to your downloaded icon
8. Select icon
9. OK > Apply > Ok

Orrrr.. you can follow this random kiddy with annoying voice with the guide for creating custom icons and applying it:
How to change shortcut icons in windows 7 - YouTube





> hey,for me it says my version is outdated i click on 64 bit launcher then i open tinject as admin and it says outdated and doesnt work


Pretty sure it works fine, try updating to latest version, there was a wow update 2 days ago

----------


## geosen

Are you going to add support for demon hunter features? I would like to switch from my blood elf form and my night elf form with out having to change my tattoos and horns at the barber every time. Thank you.

----------


## Disec

Anyone figured out how to morph the new cat/bear forms? since its not an actual weapon likee other specss.

----------


## Sadmonk

What are the safest and/or easiest ways to reskin (change the model of) things in the game aside from your character? Typically a pet.

----------


## bashy

anyone know if its possible to get old attack animation back? I really liked the old Night Elf attack animation  :Frown:

----------


## the0nme

outdated again ?  :Frown:

----------


## panoschuvardas

I found the way to get the forms. Open the weapon of your choice in my own example its Fangs of Ashamane and the second Natures fury apperance, 
Wowhead.com>Fangs of Ashamane > Veiw page source. and look for Nature's Fury and since im looking for the second one i get the second option. Then there is a 5 digit code. ex: 66786. You change that in your addon and you are set.

I got all the feral ones ready for you. Incase you are interested : 

1:Night elf: 66780 Worgen : 66778 Troll 66779 Tauren 66777
2:66775 9: 66790
3:66776 10:66791
4:66781 11:66792
5:66787 12:66793
6:66786 13:66794
7:66788 14:66795
8:66789 15:66796 16:66797
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And a few bonuses : 66782 66783 66784 66785 69834 69833 69832 

Edit: if you want i can add bear ones too.

----------


## bashy

> outdated again ?


yup, they added some direbrew bs and its now outdated.

----------


## Lesha Lazovskii

Outdated again KappaPride

----------


## the0nme

i cant play without tmorph ffs  :Frown:

----------


## aaronrh76

> yup, they added some direbrew bs and its now outdated.


I swear they do this shit on purpose, minor silly patches all the time to mess with us folk.

----------


## Clinday

Hey guys anyone knows if you can morph the different skins of your artefact ? I can only find the ID for the base skin :/

----------


## Enuma

Heads up if youre ingame.

New hot-fix is out, WoW version went up, TMorph is outdated as of now.




> Hey guys anyone knows if you can morph the different skins of your artefact ? I can only find the ID for the base skin :/


Artifacts are listed as a different skin per row, different model per column.
So, you use usual command for morphing weapon with artifact ID then just add skin number that you want.

For instance, Ashbringer with first hidden appearance:
.item 16 120978 25

1st appearance: 9 10 11 12
2nd appearance: 13 14 15 16
3rd appearance :17 18 19 20
4th appearance: 21 22 23 24
5th appearance: 25 26 27 28 (hidden)

http://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20745575925

----------


## Clinday

Thanks a lot !!

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.0.3.22624.

----------


## nula

Thank you very much!

----------


## Chega

> Updated for 7.0.3.22624.


Thanks alot Journey! You were really quick this time  :Big Grin:  huge thanks!

----------


## Legendenbalu

Why is WoW closing for me, when I open up tMorph, it just closes nothign else, no error

----------


## Sadmonk

Excuse me Journey if there is any chance of you reading this please do and thank you. I greatly appreciate the work you do and I am sure you are stressed and busy but I wanted to ask if you would be able to look into certain things that are not possible if I made a donation of suitable size for your efforts. I do not expect it to be a small amount to warrant you time but there is a limit to how much I can offer without raising some eyebrows...

I do not expect him to read any messages I leave for him so if anyone else does see think and can point it out to him it would be appreciated. Or if the things I have said are unreasonable and/or offensive then I apologize and crawl into my hole of shame hoping to be forgotten, please forgive my audacity.

----------


## the0nme

outdated again or is it just me ?  :Frown:  damn Blizzard mini patch

----------


## lolwtfisthis

So apparently tmorph makes my toon drunk? Like I don't actually see the visual blur effect, but sometimes my toon sways and speaks with "...hic!". I'm 10000% i did not take an alcoholic beverage. Very annoying tbh.

----------


## remedios

begging you bro please make that we can PUT OLD MODEL CHARACTER I will donate alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the wotlk char models

----------


## moreniu

Will donate soon, this is so great, I know it has been asked a lot but how banable is it? Tyvm for the work again!

----------


## LOVINIT127Y

needs update

----------


## thejogi

hey,

there is a problem that need to be fixed. if i type .gender and switch then to cat form or bear form as a druid, im still the gender that my character is, not my tmorph gender. My character is male but i want him to be female and thats pretty annoying if i switch to cat form as druid and im a male druid again :<

----------


## paparderodk

Hey guys, any idea of what is the id to morph into a nightfallen aristocrat like in the court of stars dungeon? i tried .morph 213213 but that is not the correct id. Can help me someone?

like this one in the link 

Masquerade - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## leahu

As someone mentioned sometimes, altho rarely, my character gets the drunken effect and the hic shit in chat even tho I didn't drink any alcohol. There's also the problem of sometimes the char DC-ing when I jump in water, but idk for sure if it's because of Tmorph or not.

----------


## Manu9

Anyone knows how to change Metamorphsis form? as it bugs if you use any race other than the two.

----------


## Enuma

> As someone mentioned sometimes, altho rarely, my character gets the drunken effect and the hic shit in chat even tho I didn't drink any alcohol. There's also the problem of sometimes the char DC-ing when I jump in water, but idk for sure if it's because of Tmorph or not.


Yes, confirming that youre getting DCs while morphed and jump into a water in the dungeons, specifically "Neltharion's Lair" first loongg jump into the water. Im getting DC every time there IF im morphed.
This i kinda ok for normal/Heroic runs, but if you get DC on timed run.. well its a bust.





> Anyone knows how to change Metamorphsis form? as it bugs if you use any race other than the two.


So far - no luck.

It seems that much about DHs is bugged while using TMorph.

So far issues with DH and Tmorph:

1. Unable to tmorph Pandaren male and female hair and facial hair on DH
2. When tmorphing Pandaren male or female skin color, preview panel for new items shows blank white or black model (aka model without skin, just model frame)
3. all - same bug as No2 with every other class
4. all - Model Size when morphing out of tauren always gets reset after any kind of loading screen (morphed model gets bigger)
5. all - Issue with jumping into water, most noticeable "Neltharion's Lair" first long water jump.


As for meta, its a server side script, it basically replaces your character model with meta model from game files, It cannot be changed with .spell morph function.
What comes to my mind is to try to hunt down demon hunter's shapeshift form ID and use druids mini addon to replace it. Alas, i had no luck so far in tracking down the ID.

----------


## sturmdekan

Hello, thx for thus amazing tool !
I've been trying to use the shapeshift addon for druid but i cant get it to work...
Can anyone tell me what could be the problem?
Here re the steps i followed:
-tmorph is 100\% working
-copy/paste script from first page on addon.bool.no and change id to the ones i want (38150 for form 1 feral for example)
-download and put extract folder in wow/interface/addon
-start wow+tmorph + check addon is properly checked in addon window
It still doesnt work ><
Help would be greatly appreciatted =)

----------


## Phont

Still having issues with face textures becoming horribly meshed together with other races or sizes varying, such as helmet size becoming huge.

----------


## woobywop1

Changing gender as a Warrior causes Bladestorm to have no animation (just standing still while the ability channels). Any fix?

----------


## Yousef A Awad

Hey, I'm having issues with the weapon slot, I keep typing .item 16 (id) and it doesn't work, it works with the off-hand though...
UPDATE: Nevermind, I'm stupid, I typed wrong ID and I don't know how to delete posts.
UPDATE: Well since this is a pointless post, let's make a point, is there a way to make tMorph work on private servers?

----------


## Enuma

> Hello, thx for thus amazing tool !
> I've been trying to use the shapeshift addon for druid but i cant get it to work...
> Can anyone tell me what could be the problem?
> Here re the steps i followed:
> -tmorph is 100\% working
> -copy/paste script from first page on addon.bool.no and change id to the ones i want (38150 for form 1 feral for example)
> -download and put extract folder in wow/interface/addon
> -start wow+tmorph + check addon is properly checked in addon window
> It still doesnt work ><
> Help would be greatly appreciatted =)


Hey mate, this will be a bit longer reply, but be sure to follow it trough as ill go into small details.

1. *Important step. WIthout this you wont be able to change file extensions.*
Set your Windows/Lunix to be able to see known extensions. (follow this guide here) 

2. Go to WoW > Interface > Addons folder

3. Make a new folder with the name that you want.
Ill use "Forms" as example here and in further text, you can set it whatever you want.
*Remember to exclude quotation marks for ALL file names that ill type.*

4. Go into Forms folder and create new .txt document named "Forms" or use same name that you named your folder.

5. Copy this code and paste it into created txt file



```
local events = CreateFrame("Frame")
events:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) return self[event](self, ...) end)

function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
  -- http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetShapeshiftFormID
  local form = GetShapeshiftFormID()
  if form == 1 then -- cat form
    SetDisplayID("player", 1337) -- raptor
    UpdateModel("player")
  elseif form == 5 then -- bear form
    SetDisplayID("player", 1338) -- raptor
    UpdateModel("player")
  end
end

if UnitClass("player") == "Druid" then
  events:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
end
```

6. Since 


```
SetDisplayID("player", 1337)
SetDisplayID("player", 1338)
```

1337 and 1338 are model ID for raptors, The addon will change your cat/bear model to Raptors. As its just example,you are free to change it to whatever ingame model ID you want.

7. Do necessary changes in the code and save it.

8. Exit .txt file, Right Click > Rename

9. Dont touch File name, just change .txt extension to .lua
You might get the warning that file will become unusable/unreadable, click OK.
This way you should end up with "Forms.lua" file.

8. Go into Forms folder and create another new .txt document named "Forms" or use same name that you named your folder.

10. Copy this code and paste it into created txt file.


```
## Interface: 70000
## Title: Shift!
## Author: Bedle
## Version: 1.0.1
## Notes: Shift me up Scotty!
## SavedVariables: Forms

Forms.lua
```

*Notice: Be sure to set:*


```
## SavedVariables: Forms

Forms.lua
```

*at the end of the code with SAME names that you used in creating your files, it set to "Forms" since i used it as example.*

11. Do necessary changes in the code and save it.

12 Again, exit .txt file, Right Click > Rename

13. Dont touch File name, just change .txt extension to .toc
You might get the warning that file will become unusable/unreadable, click OK.
This way you should end up with "Forms.toc" file.

14. If everything done right you should end up with following folder structure.
WoW
/Interface
/Addons
/Forms
Forms.lua
Forms.toc

Or whatever you named them.

15. Fire up your WoW, Log onto your druid, start TMorph and then try shifting and see magic happen  :Smile: 

Its far easier than explained, i went into details so you would know what are you doing and why.


ORRRR.. 
If you faceroll TL;DR

You can download my copy of addon that i made following these steps>
Shift Addon for Druids TMorph

But be sure to follow trough guide step 6 if you want to use different ingame model.

----------


## sturmdekan

Hello Enuma,
Thx for your help, I really appreciated  :Wink: 
Unfortunately, I tried first by downloading your addon and then by doing your guide step to step but it still doesnt work. ><
I have no idea what else to try, if you have any other suggestions they are very wecome though.

----------


## Enuma

> Hello Enuma,
> Thx for your help, I really appreciated 
> Unfortunately, I tried first by downloading your addon and then by doing your guide step to step but it still doesnt work. ><
> I have no idea what else to try, if you have any other suggestions they are very wecome though.


Hmm.. did you get your Feral Artifact?
I rechecked this just 15mins ago and it work fine, BUT *my feral doesnt have his artifact yet.*

The thing that comes to my mind is that probably Artifact Skins for Feral are overwriting any other skins and put always on top (which they probably do since they are probably applied on top of Cat form).


Test - 9/29/2016

----------


## thundr_4

Also having issue with Bladestorm animation when switching from original gender of male to female. Thankyou for all your great work btw

----------


## priestofdoom

Any plan to make npc races work? Female naga work but the men don't. Neither does skeletons, vrykul, tuskarr, trolls, taunka.

----------


## Stelaris

Hi guys,

I've been searching the thread but haven't seen this discussed. Figured I'd go ahead and ask. Is it possible for a non demon hunter blood elf / night elf to have the customization options (horns, tatoos, etc) of a demon hunter blood elf / night elf. I am assuming no but it seems like something that might be possible?

----------


## Seditia

Been searching the thread and the internet at large for a morph code for 'Whitemane's Deathcharger' or 'Ebon Blade Deathcharger' to no avail. Anyone figured out the codes to use the new horsemen mounts?

----------


## kurigosh

hello everyone, i'm new here. Does anyone have the demon hunters metamorphosis form display ID ? i need the havoc one to change when i use my "battle mage" build. i'm trying to swap heroic leap with demon form but it doesnt work, so i figured i needed to change the form , not the spell. This would really help me out a lot , i already swapped almost all of my demon hunter abilities with other class ones, and this is the last spell to have "full immersion" .
thank you for your attention

edit: i dont know if this is how you do it, but what i'm trying to do is : i use the metamorphosis spell in my demon hunter and instead of turning into a demon i transform into a water elemental or some thing like that. or even not transforming into nothing if for example i have a warrior.

edit 2 : i'm swapping all the habilities appearances, does this makes me more banable or put my account into more danger? i've talked to a GM about tmorph and he said its ok for me to use, that it would be banable if it was a bot or something like that. i even printed our talk to use if anything happens.

----------


## Deastrumquodvicis

Heya shamans!

I know we've had some issues in the past trying to work out how to change the wolf form, and ya know what? I got it.

Go here and make a new addon with the following code:



```

	-- local FORM           = {DisplayID, Scale}

	local CAT_FORM          = {41447, .45}
	

	local eventHandler = CreateFrame("Frame", nil, UIParent)
	eventHandler:SetScript("OnEvent", function()
		-- Break out of the function if tMorph is not loaded.
		if (not tMorphLoaded) then return end

		-- http://*************/API_GetShapeshiftFormID
		local ShapeShiftID = GetShapeshiftFormID()

		if (ShapeShiftID == 16) then
			-- Cat Form.
			if (CAT_FORM[1]) then
				SetDisplayID("player", CAT_FORM[1])
				if (CAT_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", CAT_FORM[2]) end

				UpdateModel("player")
		
			end
		end
	end)

	local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
	if (playerClass == "SHAMAN") then
		eventHandler:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
		eventHandler:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD")
	end
```

Obviously you'll change the _= {41447, .45}_ bits to whatever, mine's currently set for a Pandaren to use a crane with a very slight transparency:


Basically, if you know how to do the druid changes, you can do the shaman changes. I suggest using spirit beasts to keep with the ghostly theme, I just couldn't find a crane that fit the bill (and a turtle to go faster is a little silly). I might change mine to a tiger, to be honest. But hey! There ya go!

----------


## nxr2

Does anyone know how i can morph into the pirate from the Savory Deviate Delight food? 
Would be much appreciated !

----------


## hsakount

Help tmorph is outdated and not working with last game update  :Frown:

----------


## Aluries

Hi, new here. Can anybody help me find a working code for Heavenly Azure Cloud Serpent? None of the ones I've tried seem to work... Thanks in advance!

----------


## TwoJoints

> Hi, new here. Can anybody help me find a working code for Heavenly Azure Cloud Serpent? None of the ones I've tried seem to work... Thanks in advance!


43697 is the display id yer lookin for i believe  :Smile:

----------


## hsakount

> Hi, new here. Can anybody help me find a working code for Heavenly Azure Cloud Serpent? None of the ones I've tried seem to work... Thanks in advance!


How are you running tmorph with current game version? Is it just my tmorph that doesnt work?

----------


## xaroc

Hey guys, I've become very desperate, I can't stand the new models or their animations. I really need a fix for this, I know that Morph ID 7750 gives you the Noggenfogger model which uses the old Undead skeleton rig. But I'm looking for the Morph ID for the old model animations for Tauren male.

I've read through this thread with some hope that I might stumble across an answer to my problems, but I haven't. It's been a few weeks since the talk about the old models on here so I've decided to reignite the discussion and find a solution to this mess.

Can we find out the Morph IDs for the old model animations?

For those who are having issues with running Tmorph with the current game version, I think I saw a thread from the developer saying that if you have problems with it running, that you should download the latest version. I have no issues running it myself with the latest version.

----------


## hsakount

> For those who are having issues with running Tmorph with the current game version, I think I saw a thread from the developer saying that if you have problems with it running, that you should download the latest version. I have no issues running it myself with the latest version.


Alright Ill try that

----------


## kurigosh

if someone could make a tutorial or somethin on how to change the DH metamorphosis form i would be really appreciative

----------


## Enuma

> Hey guys, I've become very desperate, I can't stand the new models or their animations. I really need a fix for this, I know that Morph ID 7750 gives you the Noggenfogger model which uses the old Undead skeleton rig. But I'm looking for the Morph ID for the old model animations for Tauren male.
> 
> I've read through this thread with some hope that I might stumble across an answer to my problems, but I haven't. It's been a few weeks since the talk about the old models on here so I've decided to reignite the discussion and find a solution to this mess.
> 
> Can we find out the Morph IDs for the old model animations?
> 
> For those who are having issues with running Tmorph with the current game version, I think I saw a thread from the developer saying that if you have problems with it running, that you should download the latest version. I have no issues running it myself with the latest version.


Well, not much comes to my mind. As far as i know (and it has been said here couple of times)* old character models are removed from the game* due to updated spell animations which they couldnt support due to lower number of "bones" in their "frame." Im not sure are their files still in the game or not so i wont comment that.

During the Legion beta they did try to make them work and at some point ticking "use old models" was just changing... your characters face... to "old" face, body frame and animations remained "new." And finally they decided to just remove them completely.

Now.. Noggen works since its a "buff" which they didnt touched, and im pretty sure is one of few (if not only) buff that remained using old "frame."
As for tauren models, i tried digging trough all the toys, buffs and some of (but not all) tauren (Azeroth, Outland and Northrend) models... Sadly, so far they are all changed to new models, so youre out of luck.





> if someone could make a tutorial or somethin on how to change the DH metamorphosis form i would be really appreciative


So far.. we didnt had luck with it too.. I tried several solutions and.. nothing worked.
The issue here is that DH's Meta is server side script that, between other stuff that it does (applying bunch of auras and modifiers to your attacks, even completely switching spells for some of your attacks) it *completely switches your player model with Meta model (link to model)* too.
So far i didnt had much luck changing it at all:
1. I tried using Meta's spell ID - Nothing happens.
2. I tried using Meta's spell ID of the buff that it gives you - "model switch still happen," some minor changes happen mainly glow around model it self.
3. i tried using addon code thats in the first post - nothing happens as Meta it self is not a "stance" rather than a buff.

This is just ideas that are on top of my mind so please take them as such, just ideas and speculations:
Now, what comes to my mind is to rewrite addon it self and somehow make it to work with specific buff ID, aka IF player has Meta buff id, current model is switched to model defined in addon. 
What comes to my mind is this API LUA string

As you can see, default model is female meta, so thats also the reason why whenever we use tmorph to change anything on male DH our Meta becames female.

----------


## cHR1337

Hello  :Smile: 

For me it isn't possible to change my druid forms.

Aswell i tryed to create a Addon with World of Warcraft: Addon Creator

Tryed to change the cat form to 38150 (fire Cat)

I open wow + tmorpher inject but doesn't work

Screenshot of my Addon it should work Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

can someone help?

Sorry for my bad english.

Greetings

----------


## oliax

There seem to be a bug with .gender and shapeshift on a druid, it doesnt always stick, but you can see that the helm size is wrong

----------


## Enuma

> Hello 
> 
> For me it isn't possible to change my druid forms.
> 
> Aswell i tryed to create a Addon with World of Warcraft: Addon Creator
> 
> Tryed to change the cat form to 38150 (fire Cat)
> 
> I open wow + tmorpher inject but doesn't work
> ...


Read THIS (tMorph — 64-bit Morpher (updated for Legion)) its my old post.

TL;DR

*It works just fine IF youre not using artifacts, but if you use artifact will NOT WORK as Artifact skins are placed on top of your skin, therefor replacing ANYTHING thats there*

Proof HERE

----------


## Makoren

Is there a way to change the look of an NPC into another NPC? If not are there any plans to do so?

----------


## woobywop1

outdated, rip in peace

----------


## hsakount

Yes not working with last update  :Frown:  rest in all pieces

----------


## zZyhad

> Yes not working with last update  rest in all pieces




How long for this to walk again?

----------


## klaudoz

just wait and be thankful for every single update

----------


## zZyhad

You think this will be available tonight?

----------


## L_Rainy

reading through the past pages it might be a bit, but I can't guesstimate time frames because this forum only says "two weeks ago" lol

----------


## xaroc

> Well, not much comes to my mind. As far as i know (and it has been said here couple of times)* old character models are removed from the game* due to updated spell animations which they couldnt support due to lower number of "bones" in their "frame." Im not sure are their files still in the game or not so i wont comment that.
> 
> During the Legion beta they did try to make them work and at some point ticking "use old models" was just changing... your characters face... to "old" face, body frame and animations remained "new." And finally they decided to just remove them completely.
> 
> Now.. Noggen works since its a "buff" which they didnt touched, and im pretty sure is one of few (if not only) buff that remained using old "frame."
> As for tauren models, i tried digging trough all the toys, buffs and some of (but not all) tauren (Azeroth, Outland and Northrend) models... Sadly, so far they are all changed to new models, so youre out of luck.



I would like to correct you on the myth that Blizzard has completely removed the old model animations from the game. 

They haven't. 

Such examples of the old model animations like Akama's model which still uses the old Tauren model animation, you can go and see for yourself in the Black Temple if you don't believe me. The 3 Fish people in the Alliance Vale of Eternal Blossoms area, they have the old Night Elf model animations as well, you can find them on the second floor, on your left when you enter the city through the main entrance.

So their claim about the old model animations being removed from the game is a big lie. You can still see NPCs using the animations in the game. Can't we somehow find out the ID of the animations these NPCs are using and apply the tmorph for it in game? I even saw somebody using a toy that had the old model Tauren animation in a BG, I can't remember what the toys name was but I can confirm it was definitely using the old model Tauren skeleton rig.

I thought you guys knew about some of the old model animations that some NPCs had? If this is new knowledge then I hope it helps the developer of this Tmorph download to create some IDs that allows us to use the old model animations! We may have something to counter this with!  :Big Grin: 

Lets give this topic some more attention and lets find a solution to this problem ^^

Also; ALL Broken Draenei are using the Tauren old model animations, I just realized this as I was flying through Shattrath City. Very obvious evidence that they were lying about this.

----------


## evann

Being that most if not all of you are new here and are mainly here for tmorph. It sometimes can take 1-2 weeks for an update considering what the patch has done to the injection method. Be patient and let the man work on his proggy. He's been doing it for longer than most have been on the forums.

----------


## bashy

> I would like to correct you on the myth that Blizzard has completely removed the old model animations from the game. 
> 
> They haven't. 
> 
> Such examples of the old model animations like Akama's model which still uses the old Tauren model animation, you can go and see for yourself in the Black Temple if you don't believe me. The 3 Fish people in the Alliance Vale of Eternal Blossoms area, they have the old Night Elf model animations as well, you can find them on the second floor, on your left when you enter the city through the main entrance.
> 
> So their claim about the old model animations being removed from the game is a big lie. You can still see NPCs using the animations in the game. Can't we somehow find out the ID of the animations these NPCs are using and apply the tmorph for it in game? I even saw somebody using a toy that had the old model Tauren animation in a BG, I can't remember what the toys name was but I can confirm it was definitely using the old model Tauren skeleton rig.
> 
> I thought you guys knew about some of the old model animations that some NPCs had? If this is new knowledge then I hope it helps the developer of this Tmorph download to create some IDs that allows us to use the old model animations! We may have something to counter this with! 
> ...


Could you maybe go to these places and link the NPCs you are talking about (on WoWhead)? Then maybe some people more experience with tMorph can figure out how to use the old models. 




> Being that most if not all of you are new here and are mainly here for tmorph. It sometimes can take 1-2 weeks for an update considering what the patch has done to the injection method. Be patient and let the man work on his proggy. He's been doing it for longer than most have been on the forums.


Absolutely, can't believe how entitled some people are. Instead of complaining about not getting an update on a FREE program maybe donate some $ to the one working on tMorph for so long.

----------


## Xpanda

I've got an annoying problem with tmorph and have had for some time. I'm female by default, i use tmorph with .gender to become male. But for some odd reason im being transformed back to female after 30 seconds up to 3 minutes, and I can't figure out why?

I've checkd all macros i've got and there is no .gender in either of them which could make this happen.

Someone know what to do?

----------


## kaidos22

> I've got an annoying problem with tmorph and have had for some time. I'm female by default, i use tmorph with .gender to become male. But for some odd reason im being transformed back to female after 30 seconds up to 3 minutes, and I can't figure out why?
> 
> I've checkd all macros i've got and there is no .gender in either of them which could make this happen.
> 
> Someone know what to do?


Playing a demon hunter? It's something to do with metamorphosis I believe.

----------


## L_Rainy

> Being that most if not all of you are new here and are mainly here for tmorph. It sometimes can take 1-2 weeks for an update considering what the patch has done to the injection method. Be patient and let the man work on his proggy. He's been doing it for longer than most have been on the forums.


Haven't there only been four of them asking about an update? Or are there others on the previous page?

----------


## Enuma

> I've got an annoying problem with tmorph and have had for some time. I'm female by default, i use tmorph with .gender to become male. But for some odd reason im being transformed back to female after 30 seconds up to 3 minutes, and I can't figure out why?
> 
> I've checkd all macros i've got and there is no .gender in either of them which could make this happen.
> 
> Someone know what to do?


On which class is this happening and around which spell casts?

so far, i encountered two .gender specific issues:
1. If changing ANYTHING on your DH with Tmorph your Meta will ALWAYS be female. (i explained why is this in one of my older posts). Currently theres NO FIX for this.
2. If using .gender change on a Fury warrior your whirlwind animation will disappear. Currently theres NO FIX for this too.

I havent heard about that, or similar, issue so far. If you can tell us more about it then maybe we can help you out a bit?

Also, take note that some spells that morph your character, for instance Apotheosis will ALWAYS use original gender form.

----------


## bashy

> Haven't there only been four of them asking about an update? Or are there others on the previous page?


There shouldn't even be one. At least they could ask nicely. Either way, I find it quite rude to ask for an ETA on something you're getting for free. It's ready when it's ready.

----------


## xaroc

> Could you maybe go to these places and link the NPCs you are talking about (on WoWhead)? Then maybe some people more experience with tMorph can figure out how to use the old models.


I've just found that the Tmorph no longer works as it's outdated for me now, it looks like the problem is happening for me as well now.

However I'll provide the links to their page on WoWhead below

Here is the one for Akama: Akama - NPC - World of Warcraft (This applies to all Broken Draenei)

And the one for the Fish people that I found in the Vale of Eternal Blossoms area, Alliance side: Watershaper Sharu - NPC - World of Warcraft (All the Fish people have the same skeleton rig as the old model Night elf Male one)

Are there any developers that could respond to this so we can find out if it can be done?

----------


## xaroc

> Could you maybe go to these places and link the NPCs you are talking about (on WoWhead)? Then maybe some people more experience with tMorph can figure out how to use the old models.


I've just found that the Tmorph no longer works as it's outdated for me now, it looks like the problem is happening for me as well now.

However I'll provide the links to their page on WoWhead below:

Here is the one for Akama: Akama - NPC - World of Warcraft (This applies to all Broken Draenei)

And the one for the Fish people that I found in the Vale of Eternal Blossoms area, Alliance side: Watershaper Sharu - NPC - World of Warcraft (All the Fish people have the same skeleton rig as the old model Night elf Male one)

Are there any developers that could respond to this so we can find out if it can be done?

----------


## L_Rainy

> There shouldn't even be one. At least they could ask nicely. Either way, I find it quite rude to ask for an ETA on something you're getting for free. It's ready when it's ready.


Well, yeah but it's like this for almost any program

I mean, they shouldn't freak out if something that relies on certain things to function is outdated when those things change but nobody can change their attitudes

----------


## Genetic Styles

> There shouldn't even be one. At least they could ask nicely. Either way, I find it quite rude to ask for an ETA on something you're getting for free. It's ready when it's ready.


I mean, you're not wrong but at the same time you're in this thread because you want to know as well. It's not like you're here defending this guy's integrity or something. You want it just like we do. Yea, it might come off as rude.

----------


## Makoren

I don't know if anyone saw my last post, but is there a way to change an NPC's look into another NPC? And if not are there any plans to do so?

----------


## Theguythatsisq

> There shouldn't even be one. At least they could ask nicely. Either way, I find it quite rude to ask for an ETA on something you're getting for free. It's ready when it's ready.


If anything, asking for updates often would let the developer know that the community still highly values his program

----------


## Mentallydeficient

I think the only way to make old models work again is to replace some of the model files in the game, and morph all the new abilities into old ones (Morph new shadowstrike into old ambush or something) to make the gear behave correctly and not bug out with the new abilities

----------


## ollisan05

I'm not sure if you guys are just stupid or.. ignorant? WoWScrnShot_100716_094045.jpg Theres an option for Old char models. Press ESC when ingame, then Press System>Advanced>Show new character models tick that box off and poof your old models are back.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> I'm not sure if you guys are just stupid or.. ignorant? WoWScrnShot_100716_094045.jpg Theres an option for Old char models. Press ESC when ingame, then Press System>Advanced>Show new character models tick that box off and poof your old models are back.


Maybe you shouldn't talk when you're ****ing clueless

Changing to the old models in the advanced settings won't change the animations when you run, jump or any combat animations, it's only gonna reskin your character, and it doesn't even work for all races.

----------


## ollisan05

> Maybe you shouldn't talk when you're ****ing clueless
> 
> Changing to the old models in the advanced settings won't change the animations when you run, jump or any combat animations, it's only gonna reskin your character, and it doesn't even work for all races.


Doesnt work for Night elf, or blood elf. But on my undead the animations got back to the old atleast some. So try before being a total ass. Also be happy you CAN get the old char models at all.

----------


## ollisan05

It's weirdly halfish mixed between old and new animations.

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> Doesnt work for Night elf, or blood elf. But on my undead the animations got back to the old atleast some. So try before being a total ass. Also be happy you CAN get the old char models at all.


No the animations are not the old rofl, check with noggenfogger elixir and compare, stop commenting if you're clueless. Please.

----------


## ollisan05

> No the animations are not the old rofl, check with noggenfogger elixir and compare, stop commenting if you're clueless. Please.


I'm not clueless you gypsy. I never said all were? On my undead walk animation was.

----------


## Xpanda

No I am playing shaman :s

----------


## Xpanda

> Playing a demon hunter? It's something to do with metamorphosis I believe.


no i'm playing shamn :s

----------


## Unfairz

How hard is it to update tmorph actually ?
if any active members here know how to do so coding wise ask journey to show you the steps, this way we get more than 1 person to do the updates maybe ?

----------


## kefkamadman

When it comes to the program being updated, I take the path of patience. Harassing someone who updates a vital (at least to me) program is just bound to distract them and slow them down on development. And with the new animations and such, I simply cannot play my male troll mage anymore, I can't stand anything about the new anims, though I have yet to try it with that one option ticked off.

----------


## Wilkes

He probably only has to update a line of code, unless the update makes breaking changes (which these small incremental ones shouldn't, but might).

I'm sure it'll be updated soon. I hope. I made a dwarf mage.

----------


## Source01riol

Thank you for Tmorph, it made my wow experience so much more enjoyable, being able to play just a few hours weekly i had a blast using you're shinny developed gem, without hurting no one in game !
I don't know frankly if i would be able to even touch WoW without this , so thank you again, I really appreciate your effort and the time you put into developing this!

----------


## Brocksly

Chill out, he will update it when he's got time for it.

----------


## xaroc

> I think the only way to make old models work again is to replace some of the model files in the game, and morph all the new abilities into old ones (Morph new shadowstrike into old ambush or something) to make the gear behave correctly and not bug out with the new abilities


Do you think that's possible? Can we get a developer in here to confirm what our options are and if it's doable? If Noggenfogger works for us in game right now then I can only assume that we just need to find the ID for the old model animations for each specific character? Although I honestly can't say I see why we would need to replace the model files in the game. And that's bannable as well so I'm not too keen on using that method either.

----------


## Narcnarc

> He probably only has to update a line of code, unless the update makes breaking changes (which these small incremental ones shouldn't, but might).
> 
> I'm sure it'll be updated soon. I hope. I made a dwarf mage.


 Reason for picking my dwarf mage: critical damage racial, tmorph.

----------


## Enuma

> Do you think that's possible? Can we get a developer in here to confirm what our options are and if it's doable? If Noggenfogger works for us in game right now then I can only assume that we just need to find the ID for the old model animations for each specific character? Although I honestly can't say I see why we would need to replace the model files in the game. And that's bannable as well so I'm not too keen on using that method either.


Your post goes out of the Tmorph topic and youre asking question in wrong sub-forum.
Some of Owned's sub-forums that might be able to help you with your questinons are:
WoW Model Editing Tools and guides
WoW Model Editing
Advanced Model Editing

Take note that there are far more dedicated forums that are only and all about WoW model edits, im not gonna post em here to avoid any advertisement.
As active poster in two of biggest modding communities let me give you some reply.

First of all.. What youre asking is something that is against blizzards ToS in any possible way, and theres two possible ways that it could be done.
One is via direct file modding which is bannable by Blizz ToS, second one is via overlay injection (similar to TMorph but way deeper thus harder and more prone to become bannable too)

New and Old models are in different formats, they have different textures, differently placed textures on their meshes and, most of all different number of polygons and bones.
So.. all in all they are in two completely different formats. Completely.
Now, as i said several times, old models MIGHT be still ingame, i havent bothered to check as im more now into RL stuff and actually playing the game, not just having fun with modding it.
What would you should do next is to actually check are they there, and if they are there find a way to extract them via third party program.
As those are just raw models it self, skeleton, body frame and meshes (aka body skins) IF you manage to export them you need to track down every bone animation (movement) per coordinates (X,Y,Z azis) for every single basic animations and edit them next (3d max, Maya for instance) and re-check isnt there any errors in animations exporting, for ALL basic animations like walking, emotes, iddle, running, autoattack, swimming, jumping, death.. etc etc. Per model.
So, that right there is a tasking process. as you can see.
Next, you will need to find a way to convert them back to Legion NEW model file type organization and make everything work as it should AFTER conversion. So... a lot of trial and error process right there.
After the conversion is done, then you need to actually edit WoW data file thats accessing files in which are models stored and edit them for new set of rules.
Finally.. Warden.. scans most of the files, if files are not the expected size it will mark them as damaged and start download of new files from server.

So.. for *TL;DR about this part*
You need to find old models them selfs, extract them via Third party program, edit them in some of 3D editing programs (im using Maya) so you can recheck and move everything, convert them to NEW models file structure that has same file structure, same file location (on the model grid meshes and bones need to be on exact same place as in new models), same size and same call code for basic animations so you could avoid WoW repair. And at the end you need to play with wow Data file that calls for those models too so it would be able to call them ingame.

Next.. you keep mixing up models, basic animations and spell animations. All Character Models (NPC or Playable), OLD and NEW, have *basic animations* as part of their code. So, theres no "Spell ID" for night elf jump or Tauren auto attack swing for instance, its part of the character model's code of how how model does some basic functions which is part of Wow code.
Old models had far less polygons and "bones" in their skeletal frame than new models. So, for instance, on OLD model, complete arm (from shoulder up till hand) had two bones, but on NEW models it might be three or even four bones so muscles could flex a bit in animations, therefor look better and more natural.
As i said, all animations have two component, skeletal movement in XYZ axis and animation (spell animation+sound). So, in old models something like weapon swing moved only two bones in several set of coordinates on XYZ axis, but on new models for exactly the same animation youre moving three or more bones on several set of coordinates in XYZ. Thus, new models are more complex, looks more natural and animation is more flowing. And im just talking about one arm weapon swing, rest of the model is standing still as its stone. If you want full animation you need to factor in then shoulder movement, head movement, body flexing etc etc. All of those have their set path on XYZ per basic animation per model. New models are far more complex. So.. by using NEW models with OLD basic animation you will end up with so much clipping that it breaks your brain.

*TL;DR about this part*
Basic animations like jumping, auto attack, swiming, running...etc are the part of the model's code it self or part of game code which is not accessible with anything that doesnt break ToS. Its a set of XYZ coordinates for EVERY bone and polygon movement in space for every basic animation, per animation. per model. Theres no spell id for it. Due to enormous difference in bone structure and polygon count between old and new models even if you manage to dig up old basic animations you will end up with heavy clipping due to difference in positioning of bones in XYZ axis.

With all that being said, ill just add this so you can see what im talking about**:
WOD Beta - Old animations on new models

All that i wrote is actually just partly covered, on top of my mind.
As you can see this is faaaaarrr deep into breaking Blizzards ToS so people arent playing with it much, simply cons are much larger than pros. Why go so much length when its simply bannable since you need to edit files them self.
It IS possible, its already done on large number of private servers where on legacy servers (Wotlk, Cata, MoP) old models are replaced with updated WoD models.


As for Tmorph and its injection method. TMorph uses files that are already in the game and its minor visual change Client based that doesnt give you much of advantage. So.. Its using commands to call stuff thats already defined ingame. IF old models and animations arent there that would be completely different level of injection (if even possible) and TMorph would go in download somewhat over 2GBs (Patch for private servers with New models including modified WoW.exe for MoP standalone download is well over 4GBs). Even if its possible its questionable how would blizzard treat this modification, as, as i said, so far TMorph is nearly harmless so blizzard lets it slide all this time.
On top of that, as Journey said countless times, he wants TMorph to stay whitelisted (or atleast in Gray zone) so he will not add any features that would Blacklist TMorph.

As for anything else.. I suggest you to ask this question in Owned's WoW modding sub-forum as this is more question for that subforum than TMorph topic.

TMorph topic it self is for finding solution for stuff that are already implemented but we, as users, have issue with (like currently not found solution for Meta model change, recently solved question about VoidForm, Divine Storm second animation change etc etc). Or simply to report bugs.

EDIT:
This post is not intended to offend anyone, nor to do anything similar, i wrote is as informative, just so anyone whos thinking about same question could have idea what needs to be done to actually make it work.

----------


## PowerCandy

Hi ther, I am a huge fan of Tmorph.
If you somehow r fan of the Old Animations. 
I would very much like you to support this thread on EU forums.
Tho I wish the US could support here.

But let us stick to what we have.

http://eu.battle.net/forums/en/wow/t...3801400?page=1

----------


## xaroc

Thank you to Enuma for providing a substantial amount of information on the topic. This will definitely help anyone reading this, hopefully a developer who would be willing to create something. I'm not a developer myself and I have little to no knowledge of actual animation scripting or anything like that. Nor do I have a lot of knowledge of editing WoW files and I try to avoid doing so as often as I can. I'm new to these forums and haven't posted much. I had no idea that I was posting in the wrong place, but as seeing as theres been plenty of posts left here asking about the old models, I decided to start a small topic here, I've posted one in the General forum area but that place is dead, this is my only option.

I don't think it's fair that we have to go through all that effort just to restore something that should've been left alone. This could be solved so easily but Blizzard is not going to have it. They believe that they can be lazy and not put in much effort. They removed the night elves old textures and animations because they could not be bothered to add tattoos and horns on them, they simply could not be bothered. We are being punished because the new developers at Blizzard have decided that this game is clearly not worth their time to work on. You have to understand that all these people including me would not be here asking for some kind of solution for our old models problem if Blizzard didn't do what they did.

Although regarding what you said about the old models still being in the game, they are. I have said so many times in this thread, I have provided evidence, I just can't do anything for myself since Tmorph needs an update, that's not a complaint by the way, that's just my current situation. 

And I don't really know much about forum "etiquette" and don't really care, the admins or moderators are free to move my threads wherever they want. I just want some answers and solutions so I can get back to enjoying WoW again.

----------


## Kassarus

Okay, so I know it's outdated as of posting this, but can someone help me with something? I wanna morph my druid forms, and don't completely understand the whole addon folder thing. Also, I'd like to know how to find the display IDs for the artifact weapon shapeshift skins for feral/guardian druids. Unfortunately, just morphing your weapon into the artifact skin doesn't also change your shapeshifts.  :Frown:  thanks much for your time and help, respectively! <3

----------


## Metlhard

Update new version WoW!

----------


## zZyhad

How long can we play?  :Wink:

----------


## Enuma

> Thank you to Enuma for providing a substantial amount of information on the topic. This will definitely help anyone reading this, hopefully a developer who would be willing to create something. I'm not a developer myself and I have little to no knowledge of actual animation scripting or anything like that. Nor do I have a lot of knowledge of editing WoW files and I try to avoid doing so as often as I can. I'm new to these forums and haven't posted much. I had no idea that I was posting in the wrong place, but as seeing as theres been plenty of posts left here asking about the old models, I decided to start a small topic here, I've posted one in the General forum area but that place is dead, this is my only option.
> I don't think it's fair that we have to go through all that effort just to restore something that should've been left alone. This could be solved so easily but Blizzard is not going to have it. They believe that they can be lazy and not put in much effort. They removed the night elves old textures and animations because they could not be bothered to add tattoos and horns on them, they simply could not be bothered. We are being punished because the new developers at Blizzard have decided that this game is clearly not worth their time to work on. You have to understand that all these people including me would not be here asking for some kind of solution for our old models problem if Blizzard didn't do what they did.
> 
> Although regarding what you said about the old models still being in the game, they are. I have said so many times in this thread, I have provided evidence, I just can't do anything for myself since Tmorph needs an update, that's not a complaint by the way, that's just my current situation. 
> 
> And I don't really know much about forum "etiquette" and don't really care, the admins or moderators are free to move my threads wherever they want. I just want some answers and solutions so I can get back to enjoying WoW again.



Youre welcome mate! Thank you for positive feedback!  :Smile: 
The thing is.. That old models MIGHT be still ingame, but the models that are heavily based on them, Broken, Jinyu, Taunka, are left in game since it would be a waste of resources to update them. Since their model is heavily edited old model if they switch to new model that would be a lot of work for something that is not playable race, and you see them for...around 4hours while storming trough leveling and maaaybeeee some extra time if youre Fraction fanatic. So, as i said, updating them would be pointless, waste of manpower and resources for something that doesnt affect their revenue aka money income.
the thing is..you cant use those  :Big Grin:  Why? Simply because it uses the body of old race, but the head model is changed. And in files its marked as different race and NPC.
Next, well you could export those, as they use old models and basic animations you can use their XYZ movement coordinates and try to mirrior it back to new models. Again ending up with model editing unfortunately.

now.. what comes to my mind is try morphing in specific NPC (like Jinyu, Taunka) and try simply playing the game with that model. You will end up stuck as specific NPC, no different armor at all, model clipping due to using new animations on old models.. but atleast youll have that basic animations to old.

During Legion Beta there were several attempts to make old player models work with new animations and it simply didnt work, because old models were really old and outdated and animations became more advanced and complex. End result is that you ended up with Old texture skin on new models with new animation.

In any case, no matter what you do youre hitting ToS wall of Blizzard machine so.. kinda not worth it to be messing with.
As i said, people did manage to port new models to old expansions, but only for Private servers as it uses Modified WoW.exe too to pull those files in game. Private server dont have Blizzards ToS so youre bound only by servers community rules there, no Blizz's ToS there.

I do agree with you that they should left them in game as they are part of wow life, those are over 10years old, and even so over time they were updated few times they remained the same. Community got used to them and its a wrong choice to remove them, i cant put my finger on several decision that they made during Legion development my self like reduction of maxCamera distance and removing Lua command behind it making it nearly impossible to change it above allowed distance, Removal of old models and, most of all OLD animations.

As i said, new spell animations use same spell ID in database that is co-responding to old animations IDs. So OLD character animations that were updated got replaced for sure. theres no question about it.
Now.. spell animations are shared with NPCs that use similar skill. So, for instance roguish humanoid NPCs could use same spell, with same spell ID, like for instance Kick and Gouge and those got replaced as well too. So, this is one spell with one spell ID shared with players and NPCs. If player animations for that spell ended up updated - so will NPCs as they use same spell in database. And vice versa.

However that same NPC might use slightly different spell animation for, for instance Stealth with slightly less occupancy, different particle animations, or simply using different sound, which, in database makes it different than players and use different spell ID. End result is slight variation in spell animation, they look similar but they are two different spells with different IDs. If player animation ends up updated NPCs wont be affected by this change since its different spell. And vice versa.

With all that being said, if you need old spell animations you could try digging trough WoWHeads spell database. I presume that eventually you will be able to find some of old animations that NPCs are using. Then simply replace it via Tmorph with the spell that you want to replace it with.

This is again manual process of trial and error and its quite tasking as well. unless someone goes trough database and finds old looking spell animation and makes a list with it, for instance like: "[Warrior] {Fury] - Whirlwind - spell ID - old looking spell ID" this process is down to you.
So, you CAN replace your spell animations with NPC spell animations, its just down to tracking correct spell IDs for them.




> Okay, so I know it's outdated as of posting this, but can someone help me with something? I wanna morph my druid forms, and don't completely understand the whole addon folder thing. Also, I'd like to know how to find the display IDs for the artifact weapon shapeshift skins for feral/guardian druids. Unfortunately, just morphing your weapon into the artifact skin doesn't also change your shapeshifts.  thanks much for your time and help, respectively! <3


Hello mate.. If you have feral/guardian druid artifact weapon equipped its not possible to change your cat/bear form at all.
Addon that i wrote, based on Journeys code in first post DOES WORK up until you get your artifact weapon after which artifact weapon form simply "took over" your cat model and game it self displays it ON TOP of ANY model that youre using. So, for instance if you change your feral look to fire puss via addon it will work just fine until you get your Feral artifact, after which artifact form took over and displays its new skin over whatever is beneath it.




> How long can we play?


Technically you can play as much as you have your sub left and your RL time allows you to play. TMorph is not related to your decision on "how long can you play" its just free program depends on one developer which supports donations, his free time and will to update it. Its free, so theres no strings attached, Journey can update it whenever he sees it fit or his time allows it.

----------


## ZOMGMAO

I can't even play the game without tmorph anymore.
Keep up the good work dude!

----------


## remedios

> I can't even play the game without tmorph anymore.
> Keep up the good work dude!


m2 m8... m2... hope hes taking so long to update cause hes checking if old animation are still in the game!!

----------


## Zevlol

I just want to not look ugly when leveling  :Big Grin:

----------


## remedios

> I just want to not look ugly when leveling


spamming f5 and hoping my dream comes true, my UD famale warlock is mad ugly....

----------


## 844

afaik he is at the NA regionals as an admin, so we probably have to wait atleast until after this weekend

----------


## Skellaman

> afaik he is at the NA regionals as an admin, so we probably have to wait atleast until after this weekend


He needs to tell blizzard to stop breaking his damn "hack" lol!

----------


## Delta-Hawk

when will it be updated? Tuesday? Or in a few days? Waiting to morph myself into my favourite race :/

----------


## Jolted

im watching a streamer and his tmorph is working!! How the hell is this possible??

----------


## zZyhad

> im watching a streamer and his tmorph is working!! How the hell is this possible??


Who is this streamer ?

----------


## Sebaision

Journey has just returned home. I would assume Tmorph will be updated by the end of the day

----------


## Delta-Hawk

> Journey has just returned home. I would assume Tmorph will be updated by the end of the day


Where do you read it that he got home?

----------


## Shunatan

Super grateful for this program and the work journey does, thanks for keeping up with patches and keeping tmorph alive

----------


## kurigosh

i'm using this awesome program but i'm a bit scared of blizz banning me lol

----------


## Sebaision

> Where do you read it that he got home?


His twitter.

----------


## Journey

Pushed out a quick update for 7.0.3.22747.

----------


## Shunatan

Thank you sir, i appreciate you

----------


## letzwaa

Tyvm you're the best  :Smile:

----------


## Stupendous

Doesn't seem to work for me, my game is running (WoW-64) and I run tInject and it says it was succesfully and to press a key to continue, i hit enter and it closes but in game typing commands like .mount 45797 appear in chat and don't do anything. Am I not doing something right?

----------


## hsakount

Thanks alot for the update! Apriciate it

----------


## xaroc

I've been doing some research on the issue of whether or not the old models are still in the game and I've been using Tmorph to test out the animations to see whether or not they would glitch or bug out with the emotes and the animations of certain spells.

I have found that all the animations work just fine with any spell used on my Druid and Warrior with the exception of pummel which applies to all old model animations, it doesn't do any animation, the character just stands still, there may be an easy fix for that by finding out what ID allows you to do the old pummel animation. Other than that, they work beautifully. Below I will state what old model animations I've tested and what the results were and I will state which model I used.

Night Elf old model animations: Works just fine, all the emotes and all the spells that I can use work fine and don't bug out or break. - Morph used: Emperor Vek'lor. 15778 is the ID

Blood Elf old model animations: Works just fine, emotes and spells all sync up with the body and don't bug out or break. - Morph used: Kael'thas Sunstrider. 20023 is the ID.

Tauren old model animations: Works just fine, emotes and spells all sync up with the body and don't bug out or break either - Morph used: Akama. 20681 is the ID

Human old model animations: Works just fine, emotes and spells all sync up with the body and don't bug out or break. - Morph used: Arthas Small. 21976 is the ID

I plan to do some more research on this and find out what else will bug up with these old model animations. So far all I'm seeing here is a lack of support for the new spell animations which is of course what caused this problem in the first place. Despite that, I've found that for some of the spells that currently use new spell animations, the old model animations resorts to the default swinging animation with a melee weapon or for a Druid the default casting animation for instant spells and castable spells. Which goes to show that the new spell animations are actually not necessary to make this work in the game.

My research is to show that if you do even just a little bit of research, you'd realize that Blizzard's stance on the "limitations" and "issues" with bringing back the old model animations back into the game are devoid of any integrity, especially when you read some of the statements they have given us and what we're seeing in the game. I'll link a quote from a Blizzard developer who posted this on a forum thread about the old model animations issue:

* Posted by Celestalon

"Both HD and SD models use the same animation rigs now. We've added a ton of new combat animations in Legion, and it's important that they work for both SD and HD." 

They are deliberately avoiding the fact that the new combat animations also work with most of the old models skeleton RIGs. They haven't once mentioned this anywhere on their website or stated this.

But this is going far off the subject, this is a Tmorph thread and is not a place to protest anything, I am simply trying to provide as much information as possible to the developer of this program or *any developer*  that may be reading through this thread who may have the capabilities to give us a solution so we may finally get our old model animations back.

I hope you realize that lots of players also want what I want and some of them are most likely lurking this thread looking for an answer or a solution to this problem like I was before.

----------


## Laniria

> Doesn't seem to work for me, my game is running (WoW-64) and I run tInject and it says it was succesfully and to press a key to continue, i hit enter and it closes but in game typing commands like .mount 45797 appear in chat and don't do anything. Am I not doing something right?


Did you use the item ID for the mount or its displayID? Additionally, if you are running a modded version of WoW then it will not register it as running.

----------


## PowerCandy

Thanks alot for updating.
Ive been sitting and f5 forever now  :Smile: )) Makes a smile to the face now that it has been.
Tho Ive tried, tho many pages on this thread., but about the old animations.
Ive seen some users on this forum post about that this is not possible with Tmorph. But however. Ive seen that some people r using, noggenfogger morph or Akama, morph and stuff to gain the old animations. Now my question.
Is it possible to somehow make a kind of overlap on these models? so that I still keep my gear on? Or change the outer skin, lets say, that I want to be a Undead male, with the old model of that I can either use Noggenfogger or the Crack Elf, from Belf start area, now ive seen noggen/skeleton in WOW model viewer with gear on alot of times, that is not pretty  :Smile: 
but however the crack elf, is more like an actual undead- can it somehow be converted? Or do I need to post this somewhere else?

----------


## iminwow

Hi Journey, here's a old human model morph, is possible to make it a race and we cant put our gear on? ^^ .morph 61050

----------


## Method

Anyone know how to get stuff like Demon hunter horns on a non-demon hunter?

Just wondering.

Also Journey thanks for the update, my ugly female troll now belf female sends her regards.

----------


## xaroc

That's exactly what I'm trying to ask, all this needs is a way to overlap our current looks onto those morph models and we'd basically have pre-WOD animations again.

I think it's possible to do this. We'd need an actual developer read these posts and respond to this for us to know if it's actually possible though and how we would have to do it.

----------


## Cortx

logged out and got a mini patch that made tmorph outdate T.T

----------


## Christhammer

Worked for one day hahah. Now it needs to be updated again.

----------


## Laniria

God damnit Blizzard...

----------


## Delta-Hawk

> God damnit Blizzard...


I dont know why but I laughed so hard at this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.0.3.22810.

----------


## Perssonen

Journey, you are the man. Seriously.

----------


## Shunatan

I cannot thank you enough, you're the man.

----------


## xaroc

Journey, do you have any plans to do something about the old models problem we've been having?

----------


## Kairen

I just want the update for druid artifact forms, but at least it's updated, always thankful for that.

----------


## nxr2

Thanks for updating, 
still wondering if anyone can tell me how to find the ID for the Deviat Delight food that turns you into a Ninja <3

----------


## Enuma

> Thanks for updating, 
> still wondering if anyone can tell me how to find the ID for the Deviat Delight food that turns you into a Ninja <3


Heres the Savory Deviate Delight on wowhead

Everything on wowhead is linked to ingame ID and ID it self is located in web link it self, so, for instance, Savorys Deviate Delight web link is www.wowhead.com/item=6657 where 6657, number behind "=" is ingame ID of the item it self.
This rule applies to every other spell, item, or NPC in game, so its just down to tracking down what you need.

Savory Deviate Delight actually has two different buffs:
* (60 min) Yaaarrrr (turns you into a pirate)
* (60 min) Flip Out (turns you into a ninja)

So, now its down to tracking down the buff that turns you into ninja it self that food gives you.
Flip Out - turns you into ninja for 60min.
Yaaarrrr - turns you into pirate for 60min.

So, using example up, where ingame ID is number after "=" Flip Out ingame spell ID would be 8220
I presume that this is what you were looking for, buff it self that morphs you into Assassin (ninja) not the food that gives you randomly one of two buffs
. 
Sadly, if you use it for morphing something you will see just spell animation "splash animation," you wont be changed to Ninja it self as mentioned food works similar to Demon Hunters Meta form, swaps your player model with another one, in this case Assassins NPC located somewhere in the world.
Under spell info you will find IDs for models in which you will be morphed via buff.
Using same rule as above, you can easily dig up NPC IDs so you could try morphing your self into Assassin (ninja) model it self, not looking for buff nor the food.

----------


## toon52

Hello, 
sorry for my bad english i'm a french user

thanks a lot for the Tmorph, i use it everytime ! 


My question : 

I play with garrosh morph for my arm warrior (!morph32904) but i found a better morph for me (this : !morph 49585), it's not the same, look the skin is different... But this morph is just too huge !! how can i have this morph (49585) in normal size please ? or maybe it's impossible ? :'(

goodbye  :Big Grin:

----------


## nxr2

> Heres the Savory Deviate Delight on wowhead
> 
> Everything on wowhead is linked to ingame ID and ID it self is located in web link it self, so, for instance, Savorys Deviate Delight web link is www.wowhead.com/item=6657 where 6657, number behind "=" is ingame ID of the item it self.
> This rule applies to every other spell, item, or NPC in game, so its just down to tracking down what you need.
> 
> Savory Deviate Delight actually has two different buffs:
> * (60 min) Yaaarrrr (turns you into a pirate)
> * (60 min) Flip Out (turns you into a ninja)
> 
> ...


Thank you Enuma

----------


## crunk001

I have a question regarding artifact skins: How do you morph them? For example I want to morph my prot paladin artifact in the divine protector skin, 3rd row. What code do I have to enter?

----------


## fttf

OFC, exemple : .item 16 128402 29 or .item 16 128402 15

----------


## xaroc

I've just done some more research, I have found the Orc old model animations, the Orcs of Hellfire Ramparts are currently using the old model animations.

Vazruden - NPC - World of Warcraft - This is a boss from the dungeon, if you go on the WoWhead link I've added here you can see in the model viewer the old model Orc with the animations.

I have discovered the old model animations for almost every race except for Dwarf, Gnome and Trolls. I'll be looking for those in the game as well, I believe that all the old model animations still exist in the game and that Blizzard lied about removing them.

This means that it is very possible to get our old models back if we can just find out how to overlap our character's textures on the old animations and find the spell ID for our old spells so we can set them to the default animation for any new spells added to the game.

This is one step closer to getting our old models back guys!!

Journey, would it be possible for you to help us?

Edit: Discovered the old model animations for Trolls and Gnomes. The Trolls one are found in Zul'Drak and the Gnomes one is found in Ulduar.

Gundrak Savage - NPC - World of Warcraft - Again, if you look at the model viewer, you'll see the same animations for the old model Troll
animations.

Mimiron - NPC - World of Warcraft - The old animation for Gnomes, check the model viewer.

Goran Steelbreaker - NPC - World of Warcraft - The old model animations for Dwarves, the model viewer shows it as well. 

So there you have it, all the old model animations still exist in the game. It's possible for all the races to use the old model animations in the game.

Will we get some more support on this? Does anybody know where I could take all this to get heard and maybe get something to happen? Journey and the other posters here seem not to be interested.

----------


## Chega

I don't know if I am allowed to post links to other websites, if not just delete this post but I found a great site for tMorph ID's - WarcraftNinja - Huge Collection of tMorph Codes - Everything from gear sets to weapon enchants

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> I've just done some more research, I have found the Orc old model animations, the Orcs of Hellfire Ramparts are currently using the old model animations.
> 
> Vazruden - NPC - World of Warcraft - This is a boss from the dungeon, if you go on the WoWhead link I've added here you can see in the model viewer the old model Orc with the animations.
> 
> I have discovered the old model animations for almost every race except for Dwarf, Gnome and Trolls. I'll be looking for those in the game as well, I believe that all the old model animations still exist in the game and that Blizzard lied about removing them.
> 
> This means that it is very possible to get our old models back if we can just find out how to overlap our character's textures on the old animations and find the spell ID for our old spells so we can set them to the default animation for any new spells added to the game.
> 
> This is one step closer to getting our old models back guys!!
> ...



I'd love to help if I could.... But I'm far more clueless than you on the matter.

Thanks though for the old animations you found in the game, you don't know any old human female skin that's morphable? IMO the best one for sure

Hopefully someone will develop something to let us morph to the old animations, it'd be the dream for sure

----------


## xaroc

Thanks for reminding me about the female old model animations, I'll be looking for those now!

There will be something for us to use soon, there's no way people are just going to let this one go.

I'll post when I've found all the female old model animations in the game  :Smile:

----------


## kelseyx

are the wod glad titles not working or am I doing it wrong. I cant morph the wild gladiator title anyone got the id for it?

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> are the wod glad titles not working or am I doing it wrong. I cant morph the wild gladiator title anyone got the id for it?


.title 308 = Primal Gladiator
.title 315 = Wild Gladiator
.title 316 = Warmongering Gladiator

----------


## ray1892

Can someone tell me how I can have the appearance that I have when using Masquerade? Or the one from Court of Stars.

----------


## Fretzel

If you use Ring of Broken Promises (turns you into Erinys) you can also get both old animations & models of Blood Elf Female aswell. Some of the newer animations they've made in Legion gets reverted to old animations. Just like new vs old shield slam, animation just converts.

Exactly same scenario with Noggenfogger elixir and so on. I don't understand why blizzard doesn't just let us play with old models & animations instead of forcing us into using the new ones.

----------


## xaroc

I'm having trouble finding NPCs using the old animations for female characters, I think the Human female old animations can be found in the Mount Hyjal raid, Jaina uses it I think. But I'll have to check.

They won't let us play with the old models and animations because they have a really big ego and to give in now would shatter it. It has absolutely nothing to do with gameplay, they have other things to be worried about like RNG, Legendaries and current PvP state which is atrocious.

I can't comprehend what was going through the developer's minds when they said "Okay guys, we need to add new animations in the game and make everybody use the new models". What could they have been thinking at that point? What was the urgency? Was it life threatening? I will never know because it appears they've put so much effort into the animations that they forgot the rest of the game.

And then there's the issue where Blizzard had to hire new developers since they moved all the old ones to that Call of Duty carbon copy game they call "Overwatch". The new developers may have felt the extreme urgency to "leave their mark" in a nearly 12 year old game and thus the reason why the game has turned into this coin slot arcade game.

The old WOD option was a perfect balance that allowed players to choose how they wanted their characters to look. This whole "You think you want it but you don't" thing is getting out of hand with Blizzard.

Anyway, like always, if you have any information that could potentially support this then I ask that you post it in here or at least direct me to forum that may have better support and more people working on this issue. 

Thank you ^^

----------


## Timmpah

Hey I'm curious if it's possible to make it with tmorph so me as a rogue, to morph my two 1H into One 2H and have 2H animations?

----------


## Enuma

> I have a question regarding artifact skins: How do you morph them? For example I want to morph my prot paladin artifact in the divine protector skin, 3rd row. What code do I have to enter?


Copying back one of my old posts:

Artifacts are listed as a different skin per row, different model per column.
So, you use usual command for morphing weapon with artifact ID then just add skin number that you want.

For instance, Ashbringer with first hidden appearance:
.item 16 120978 25

1st appearance: 9 10 11 12
2nd appearance: 13 14 15 16
3rd appearance :17 18 19 20
4th appearance: 21 22 23 24
5th appearance: 25 26 27 28 (hidden)

http://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/20745575925




> Hey I'm curious if it's possible to make it with tmorph so me as a rogue, to morph my two 1H into One 2H and have 2H animations?



Of course its possible, thats the main goal of TMorph.

My Draenei 2H Retribution paladin is morphed to Panda DW with combination of Warrior/rogue animations.
All the codes needed are in the first post.  :Smile:

----------


## MZ64

I believe when you do some of the quest in shadowmoon valley (draenor) you get an ability called call to arms in which your garrison forces are assisting you and they still have their old model features (human male and female).

----------


## MZ64

I just tested on the horde side using call to arms and i got the old troll male model and the old orc female model.

----------


## Timmpah

> Copying back one of my old posts:
> 
> Of course its possible, thats the main goal of TMorph.
> 
> My Draenei 2H Retribution paladin is morphed to Panda DW with combination of Warrior/rogue animations.
> All the codes needed are in the first post.


Thanks for the response but how would I go on about it, I assume it's spell animations I need to change, but whats the ID for auto attack (2H) and autoattack (1H) because when I tried to remove the OH and only use one 2H it still was doing DW animations.

----------


## Enuma

> Thanks for the response but how would I go on about it, I assume it's spell animations I need to change, but whats the ID for auto attack (2H) and autoattack (1H) because when I tried to remove the OH and only use one 2H it still was doing DW animations.


Auto attack animation is changed automatically depending on which weapons are you using, so theres no spell ID there.
However, if you are using DW class, for instance outlaw rogue, and want to change it to 2H you need to do following steps:

.item 16 2H_weaponID
.item 17 0 --- (0 is for hiding specific item in that slot)

At this point your DW auto attacks will be shown as 2H auto attacks.

Now comes the hard part.
Since, for instance, Outlaw Rogue is DW spec and most of its spell animations, aka special attacks, are based on using both weapons they will be still shown as DW animations.
If youre using 2H weapon they look silly, in its best case scenario.
What you need to do now is to morph them to spell IDs that other 2H specs have.
For instance, you can go trough Unholy DKs, Ret Paladins, Survival Hunters and Arms Warriors, pick ones that you like and start exchanging them.
I personally always aim for brutality of a warrior so, for instance I would morph Saber Slash into Slam, Run Trough into Colossus Smash.. and so on..

But you get the idea, if youre morphing weapons to be of a different proficiency you also should use spells that are matching weapons proficiency.

----------


## Timmpah

> Auto attack animation is changed automatically depending on which weapons are you using, so theres no spell ID there.
> However, if you are using DW class, for instance outlaw rogue, and want to change it to 2H you need to do following steps:
> 
> .item 16 2H_weaponID
> .item 17 0 --- (0 is for hiding specific item in that slot)
> 
> At this point your DW auto attacks will be shown as 2H auto attacks.


That's what I did but the auto attack is treating the 2H as a 1H
And the off-hand was doing DW animation but fist-animation since there was no weapon there.

----------


## cHR1337

Could someone please post all Fel Warock Destruction Spells please?

----------


## knaswow

Any1 knows why it tells me Multiple WoW instances all the time?

----------


## donnybeast

For some reason when i use tMorph on my hunter to go from draenei to any other race i get a blue skin and the face screws up alot, but it only happens on my hunter.

I've tested it a bit more and it seems to be an issue with bows, crossbow and guns. since it only happens in beast mastery and marksman not in survival.

----------


## Quelfury

> For some reason when i use tMorph on my hunter to go from draenei to any other race i get a blue skin and the face screws up alot, but it only happens on my hunter.
> 
> I've tested it a bit more and it seems to be an issue with bows, crossbow and guns. since it only happens in beast mastery and marksman not in survival.


Same happens on my enhancement shaman, never happened on my warlock nor death knight regardless of spec

Edit: Basically I turn back into my original race and gender, but with a horrifying face, and the skin of whatever race i tmorphed into. Ended up running around as a female dwarf with tauren skin or orc skin, and a truly freaky face. Seems to trigger 100% on going in/out of ghost wolf, but also sometimes while dismounting/entering some place that dismounts me. Oh and I'm naked, like no armor what so ever, just weapons.

Pic: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## foxtrot08

Anyway to make Scale permanent?

----------


## DRLAN

Anyone got the Model id for the Nightborne -> CoS NPCs

----------


## lululalaland

@foxtrot08 ye it would be pretty wizard if you could make some options with tmorph permanent  :Wink:

----------


## xaroc

Since nobody really cares or wants to help out with the old model problem, including the developer of this program. I'm most likely going to have to go on a Vanilla private server like everybody else is.

The game is so empty now, I had 15 - 20 friends online 24/7 at the start, now only 2 of them log in sparingly just to do world quests and garri- I mean class hall missions, and Blizzard employees are abandoning ship, lots of employees have been leaving or quitting recently as well.

Nostalrius made an announcement recently slamming Blizzard with an ultimatum, either Blizzard releases legacy servers or Nostalrius will do it themselves. So I'm probably going to play on that, it'll be pretty awesome when it does happen. 

Also, I'll finally get my old models back, so that's a huge bonus as well and I'll be very happy.

----------


## leahu

Ok, so why exactly do you sometimes have the drunken effect when you use tmorph ? is this some kind of joke from Blizz for ppl who use the program or what ? because it's rather annoying.

----------


## wicked2501

Multiple WoW instances found: 13672 33284
Please enter a process ID:

Help??

----------


## cryptnic

> Auto attack animation is changed automatically depending on which weapons are you using, so theres no spell ID there.
> However, if you are using DW class, for instance outlaw rogue, and want to change it to 2H you need to do following steps:
> 
> .item 16 2H_weaponID
> .item 17 0 --- (0 is for hiding specific item in that slot)
> 
> At this point your DW auto attacks will be shown as 2H auto attacks.
> 
> Now comes the hard part.
> ...


Hi there, I was wondering if the method can in some way be applied to casting spell fx as well. 

What I mean is the holy glow on the hands when a holy school spell is cast, it was changed in legion/wod, and I can't seem to get it to change using Tmorph. My goal is to get all my spells for my Priest and Paladin using old animations and spell effects, since I've already (90%) done it for my rogue. The way you describe changing weapon type animation sounds like what I need to do for my problem, I was hoping you could help me, as it sounds you have a better understanding of this than I do.

to reiterate, it's the spell effect on the hands from the holy school, and not the spell, that I want to change, I've tried loads of different spells trying to change it, and it doesn't work.

----------


## Sebaision

> Since nobody really cares or wants to help out with the old model problem, including the developer of this program. I'm most likely going to have to go on a Vanilla private server like everybody else is.
> 
> The game is so empty now, I had 15 - 20 friends online 24/7 at the start, now only 2 of them log in sparingly just to do world quests and garri- I mean class hall missions, and Blizzard employees are abandoning ship, lots of employees have been leaving or quitting recently as well.
> 
> Nostalrius made an announcement recently slamming Blizzard with an ultimatum, either Blizzard releases legacy servers or Nostalrius will do it themselves. So I'm probably going to play on that, it'll be pretty awesome when it does happen. 
> 
> Also, I'll finally get my old models back, so that's a huge bonus as well and I'll be very happy.


This isn't the game forums. Journey does more than enough to update this program as much as he has time to. The game is far from empty. Employees getting better jobs =/= jumping ship. Nost didn't give blizzard an ultimatum, they simply said they would relaunch somewhere outside of US jurisdiction. Blizzard won't care because they can't do anything. Don't jump on these forums to complain about the game.

----------


## Kairen

It's been 30 sec since new version released and there is no update.

Hope I get a medal for being the first one to complain.

----------


## emmy

> Since nobody really cares or wants to help out with the old model problem, including the developer of this program. I'm most likely going to have to go on a Vanilla private server like everybody else is.
> 
> The game is so empty now, I had 15 - 20 friends online 24/7 at the start, now only 2 of them log in sparingly just to do world quests and garri- I mean class hall missions, and Blizzard employees are abandoning ship, lots of employees have been leaving or quitting recently as well.
> 
> Nostalrius made an announcement recently slamming Blizzard with an ultimatum, either Blizzard releases legacy servers or Nostalrius will do it themselves. So I'm probably going to play on that, it'll be pretty awesome when it does happen. 
> 
> Also, I'll finally get my old models back, so that's a huge bonus as well and I'll be very happy.


Please see your ignorant and ungrateful ass out of here. That'd be great.

Journey can't simply "help you with old model problem" because those skeletal rigs no longer exist. Do you expect him to re-import them into the game? That's not how it works.

"The game is so empty now, I had 15 - 20 friends online 24/7 at the start, now only 2 of them log in sparingly just to do world quests and garri- I mean class hall missions, and Blizzard employees are abandoning ship, lots of employees have been leaving or quitting recently as well."

Stop playing on a dead realm. I am not playing on a very populated realm myself, but the game is so far from dead it's not even remotely funny. And the "garrison meme" is outdated, old and quite frankly bullshit. You spend at most 15 minutes on your class hall every day unless you like to hang there. Everything else happens out in the world, in dungeons or raids. 

And no, not "everyone" is playing private servers. It's barely a single percentage of the entire population of WoW. Do me a favor.

----------


## jh16

The "older" models with the "old" animations aren't even in the game files any more. You would literally have to forward port the older models with their animations then have a patched exe (like the one I provide) in order for the game to use them.

----------


## Kairen

> The "older" models with the "old" animations aren't even in the game files any more. You would literally have to forward port the older models with their animations then have a patched exe (like the one I provide) in order for the game to use them.


How's that kickstarter going jh16 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

----------


## xaroc

1. Blizzard will care because giant ego the size of an entire universe, and Blizzard will lose.

2. I posted 4 or 5 comments here proving that the old model skeletal RIGs DO in fact still exist in the game and has not been removed at all because if that was the case we would have thousands upon thousands of bugged or missing NPCs in the world. Including raid bosses.

3. The game is empty and there is nothing that will revive it, you can deny it all you like but it's empty. And as for that Emmy person who tells me to "not" play on a dead realm like as if that would help my dwindling friends list, it would enlighten you to know that all my friends are from some of the most "populated" realm in the game, Outland, Silvermoon, Ravencrest and Sylvanas. So no, people are giving up barely after a month, at least Cataclysm took 2 months. 

4. I log in for 2 hours, realize that nobody wants to do World PvP, nobody wants to be friends, they just want gear so they can live their delusional fantasies of being the "best player ever" in this game over everyone else and the garri- damn it, I keep doing it, I mean Class Halls are forced to be a part of your entire gameplay for the rest of the expansion whether or not you want to. 

You need to learn how to deal with the fact that Legion is dogshit and that you got duped and scammed by Blizzard yourselves. Stop defending the people who are spitting in your face and taking your money, they don't give you extra gear if you do. Although if you pay an extra 20 dollars maybe they'd consider giving you a realm transfer since you're playing on a "dead realm" even though there's no such thing since Crossrealm arrived and all it's done is show just how empty the game is.

5. Is that why nearly one million players ALONE was playing on Nostalrius prior to it's shutdown? You need to face it, retail is dying for real this time, they done ****ed up and that's all there is, they either release Legacy and have an opportunity to be part of the future WoW or don't release it and end up being completely cut off from the game and having no authority at all over the game anymore, while there will be private hosted servers with small communities that will move on and enjoy the game their own way. 

Also it doesn't matter if I get forum banned anymore, Nostalrius will return and I will get my old models back, I don't need you people anymore, you've served your purpose.

So long story short, you're the ignorant one here trying to defend Blizzard while getting screwed in the ass by them.

Now make a response to that, but it's not like I'm going to come back here in eager anticipation to read it anyway, cunt.

----------


## Kairen

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Defensive Stance | WoWWiki | Fandom powered by Wikia

----------


## jeleopard

> 1. Blizzard will care because giant ego the size of an entire universe, and Blizzard will lose.
> 
> 2. I posted 4 or 5 comments here proving that the old model skeletal RIGs DO in fact still exist in the game and has not been removed at all because if that was the case we would have thousands upon thousands of bugged or missing NPCs in the world. Including raid bosses.
> 
> 3. The game is empty and there is nothing that will revive it, you can deny it all you like but it's empty. And as for that Emmy person who tells me to "not" play on a dead realm like as if that would help my dwindling friends list, it would enlighten you to know that all my friends are from some of the most "populated" realm in the game, Outland, Silvermoon, Ravencrest and Sylvanas. So no, people are giving up barely after a month, at least Cataclysm took 2 months. 
> 
> 4. I log in for 2 hours, realize that nobody wants to do World PvP, nobody wants to be friends, they just want gear so they can live their delusional fantasies of being the "best player ever" in this game over everyone else and the garri- damn it, I keep doing it, I mean Class Halls are forced to be a part of your entire gameplay for the rest of the expansion whether or not you want to. 
> 
> You need to learn how to deal with the fact that Legion is dogshit and that you got duped and scammed by Blizzard yourselves. Stop defending the people who are spitting in your face and taking your money, they don't give you extra gear if you do. Although if you pay an extra 20 dollars maybe they'd consider giving you a realm transfer since you're playing on a "dead realm" even though there's no such thing since Crossrealm arrived and all it's done is show just how empty the game is.
> ...



Your tears taste so good.

I love Legion.

My friends list of -- there's 54 people online right now, all love it.

I can see why nobody wants to be friends with you; you're a miserable *******.

----------


## Manis

> Please see your ignorant and ungrateful ass out of here. That'd be great.
> 
> Journey can't simply "help you with old model problem" because those skeletal rigs no longer exist. Do you expect him to re-import them into the game? That's not how it works.
> 
> "The game is so empty now, I had 15 - 20 friends online 24/7 at the start, now only 2 of them log in sparingly just to do world quests and garri- I mean class hall missions, and Blizzard employees are abandoning ship, lots of employees have been leaving or quitting recently as well."
> 
> Stop playing on a dead realm. I am not playing on a very populated realm myself, but the game is so far from dead it's not even remotely funny. And the "garrison meme" is outdated, old and quite frankly bullshit. You spend at most 15 minutes on your class hall every day unless you like to hang there. Everything else happens out in the world, in dungeons or raids. 
> 
> And no, not "everyone" is playing private servers. It's barely a single percentage of the entire population of WoW. Do me a favor.


The dude's deeply disappointed, no need to go full mode fanboy on him. Some of us are here to see if this program can give back something Blizzard took away, not just so we can run around and look like Sylvanas and whatever.
Although from reading here I doubt that this program can do that, all it really can do is save me the annoyance of chugging Noggenfogger elixirs four times before I get the intended effect. 

Anyway.
.morph 16176 Dr. whiterlimb

He looks like Professore Putrice in ICC, only smaller.

----------


## Chega

Here we go again, time to hit refresh waiting on Journey to update for 7.1  :Big Grin:

----------


## idpsutank

anyone know the id to transform into a Nightborne? like the one you do when you put on the disguise in suramar?

----------


## ziggytwist

so how do I change the animation for ice lance on the normal male undead model to be that of the old skeleton from the hip badass cast animation?

----------


## Enuma

The thing is.. Its not the issue ARE old models and skeletal rigs in the game or not, rather than what needs to be done to use them.
As i explained several times, no matter if those files are in game files and inactive, or not there at all, in any case they need to be "forced" over new models and that includes memory writes or WoW.exe mods that go far deeper than simple animation swapping.
Putting on side all extended work that needs to be done to make this even work, a lot of trial and error, avoiding Warden system and maintaining it every patch, checking Warden updates, etc etc,, this kind of mod is something that is *BLACKLISTED* and people using it will be punished in one way or another by blizzard.

I said few times, answering questions about old models Journey stated several times before even pre-patch launched that he will look into it but hes not making any promises as he will not add any features that will make TMorph bannable.

Xaroc, mate, i wrote a longish reply but.. i deleted it since.. meh. No point explaining it something that youll just brush off again..
I highly suggest you to check these forums for what youre looking for and ask questions there as those are far more professional, more WoW modding focused forums with far more experienced people there who are into WoW modding matter.

Modcraft - The community dedicated to quality WoW modding! - Index page
Portal - Model Changing Network - WoW Modding Community

----------


## Shunatan

Isn't blizzcon now? I fear he might be at blizzcon, so might take a week for an update? Not sure

----------


## mykki

> Isn't blizzcon now? I fear he might be at blizzcon, so might take a week for an update? Not sure


Isn't it next week?

Yeah blizzcon is next week but group stages of games has already started

----------


## Shunatan

I've heard he's like an admin at these wow tournaments or heartstone tournaments and its currently going on til monday, so dont expect anything til tuesd or wedn but i could be wrong tbh

----------


## ziggytwist

> The thing is.. Its not the issue ARE old models and skeletal rigs in the game or not, rather than what needs to be done to use them.
> As i explained several times, no matter if those files are in game files and inactive, or not there at all, in any case they need to be "forced" over new models and that includes memory writes or WoW.exe mods that go far deeper than simple animation swapping.
> Putting on side all extended work that needs to be done to make this even work, a lot of trial and error, avoiding Warden system and maintaining it every patch, checking Warden updates, etc etc,, this kind of mod is something that is *BLACKLISTED* and people using it will be punished in one way or another by blizzard.
> 
> I said few times, answering questions about old models Journey stated several times before even pre-patch launched that he will look into it but hes not making any promises as he will not add any features that will make TMorph bannable.
> 
> Xaroc, mate, i wrote a longish reply but.. i deleted it since.. meh. No point explaining it something that youll just brush off again..
> I highly suggest you to check these forums for what youre looking for and ask questions there as those are far more professional, more WoW modding focused forums with far more experienced people there who are into WoW modding matter.
> 
> ...


Awesome, now, Idgaf if I get banned for that, it would be the biggest bullshit reason to ban someone lol.. but hey thanks for the advice. I was just hoping there was some type of old Undead male model in the game I could morph too with the old model like the old skele models.. guess not  :Frown:  .. I was never ken on the skeleton model its almost not even worth morphing to it cuz it jiust plain looks bad compared to the UD model (old).. welp.. guess that solves that matter. Thx tho bro

But are there any old UD male models in the game that u can morph to? find one someone! in the depths of of some cave in azxeroth

----------


## mykki

Man i wish i had tmorph now  :Frown: ( Anyhow keep up good work and update it as soon as you can

----------


## remedios

from 7.1 you cant even use noggen fogger elixir in BG anymore ID SAY MAKE IT BANNABLE AND GTFO BLIZZARD WE WANT OLD MODELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

----------


## lululalaland

So. I gues many of us are still wondering how to get the old models and animations back ... well as someone said a few pages ago ... i think it was jh... we need to forward port the old models into legion. So we gotta take them out of WOD for example and make them compatible with Legion. As far as i am concerned that should be possible to some extent.. since ive even replaced some legion spell textures with those from WOD. But i have no real experience with changing the models ... forward porting is harder than backwards. But if someone could get us the files it would be really nice to try it out. Now why am i asking if someone could find the files pls... the thing with wod and legion is that the files changed to casc and that WMO (wow model viewer) no longer works... So we need to use CascExplorer a tool that can show you the legion and wod files, but then you need to search for them. And that is the difficult part. Because they arent simply called "move animation 1" or whatever ... they look somewhat like Character\BloodElf\Male\BloodElfMale0104-00.anim The problem for me is that i cant indentify what exact animation this is ... im too big of a noob in modding.

----------


## Narse67

> So. I gues many of us are still wondering how to get the old models and animations back ... well as someone said a few pages ago ... i think it was jh... we need to forward port the old models into legion. So we gotta take them out of WOD for example and make them compatible with Legion. As far as i am concerned that should be possible to some extent.. since ive even replaced some legion spell textures with those from WOD. But i have no real experience with changing the models ... forward porting is harder than backwards. But if someone could get us the files it would be really nice to try it out. Now why am i asking if someone could find the files pls... the thing with wod and legion is that the files changed to casc and that WMO (wow model viewer) no longer works... So we need to use CascExplorer a tool that can show you the legion and wod files, but then you need to search for them. And that is the difficult part. Because they arent simply called "move animation 1" or whatever ... they look somewhat like Character\BloodElf\Male\BloodElfMale0104-00.anim The problem for me is that i cant indentify what exact animation this is ... im too big of a noob in modding.


If you're using model edits, you just need to put these animation files into your wow folder with the patched exe.

MEGA

You're welcome.

----------


## lululalaland

wait ... gotta check this out... it cant be that simple

.... ok well ... everything seems kinda broken ... cause im getting broke models when typing /laugh for example ... the screen goes even completetly black for a sec. So i guess im missing something.

PS: That is what i want to get back: Horde by Burak Arda | Photobucket

----------


## jh16

It isn't that simple. Just because you give the animation files from WoD doesn't mean it will work with the Legion models.
As I said, you must forward port the models with the supporting files to work properly.

Personally I don't have any experience with dealing with models. About all I have experience with is texture edits.

----------


## lululalaland

...well... at least we tried.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Narse67

> ...well... at least we tried.


Actually i thought you were trying to fix exploding models after 7.1 patch. I thought that's what you were talking about, sorry...

----------


## Niska00

I dont have any problems with models. Just waiting for tMorph come back online and continue playing like evey before ))

----------


## lululalaland

Ye.... I think we misunderstood each other

----------


## Kairen

Three people admitting there was a misunderstanding between each other and apologizing for it. What kind of dark omen is this?

----------


## thehangedman

So sorry if I'm stupid here, but I'd like to ask a question based on the discussion I'm reading prior to here.

I'm not interested in "bringing back" the old animations - the one you saw the most is still here anyway, the racial "special" attacks - but I can see how folks would be after the old TV animation (which was named "DeathStrike" in the files I believe) since it actually did look pretty cool with the whole spin-around-chop thing, or the RB/Mutilate/SS animation, but I digress.

I primarily use tMorph these days to turn animations that somehow lost the new animation they had in the earlier stages of the Legion beta from the old "special attack" ones they have now - e.g. Frost Strike for death knights and Bloodthirst for Fury warrior - both of those abilities use the respective racial animation from Vanilla, so I use tMorph to swap in an ability that uses the animation that those abilities had on the beta.

Is there some way people are like, doing that on a more permanent basis? Because that's something I'm interested in learning about - it's not too much hassle to fire up tMorph every session, I have various macros to swap the animations out - but even if there was a way to do it semi-permanently I'd be interested. Is that something that's going on, or am I misreading some of this model discussion?

----------


## Strafejump

Hello Boys and Girls i have an unrelated question.

I used Tmorhp before 7.1 and had a Bug (?) im Originally a Tauren Male and Swaped my Model to a Human Female but whe ever i changed the Zone or entert a Dungeon my Human Female was Tauren sized (Big like a Tauren and Slowmo moving).
Is there any known Fix oder . Command for it or do i have to use my Macro evertimy i switch the Zone?

Thanks for youre help in advance and greetings from Germany.  :Smile:

----------


## arkevil

Sup gyus ! I love this mod ! But when will the upgrade to 7.1 ? Tnx

----------


## ziggytwist

Now, if someone can provide the code to Rime of the Timeless Mariner model, I would appreciate it. It looks much more Guallaa than the normal skele models cuz it got a pirate hat LOL. thx :O

----------


## Journey

There won't be an update until the 9th or 10th unfortunately.

----------


## deathleecher

> There won't be an update until the 9th or 10th unfortunately.


Yes most of us are aware of that Journey. But people never search the last pages of an thread for actual answers, ah well I guess you are kinda used to people begging all the time for a new release anyway. Things never change right? xD. But besides that, thanks for mentioning anyway ^_^ we'll wait patiently.

So if people actually read this for once. :^)

----------


## Shunatan

How do we know there wont be an update until the 9th or 10th prior to his message he recently posted?

----------


## mykki

> How do we know there wont be an update until the 9th or 10th prior to his message he recently posted?


Because author told us. He is not updating it till 9th or 10th

----------


## egg1337lol

Can we have tmorph open for the community or someone that have time to always keep it updated? Pls pm OP if you have any expertise in it. Im subscribed to his twitch as a donation and I legit cant play without tmorph  :Frown:  such a great program

----------


## Sebaision

> How do we know there wont be an update until the 9th or 10th prior to his message he recently posted?


It was posted that he is an admin for the pvp tournament

----------


## lululalaland

> So sorry if I'm stupid here, but I'd like to ask a question based on the discussion I'm reading prior to here.
> 
> I'm not interested in "bringing back" the old animations - the one you saw the most is still here anyway, the racial "special" attacks - but I can see how folks would be after the old TV animation (which was named "DeathStrike" in the files I believe) since it actually did look pretty cool with the whole spin-around-chop thing, or the RB/Mutilate/SS animation, but I digress.
> 
> I primarily use tMorph these days to turn animations that somehow lost the new animation they had in the earlier stages of the Legion beta from the old "special attack" ones they have now - e.g. Frost Strike for death knights and Bloodthirst for Fury warrior - both of those abilities use the respective racial animation from Vanilla, so I use tMorph to swap in an ability that uses the animation that those abilities had on the beta.
> 
> Is there some way people are like, doing that on a more permanent basis? Because that's something I'm interested in learning about - it's not too much hassle to fire up tMorph every session, I have various macros to swap the animations out - but even if there was a way to do it semi-permanently I'd be interested. Is that something that's going on, or am I misreading some of this model discussion?


Actually that would be pretty wizard. I mean the part with making tmorph changes permanent. It would be really nice to not having to use dozens of macros each time logging in.
On the other hand ... thehangedman said that the "racial specials" were named to DeathStrike in the files ... well which files exactly ? Cause im trying to change the animations in the animationdata.db2 with the WDBX editor but db2 is a bit different to dbc and as i said before im no pro modder ^^

----------


## schelm

Can TMorph scale Weapon size?

I'm discarding lots of weapon Tmogs currently, simply because they are too short/tiny. Would be an awesome feature.

----------


## empty_skillz

someone else make a morpher, i would but im without a computer for a while  :Frown:  and my coding skills are subpar

----------


## bonechene

The author could let other people update for him, but he wants to keep all the donation money to himself so he'll never do it.

----------


## flatman

> The author could let other people update for him, but he wants to keep all the donation money to himself so he'll never do it.


People like you would make me as an author shut it down and only let some chosen people use it.
Who knows why he can't update it now ? Maybe he has no time atm, or he waits for the opening of the next raid and the patch that's maybe coming with it which could break tmorph again. All you greedy people would rush to this forum and shout 'OMG, update now! I can't play without it! Make your code open for public so someone else can update it for us'
Also it's his right to keep the code for himself, as he's the owner/creator of it. He doesn't even play WoW anymore IIRC and still updates it, for a few bucks he gets through donations and these donations aren't even a safe 'income' because donating isn't needed to download tmorph.

So please, **** you and keep your mouth shut if you don't have anything else to say besides 'Thank you Journey for keeping tmorph up2date'.

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> The author could let other people update for him, but he wants to keep all the donation money to himself so he'll never do it.


Who are you to call him out for anything?

Holy shit you're retarded

----------


## ZOMGMAO

> The author could let other people update for him, but he wants to keep all the donation money to himself so he'll never do it.


Dude I don't like to flame but you're a jerk.

----------


## Shunatan

The manners of some people lol, Journey has been keeping tmorph alive for ages updating it over and over again for barely any reward, for such a long time and for free lol, yet people are whining? what garbage can raised you? I'd yet again like to extend my gratitude to journey for keeping it running, maybe you should make it cost. Thanks.

----------


## Source01riol

> The author could let other people update for him, but he wants to keep all the donation money to himself so he'll never do it.


You should be IP banned from this forum, IDIOT

----------


## Dogslayer

Is there still a way to donate towards this project? I've noticed the button on the first page some time ago but seems like it's dissapeared  :Smile:

----------


## Parog

> The author could let other people update for him, but he wants to keep all the donation money to himself so he'll never do it.


This user has been given an infraction for this comment.



Let's just be clear here. Think before you post. You have been here for more than 7 years, you posted a total of 4 times, have never been given any rep for it, have never been thanked or thanked anyone; not even the maker the of the software you're ragging on for not updating fast enough, and you've obviously been using it.

Even if he was to say "Oh, let's take the hundreds of hours I poured into this and probably made less than 1$/hour from the donations and make it open source." you wouldn't update it yourself. You would rely on someone else to do it for you and probably complain to everyone with the knowledge to do so that they're not doing it fast enough for you. 

OwnedCore welcomes all sorts of people, but we (as a community) won't stand for that level of ungratefulness and toxicity.

Lets stop the flames here guys and stay on topic. Hopefully the next time he logs on to post in 2 years from now it won't be to trash talk.

----------


## Crook1d

Sorry, I am new here but I would like to interject.

The problem I see here is two-fold. It is the same issue we have in a plethora of popular, community based content. We have the person who is obviously ungrateful and acts entitled; but we also have those who are righteous and feel the need to point out where an ungrateful person is acting ungrateful. Even when the person is seemingly not. 

For example, several people above were acting elitist about knowing when Journey plans on updating the mod and were quite rude to someone who was otherwise quite polite. 

In the case of the rude poster; he/she is either a (successful) troll, or is acting genuinely. Either way and similar to the aforementioned -- it's best not to give these posts any attention especially if only furthering the negativity will be the result. Typing a speech to the ignoramus isn't going to make him change his ways if he even reads your replies (his post count is case and point). And reprimanding someone from a cloud of judgement who simply asked respectfully if anyone knows when there will be an update (while also thanking the developer) -- has just as bad of an effect as being completely asinine (because it is in my opinion). This is because it discourages people from posting as they are afraid of being out of line. 

This is a community of people who like the same thing. Treat people as you would like to be treated because we know we are similar in at least one regard. 

What is a better course of action with better results? Ignoring the troll will result in discouraging other trolls from posting and speaking respectful to those being respectful will encourage like-minded individuals to speak out and grow the community. The current course of action from previous posts encourage the complete opposite. 

You reap what you sow. 



P.S. Take your time on the update Journey. A two week wait is nothing in comparison to the years of entertainment your content has given me.

----------


## empty_skillz

Take your time journey, this is by far the best morpher program ive used since tbc (or model editing in general) hope you have a good time at blizzcon!

----------


## Rofltorta

Hey there, just popped by to ask. Can you run the old version for 7.1? Some bypass or something?

----------


## Parog

> In the case of the rude poster; he/she is either a (successful) troll, or is acting genuinely. Either way and similar to the aforementioned -- it's best not to give these posts any attention especially if only furthering the negativity will be the result. Typing a speech to the ignoramus isn't going to make him change his ways if he even reads your replies (his post count is case and point). And reprimanding someone from a cloud of judgement who simply asked respectfully if anyone knows when there will be an update (while also thanking the developer) -- has just as bad of an effect as being completely asinine (because it is in my opinion). This is because it discourages people from posting as they are afraid of being out of line.


Here's the thing. although you do make some valid points; This is the internet. We have rules on this forum. I would MUCH rather people think twice before posting something toxic, rather than just ignore it because philosophically it's "the right thing to do". We rely on our users to report behavior like this and I'm in this thread because someone did exactly that. We're not here to take you by the hand. If anyone, no matter their status on this forum, comes here and posts something with the sole intent of complaining and being negative towards someone who spends time to contribute here... Well they're in for a rough ride and if repeated, they will be removed from here. This is the difference between real life philosophy and how an online community should be ran. 

I do thank you for your input though.

----------


## Woofles

So does any1 know if its possible to tmorph back to old Prot Paladins spells ? do they still exist in game or so? Hate new looks  :Stick Out Tongue:  That damn hammer flying around , i just wanna get rid of it ;D Would love to have old looks again if possible  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Keep it up Journey

----------


## emmy

> So does any1 know if its possible to tmorph back to old Prot Paladins spells ? do they still exist in game or so? Hate new looks  That damn hammer flying around , i just wanna get rid of it ;D Would love to have old looks again if possible 
> 
> Keep it up Journey


Depending a bit on which one you mean, yes, it should still be in the game because there are a ton of NPCs that use the old spells still. I don't have the Id, but you should be able to find it on wowhead.

----------


## dropengl

journey is at blizzcon. they had pregames going on or whatever a few days ago and you could see him as an admin. thats why this hasnt been updated. SOME of you guys need to relax and find some good tmogs or something holy shit.

----------


## schelm

> Can TMorph scale Weapon size?
> 
> I'm discarding lots of weapon Tmogs currently, simply because they are too short/tiny. Would be an awesome feature.


Did anyone see my question?  :Big Grin:  You guys are just arguing there :<

----------


## Bierdeife

Is Journey still alive?

----------


## deathleecher

> Is Journey still alive?


If you would actually search through the last couple pages you'd know already he won't be releasing any update until or after November 9th - 10th

----------


## deathleecher

> Did anyone see my question?  You guys are just arguing there :<


To answer your question straight ahead, no it can't. My bet is also that it won't be so easy either to make such thing.
You probably would need to alter game files on a whole different level. Neither have I seen such thing before on a personal created private server.
e.g using gm commands etc. all though i'm not 100% sure to be honest.

----------


## Top1

I know this won't help now, but in future I'd be willing to donate my time to help maintain tMorph.

----------


## Anonimas93s

Wish I could morph my pet into whatever race and even equip it with weapons and armor. Would be awesome.

----------


## truulte

What's the point of waiting 3 weeks to update it, when it comes a new patch the week later and it has to be updated again?

----------


## deathleecher

> What's the point of waiting 3 weeks to update it, when it comes a new patch the week later and it has to be updated again?


What you are saying makes no sense at all. He'll probably wait 4 weeks than doesn't that seem obvious xD ?? 
If I were him I would've done the same to be honest. Would spare quiet some time.

But that's not the case anyway since he's not even able to update it at all right now. He's attending blizzzon if I'm correct.

----------


## dkdi

I really wish Journey would make this an open-source project so that people who still play the game could update it more regularly. I'm greatful for Journey's work, obviously, but it would be much more efficient to have multiple people keeping the program up to speed rather than just one person who doesn't have it as his top priority.

----------


## emmy

> I really wish Journey would make this an open-source project so that people who still play the game could update it more regularly. I'm greatful for Journey's work, obviously, but it would be much more efficient to have multiple people keeping the program up to speed rather than just one person who doesn't have it as his top priority.


The problem with that is that he'd give Blizzard direct access to how his program works. 

I really wish Blizzard would just openly support the program - after all the current state of model edits with this program is purely cosmetic. It serves a service the same way addons do.

----------


## Galinda

> I really wish Journey would make this an open-source project so that people who still play the game could update it more regularly. I'm greatful for Journey's work, obviously, but it would be much more efficient to have multiple people keeping the program up to speed rather than just one person who doesn't have it as his top priority.


Imo both Journey and Blizzard are approaching this in the best way. Journey keeping the source code private and updating it himself means the code is always safe, people can't hijack it and make it do more inappropriate things like editing doors out etc. Blizzard don't openly support it but don't actively work against it as its harmless and a lot of the playerbase is using it and it would just cause a huge amount of bad feeling towards them.

My theory is, based on Journey working at tournaments for blizzard as an admin, is he's actually been told on the quiet they're fine with leaving it to exist so long as he keeps the source code private and someone gets to review it before each release to ensure there's nothing malicious.

That's all very tinfoil hat of course but just seems logical. The way it works right now is fine, even if it takes a bit longer to update sometimes. It's better to have a morpher that you cn use without fear of being banned than none at all. Just be patient.

----------


## truulte

> What you are saying makes no sense at all. He'll probably wait 4 weeks than doesn't that seem obvious xD ?? 
> If I were him I would've done the same to be honest. Would spare quiet some time.
> 
> But that's not the case anyway since he's not even able to update it at all right now. He's attending blizzzon if I'm correct.


It was an example. It's being updated so irregularly that it doesn't even matter that he updates it because it'll be a new patch right around the corner.

----------


## sendrock

Playing without Tmorph made me realize that it's a really good addon, so Thanks again to his creator for keeping it updated as often as possible, and good luck with impatient people

----------


## Volitar

> OwnedCore welcomes all sorts of people, but we (as a community) won't stand for that level of ungratefulness and toxicity.


I mean this website is pretty much dedicated to exploiting and cheating which is pretty much by definition toxicity. Don't stand on your high horse and preach.

----------


## Shunatan

People are acting as if they're entitled to this service, he owes you nothing. You're the man journey, appreciate you taking time over and over again updating it. Thanks!

----------


## Akq

I guess that sums up how much people enjoy this program.

----------


## bonechene

> I mean this website is pretty much dedicated to exploiting and cheating which is pretty much by definition toxicity. Don't stand on your high horse and preach.


My thoughts exactly.

----------


## wanderley

Means y'all gotta donate once its up!

----------


## Saltychip

we believe its coming soon bois

----------


## thehangedman

> Actually that would be pretty wizard. I mean the part with making tmorph changes permanent. It would be really nice to not having to use dozens of macros each time logging in.
> On the other hand ... thehangedman said that the "racial specials" were named to DeathStrike in the files ... well which files exactly ? Cause im trying to change the animations in the animationdata.db2 with the WDBX editor but db2 is a bit different to dbc and as i said before im no pro modder ^^


Sorry if I wasn't clear, but the racial specials are listed as "1H_Special" and "2H_Special" and so forth.

The animation that used to be the one used for templar's verdict (and only templar's verdict) in which the character does a pirouette or spin move of sorts and then a downward chop was called "DeathStrike" in the files, but I have no idea what that looks like now.

I would really love to just be able to replace a few permanently or at least patch-to-patch though, some of the reverted changes from the Legion beta have just driven me nuts.

----------


## empty_skillz

Hey @Journey do you think it would be possible to have a Tmorph Legion/Wod like program for Vanilla WoW (IF Nostalrius re-opens or if theres vanilla servers from blizzard in the future? does the game even support something like that?) ? 

hope you had a wonderful time at blizzcon! and thanks.

----------


## Pastete

Hey @Journey do you think its possible to add the old Character models with the old animations back to the game with tmorph?

----------


## HighlineTV

Can i get banned for using this? It says tmorpf isnt up to date.

----------


## onesbronson

Will you guys just be patient. The guy has a life, he'll update it when he gets around to it.

----------


## jeleopard

> Hey @Journey do you think its possible to add the old Character models with the old animations back to the game with tmorph?


You can turn off the new models in the graphics options

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> I mean this website is pretty much dedicated to exploiting and cheating which is pretty much by definition toxicity. Don't stand on your high horse and preach.


Yeah, it's a forum dedicated to people who's interested in exploiting, but it's a *community*, just because some of us are breaking WoW TOU's doesn't mean we accept toxicity in our own community. Journey is doing this for us, and for the love of the game, and we, as a community, should be greatful for that. Saying stuff like "He's not updating cus he wants donationmoney" is both false and just completely retarded to say, we don't need people like that in our community.





> You can turn off the new models in the graphics options


It only changes the model (on all races except nelf and belf), but doesn't change any of the animations (run, jump, combat etc.)

----------


## Strafejump

Hello Boys and Girls i have an question.

I used Tmorhp before 7.1 and had a Bug (?) im Originally a Tauren Male and Swaped my Model to a Human Female but whe ever i changed the Zone or entert a Dungeon my Human Female was Tauren sized (Big like a Tauren and Slowmo moving).
Is there any known Fix oder . Command for it or do i have to use my Macro evertimy i switch the Zone?

Thanks for youre help in advance and greetings from Germany. 

PS: Sorry for the Repost but i didnt get an answer. ._.

----------


## Xpanda

> Hello Boys and Girls i have an question.
> 
> I used Tmorhp before 7.1 and had a Bug (?) im Originally a Tauren Male and Swaped my Model to a Human Female but whe ever i changed the Zone or entert a Dungeon my Human Female was Tauren sized (Big like a Tauren and Slowmo moving).
> Is there any known Fix oder . Command for it or do i have to use my Macro evertimy i switch the Zone?
> 
> Thanks for youre help in advance and greetings from Germany. 
> 
> PS: Sorry for the Repost but i didnt get an answer. ._.


Got the same problem, I play Female Draenei and when i use tmorph to be Undead Male it automaticly swaps to undead female in just 2-10 min, something there between, quite annoying :/

----------


## Journeyjustwantmoney

Im myself a coder, and I know to update this type of program, it does not take 1 month, but 1-2 days. Journey wants money and he do it for money, not for the wow community. There is lot of program doing the same thing than tmorph. (Sometimes even better) Instead of waiting one month like sheep, look for yourself another program ...

I know every retard will continue to suck his dick for long time. 
Sad world

----------


## itzBruce

> Im myself a coder, and I know to update this type of program, it does not take 1 month, but 1-2 days. Journey wants money and he do it for money, not for the wow community. There is lot of program doing the same thing than tmorph. (Sometimes even better) Instead of waiting one month like sheep, look for yourself another program ...
> 
> I know every retard will continue to suck his dick for long time. 
> Sad world


He's been at blizzcon either on team tempo or administrating.

----------


## Xpanda

> Hello Boys and Girls i have an question.
> 
> I used Tmorhp before 7.1 and had a Bug (?) im Originally a Tauren Male and Swaped my Model to a Human Female but whe ever i changed the Zone or entert a Dungeon my Human Female was Tauren sized (Big like a Tauren and Slowmo moving).
> Is there any known Fix oder . Command for it or do i have to use my Macro evertimy i switch the Zone?
> 
> Thanks for youre help in advance and greetings from Germany. 
> 
> PS: Sorry for the Repost but i didnt get an answer. ._.


Would very much appreciate a solution to this problem!

----------


## Journeyjustwantmoney

> Kys you neckbeard ****ing virgin


Its exactly what i said. 12yo kid, keep su.k his di.k.

Thank you to prove what I say, retard.

----------


## itzBruce

lol, obviously this troll is a lonely old virgin.

----------


## Top1

> Im myself a coder, and I know to update this type of program, it does not take 1 month, but 1-2 days. Journey wants money and he do it for money, not for the wow community. There is lot of program doing the same thing than tmorph. (Sometimes even better) Instead of waiting one month like sheep, look for yourself another program ...
> 
> I know every retard will continue to suck his dick for long time. 
> Sad world


As stated before he is at Blizzcon, so updating tMorph isn't his top priority. I think he should pick few people and grant them source access so in the future such large caps wouldn't happen for same reasons. Also in case he gets hit by a bus or something we don't loose the program.

----------


## Journeyjustwantmoney

> Its exactly what i said. 12yo kid, keep su.k his di.k.
> 
> Thank you to prove what I say, retard.


kids, THX A LOT again ! <3 

Now i do not want to waste time with retards like you.

Ps: but plz continue to prove that i am right.

----------


## fkyoujourney

**** you journey i now wasted 20 euros on race change because u stupid cocksucker never update this shit hope you get cancer and die a painful death

----------


## huurka

> **** you journey i now wasted 20 euros on race change because u stupid cocksucker never update this shit hope you get cancer and die a painful death


mental deficiency

----------


## Sebaision

Not too sure what happened to this thread. This weekend seems to have brought some really weak trolls. Honestly I feel like he should just close the thread. This place has just turned into a bunch of people complaining when it's not updated, or questions that have been answered 20x before. Just look at the posts. Nobody talks on the forums when it is up to date. This kinda horseshit is why he doesn't care enough to update it as fast as humanly possible. He barely plays anymore. Luckily, few people know who he is and can't harass him in other places. He should just close this forum and only use his github because this is ridiculous.

----------


## Top1

> kids, THX A LOT again ! <3 
> 
> Now i do not want to waste time with retards like you.
> 
> Ps: but plz continue to prove that i am right.


I told you why the update is late, but kind a agreed that there should be more people maintaining it. How is that "suk his dik"? Then again you are using "kid" as an insult, so you are probably yourself wrestling with some age related insecurities. I'm guessing you are in your teens yourself? Maybe 16?

----------


## lululalaland

Scuse me....but ... why the **** should journey hurry up if he doesnt even play wow anymore ? If you want the program and you cant make it yourself ... then just pay him... donate some fcking dollars or euros to keep the thing going. Its not like he is supposed to keep it up to date lol. I cant even see why ppl are complaining here ... ask questions about models ok ... ask about animations... and items and whatever.. but why would you ask him to hurry the **** up ?! That doesnt even make sense since he wont even answer you since he probably doesnt even read the god damn 104 pages lol. Keep yourself restraint kids and let the man release it when he finishes.

----------


## Galinda

Mods can we get these shitposters out of here please? Be a real shame if these dickheads were the reason Journey ceased updating Tmorph in future, though i wouldn't exactly blame him with idiots like these about.

----------


## Dogslayer

> Mods can we get these shitposters out of here please? Be a real shame if these dickheads were the reason Journey ceased updating Tmorph in future, though i wouldn't exactly blame him with idiots like these about.


Word up. Ban these idiots or at least give a warning, Journey has made this game great for loads of people, would be a shame if spoiled children ruins it for the rest of us.

----------


## deathleecher

> **** you journey i now wasted 20 euros on race change because u stupid cocksucker never update this shit hope you get cancer and die a painful death


That's your own choice and holy shit what kind of ungrateful spoiled kid are you? You should appreciate his work instead of wishing him cancer and a painful death what the **** is the matter with you? Besides that he's not obliged to do a damn ****ing thing for ungrateful dogs like you. 

To be honest I don't even know why I'm responding to this as I'm just feeding another troll. But what you said is way out of line kiddo. You don't wish such thing to anyone not even your worst enemy, guessing you are from the netherlands. I wouldn't be surprised because the people who live there seem to slang a lot with this terrible disease.

----------


## Nofkyou

> **** you journey i now wasted 20 euros on race change because u stupid cocksucker never update this shit hope you get cancer and die a painful death


No f*$# you, god forbid you have to play the game how it is for a few weeks while the dude who does this for free is off doing something with his life while ur just trolling in your basement. Made an account just to tell you to (#%* off and journey keep up the great work and seriously get some mods to ban these shit heads would be awesome if there was a way to make it where certain people couldnt use your program anymore at all.

----------


## Xpanda

> Not too sure what happened to this thread. This weekend seems to have brought some really weak trolls. Honestly I feel like he should just close the thread. This place has just turned into a bunch of people complaining when it's not updated, or questions that have been answered 20x before. Just look at the posts. Nobody talks on the forums when it is up to date. This kinda horseshit is why he doesn't care enough to update it as fast as humanly possible. He barely plays anymore. Luckily, few people know who he is and can't harass him in other places. He should just close this forum and only use his github because this is ridiculous.


I am sorry, but I realy don't feel like checking through 103 pages and hope to find a problem for my specific problem :/ If the problem is so common then I'm sure there is plenty of people who are capable of giving an answer even though the question might have been answer on page 48 or not  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mykki

what hell just happened in here. Seriously all should be gratefull to journey. This is one of the most amazin programs there is and living without is pain i know but still its free and journey already informed us that there won't be update before 9-10th so be patient seriously. If i had power i would banish you guys to oblivion little douches

----------


## Crook1d

> Here's the thing. although you do make some valid points; This is the internet. We have rules on this forum. I would MUCH rather people think twice before posting something toxic, rather than just ignore it because philosophically it's "the right thing to do". We rely on our users to report behavior like this and I'm in this thread because someone did exactly that. We're not here to take you by the hand. If anyone, no matter their status on this forum, comes here and posts something with the sole intent of complaining and being negative towards someone who spends time to contribute here... Well they're in for a rough ride and if repeated, they will be removed from here. This is the difference between real life philosophy and how an online community should be ran. 
> 
> I do thank you for your input though.


Parog, 

I can appreciate your posture. However, acting a certain way because "this is the internet" is nothing more than an "appeal to tradition" logical fallacy. It's not an excuse to act irrational (I am not claiming you assume this). 

I also think we agree mostly as my sentiment was as such: ignoring toxic posts (and/or reporting them) will cease further toxic posts. Given 'this is the internet', trolls will be less likely to post if they do not see community members jumping at opportunities to reply to them. 

My second point was that replying negatively to someone being respectful presents the exact problem you presumably despise. Regardless as to how much you know, who you are or how much you appreciate Journey. 

A troll posting something negative breeds a negative reply. Someone posting a question without a negative connotation and immediately a judgmental person (despite if his/her intentions were just or warranted) regurgitates a negative reply. How can anyone see this as an effective course of action?

To put it bluntly; if you have nothing valuable to say without being negative -- refrain from posting. Otherwise, you're just contaminating an otherwise healthy discussion regardless of intention.

----------


## Saltychip

cmon bro trump was voted to be president today its time to update this. make tmorph great again!

----------


## Yousef A Awad

Hey, is tMorph not updated for 7.1? It says that it's outdated!

----------


## mykki

> Hey, is tMorph not updated for 7.1? It says that it's outdated!


Its not updated to 7.1. which you should already know

There was blizzcon and Journey had no time to update. We should expect new update today or tomorrow 9 or 10th but its completely plausible that he is busy. Be patient and wait

----------


## Xpanda

> Its not updated to 7.1. which you should already know
> 
> There was blizzcon and Journey had no time to update. We should expect new update today or tomorrow 9 or 10th but its completely plausible that he is busy. Be patient and wait



Is Blizzard aware that one of their "employees" are creating and maintaining this 3d party program tmorph?

----------


## Bo0gY

> Is Blizzard aware that one of their "employees" are creating and maintaining this 3d party program tmorph?




sure he is an employee and not just a normal blizzcon visitor?

----------


## Sebaision

> sure he is an employee and not just a normal blizzcon visitor?


They know, and yes, he is technically an employee as he moderates the pvp events.

----------


## FrostmeyN

Hi Journey,

Been using tMorph since you launched it, and I made an account just to give you my personal thanks. You are doing some heavy coding in this and as a coder, I salute you.

----------


## mykki

> Is Blizzard aware that one of their "employees" are creating and maintaining this 3d party program tmorph?


And you do realise that blizzard does not care about tmorph. Tmorph harms no one and it brings joy to players. So why would they be bothered with this? Its like win win situation

----------


## Galinda

> sure he is an employee and not just a normal blizzcon visitor?


He does Admin stuff for tournaments afaik. It's all his business and no one elses what he does really but Blizard isnt really gonna give a shit. This is like legalised drugs.

----------


## Zefy

In the ToS it states any third party program that modifies the game is breaking ToS, so I guess they just pick and choose what is ok and what isn't, if anyone remembers in the old days you had to actually download a file and put it in your wow directory to be able to model change, and I remember you were able to be banned for that.

----------


## emmy

> In the ToS it states any third party program that modifies the game is breaking ToS, so I guess they just pick and choose what is ok and what isn't, if anyone remembers in the old days you had to actually download a file and put it in your wow directory to be able to model change, and I remember you were able to be banned for that.


No one has been banned for cosmetic and client-side changes. At least not as far as I can tell, and I've been model changing since early vanilla back when Dopefish and his crew was making videos about it. 

What they DID ban were people who used the old model changing methods to exploit; removing gates in BGs, making campfires into giant staircases, removing entire floors in raids to skip bosses etc etc. They were all possible by the same method as changing mounts and gear, but tMorph does NOT allow you to do anything like that.

No one has gotten banned for tMorph usage either, and not even ****ing live streamers on twitch get banned for using it blatantly and obviously there. They've shown macros, the actual injection of the program and thousands of hours of gameplay and not one single person has been banned for it. 

tMorph is for all intents and purposes just an addon. Yes, technically it violates ToS and Blizzard therefore can't openly support it, but it affects no one except your own client, and it's purely cosmetic, which is most likely why they don't crack down hard on it.

----------


## raventhrone

Yo Journey, old time user here. Used the tmorph since launch and been grateful and thankful the entire time. I think we are blessed to have someone to make this program active for each patch over and over. I cannot thank you enough but just want you to know I'm very happy about the work you put into this! 

Honestly wouldn't mind paying a small fee monthly or so to be able to use it so we can get rid of all these small pricks coming on this forum just to flame!

Now to the spoiled little brats who can't seem to understand that there's more to it than just the program itself, zip your little mouths and be patient for updates. 

Making complains and stressing the guy WON'T HELP IT GO FASTER. For whatever reason he might not just have the time at the very moment OR EVER AGAIN.

Who knows? It's up to Journey to decide weather or not TMORPH will live or not.

Kudos from a one of the veterans of WOW, thank you for making me play Orc full time without having to choose a side!

Big ups to a living legend!! 

PEACE and LOVE

// RaveN

----------


## mykki

> In the ToS it states any third party program that modifies the game is breaking ToS, so I guess they just pick and choose what is ok and what isn't, if anyone remembers in the old days you had to actually download a file and put it in your wow directory to be able to model change, and I remember you were able to be banned for that.


"yeah sure" i was never banned for using model changes

Also you do realise that from blizzard pov = anything that harms other players or give player unfair advantage is bannable.

Tell me how tmorph fits into these two categories?

It does not. Yes in theory its against rules, but there is hundreds / thousands players that are using this wonderfull programm even if its against TOS and yet blizzard has never banned anyone? Wonder why? Cuz they don't really care about it. Journey is like win win for blizzard. He is doing free programm for players to use and increases enjoynment of game more. So why would they want to punish anyone because of that?

----------


## Sagild

For your information, they have banned multiple streamers who were using tmorph on stream.

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.1.0.22995.

----------


## Shunatan

Thanks Journey, i've said it multiple times but you're the man.

----------


## 3lectro

This update is worth a thousand legendary drops. Thanks

----------


## mrsmithe

Thanks Journey, you're the man.

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> For your information, they have banned multiple streamers who were using tmorph on stream.


For your information, that's not true. 
They've only given warnings to people who has streamed with tMorph, I know that Ziqo and Whaz got warned, but that's it. Noone has ever been banned for tmorph.

----------


## kestler

Thank you so much ! <3

----------


## bashy

Praise the lord!

----------


## mykki

Omfg thank you jorney <33333 i love you please marry me

----------


## hsakount

Thanks alot! Appriciate your work!

----------


## Laniria

Best week ever for me. Thanks Journey!

----------


## priestofdoom

Thank you. Good thing you are immune to trolls.

----------


## Saltychip

thank you trump and journey

----------


## mykki

> For your information, they have banned multiple streamers who were using tmorph on stream.


"yeaaah sure" Like hell they would ban streamers for that. If something just warning and asks them to stop.

----------


## cryptnic

Is it possible to change basic melee attack animations with Tmorph? for example, regardless of transmog Holypaladins auto attack will use the staff melee animation even with a staff or axe transmoged. Can Tmorph force a change to this, and change the default attacking animation? 

I.E, with tmorph, change default attack animation for Hpala (staff) to their respective weapon type (sword uses sword, axe uses axe, mace = mace, ect)

info, the attack animation is tide to the Hpala weapon, "the Silver Hand" for some reason, regardless of transmog it uses the Staff animation for that race, I want to replace it with normal attacks.

----------


## Oldmany

Thank you very much for keeping this update Journey, I have waited patiently since 7.1 without complaining and I understand you were busy, But damn I have missed this little tool  :Smile:

----------


## wanderley

Thanks journey, I wouldnt have realized it was updated unless I looked at the comments, my eyes didnt see a difference between 10/11/2016 and 11/10/2016!

----------


## Bellohizzle

Thank you so much Journey! Much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Laniria

Hey Journey, just out of curiosity, any ETA on Demon Hunter features for tMorph?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## marketgarena

ty for update but I got some problem , everytime I use [Ignore Pain] ( prot war ) I will become a nude orc ( I used tmorph change race to human male )

----------


## Exeonz

Anyone know Sylvanas wrath model id?

----------


## Enuma

> ty for update but I got some problem , everytime I use [Ignore Pain] ( prot war ) I will become a nude orc ( I used tmorph change race to human male )


Why would anyone want to change from Ork Hulk to puny Banner?  :Big Grin: 




> Is it possible to change basic melee attack animations with Tmorph? for example, regardless of transmog Holypaladins auto attack will use the staff melee animation even with a staff or axe transmoged. Can Tmorph force a change to this, and change the default attacking animation? 
> 
> I.E, with tmorph, change default attack animation for Hpala (staff) to their respective weapon type (sword uses sword, axe uses axe, mace = mace, ect)
> 
> info, the attack animation is tide to the Hpala weapon, "the Silver Hand" for some reason, regardless of transmog it uses the Staff animation for that race, I want to replace it with normal attacks.


So far, as much as i know and tried. No, its not possible to change auto attack animations.
From what i manage, as survival hunter 2H spear weapon, if i Tmorph to Dual Wield weapons the model will use attack animation of one hand weapon, however it will use ONLY right hand (main weapon hand) in its animations.

----------


## marketgarena

> Why would anyone want to change from Ork Hulk to puny Banner?


Some armor look way better on human than on orc  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( i'm using set gear of warrior from mythic BRF , and hidden skin shield )

----------


## velocityx

I downloaded tmorph this morning when i saw you updated it but when i try to inject it it tells me it is out of date, any fix?

----------


## Dielord

Doesn anobody knows, if it is possible to morph Divine Steed to use another mount model?

----------


## Rakaija

Does anyone know how to find Artifact Skin IDs? Warcraftninja.com was compiling a few class's artifact skins, DK and DH namely, but they've been recently shut down and I neglected to record the codes. They don't even have that page in the google cache, unfortunately.

Edit: I figured it out. Use ".item 16 ______ 11" where the blank is your weapon's id number, so for Fist of the Heavens (Wowhead - Fists of the Heavens) it'd be ".item 16 128940 11", and you change the "11" to any number after that. This works with every single artifact skin and tint up to the 7.3 skins.

----------


## evizbot

> I downloaded tmorph this morning when i saw you updated it but when i try to inject it it tells me it is out of date, any fix?


This usually means you're now missing a small update that was implemented by Blizzard. I had the same issue, and realized I was on 1.7.0.2908 versus the current build number 1.7.0.2995.

Log into the Battle.net launcher and make sure you're not missing any small updates.

----------


## deathleecher

Thank you Journey! Much appreciated.

----------


## slowroll88

Thanks for the amazing program.

----------


## fttf

Thanks Journey ♥
Anyone have a website for all skin with code ? thanks !

----------


## Alaudo

Thanks 4 update! 
I use TMorph for 4ange druid bear and cat form. Now my custom form reset to default every time when i leave combat. Any suggestions?

----------


## lululalaland

Scuse me,
is there a way to get the location of the spell files i am morphing ? Id like to permanently mod some of my spells to the spells i am morphing. I mean i know that i have to extract the files with casc, but i need to somehow find out the exact names ... since i cant fiind the spell effect for divine favor right now... its an aura though it isnt named like that in casc. Im searching for quite some time now and i just cant seem to identify which other spell is using the same effect :/
Id really appreciate some help.

----------


## MoonPrime

My druid forms revert back and forth for some reason, any possible cause for this? It mostly happens in combat

----------


## Zackxxx

Same problem, only after tmorph update, before all worked fine

----------


## monopoli

Hi first of all thank you journey, im using tmorph since a loooooooooong time, but since few days i got a bug, "tmorph cant find wow", is anyone got the same problem? maybe an answer?, ty  :Smile:

----------


## whywhywhy

Sorry if this is inappropriate, but I just got back into WOW after quitting early in WoD and can't get it to work.

I'm using the x64 version of the game, but Tmorph says it's the wrong version. What am I doing wrong? THank you for your patience and help.

----------


## wewlad

It's been patched as far as I know and we will need another update :-). Can't seem to get it working as of 15.11.2016 00:09CEST. Thank you for your work journey.

----------


## Monqan

you're doing nothing wrong, just a small update which made tmorph outdated :P

----------


## HighlineTV

How long guys did u using this tool?

----------


## AloneInLight

WoW was just updated few hours ago which makes Tmorph outdated.

----------


## Germs16

I ****ing hate WoW....holy shit. we get this ****ing thing working for like 2 seconds before ANOTHER PATCH breaks it....give me a ****ing break!

----------


## tbird907

Yep down again. I hate orc female. ****

----------


## RayBounre

outdated again .. I'm so depressed.

----------


## Xewl

WTB pattern scanning to find offsets on these minipatches!

----------


## Saltychip

time to dance until update

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.1.0.22996.




> WTB pattern scanning to find offsets on these minipatches!


Ya, considering that atm. I did do it at one point in the past.

----------


## Keith Clay

Anyone know if its possible to tmorph into the new feral druid forms from their artifact? if so halp pls.

----------


## ciscool

they update the game as tmorph is updated now, so this program is ruined.
had the tmorph update yesterday and they updated the game this morning

feelsbad

----------


## entheon

Is there any way to morph mount into Thaon Moonclaw?

Thaon Moonclaw - NPC - World of Warcraft

----------


## Galinda

> they update the game as tmorph is updated now, so this program is ruined.
> had the tmorph update yesterday and they updated the game this morning
> 
> feelsbad


Not even remotely true. It works fine again journey had to just push a new update, which he did within like 6 hours. That's hardly ruined.

----------


## marketgarena

> Is there any way to morph mount into Thaon Moonclaw?
> 
> Thaon Moonclaw - NPC - World of Warcraft


don't even try it >.>

----------


## wanderley

thanks for quick update journey

----------


## gankeros

Guys is there any way to change other NPCs appearance?

----------


## b1ghead3d

Thanks for the update!

----------


## aaronrh76

OK the celebration package from the 12tht anniversary log on gives you 12% xp bonus for one hour but puts a stupid tabard on your toon which I cant remove. Anyone know how to remove the tabard but keep the buff?

----------


## Overdrivekoala

Hey everyone

i found some tmorph codes that allow you to use the old animations
Orc male: .race 12 (even get to use your own gear) Orc female: .morph 61048
Human male: .morph 61049 Human Female: .morph 61050
Troll male: .morph 61051 Night elf female: .morph 61056
Undead male: .morph 7550

These are the ones i have found, please post if you have found any others as i can't stand the new models and animations. ty

----------


## aaronrh76

Anyway to get rid of the shadowform auro for a shadow priest? I have tried several different things but I remain purple.

----------


## fudodeug

Hi!

thanks Journey for your work.

I can't download Tmorph  :Frown: . The link below the first post doesn't work 

here the message:

Ce site est inaccessible

starshipx.github.io a mis trop de temps à répondre.
Essayez les suggestions ci-dessous :
Vérifier la connexion
Vérifier le proxy et le pare-feu
ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT

help me please.

----------


## Monqan

Does anyone know its ID?

----------


## deltronzero

> Does anyone know its ID?


Druid Artifact Forms tMorph Codes - WarcraftNinja

Guide to make druid froms persist after shifting. (From WoD but still works. Currently leveling a druid. My travel form is 1 color of the cat hidden appearence. when i shift into feral i am another color etc.

tMorph & Druid Forms (UPDATED!) - YouTube


Quote from comment at bottom of page

''Kitty artifact forms are from like .morph 66775 all the way to .morph 66794 maybe.. u can try them out.. i just typed something and got them... So im happy to share it  :Big Grin: ''

Hope this gets you half way there


Props too Journey for tMorph

----------


## Monqan

yeah I know about the normal artifact forms, hvn't found the hidden one for feral yet tho that's why I was asking, thanks anyways.

----------


## Exeonz

Is it possible to morph into wrath sylvanas model, anybody know?

----------


## sanfierro

Does anyone knows her weapon display id Trainee Skyshadow - NPC - World of Warcraft ?

----------


## Monqan

Sylvanas = 28213

----------


## trigun14

How would you get the Hidden Artifact of the Ashbringer of "Heart of Corruption"? don't know how to code it in. Heart of Corruption - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Monqan

Paladin Artifact tMorph Codes - WarcraftNinja

----------


## Exeonz

They reworked sylvanas model and I can't find wrath model. Not even sure if it's still possible to morph it.

----------


## Mousezz

I keep getting this - 
*ERROR: Injection failed with code 5*

Have googled it so many times, can't find anything. 
I run tmorph as admin, even wow, firewall/antivirus is off, updated visual c++, running wow 64bit and obv the latest tmorph.
Tried running tmorph before/after starting the game both as an admin and without, tried running wow64 as admin and without even with or without starting it through the battlenet app, out of ideas now and nothing works...=( 
Has been like this since Legion got released

----------


## Monqan

you'll have to find a npc of her with the old model

----------


## aaronrh76

Have the druid addon it works for cat and bear form but I want one for moonkin form, cannot get it to work don't know what to type in. can anyone help?

----------


## Exeonz

Yeah I tried finding npc with her old wrath model but every one of her ingame models got replaced so I was wondering if anyone knows her wrath id or if there's another way to morph sylvanas.

----------


## ZOMGMAO

I need some help.
I can't find the dispaly id for this character
marin-bladewing

----------


## Monqan

should be .morph 64432

----------


## miguesolo

doesnt work for me i try to get incarnation cat form tauren on my druid bear and doesnt work, i try to use druidshapeshift addon and works 5 seconds change original bear artifact form when i attack or pop my artifact claws cd and i try to use tmorph macro and doesnt work for me because i had errors writting on this core. I hope someone help me im really greatfully

local events = CreateFrame("Frame")
events:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) return self[event](self, ...) end)

function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
-- docs/api/GetShapeshiftFormID - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
local form = GetShapeshiftFormID()
if form == 1 then -- cat form
SetDisplayID("player", 1337)
UpdateModel("player")
elseif form == 5 then -- bear form
SetDisplayID("player", 43766)
UpdateModel("player")
end
end

if UnitClass("player") == "Druid" then
events:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
end

what's wrong thank you apreciate journey work with tmorph are amazing thank you so much and thank all people help on forums!

----------


## lululalaland

i know the following has been asked a lot already ... but ... is it possible to permanently tmorph spells ? Or can i atleast find the directory of the .m2 files somehow ? cause it seems like the Mana Divining Stone - Spell - World of Warcraft cant be found in casc so easily so i was curious about the methods tmorph uses to get the file directories... 
Would be nice if someone could help me out with that one ... cause i wanna change the effect to Inquisitions white hand glowing (former ret pally ability #rip). And currently it only works with tmorph. But i really would like to change that permanently aswell. I mean i understand the basics and ye i changed other spells already like the Blazing wings to paladins Avenging wrath wings with a db2 file (Spellvisualeffectname.db2), but yeah cant find mana divining stone there...

----------


## Monqan

> i know the following has been asked a lot already ... but ... is it possible to permanently tmorph spells ? Or can i atleast find the directory of the .m2 files somehow ? cause it seems like the Mana Divining Stone - Spell - World of Warcraft cant be found in casc so easily so i was curious about the methods tmorph uses to get the file directories... 
> Would be nice if someone could help me out with that one ... cause i wanna change the effect to Inquisitions white hand glowing (former ret pally ability #rip). And currently it only works with tmorph. But i really would like to change that permanently aswell. I mean i understand the basics and ye i changed other spells already like the Blazing wings to paladins Avenging wrath wings with a db2 file (Spellvisualeffectname.db2), but yeah cant find mana divining stone there...


You can probably just make an addon that automaticly uses the morphing code whenever you login by itself just like the druid tmorph addons.

----------


## lululalaland

> You can probably just make an addon that automaticly uses the morphing code whenever you login by itself just like the druid tmorph addons.


But i will have to launch tmorph anyway ... and if tmorph is outdated then the addons wont work, right ?

----------


## nccnoah

> But i will have to launch tmorph anyway ... and if tmorph is outdated then the addons wont work, right ?


Hey does this need to be updated?

----------


## tehrouge

Anyone can ID this weapons? If its possible of course, npc have own model without weps so they should be somewhere in data  :Smile:

----------


## Keith Clay

anyone know of a way to get the spell animations of a spell with a glyph on? (glyph of wraith walk)

----------


## B0ngi

hey guys, so i searched for 2 hours now and i think im just too mentally challenged, can anyone find out what the morphid from the "Time Lost Mariner" is?
Rime of the Time-Lost Mariner - Item - World of Warcraft

would really appreciate it.

thanks in advance

----------


## Nexoros

Has anyone been able to morph warriors "defensive stance"? I tried .spell 197690 72523 and a bunch of other spells, but didn't get it to work. I dislike the animation immensely, if anyone found a way please let me know  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Varedis123

Does anyone know how to revert morph changes or changes in your items back to original? Imagine, I use the code to get the warglaives, but then want to go back to what my character originally has. Is there any way to accomplish that without logging out?

----------


## lululalaland

> Does anyone know how to revert morph changes or changes in your items back to original? Imagine, I use the code to get the warglaives, but then want to go back to what my character originally has. Is there any way to accomplish that without logging out?


you can either equip and unequip the morphed item ... or just .race 0 for example to return to your previous race ... so there is that... but in general just create a macro with strips you of all your items and then simply requip it with the gear manager to get your pre morphed items back.

----------


## marketgarena

just outdate again , damnit blizzard >.<

----------


## Saltychip

blizz op =D

----------


## mykki

Ah damn did not expect blizz to update their client today. Oh well have to live without tmorph till its updated. Thanks in advance jorney and keep up good work

----------


## rysou

Hello I Would like to Tmorph the Bear Old form The BC/Vanilla one if Somebody can tell me how i could do it please ?? 

Thx

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.1.0.23171.

----------


## Shunatan

Really appreciate the updates man, thanks yet again you beast

----------


## NeverLan

> Updated for 7.1.0.23171.


I can finaly stop looking at my trash mog! <3

----------


## Pastete

I got something for all of you who want the old cast animations back!

.morph 61050 - old human female
.morph 61049 - old human male

.morph 22271 - old troll male (bit bigger)
.morph 61051 - old troll male 

.race 12 - old male orc (with your transmogg)
.morph 61048 - orc female

.morph 15925 - old nightfallen i guess
.morph 7550 - noggenfogger (old undead animation)

i hope i could help you a bit i want mooooore of them!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Manis

Posted it before but I guess I'll do it again.

.morph 16176 - Dr. whiterlimb (old male undead)

He looks like Professore Putrice in ICC, only smaller.

----------


## enyoo

Hey I am looking for old female undead animation/model, one, two or mooar working codes are welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Zboy596

Hello my good friends is tmorph working for you?

My is not working 

Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## kickinkids

Does anyone know why when im using the correct morph codes, and i have already made the LUA code and put it in my addons folder, the cat form and bear form morph reverts anytime a quest objective is complete or a mob is killed?

----------


## Pastete

Someone posted these a while ago

tank cloak spell 148958
melee dps cloak spell 148957
caster dps cloak spell 148954
healer cloak spell 148956

how do i apply them?

there are the legenary procc ids from the MoP cloaks

----------


## Zboy596

but anyone on this topic can help?


Tmorph dont work :S

dont give me a error now but in wow it dont work

----------


## jaxi

New user to tmorph--

Is it possible to have tmorph automatically inject when wow starts? Or is everyone manually launching?

----------


## Varedis123

Is it possible to change my moonkin druid form to the normal tauren form or, by any means, remove that annoying aura buff from the talent " Blessing of the Ancients" ? I really don't wanna use the glyph of stars because I hate the aura around ...

Thanks a lot !

----------


## toon52

Hi everyone ! 

Sorry for my bad english, but i would ask you one question, i play warrior and i would morph my human war to a human dk with blue eyes and grey skin. is it possible ?

thanks for the answer  :Smile:

----------


## Jolted

tMorph is out of date because WoW just had a small patch.

----------


## epeenlol

tfw you have to look at your ugly character

----------


## Drhank

> I got something for all of you who want the old cast animations back!
> 
> .morph 61050 - old human female
> .morph 61049 - old human male
> 
> .morph 22271 - old troll male (bit bigger)
> .morph 61051 - old troll male 
> 
> .race 12 - old male orc (with your transmogg)
> ...


Do you think it's possible to get the OLD night elf forms from somewhere? I looked for old npcs but even in zones like ghostlands they use the new forms. Reason why is because Blizzard screwed up with demon hunters and completely removed all the old models for night elf and blood elf (even when disabling "use new models" in the advanced options, you will not get the old night elf/blood elf anymore).

And also current version of tmorph is outdated again, seems like there was some patch.
Is it possible to update the program ourselves? Seems like the changes Blizzard do arent necessarily big at all and sometimes it feels like the only change we have to do is editing the actual patch number in tmorph. In those cases isn't it easier for the program to fetch the current WoW version from online somewhere or even in a text file (.ini or something) that we can easily edit our self?

----------


## Enuma

> And also current version of tmorph is outdated again, seems like there was some patch.
> Is it possible to update the program ourselves? Seems like the changes Blizzard do arent necessarily big at all and sometimes it feels like the only change we have to do is editing the actual patch number in tmorph. In those cases isn't it easier for the program to fetch the current WoW version from online somewhere or even in a text file (.ini or something) that we can easily edit our self?


Yep, outdated. Mini-patch few MB in size went live last night.

No, we cant do it our selfs. Tmorph doesnt read just WoW version (if it reads it at all), i think its rather reading WoW.exe offset numbers and attaching to WoW.exe via them.
They are, like WoW version, always changed after update.

----------


## mykki

Aww damn oh well these things happen time to time :P Lets just wait for journey to make our lives better once again. Vote journey for president!

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.1.0.23222.

----------


## Mathieu1994

thank you!

----------


## vrykulMorph

> Updated for 7.1.0.23222.


Thank you. I am just getting into this and enjoying it a lot!

Is there any way I can get the textures to work with .race 16? know I could .morph a Vrykul NPC instead, but I like the idea of still seeing the armor I earn.

----------


## mykki

> Thank you. I am just getting into this and enjoying it a lot!
> 
> Is there any way I can get the textures to work with .race 16? know I could .morph a Vrykul NPC instead, but I like the idea of still seeing the armor I earn.


Im not 100% sure about this but its not possible. Simply because blizzard has not done that skin atleast thats what i think. Many of them might be upcoming races in future and are in game files just for why not? We cannot really colour models etc :P but then again i might be wrong

----------


## vrykulMorph

> Im not 100% sure about this but its not possible. Simply because blizzard has not done that skin atleast thats what i think. Many of them might be upcoming races in future and are in game files just for why not? We cannot really colour models etc :P but then again i might be wrong


I was hoping that since their models were completely redone in Legion, it was just some config error. I understand there are many factors that could make it not possible though. Thanks for the reply.

----------


## Koliunea

how to replace a frost DK in "Killing Machine" talent "cold Avalanche" talent "Avalanche".
Example please.

----------


## Mehmy

Seriously Journey, this is the best thing ever. If I'd found out about this in Cata I would've saved so much money on race changes for cosmetic reasons.. So much money..

----------


## Kelerz

Any1 have trouble with morphing dudu formes, playing feral, i got shifting back to cat form sometimes and back to morphed caster form after using castable spell
2nd: how to morpf art appearances ? for example flamereaper of havoc dh

----------


## Acrono

Thank you for the update!

----------


## Romon07

horns and tattoos for dh broken?

----------


## Xtorz01

Tmorph doesnt work ?
It says please enter a process ID 
What do I need to do ?

----------


## woobywop1

Is there a fix yet for the gender change bladestorm bug?

My character is human female and any time I gender change, my bladestorm stops having an animation until I go back to original gender.

Rip male undead dream until this is fixed  :Frown: .

Edit: btw this doesn't fix if I .spell to a different bladestorm (i;e wotlk bladestorm).

----------


## Jolted

Is there a way to reset all morphs/items/races other than restarting the game?

----------


## Lachon

Anyone figure out how to fix the issue with morphs falling off of druid forms?
Is it a bug with Tmorph or is the DruidShapeshift addon out of date?
Will paypal someone $20 for a fix xD
Cannot tank on my druid as bear, feels horrendous and reflecting prism only lasts 5 mins xD

----------


## mirage noir

Hey!

Is it somehow possible to use this to swap models to high elves (not blood elves), like the kirin tor offensive ones?

----------


## Suffre

Hey  :Smile:  
Does somebody know if it's somehow possible to change the Feral/Bear w/e form to standard human form? So ure basically visually out of form but ure fighting as Cat. It'd be great to get some answers and "Guides"  :Smile: 
have a good day

----------


## Lachon

> Hey  
> Does somebody know if it's somehow possible to change the Feral/Bear w/e form to standard human form? So ure basically visually out of form but ure fighting as Cat. It'd be great to get some answers and "Guides" 
> have a good day


You can but its currently bugged right now and w.e form you choose to have will drop as soon as you leave combat, you can re-shift and it'll be there again but it will continue to drop over and over. 
tMorph & Druid Forms (UPDATED!) - YouTube
There is a link explaining it but ye, it does'nt really work

----------


## wanderley

Client update today, thanks in advance Journey!

----------


## jh16

> Client update today, thanks in advance Journey!


Same version. Should still work.

----------


## wanderley

thanks for the heads up, i tried it earlier today and it was outdated, now its fine. 

edit: thanks NEXT time Journey!

----------


## Captainbobster

Hi! I was wondering how are you supposed to update this, do you have to delete the old version and download the new version? is there any faster way than that? Thanks

----------


## Koliunea

reduction or change the warlock pet, there are the options?

----------


## Jetsmokin

fun fact for those of you using druidshapeshift, if you set the values for the desired forms as 0, you will look like your normal form in the desired form. Not overly useful but it's nice when you have rare/unobtainable mogs and like your normal form better

----------


## Lycanshifter

any update or workaround for the druid shapeshift glitch when you constantly go back to normal druid form?

----------


## gibtes3

Could anyone tell me why I get continuous character flickering when I change my race? Especially when using spells. :/

----------


## Source01riol

Hi guys, can i change the shaman ghost wolf form with a druid cat form ?
I am interested on this because i recently started to play casually a shaman and i would like to have a cat form when i swap to ghost wolf.
Thank you in advance, guys, and happy gaming!

----------


## lululalaland

> Could anyone tell me why I get continuous character flickering when I change my race? Especially when using spells. :/


are you playing on a private server ? cause i had this flickering you speak of when i played on private servers. When i switched to retail it worked perfectly.

----------


## Ghostcode

I've seen several streamers use the appearance guide or mogit to essentially right click and apply the morph? I attempted to search/google the answer, but could not find it. Would someone please enlighten me how others are doing this?

----------


## Disec

> I've seen several streamers use the appearance guide or mogit to essentially right click and apply the morph? I attempted to search/google the answer, but could not find it. Would someone please enlighten me how others are doing this?


should be able to just alt+click the item

----------


## gibtes3

> are you playing on a private server ? cause i had this flickering you speak of when i played on private servers. When i switched to retail it worked perfectly.


Yeah I'm. Sucks that it doesn't work on Pservers. :/

----------


## wanderley

> should be able to just alt+click the item


This is great! Know how to do an off-hand weapon? I can do main-hand weapons and off-hand shields but not off-hand weapons.

----------


## Numinaful

This is strictly only a morpher, right?

----------


## Heresy43

Does anyone have an effective way to tmorph out of shadowform? As in change the shadowform aura to not show at all? Thanks!

----------


## xstyle69

hey guys.
that stuff is bannable?
i just dont want to get banned!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lululalaland

> hey guys.
> that stuff is bannable?
> i just dont want to get banned!


what a stupid question... ofc this is bannable lo

----------


## d1s2t7

Hey can anyone tell me why .haircolor # doesn't work for the races? Is this a bug on my end or does it just not work overall. When entering the command it will say it in /s or whatever chat I am in at that moment the one that seems to take but doesn't output a new haircolor is .hair color # Anyone have any suggestions or fixes? Thanks

----------


## Nuno17

i cant get the artifact skins to work... can anyone provide me the hidden skin for the protection paladin ? ive tried everythin and doesn't seem to work maybe im doin it wrong. Does anyone mind explainin or if faster just give the skin

Thank you.

----------


## Fetell

tmorph 7.0.3.22594 is still exist? I need it  :Frown:

----------


## wanderley

New patch, thanks in advance Journey!

----------


## d1s2t7

Updates are the best, darn blizzard for outdating such a good addon. Thanks Journey!

----------


## intenkk

Yep, 7.1.5 is upon us. As always, many thanks in advance Journey for keeping tMorph up to date!  :Smile:

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.1.5.23360.

----------


## Buttonmasher

Hey I was wondering if you have an actual ID list for the Artifact Appearance skins? (Not just 1-28 but the 1 - 999 ones)
Currently I'm developing an addon that uses select(8, C_ArtifactUI.GetEquippedArtifactInfo()). It's for Corrupted Ashbringer whispers, but I'm expanding the addon to other capabilities. Thank you very much in advance.  :Smile:

----------


## Fragmaa

Hey went in bg using mercenary buff and wont let me change race inside just me or can u fix ? ty  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slymand

I cant seem to morph into any of the new Vrykul models without turning into a square, valkyran aspirant, eyir, etc. Anyone got similiar problems?

Great program though, been using it loads  :Smile:

----------


## Wintrex

Is there any way to morph just the top part of a robe in the chest? 

Thanks for this program though. It is what keeps me playing this game.

----------


## Cronos91

Hi all'! I am playing on a Legion private server (7.0.3) and when I start tMorph in game it says that I am running am outdated version of the addon. Any idea how to fix this? Can someone link the 7.0.3 version of the tMorph? Thank you all!

----------


## Terrassen

Can you morph targets? If not, can you implement it?

----------


## thespam1231

Does anybody know the .race codes for demon hunter models?

----------


## scrapsmoke

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the morph code for the toy Rime of the Time-Lost Mariner? I've been looking for awhile and cant find it. thanks!

----------


## Enuma

> Can you morph targets? If not, can you implement it?


I presume not because that would be considered as exploit. Tmorph stayed in the clear by allowing you and only you to change only player related stuff.




> Does anybody know the .race codes for demon hunter models?


Its on the first page, those are just Night Elfs and Blood Elfs with horns and tattoos



```
4  -- Night Elf
10 -- Blood Elf
```

but you can try adding horns and tattoos



```
.tattoos 2
.horns 4
.blindfold 3
```




> any update or workaround for the druid shapeshift glitch when you constantly go back to normal druid form?





> Hey  
> Does somebody know if it's somehow possible to change the Feral/Bear w/e form to standard human form? So ure basically visually out of form but ure fighting as Cat. It'd be great to get some answers and "Guides" 
> have a good day





> Anyone figure out how to fix the issue with morphs falling off of druid forms?
> Is it a bug with Tmorph or is the DruidShapeshift addon out of date?
> Will paypal someone $20 for a fix xD
> Cannot tank on my druid as bear, feels horrendous and reflecting prism only lasts 5 mins xD


Druid artifact is built in a way that it overlayers Artifact forms over anything thats beneath it so, currently, addon code from a first page works up to a point where you get your Artifact weapons, after which it still works, but Artifact model is layered OVER addon model.
Theres no currently workaround around this except ingame toys.

----------


## Lavafist

Hi,

Is it possible to hide Shadow form and Void form?

----------


## wanderley

Client patch today, thanks in advance Journey

----------


## Mannic

Ello all would their be a reason why I can't change the blindfold/horns on my DH? I always change from male to female belf and the horns are awful as well as the blindfold but the two codes don't work anyone happen to know why?

----------


## wanderley

> Client patch today, thanks in advance Journey


nope, wrong again

----------


## Desara

Hello, I wanted to start out like everyone does and say thank you Journey for all you've done. 

I do have a question, is there a way to morph into the Metamorphosis forms? I'd love to just be in them all the time as we get to see them so very briefly during a fire fight. Much appreciated!

----------


## alucard001

is there anyway to get old model chars back?

----------


## cryptnic

Does anyone have the different spell IDs for mongoose bite? it seems to have a different ID for each stack, going up to 6 stacks. Trying to change them all to the same thing will be impossible without getting their IDS first. Anyone know how to solve this?

----------


## Lonedrood

> Can you morph targets? If not, can you implement it?


That would be 100% bannable i'm afraid, you could use this to gain an advantage over other players for example morphing a rare into a larger model or boss adds you need to avoid into something larger and more visible

----------


## Roccatex

Was there a stealth patch?  :Frown:

----------


## Acidlol

Yep, need update  :Frown:

----------


## trembolizado

> Yep, need update


yeah thats not working ,

----------


## qwertan

I do not even want to play without it = (*

----------


## LT_Fam

When is the new update coming out for tmorph?

----------


## Niska00

Be patient, It will come in a few days ))

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.1.5.23420.

----------


## trembolizado

> Updated for 7.1.5.23420.


Thanks Journey , You Boss!

----------


## AshHeart

> Updated for 7.1.5.23420.


Yo dude, I know things are pretty empty around here save for patch days, but I just wanted to say your update game has been _on point_ lately.
Seriously, on behalf of the whole community, thanks for working so quickly.

----------


## DArkjacks

> Updated for 7.1.5.23420.


It hasn't been morphing things for me for the last couple patches... it says it's loading, but i.e. " .tmorph gender 1 " doesnt work and nor does anything else.

----------


## hockeylawrence9

> It hasn't been morphing things for me for the last couple patches... it says it's loading, but i.e. " .tmorph gender 1 " doesnt work and nor does anything else.


You don't need the "tmorph" part in the line. ".gender 1" is enough.

----------


## DArkjacks

> You don't need the "tmorph" part in the line. ".gender 1" is enough.


welp. that was info enough, thanks man.  :Smile:

----------


## Desara

is there a way to morph into the Metamorphosis forms? I'd love to just be in them all the time as we get to see them so very briefly during a fire fight. Much appreciated!

----------


## Esresin

> Yeah, it kind of sucks that all of the old posts were deleted.


Hey... is there any way you can give me a link for an old tmorph version? (7.0.3 22522)

----------


## xXBarlowXx

hey there =)

ihave a problem.. if i run tinject while im ingame it quits the game.. idk how to fix it.. im new to tmorph

thx for help =)

----------


## Tauv

Hello wonderful people. 
Does anyone know if there is a way (or spell) to use the Brewmaster Monk 2H Idle animation?
For example lets say id like a warrior class to idle like a Brewmaster Monk with his 2H.
Im getting the feeling that it is only the weapon that makes the Idle itself. 
Thanks in advance! 
 :Smile:

----------


## Kairen

> Hello wonderful people. 
> Does anyone know if there is a way (or spell) to use the Brewmaster Monk 2H Idle animation?
> For example lets say id like a warrior class to idle like a Brewmaster Monk with his 2H.
> Im getting the feeling that it is only the weapon that makes the Idle itself. 
> Thanks in advance!


Correct. I play Brew and we can only do it with the artifact even if the current mog/weapon is a staff.

----------


## zake97

anyone get banned with the ban wave that went out ?

----------


## mgirardet

> anyone get banned with the ban wave that went out ?


Yes i just got banned, never used any bots/third party programmes other than Tmorph.

Never thought they'd ban for its use. I've used it since MOP.

----------


## zake97

> Yes i just got banned, never used any bots/third party programmes other than Tmorph.
> 
> Never thought they'd ban for its use. I've used it since MOP.


kinda happy i stopped using it tbh love the program but i care to much about my account how long was the bann ?

----------


## DungeonMasterer

Guys,I think This code isn't work .item 1 140881 Mythic or I couldn't do that If you can help me I would be very happy

----------


## DungeonMasterer

This is working but The helm is normal not mythic (sry for english  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> Yes i just got banned, never used any bots/third party programmes other than Tmorph.
> 
> Never thought they'd ban for its use. I've used it since MOP.


Yeah... No you didn't get banned for tmorph

Warden is not scanning for tmorphs offsets, so stop lying. If there would be a tmorph banwave we'd all know about it.

----------


## DungeonMasterer

> Yeah... No you didn't get banned for tmorph
> 
> Warden is not scanning for tmorphs offsets, so stop lying. If there would be a tmorph banwave we'd all know about it.


Can u help me I used this code and it did not work exactly .item 1 140881 Mythic How I can use this helm's mythic version please say me if this code isn't true

----------


## Wintrex

> Can u help me I used this code and it did not work exactly .item 1 140881 Mythic How I can use this helm's mythic version please say me if this code isn't true


You use numbers for the items on different difficulties. So you'd do .item 1 140881 3 for mythic. 1 is normal 2 is heroic 3 is mythic

----------


## Wintrex

Does anyone know how to morph into the demon hunter models? I've tried doing .race 4 or .race 10 and tried .horns, .tatoos etc. Doesn't work. Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## veronimus03

i got this weird issue, that whenever i morph into the green/pink bear forms, after combat the forms remove itself, and i see myself normally.
i created myself an addon for the forms, so that it auto enables the forms, which works great.
but yea, the combat bug is kinda annoying, and it only started today, yesterday it worked great  :Frown: 

anybody knows a fix?

----------


## mirage noir

Still no way to get High Elf models?

----------


## DungeonMasterer

Thanks for it and I have 1 more question where I can find the list of weapon enchants?

----------


## DungeonMasterer

And When tmorph 7.2 is usable will other artifacts be added? and tier 20 sets

----------


## sickyo1991

Anyone knows why SoD into Legendary Rogue Dagger Wings work but Shadow Dance into Wings dont?
I tried:
.spell 51713 107082 doenst work
.spell 212283 107082 does work 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Kairen

> i got this weird issue, that whenever i morph into the green/pink bear forms, after combat the forms remove itself, and i see myself normally.
> i created myself an addon for the forms, so that it auto enables the forms, which works great.
> but yea, the combat bug is kinda annoying, and it only started today, yesterday it worked great 
> 
> anybody knows a fix?


No fix as of yet. It was working in 7.1 but ever since 7.1.5 the artifact overlaps the actual ID out of combat and they'll continually swap from there.

----------


## Kairen

> And When tmorph 7.2 is usable will other artifacts be added? and tier 20 sets


7.2's artifacts already works; they're stored in the game's data files since release except maybe the Druid's furblog mutation. There's no reason why Tier 20 wouldn't work since it'll be in the same format as the sets in WoD and Tier 19.

----------


## bloodvouge

Is there a way that you can just quickly copy another players appearance using tmorph? I see so many cool transmogs that take me ages to put together all the codes for myself. It would be really awesome for something just like the alt+click on appearances tab but for random players or even npcs.

----------


## aaronrh76

Would love to know if you can morph out or turn off the shadowform/voidform for shadow priest.

----------


## Tivill

I'm trying to change the auto triggered moonfire from galactic guardian as a bear druid, I was able to change the standard moonfire animation no problem but the auto moonfire seems to be using a different spell id. Does anyone have any information or tips on how to find a hidden spell animation like this?

----------


## Fzix

Is it just me or does it not work at all to change Tattoos and Hornstyles? I've tried everything and they just dont change. everything else works.

----------


## Wintrex

> Is it just me or does it not work at all to change Tattoos and Hornstyles? I've tried everything and they just dont change. everything else works.


No it doesn't work at all. I feel like there should be a different .race code for demon hunter models,, but I'm not sure. Hopefully this works sometime soon.
However I do know something is working because if you switch to blood elf and put you skin to like 20, and cntrl click something to open dressing room, your skin will show as demon hunter skin.

----------


## LOVINIT127Y

why does warrior bladestorm not give the bladestorm effect when u are tmorph with different gear/race ?? how do i fix it

----------


## cekz87

anyone know if there is a way to get this to work on iMac without the use of bootcamp? please let me know..

----------


## Yawnstar

> anyone know if there is a way to get this to work on iMac without the use of bootcamp? please let me know..


It's not developed for mac so it would require dev time, unlikely that will change afaik.

----------


## skillyboi91

Hey guys, I was just wondering if it was possible to change the animation of a passive spell like for example Twist of Fate for shadowpriest into the legendary cloak animation. Tried to dabble with it myself with no success  :Frown:  I kinda want the proc to happen regularly and the only thing I found that seemed to work was binding it to PwS, but thats kinda tricky to pop in combat just to look cool

----------


## solnegro

Hey guys what´s up? im in hell trying to add the Goblin Rocket Pack skin to my chara with tmorph, i was try using the spell id and the dysplay id and dont work. I found various items with same skin like the rocket pack like the item from ICC ship battle: Goblin Rocket Pack - Item - World of Warcraft and this is the spell id page from the rocket pack in shadowmon valley: Goblin Rocket Pack - Spell - World of Warcraft. As i say i was try swaping spell id from other and the display id for the chest and shirt but not work.

If any can help me i will very happy guys, also big thanks for the tmorph creator, you are the man!
 :Big Grin:  Sorry for my bad English and Cheers

----------


## DungeonMasterer

How we can find enchant codes some codes are on the sites but for example i couldn't find Nightmare anywhere.On wowhead or wowdb.Only writes spell codes in there or can we do it with spellcode?

----------


## cekz87

ive heard people getting it to work on imac with Wine

----------


## Midoki24

Quick questions.

1) Is it possible to morph your pet?
2) Is it possible to change the gender of a form?
3) How do you reset? (.reset took off my transmog, which I did not know was possible.)

If any of these questions are listed or answered elsewhere, please let me know!  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

any plans to update this for 7.2?

----------


## TW_Gankdalf

> any plans to update this for 7.2?


It's not even live yet.

----------


## EnhShaman

need help
trying to get old Windfury animation
is it right ID 33757 ? 
Windfury - Spell - World of Warcraft

trying test for example to Heroism
Heroism - Spell - World of Warcraft
But i even cannot push into chat this .spell 33757 32182
P.S. sorry for bad english

----------


## Shinasy

ID for purprle bear form ?  :Smile:

----------


## sysla

> Quick questions.
> 
> 1) Is it possible to morph your pet?
> 2) Is it possible to change the gender of a form?
> 3) How do you reset? (.reset took off my transmog, which I did not know was possible.)
> 
> If any of these questions are listed or answered elsewhere, please let me know!



I would also like to morph my warlock pet! anyone knows about this?

----------


## highs

> I would also like to morph my warlock pet! anyone knows about this?


not possible  :Frown:

----------


## FluffyWalrus

Apparently people are fine with their transmogs/races right now, or majority of users are EU. 

7.2 was today, tmorph out of date!

----------


## Asigiri

> I would also like to morph my warlock pet! anyone knows about this?


Unless I grossly misunderstood the question, it's not too difficult to morph any sort of pet. I generally make a macro such as:

/run SetDisplayID("target", 0000)
/run UpdateModel("target")

Just replace "0000" with the model ID. Generally I replace "target" with the name of the pet so I don't have to worry about targeting every time I zone into a new place.

----------


## Makss

> Apparently people are fine with their transmogs/races right now, or majority of users are EU. 
> 
> 7.2 was today, tmorph out of date!


or maybe we just use our brains and know that it takes a little while to be updated

----------


## Enuma

> or maybe we just use our brains and know that it takes a little while to be updated


^This! But also Journey is probably waiting for all micro patches to go live as theres A LOT of bugs with some of the classes confirmed in blue posts.

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.2.0.23846. Wouldn't be surprised to see some more mini patches, though.

----------


## Disec

Feels****ingGoodMan update op <3

----------


## sendrock

Thx for the update.

PS : * Updated for 7.2.0.23846 (March 30th, 2016) * We'r in 2017 now

----------


## Nightsmoky

It still says, that its outdated.

Im on EU.

----------


## Kairen

> It still says, that its outdated.
> 
> Im on EU.


I'm on the moon. Look at recent previous posts then compare your WoW version to tMorph's. 4Head

----------


## Gui174

@Journey 
I'm so sad to see the version number became 7.2.0.23852, waiting for your new updated and thanks for you did and doing for wowers.

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.2.0.23852. Also, here is a video demonstrating some newer functionality that not everyone is aware of:

tMorph Demo





> Thx for the update.
> 
> PS : * Updated for 7.2.0.23846 (March 30th, 2016) * We'r in 2017 now


Fixed. :P

----------


## Kairen

> Updated for 7.2.0.23852. Also, here is a video demonstrating some newer functionality that not everyone is aware of:
> 
> Twitch
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed. :P


Quick fix and thank you for that link, that cut's down macros. You're doing God's work, Journey

----------


## bagindo4ka

new alt+ function ROCK \w/

----------


## FluffyWalrus

For some reason .spell X Y isn't working, for me at least 

.spell 31884 216331 - is what I use to turn Avenging Wrath to Avenging Crusader

----------


## Journey

> For some reason .spell X Y isn't working, for me at least 
> 
> .spell 31884 216331 - is what I use to turn Avenging Wrath to Avenging Crusader


Spell morphing is disabled for now. It'll be back soon.

----------


## empty_skillz

Morphing spells is broken, it wont let me send the command, but if i morph the same spell ids twice it works?


Edit: i saw the comment above, ok  :Smile:

----------


## kaedekins

Ugh, beautiful. Thanks for your work on this!

----------


## lionofazeroth

Can I morph other players? and if I cant, can you add that feature?

----------


## Enuma

> Can I morph other players? and if I cant, can you add that feature?


No, that is considered as gaining advantage over other players (example morph all allys, including Gnomes to Draenei/Human thus gaining in size) and its considered as hack which would put this addon on blizzards blacklist.
Journey said that he will never add feature that will blacklist this nifty program, this is client only mod.

----------


## wewlad

Does anyone know the ID for the new PvP Enchant Demonic Tyranny?

Enchanter's Illusion - Demonic Tyranny - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Nemeischer

Is there any addon to show all hidden sets like the elite stuff if you havent collected it?

----------


## WarcraftNinja

> Can I morph other players? and if I cant, can you add that feature?


Yes you can, Asigiri posted the macro for it in one of the previous pages. 

/run SetDisplayID(“target”, 0000)
/run UpdateModel(“target”)

Change "0000" to the display ID you want. You can use it to morph your pet, enemies, etc. It breaks easily though.

----------


## EnhShaman

how can i morph Windfury animation?

----------


## kaedekins

.horns isn't working for me on Demon Hunter. Anyone know what other commands work on appearance stuff?

----------


## d1s2t7

Says invalid game version when downloading new update? Any news?

----------


## Gui174

Since 7.2 updated, the World of Warcraft can change the name to World of BUG, so I think maybe in the future will still a lot of mini patchs...
it's real-real-realy bad...

----------


## ciani

Is there a way to morph into a boomkin form? I like their casting animations and would love the command if its even possible. thank you

----------


## Altarin

it should be possible with .spell as you mutate one aura you have to moonkin. 

btw does anyone know any good wings spells for holy priest?

----------


## Enuma

> it should be possible with .spell as you mutate one aura you have to moonkin. 
> 
> btw does anyone know any good wings spells for holy priest?


You can try these:

Blessing of T'uure - 196644 - Naaru wings
Apotheosis - 200183 - Priest shiny form
Guardian Spirit - 47788 - BIG WINGS!
Avenging Crusader - 216331 - Holy Paladins winged form.
Avenging Wrath - 31884 - Wings.

----------


## Akusa202

Does anyone know what the morph code is for the vrykul that you turn into when you use the horn of valor trinket?

----------


## IdiotSavante

Does anyone have the DisplayID for the new 7.2 Guardian Druid? Thanks!

----------


## Journey

> Does anyone have the DisplayID for the new 7.2 Guardian Druid? Thanks!


Guardian:
74269
74270
74271
74272

Feral:
66782
66783
66784
66785

Lunarwing Owl:
74304
74305
74306
74307

----------


## IdiotSavante

> Guardian:
> 74269
> 74270
> 74271
> 74272
> 
> Feral:
> 66782
> 66783
> ...


Thank you!

----------


## Theodicy

When i queue Mercenary mode for random Battlegrounds, I am turned into a Male Human. But i noticed when playing as only this Mercenary Human, i get the old Mortal strike Animation From my Disarm Ability (236077) that is no longer present in the current models. When i tmorph to a Human outside of mercenary BG's it uses a different animation 
I was wondering if anyone could get the mercenary Human model somehow.
Alliance - Spells - WowDB is the only different spell on me

----------


## Anonimas93s

> Yes you can, Asigiri posted the macro for it in one of the previous pages. 
> 
> /run SetDisplayID(“target”, 0000)
> /run UpdateModel(“target”)
> 
> Change "0000" to the display ID you want. You can use it to morph your pet, enemies, etc. It breaks easily though.


How high are our chances for improved compatibility on this?

(In the future I mean)

----------


## Romon07

7.2.0 23877 
New small patch

----------


## Kairen

> How high are our chances for improved compatibility on this?
> 
> (In the future I mean)


RIP Journey

Anyone know if a fix or different method of swapping Druid forms had been found? When tMorph was working ofc :^)

----------


## Kairen

> 7.2.0 23877 
> New small patch




RIP Journey

Anyone know if a fix or different method of swapping Druid forms has been found? When tMorph was working ofc :^)

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.2.0.23877. Also implemented a new .shapeshift command:


```
.shapeshift <form id> <display id>
```

----------


## Coggy

> Updated for 7.2.0.23877. Also implemented a new .shapeshift command:
> 
> 
> ```
> .shapeshift <form id> <display id>
> ```


Thank you for fixing this issue! A very welcome addition to a fantastic addon. I do have one question though. How do I change so my shapeshift form is the same form as my human form? I've tried putting nil and player instead of a displayid but that doesnt work. Is there any way to do this?

----------


## Sneakmeister

Speaking of swapping forms, I'm looking for a way to swap the Demon Hunter's Metamorphosis forms. I made a little add-on that updated what Form Id I had, but it turns out Metamorphosis does not count as one. Simply using the .spell to change the effect or .morph during the buff doesn't work.

----------


## mementii

Hey im having a bit of a problem with my tmorph, when im playing my warr the morph on my toon seems to break when im in combat. im not sure exactly what makes it break but here is a pic of what happens: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Does anyone have the same problem or know what im doing wrong?
Morphs i use on my war is
ALT+Click set 
.race 6
.gender
.item 16 134553 32
.item 17 134553 32
Appriciate any help i can get!  :Smile:

----------


## Kairen

> Updated for 7.2.0.23877. Also implemented a new .shapeshift command:
> 
> 
> ```
> .shapeshift <form id> <display id>
> ```


Thank♂You♂Sir♂

----------


## Khyriel

Hey, first of all you are doing and amazing job journey, thank you for that !
Is there any way to morph into "Mote of Light" toy ? the id of the buff is 228140, but can't get it to work with .spell xxxxxx 228140

----------


## Anonimas93s

> Yes you can, Asigiri posted the macro for it in one of the previous pages. 
> 
> /run SetDisplayID(“target”, 0000)
> /run UpdateModel(“target”)
> 
> Change "0000" to the display ID you want. You can use it to morph your pet, enemies, etc. It breaks easily though.


I'm guessing april fools?

----------


## JayRod731

Hello it seems like after combat is over tmorph breaks seen like a few others are having this issue as well hope you guys can fix it. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Asigiri

> I'm guessing april fools?


How do you mean, exactly? Generally I've had to make a macro since both commands are needed. I don't suggest it though, just kind of "yes it does work." I'm not sure about warlock pets currently (in the past, my demon would stay morphed until I zoned) but I know it doesn't work well with companions (i.e., class hall champions) since as soon as I enter or exit combat, the companion will swap back pretty quickly.

Of course.. I generally just alter my CreatureDisplayInfo file for that.. ^^;;

----------


## Journey

> Hello it seems like after combat is over tmorph breaks seen like a few others are having this issue as well hope you guys can fix it. Keep up the good work.


Should be fixed if you re-download.

----------


## lionofazeroth

Morphing other players on your client does not effect their gameplay, so I don't think adding this feature will put this addon on blizzards blacklist. It would be great if you can make it possible.

----------


## Seffix

Is it possible to remove forms?

----------


## Anonimas93s

> How do you mean, exactly? Generally I've had to make a macro since both commands are needed. I don't suggest it though, just kind of "yes it does work." I'm not sure about warlock pets currently (in the past, my demon would stay morphed until I zoned) but I know it doesn't work well with companions (i.e., class hall champions) since as soon as I enter or exit combat, the companion will swap back pretty quickly.
> 
> Of course.. I generally just alter my CreatureDisplayInfo file for that.. ^^;;



I tried to use it on my target, my pet, none of it worked. 
/run SetDisplayID(“target”, 0000)
/run UpdateModel(“target”)
Tried only replacing '0000' with display id and changing "target" to name of npc/pet etc. Did not work  :Frown:

----------


## Asigiri

> I tried to use it on my target, my pet, none of it worked. 
> /run SetDisplayID(“target”, 0000)
> /run UpdateModel(“target”)
> Tried only replacing '0000' with display id and changing "target" to name of npc/pet etc. Did not work


Huh, so somehow the character used for the quotation marks was changed when the commands were quoted or the original was posted. I copy and pasted exactly what you had and it did not work. However, in the macro I went back and replaced the quotation marks by simply typing them in again and it worked. Really don't know how they were converted to a different, but similar, character. Hope that helps.

Just keep in mind if you're not copying, that spacing, capitalization, etc is important as it seems pretty sensitive.

----------


## Anonimas93s

> Huh, so somehow the character used for the quotation marks was changed when the commands were quoted or the original was posted. I copy and pasted exactly what you had and it did not work. However, in the macro I went back and replaced the quotation marks by simply typing them in again and it worked. Really don't know how they were converted to a different, but similar, character. Hope that helps.
> 
> Just keep in mind if you're not copying, that spacing, capitalization, etc is important as it seems pretty sensitive.


facedesk_by_candimente.jpg
Can't believe something so simple could f things up like that.
Will try once I am home.

----------


## guldanlol

With the .shapeshifting I'm having an issue. currently when you go from one shapeshift form to another (I.E. moonkin to cat back to moonkin) your appearance turns back into that of a moonkin. Is there any way to fix this? At the moment I am just spamming my macro to turn my moonkin form back into that of my .shapeshift id.

----------


## Journey

> With the .shapeshifting I'm having an issue. currently when you go from one shapeshift form to another (I.E. moonkin to cat back to moonkin) your appearance turns back into that of a moonkin. Is there any way to fix this? At the moment I am just spamming my macro to turn my moonkin form back into that of my .shapeshift id.


Should be fixed in the latest release.

----------


## joker942

why my newest tmorph version doesnt work? my win10 defender said a error message like the program is not secure... can anyone help me plz? 

i already tried to take my win10 defender off but still not work

----------


## guldanlol

> Should be fixed in the latest release.


As always, thank you!

----------


## JayRod731

It seems like it is still breaking after combat i re downloaded it a few times now not sure if its just me having this issue or if other are.

----------


## jh16

Blizzard reverted back to 7.2.0.23877.
For those wondering. :P

----------


## FluffyWalrus

How do you find displayids for Druid forms? I'm trying to find Pridemother for Feral, and don't know how.

----------


## Khyriel

Any idea how to morph into Mote of Light toy ? its a human size algalon

----------


## Coggy

Any ideas on how to make your druid form look like humanoid form?

----------


## Blood eld helper

Anyone know if it's possible to get back the old blood elf models using this?

----------


## EnhShaman

who morph Windfury animation (shaman)?

----------


## kenis

how use dk skin with another class? or skins like brown orc, dark ranger(blood elf red eyes) dark iron etc.

----------


## Lonedrood

Thanks for all your hard work and dedication <3

----------


## Flareshock

Hello everyone, it's your friendly neighborhood lazy derp again!

I've been trying to get different artifact appearances Tmogged into my hands, sadly, I just can't find the codes for these weapons, alt-clicking the artifacts also shifts the heroic or normal version into your hands instead of the current form, which is a shame.
I'd like to know the code of the Normal Protector's Judgment Silver Hand so I can use that magnificent hammer in battle, I've searched where I can but just can't find it..

----------


## Kelerz

seems outdated for me for 11.04

----------


## hexiaa

Does anyone else keep getting invalid game version?

----------


## Disec

Yep WoW Updated.

----------


## kaedekins

New client version .23911! Thanks in advance for keeping this awesome mod up to date.

----------


## Journey

Updated for 23911.

----------


## Gui174

Thanks for your update~~

----------


## lettuce1537

hey thanks for adding that new .shapeshift command, is there any way we can scale the thing we shapeshift? say i want to tmorph my moonkin form into a dragon but scale it down to a tiny size, i can type .scale 0.2 which will work temporarily but if i shift out of form and shift back in it resets and covers my entire screen, i used to use the druidshapeshift addon but since legion broke it and makes the form randomly reset there doesnt seem to be a good alternative unless i use .shapeshift but then cannot scale them

----------


## wlmikey

is there a code for the curios coin toy? Mote of Light

----------


## tarreltje

Does any1 know the ID of the artifact challange skin for shadow priests? the Shadow - Twisted Reflection? Cant find him on wowhead

----------


## beezype

Why don't working for me ? Win8 (x64)

----------


## tarreltje

Is the below still working? Im trying to morph my doomguard into an imp:

/run SetDisplayID(“target”, 0000)
/run UpdateModel(“target”)

I cant find the displayID for imp, so i tryed something else but with no luck, can some1 help me with the right code?

----------


## Fitth

> Does anyone know the ID for the new PvP Enchant Demonic Tyranny?
> 
> Enchanter's Illusion - Demonic Tyranny - Item - World of Warcraft


enchanters-illusion-demonic-tyranny = enchant 1 348

----------


## attemptxlol

Outdated 4.17.2017

----------


## offence

Yea it's giving me OUTDATED error too . Pls Fix <3

----------


## Hyperbeist

Need a new update here indeed

----------


## alipc09

Has someone ever been banned for this?

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.2.0.23937.

----------


## Iesha

Journey, u are the man. I am so grateful for your constant updates. U should charge for the service, considering how ungrateful some people are.

All service requires some type of payment.

----------


## Badfinger

> Updated for 7.2.0.23937.


The following Lua functions don't work with the new update:
SetAlternateRace
SetGender

Are there new ones?

----------


## bertie123

Hey man i used to be able to do .race 13 or 14 to turn into a Broken but doesn't seem to work anymore?

----------


## Wintrex

Does anyone know how to get the display ID's for the Chosen Dead armor sets? I can't find it anywhere since they're not individual items.

----------


## Coggy

Still no one who has an idea on how to make your druid forms look like your humanoid form?

----------


## AlopexGames

This comment will likely be lost in the thread pretty soon, but there's a range of DisplayIDs that Blizzard is currently using for most situations where your character appears as another race with your gear. This includes the Mists of Pandaria scenarios (which I believe they were first made for) and Mercenary mode

The range is:
55238 - 55267

This range of display IDs goes from human female, through the Alliance races, through 3 sets of pandaren display IDs, then through the Horde ending on goblin male. So, while I won't go through all of them, as examples a human male would be 55239, a Tauren male would be 55261, or a female Blood Elf would be 55264.

----------


## LAMD

Just make a file core.lua and put the next text in it 

START OF FILE
-- nil = humanoid form
-- ============== Druid =============
-- Aquatic Form - 4
-- Bear Form - 5 (BEAR_FORM constant)
-- Cat Form - 1 (CAT_FORM constant)
-- Flight Form - 29
-- Moonkin Form - 31 (MOONKIN_FORM constant)
-- Swift Flight Form - 27
-- Travel Form - 3
-- Tree of Life - 2
-- ============== Monk MoP ===========
-- Stance of the Fierce Tiger - 24
-- Stance of the Sturdy Ox - 23
-- Stance of the Wise Serpent - 20
-- ============== Rogue ==============
-- Stealth - 30
-- Shaman
-- Ghost Wolf - 16
-- Warlock
-- Metamorphosis - 22
-- ============= Warrior =============
-- Battle Stance - 17
-- Berserker Stance - 19
-- Defensive Stance - 18




-- ===================================================================
-- DruidShapeShift for tMorph
-- Twitch.TV/Wildlands -- Follow and Share
-- Configuration.
-- ===================================================================
-- Setting the display ID to nil causes that form to not be affected;
-- setting the scale to nil causes the scale to not be affected, even
-- if the display ID is. The display ID is NOT the value found in a
-- WoW Head URL, they must be ascertained separately.


-- local FORM = {DisplayID, Scale}
-- local CAT_FORM = {45042, 0.8} -- Cat form to Xuen at 0.8 scale.
-- local WOLF_FORM = {67421, 0.6}
local WOLF_FORM = {29414, 1}
local CAT_FORM = {0, 1}
local TREE_FORM = {0, 1}
local TRAVEL_FORM = {0, 0.6}
local AQUATIC_FORM = {0, 1}
local BEAR_FORM = {0, 1.4}
local FLIGHT_FORM = {0, 0.6} -- Doubles for Flight Form and Swift Flight Form.
local MOONKINK_FORM = {0, 1.2}


-- ===================================================================
-- Core.
-- ===================================================================
local eventHandler = CreateFrame("Frame", nil, UIParent)
eventHandler:SetScript("OnEvent", function()
-- Break out of the function if tMorph is not loaded.
if (not tMorphLoaded) then return end


-- API GetShapeshiftFormID - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft
local ShapeShiftID = GetShapeshiftFormID()


if (ShapeShiftID == 16) then
-- Wolf Form.
if (WOLF_FORM[1]) then
SetDisplayID("player", WOLF_FORM[1])
if (WOLF_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", WOLF_FORM[2]) end


UpdateModel("player")
end
elseif (ShapeShiftID == 1) then
-- Cat Form.
if (CAT_FORM[1]) then
SetDisplayID("player", CAT_FORM[1])
if (CAT_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", CAT_FORM[2]) end


UpdateModel("player")
end
elseif (ShapeShiftID == 2) then
-- Tree Form.
if (TREE_FORM[1]) then
SetDisplayID("player", TREE_FORM[1])
if (TREE_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", TREE_FORM[2]) end


UpdateModel("player")
end
elseif (ShapeShiftID == 3) then
-- Travel Form.
if (TRAVEL_FORM[1]) then
SetDisplayID("player", TRAVEL_FORM[1])
if (TRAVEL_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", TRAVEL_FORM[2]) end


UpdateModel("player")
end
elseif (ShapeShiftID == 4) then
-- Aquatic Form.
if (AQUATIC_FORM[1]) then
SetDisplayID("player", AQUATIC_FORM[1])
if (AQUATIC_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", AQUATIC_FORM[2]) end


UpdateModel("player")
end
elseif (ShapeShiftID == 5) then
-- Bear Form.
if (BEAR_FORM[1]) then
SetDisplayID("player", BEAR_FORM[1])
if (BEAR_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", BEAR_FORM[2]) end


UpdateModel("player")
end
elseif (ShapeShiftID == 27) or (ShapeShiftID == 29) then
-- Swift Flight Form or Flight Form.
if (FLIGHT_FORM[1]) then
SetDisplayID("player", FLIGHT_FORM[1])
if (FLIGHT_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", FLIGHT_FORM[2]) end


UpdateModel("player")
end
elseif (ShapeShiftID == 31) then
-- Moonkin Form.
if (MOONKINK_FORM[1]) then
SetDisplayID("player", MOONKINK_FORM[1])
if (MOONKINK_FORM[2]) then SetScale("player", MOONKINK_FORM[2]) end


UpdateModel("player")
end
end
end)


local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
if ((playerClass == "DRUID") or (playerClass == "SHAMAN")) then
eventHandler:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
eventHandler:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD")
end

END OF FILE

Make another file named DruidShapeshift.toc

START OF FILE
## Interface: 50400
## Title: DruidShapeshift


core.lua
END OF FILE

make a Folder inside ur WOW/Interface/Addons directory with the name DruidShapeShift and put both files in there

This is just a file i did to my taste




> Still no one who has an idea on how to make your druid forms look like your humanoid form?

----------


## Romon07

New mini patch 24015.

----------


## vefali

update pls

----------


## Inkyy

is there a way to tmorph your weapon into hidden artifact appearances? specifically the red corrupted remembrance skin for ashbringer. ty  :Smile:

----------


## FluffyWalrus

Will spell animations come back any time soon? I was able to get one of them to work, but had to take off the glyph that affected the spell. 

Also, how can I find Feral druid challenge skin codes?

----------


## okc20006

Did tmorph get my account banned for 1 year and 6 months? "After a long review, it looks like there's a use of a 3rd party program used for PvP reasons to gain an unfair advantage against other players.

" what can that mean

----------


## Awotinkos

" what can that mean" 

That means you use a third program to modify things in game. Eventho Tmorph is a 3e part program and its not allowed to use cuz the LUA, you used something for PvP and took advantage out of it. This sounds more like you did use a "BOTTING" program to me then tmorph

----------


## jeleopard

^ stop kickbotting? :P

----------


## Journey

Updated for 24015.




> Hey man i used to be able to do .race 13 or 14 to turn into a Broken but doesn't seem to work anymore?


Yeah, only the default races are available via those commands for now.




> The following Lua functions don't work with the new update:
> SetAlternateRace
> SetGender
> 
> Are there new ones?


SetCustomRace and SetCustomGender, but this API is subject to change atm.

----------


## Enuma

> is there a way to tmorph your weapon into hidden artifact appearances? specifically the red corrupted remembrance skin for ashbringer. ty


Copying back one of my old posts:

Artifacts are listed as a different skin per row, different model per column.
So, you use usual command for morphing weapon with artifact ID then just add skin number that you want.

For instance, Ashbringer with first hidden appearance:
.item 16 120978 25

1st appearance: 9 10 11 12
2nd appearance: 13 14 15 16
3rd appearance :17 18 19 20
4th appearance: 21 22 23 24
5th appearance: 25 26 27 28 (hidden)

I had linked a post on US WoW forums with ID numbers of all Artifacts, however that was taken down.
So, for artifact IDs consult WoWhead where ID number is number just past item= part of url.

Example:
Ashbringer - Item - World of Warcraft

Where 120978 is Ashbringers ID. Pretty much everything functions there on same way, so all Armor, spell or weapon IDs can be found in that way.

----------


## lynx442

Hello, first of all thank you for your work  :Smile: . 

Since 7.2 is live I have observed some problems.

Indeed when I morph from NE to BE, I properly see my character as a BE in my character page but when I want to check what a item would look like on my character (Ctrl + Left Click) I see my character as a NE with the settings I have for my blood elf, that is to say I see my character as a NE with face 5, hair 1, skin 4 which is not the setting I have on my character when he is not morphed. (face 1 hair 6 skin 1).

This leads to other issues with a DH. When Using metamorphosis the demon form My character hace is one of a NE DH instead of BE DH, there is no voice attack sound when you dash/ taking dmg/do abilities.

I did not have this issue during 7.1. 

Any informations about that ?

Thank you foe your time

@++

----------


## Inkyy

> Copying back one of my old posts:
> 
> Artifacts are listed as a different skin per row, different model per column.
> So, you use usual command for morphing weapon with artifact ID then just add skin number that you want.
> 
> For instance, Ashbringer with first hidden appearance:
> .item 16 120978 25
> 
> 1st appearance: 9 10 11 12
> ...


thanks so much!

----------


## Hyperbeist

> Updated for 7.2.0.23937.


thank you <3

----------


## Anonimas93s

Any plans to improve pet morphing to not break after each combat ends? Maybe even allow us to turn them into playable races and armor em?

----------


## hhumas

i want to ask something . how can i get codes for different spell enchant animation. 
i have a trinket it give me random enchant for 20 sec .
sometime i get blessign of the cenarius . eg , Rune of Valor . is there any way to get those?

----------


## Legendenbalu

Is there a way to morph the Legendary Cloak Effect? If yes, pls let me know how  :Smile:  Thanks !

----------


## Kairen

I'm familiar with the commands on the front page but I seen other commands that worked with previous builds such as scaling the size of something like a mount. Are these still available and could an example be given on how to use it on your character or mount?

----------


## intenkk

Hi Journey, once again huge thank you for keeping tmorph up to date! 

Just wanted to ask if it is possible to scale weapon sizes? Just came back to WoW after a long break, and found out that Blizz did a blanket size increase to weapons on BE females. The clipping with 2H weapons really gets on my nerves... >.>

----------


## Kelerz

> Just make a file core.lua and put the next text in it 
> This is just a file i did to my taste]


is there a FIX for that u drop Morph to just normal cat when you go out of combat?

----------


## Kelerz

..............

----------


## kerromar

Update coming anytime soon?

----------


## Koliunea

Hello everybody.
Thanks for tMorph.
The guys in the current content have changed abilities: a shot of a cobra, a shocking shot, a team to take, a terrible beast. Who can tell the old id of these abilities? And will they work?
In addition, what are the options for the hunter's pets change in the outward appearance or decrease?
Thank you in advance.
Sorry for my English.

----------


## tarreltje

Can some 1 help me by posting the code how to morph my doomguard into lets say an imp?

----------


## DungeonMasterer

Can u help me pls? I can't find enchant's codes and The codes in wowhead I used doesn't work now.

----------


## kiss

by any chance anyone do have 7.1.5 version of tmorph plz? could u plz send me link or email it to me i beg u?

----------


## t-dijk

I've been trying to make Sidewinders look a bit less horrible, but can't seem to find the right spell-ID to swap out. I've tried each of the Sidewinder spells on WoWhead (Spells - World of Warcraft). Am I doing something blatantly wrong, or do Blizz just want me to not be able to enjoy MM hunter?

----------


## noname666

Is there any way to morph into "Mote of Light" toy ? the id of the buff is 228140, but can't get it to work.

----------


## Senapi

Hi. I was wondering about combat animations for the weapons with different races. Sometimes when i morph for example into human i have ONLY the new animations for dual wielding which i like. But now i have the new one AND the old one (the human male spin with the sword) which i don't like. What causes these random changes of animations?. And is it possible to make to only have the NEW animations?

----------


## FluffyWalrus

7.2.5 is this week! 

Also, wondering when Spell Morphing will come back? I'm really missing a few of the spells I changed.

----------


## intenkk

7.2.5 is upon us, we patiently await for an update dear Journey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kairen

> 7.2.5 is upon us, we _patiently_ await for an update dear Journey


:thinking:

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.2.5.24330.

----------


## Kairen

> Updated for 7.2.5.24330.


Great Success

----------


## wanderley

Been trying to bypass the UAC popup but every time I try, it says tmorph is outdated even though im using the new one - anyone else try this?

(using the task scheduler)

----------


## noname666

who knows id of Valeera Sanguinar? all wowhead ids not working.

----------


## Victoor

is there any chance we can have acces to older versions of tmorph? i'm specifically looking for 7.1.5 23420 , please? thanks!

----------


## Romon07

New small patch 7.2.5.24367

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.2.5.24367.

----------


## Spitzer007

Thanks for the fast updates! You tha man  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deldo

Dunno if the URl is broken for me or everyone else but when i try to download it says this site cannot be reached!

----------


## wanderley

> Been trying to bypass the UAC popup but every time I try, it says tmorph is outdated even though im using the new one - anyone else try this?
> 
> (using the task scheduler)


Figured out that I had an outdated .dll file in system32, so if anyone is trying this, be sure to update the .dll inside system32.

----------


## Tyrande0843

how do you get the spell graphics from glyphs?
does it work like artifact weapon appearances where it has another number next to the spell number?

like how would i do glyph of twilight bloom instead of regular lifebloom to use as a spell effect

----------


## Ziddy1337

Small patch just went out. 7.2.5.24414 now.

----------


## Xyraz

So I've gotten this error when I open it:

It opens this "Console" and just says: 
Injection succesful... Press ENTER KEY to close window.


And when I try to use it ingame, it doesn't do anything at all.

Please help.

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> So I've gotten this error when I open it:
> 
> It opens this "Console" and just says: 
> Injection succesful... Press ENTER KEY to close window.
> 
> 
> And when I try to use it ingame, it doesn't do anything at all.
> 
> Please help.


WoW had a small patch that went out earlier today, and just now was another one (24414 was earlier, 24415 just hit 1 min ago)

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.2.5.24415.

----------


## cryptnic

since this latest up-date, .race 12, which has the vanilla orc animations, looks like a hellfire orc (also keeps transmog), no longer works. I was wondering if this was intended or will be reverted in a later patch.

----------


## Burger87

Hello. Is there someone who knows tmorph code for warrior blue t10 gear? I have tryed to find out what it is with bad luck. Is it even possible to morph that gear on orc?

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
This was the only clue to get this gear, but it only gets me naked when i press those numbers on.

----------


## gimmler

bored at work so I did a little bit of digging for some requests on the last two pages, following SHOULD work:

Valeera Sanguinar: .morph 26365
Mote of Light Toy: .morph 44538
Astral Form: .morph 45941 (should be the same model as mote of light, just the buff from algalon back in ulduar)

this one actually took a while, but blue warrior T10 should be:



> .item 1 81706
> .item 3 81708
> .item 5 81704
> .item 6 81709
> .item 7 81707
> .item 8 81710
> .item 10 81705

----------


## Burger87

> bored at work so I did a little bit of digging for some requests on the last two pages, following SHOULD work:
> 
> Valeera Sanguinar: .morph 26365
> Mote of Light Toy: .morph 44538
> Astral Form: .morph 45941 (should be the same model as mote of light, just the buff from algalon back in ulduar)
> 
> this one actually took a while, but blue warrior T10 should be:


Thank you! T10 blue working perfectly

----------


## wanderley

Small patch, needs updated again (again)

----------


## DjRelentx

Does anyone know how to get the old stormblast animation from back in Mop enhance shaman ascendance? when I use this The animation only comes out of 1 hand not both. How do i get it to come out of both hands.

.spell 115357 147056

----------


## HolyNemo

Another small patch today. Needs updated for 7.2.5.24461

----------


## Romon07

Another sneaky patch or just me?

----------


## PrettyStandard

pls sir can i have some update

----------


## d1s2t7

I hope everything is ok? O.O

----------


## ytdfanboy

Hey, i'm having an issue where tmorph will start, but close down immediately after, without letting me press any key to inject. This issue has been going on for awhile, I figured it was due a minor update so I just waited awhile. Now 2 or so weeks later i'm still having the same issue, please help.

* Using windows 10
* Yes I have admin rights
* Yes I've tried re-installing, multiple times in fact
* Haven't had this problem before

----------


## Sosila

Pls update  :Smile:

----------


## evizbot

Spell modifications don't seem to work anymore, or at least not as intended. A while back I completely morphed my Hunter into a Warlock and this time I've gone with a Mage, but nothing other than Arcane Shot to Ice Lance seems to work. I modified some of my Monk skills to represent those of a Rogue, and Tiger Palm to Sinister Strike works and nothing else (but for the record, given Monk's completely unique animations, older spell animations simply won't overlap something like Rising Sun Kick so it's always sort of been an issue for Monks). Though I did manage to modify Blackout Strike to Mortal Strike and it works fine as well.

The *.enchant* commands work to an extent, but if you're using a 2H weapon and morph to use two 1H weapons, *.enchant 2* won't give an effect to the second weapon unless you actually have a weapon in slot 17. *.Enchant 1* works as intended, as something is always in slot 16.

----------


## kyzah

Hello, is there a way to morph your character name ? since you can morph your title i thought it should be possible so can you do that ? and if so, what do you have to type?

----------


## Xyraz

Hey!

I've been trying to use tMorph for over five months now, but everytime I try it says: *Injection succesfull. Press ENTER KEY to close window...
*
And it doesn't work ingame.

Sometimes it pops up with: "Game might be outdated"

Please help _me_ I just want it like back in MoP where it worked for me  :Smile:

----------


## evizbot

> Hello, is there a way to morph your character name ? since you can morph your title i thought it should be possible so can you do that ? and if so, what do you have to type?


There's no way to morph your name in the program's current form. You can only modify your title. 




> Hey!
> 
> I've been trying to use tMorph for over five months now, but everytime I try it says: *Injection succesfull. Press ENTER KEY to close window...
> *
> And it doesn't work ingame.
> 
> Sometimes it pops up with: "Game might be outdated"
> 
> Please help _me_ I just want it like back in MoP where it worked for me


Have you made any changes? Are you using a 64-Bit version of World of Warcraft? Make sure the tMorph folder(s) is/are in the World of Warcraft parent folder. When you run tMorph and a notification window pops up saying the game may be outdated, then World of Warcraft was patched to supercede the current version of tMorph. As of right now (7/15/17), the game and tMorph both match and is currently working fine.

----------


## RDFG

This may seem like a strange, and likely impossible, request, but is it possible to change the sheathing for a weapon?

Currently, the new Warglaives of Azzinoth sheath differently from other Warglaives, in a style that I much more prefer:



A hotfix was just released to change them to this form instead, which I seriously dislike due to the handles being backwards:


Given that the reference will be removed once the change is complete, would it be at all possible to tmorph it back to the other (first image) appearance? Would it be as easy as morphing the left glaive to the right, and the right to the left, or would that override the transmog/make them look backwards while unsheathed?

----------


## Captainbobster

How are you all still using it? It says It needs an update for me still..

----------


## xxmixmaster

Wondering if anyone knows the display id of Glyph of stars. Or any other to change my moonkin form to my real class form.!

----------


## wanderley

> How are you all still using it? It says It needs an update for me still..


Tip: dont update the client unless you have to. You'll know you have to update the client if, when you log in to wow, you are directed to the realm list and they all say "Incompatible " in red. Otherwise, no reason to update client.

I haven't updated the client for a while and everythings working fine for me still.

----------


## uninspire

With the new .shapeshift command is there a way to make the druid form display just your default character model?
With the old script/addon you could set the druid form to display 0 and it would just use your default form, but now using .shapeshift 5 0 for instance it simply does nothing. .shapeshift null or nil leaves you with a murloc form/morph, but is there any way to go back to the old form 5 0 functionality?

----------


## Anonimas93s

> Tip: dont update the client unless you have to. You'll know you have to update the client if, when you log in to wow, you are directed to the realm list and they all say "Incompatible " in red. Otherwise, no reason to update client.
> 
> I haven't updated the client for a while and everythings working fine for me still.



You can use display id's for shapeshifts and you will keep your look:

Belf male 20578
Belf female 20579
Tauren male 20585
Tauren female 20584
Troll male 20321
Orc female 20316
Fel Orc male 21267
Orc Male 37920
Troll Female 37922
Undead Female 37924

Human male 19723
Human female 19724
Dreanei female 20323
Nelf Male 20318
Night Elf Female 37919
Dwarf male 20317
Dwarf Female 37918
Human Male 37925
Human Female 37926


Now my question. Is there a chance to get a better compatability for target morphing?
/run SetDisplayID("Target", 52921)
/run UpdateModel("Target")
It keeps reseting after each fight  :Frown:

----------


## wanderley

Client update today

----------


## Enuma

> Tip: dont update the client unless you have to. You'll know you have to update the client if, when you log in to wow, you are directed to the realm list and they all say "Incompatible " in red. Otherwise, no reason to update client.
> 
> I haven't updated the client for a while and everythings working fine for me still.


How do you bypass window that says that game has been updated and you need to start a Launcher and update it?

Mine was updated to latest Live version, however i do pretty much 2days backups of my WoW so i managed to roll it back to previous version (to which tMorph stil works)
However when i start it, my game simply closes and i get a message that there was an update and i need to update my game via Launcher.
Theres no chance that i come close to login screen or "incompatible" realms.

----------


## Leonardsson

WoW updated to 7.2.5.24742 yesterday!

Thanks again for your work Journey,

Leo

----------


## wanderley

> How do you bypass window that says that game has been updated and you need to start a Launcher and update it?
> 
> Mine was updated to latest Live version, however i do pretty much 2days backups of my WoW so i managed to roll it back to previous version (to which tMorph stil works)
> However when i start it, my game simply closes and i get a message that there was an update and i need to update my game via Launcher.
> Theres no chance that i come close to login screen or "incompatible" realms.


I never run wow from the launcher, but the .exe* inside the wow folder. This way, the small client patches wont affect anything. Right now, the client patch was necessary to play, so currently, TM doesnt work anyway.

*not the launcher.exe, but the wow.exe or wow-64.exe inside the wow folder.

----------


## Journey

Updated for 7.2.5.24742.

----------


## Troyzx

Thanks so much for always beeing that quick on updating and doing such a great work in general, really appreciated =)

----------


## Synesthesic

Is it just me or do a number of mount Display ID's not work?

For example, Infernal Direwolf, Display ID 186305. 

It appears that all of the Display ID's that I have been able to successfully get working a couple years ago do not work any longer. 

So I did a quick test, I checked the Display ID that WOWHead stated for Plagued Proto-Drake, a morph macro that I actually had saved from a couple years ago when I previously played. The current macro works and the Display ID in the macro is 28042. Checking WOWHead, the ID stated in the web address is 32156.

Plagued Proto-Drake - NPC - World of Warcraft

Am I looking in the wrong place these days? If I am, I would be hugely appreciative if someone could let me know where I need to be checking to find the correct Display ID's for Mounts and Items.

If someone has a complete list of Mount ID's. Especially Infernal Direwolf, I would love it!

Thank you so much for your guidance!

Syn

----------


## Batface

> Am I looking in the wrong place these days? If I am, I would be hugely appreciative if someone could let me know where I need to be checking to find the correct Display ID's for Mounts and Items.
> 
> If someone has a complete list of Mount ID's. Especially Infernal Direwolf, I would love it!
> 
> Thank you so much for your guidance!
> 
> Syn


For anything that isn't gear, I open the page source and search for "displayid". In Chrome, by default, it's Ctrl+U. Then Ctrl+F to find in page. The correct one will have *displayId:* preceding a number.

----------


## Oxlotus

I'm receiving a "Access is denied" error when attempting to extract tMorph.

----------


## Synesthesic

Does anyone know if it is possible to display a Hidden Artifact Weapon Appearance?

For example, there are so many different variants of Artifact weapons as per the below WoWHead site.

Hidden Artifact Weapon Appearances and Effects - Guides - Wowhead

I would love to be able to change Artifact weapons to their Hidden variants.

Any assistance on how to do this would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks, guys!

Syn

----------


## Oxlotus

> Does anyone know if it is possible to display a Hidden Artifact Weapon Appearance?


The hidden skins are the last row of appearances, and their ids are 25, 26, 27, 28. If you were a Brewmaster monk, you would do something like this: .item 17 128938 25

The top row starts at 9, and each row increments by 1. (9, 10, 11, 12 : first row, 13, 14, 15, 16 : second row)

----------


## Synesthesic

> The hidden skins are the last row of appearances, and their ids are 25, 26, 27, 28. If you were a Brewmaster monk, you would do something like this: .item 17 128938 25
> 
> The top row starts at 9, and each row increments by 1. (9, 10, 11, 12 : first row, 13, 14, 15, 16 : second row)


Thank you so much, Oxlotus!!!

----------


## Symphious

Tmorph used to work perfectly for years, but now I'm always getting "Injection with error code 5". I've reinstalled, updated all sorts with no solution. 

Can anyone help?

----------


## gaanja

Thank you bro!

----------


## gunsblazed

Hey all, is there a way to change features on other races when morphing FROM a demon hunter? I even used the barber to get different default look and the morphed version of human, draenei etc has the same face. Any help is appreciated!

----------


## Tigerwoodz

For those who have the same bug with Blade dance as I do (DH spell). When used the character bug out for like 10 seconds. This is ONLY if you Race change away from your orignal ingame race. I am blood elf and when I race change to human it happens. But Gender change dosnt. Hope this helped someone.

----------


## wanderley

Man, I dont know about you guys, but the new caster animations are pretty bad looking. Hopefully we'll have a way of using the current ones

The current ones make you feel like youre playing wow, the new ones make you feel like youre playing every other game

----------


## Infernojooe

*Edit:*  Found the fix...my Antivirus software was blocking the application.. Everything works fine now!

Hey there,

hope you can help me out with this.

I have downloaded the current version of tmorph from first post and extracted it without any problem. But when I start my WoW-64.exe and start tInject.exe (as admin) just a blank command window appears and nothing happens ingame. That windows closes after few seconds.

WoW version is the same as tmorph.

Already tried to download tmorph multiple times so that does not work  :Frown: 


Any idea how to fix this?

----------


## Iblameyou

> Hey there,
> 
> hope you can help me out with this.
> 
> I have downloaded the current version of tmorph from first post and extracted it without any problem. But when I start my WoW-64.exe and start tInject.exe (as admin) just a blank command window appears and nothing happens ingame. That windows closes after few seconds.
> 
> WoW version is the same as tmorph.
> 
> Already tried to download tmorph multiple times so that does not work 
> ...


Having the same problem. Dunno how to fix it, hope someone got any idea.

----------


## Synesthesic

Can someone please let me know what the commands are to morph Hunter pets?

Cheers!

----------


## Infernojooe

> Having the same problem. Dunno how to fix it, hope someone got any idea.


Check your anti virus software. For me it was blocking the application. I had to add the tInject.exe to a whitelist.

----------


## Iblameyou

That was it! Thank you so much.  :Smile:

----------


## Enuma

> For those who have the same bug with Blade dance as I do (DH spell). When used the character bug out for like 10 seconds. This is ONLY if you Race change away from your orignal ingame race. I am blood elf and when I race change to human it happens. But Gender change dosnt. Hope this helped someone.


Try this



```
.spell 188499 184367
```

Blade Dance < Warrior's Rampage


The trick is that you need to use melee spell with longer cast animation to avoid breaking a model (your lower body is frozen, while upper works normally) for those 10ish seconds.
Only suited spell that i did manage to find, and i havent looked much tbh (havent checked trough NPC abilities) that actually works was *Warriors Rampage* and it works on ALL morph races and genders so you can run wild with your morphs now  :Smile: 

Im rolling Panda male warrior-ish Morph

----------


## Moil

Anyone know when this will be updated for 7.3?

----------


## wanderley

7.3 today, I'm sure youre aware.

god i hate these new spell animations, please let there be a way we can fix them

----------


## wanderley

> Anyone know when this will be updated for 7.3?


Journey is very quick. I always donate whenever there is a new update - its not all the time but it shows our support

Though, he usually waits after big patches when they roll out a lot of updates

----------


## Journey

7.3 brings a lot of changes with regard to 3rd party programs (see The Free Lunch Is Over - Obfuscation is Coming), so don't expect an update until I've had time to sort through it. I don't want to risk anyone getting banned.

----------


## emmy

> 7.3 brings a lot of changes with regard to 3rd party programs (see The Free Lunch Is Over - Obfuscation is Coming), so don't expect an update until I've had time to sort through it. I don't want to risk anyone getting banned.


Thanks, and take your time  :Smile:

----------


## Egget

> 7.3 brings a lot of changes with regard to 3rd party programs (see The Free Lunch Is Over - Obfuscation is Coming), so don't expect an update until I've had time to sort through it. I don't want to risk anyone getting banned.


Got an estimate time on how long it might take?  :Smile:  out of curiousity. and i love your program, really feel empty without it. You are doing a fenomenal work on it. cant thank you enough Journey!

Wish you the best updating the program and if you can want, please share your progress here.  :Smile:

----------


## ZOMGMAO

I love you Journey!

----------


## wanderley

Thinking ahead, I wonder how we could change the idle combat animation. Probably can just change it to some spell that doesnt really have an effect, and it will replicate how our characters just sort of stood there before, which I prefer at least

----------


## revive25

> Thinking ahead, I wonder how we could change the idle combat animation. Probably can just change it to some spell that doesnt really have an effect, and it will replicate how our characters just sort of stood there before, which I prefer at least


Nope , combat animation bound to which race you chose . If you try to do an animation that your race don't have , they will just stand still and do nothing

----------


## DungeonMx

Hope u will have time to upgrade that fantastic program love u and ur program dude pls upgrade this  :Smile:  can't wait for it how long you do it pls say a time period and sorry for my english  :Smile:  <3

----------


## Ashintra

I love this programm sooo much too <3

----------


## lululalaland

Requiescat in pace .... it was fun while it lasted friends... i had lots of nice memories with tmorph on private servers and on retail.... but it seems that blizzard has to kill everything for me

----------


## Enuma

> Thinking ahead, I wonder how we could change the idle combat animation. Probably can just change it to some spell that doesnt really have an effect, and it will replicate how our characters just sort of stood there before, which I prefer at least


theres issue with that.

First of all, i think that model combat animations are bound to model it self, specifically to "skeleton" so there should be ability to change it.
Second, even if they are not tied to the model it self, which i highly doubt, they would be a passive - you cant change ANY passive effect via TMorph.

Bit, it think that its the first one, otherwise we would already hear and have those IDs loooongg time ago.

----------


## wanderley

> Nope , combat animation bound to which race you chose . If you try to do an animation that your race don't have , they will just stand still and do nothing


Thats exactly what I want - didnt our characters just stand idle in combat before? I think so. The only thing I was wondering is what to actually change, since idle combat isnt a .spell. Perhaps .spell 0?

Enuma might be right about the idle combat animation being passive and that it cant be changed, but maybe we can find a way to change it now. I doubt many people thought about changing it before, right?

----------


## emmy

> Thats exactly what I want - didnt our characters just stand idle in combat before? I think so. The only thing I was wondering is what to actually change, since idle combat isnt a .spell. Perhaps .spell 0?
> 
> Enuma might be right about the idle combat animation being passive and that it cant be changed, but maybe we can find a way to change it now. I doubt many people thought about changing it before, right?


Changing combat animations hasn't been possible since like Vanilla IIRC. You can't do it with tMorph, because it isn't a spell. The pose engages once you enter combat or right-click a target, just like it previously would bring forth your weapon.

----------


## jeleopard

> Requiescat in pace .... it was fun while it lasted friends... i had lots of nice memories with tmorph on private servers and on retail.... but it seems that blizzard has to kill everything for me


Just give it time lol. Only been 4 days. Chill and do some of the new content.

----------


## wanderley

> Changing combat animations hasn't been possible since like Vanilla IIRC. You can't do it with tMorph, because it isn't a spell. The pose engages once you enter combat or right-click a target, just like it previously would bring forth your weapon.


Ah, gotcha. Thats what I was thinking, just wasnt sure. Would be nice if Blizz could add an option to use classic spell animations. You could put it right under the option to use new character models! Especially since it only changes the look for you and doesnt affect anyone else!

I realize people may read my complaints about new spell animations and think im just a baby, but the "feel" of the game is what keeps me playing, and I liked the feel of BC/Wrath wow (didnt play in vanilla). Guess its just a classic case of wanting things to stay the way they are, oh well!

----------


## Allureana

> Ah, gotcha. Thats what I was thinking, just wasnt sure. Would be nice if Blizz could add an option to use classic spell animations. You could put it right under the option to use new character models! Especially since it only changes the look for you and doesnt affect anyone else!
> 
> I realize people may read my complaints about new spell animations and think im just a baby, but the "feel" of the game is what keeps me playing, and I liked the feel of BC/Wrath wow (didnt play in vanilla). Guess its just a classic case of wanting things to stay the way they are, oh well!


The word you're looking for is "solastalgia" - homesickness for the way things used to be when you haven't actually gone anyplace different but the surroundings have changed around you.
I have a toon named Solastalgia... on a private server somewhere I know of.  :Smile:

----------


## wanderley

> The word you're looking for is "solastalgia" - homesickness for the way things used to be when you haven't actually gone anyplace different but the surroundings have changed around you.
> I have a toon named Solastalgia... on a private server somewhere I know of.


Lol, spot on man

----------


## Enuma

> The word you're looking for is "solastalgia" - homesickness for the way things used to be when you haven't actually gone anyplace different but the surroundings have changed around you.
> I have a toon named Solastalgia... on a private server somewhere I know of.


Nah man, its not only that.. most of spell animations are half done, broken or bug out in certain conditions. And those which were done right - they pulled it back in last second.
Theres a extensive topic on EU and US forums just about priests, shadow has its moments, but mostly holy and disc have a lot of issues.

Shadow, for instance, if you enter Void Form and cast Mind Blast and after it Mind Flay, character model will bug out for few sec in their new, "W" combat-ready pose and fire mind flay directly out of your BODY (not hands)

priests combat ready pose are with hands half wide spread and risen up to the point of shoulders, representing "W" with mild head tilt upwards.

Theres also bug where.. since shadow priests now levitate in their void form, their lower body (below knees and whole feet) clip for a few sec, landing in diffrent pose than they initially should.

And have you seen Human Female Mage's combat ready stance? Its like they were riding a barrel for half of their lifetime, legs widely spread.

Wouldnt that call it "nostalgia" TBH, would say it.. partly nostalgia, force of habit, but more of a job half done with updates.

My shadow became literally horrific for me up to the point that i switched just a week before patch went live to sub rogue. Im not logging on him till they fix the god damn things or atleast give me glyph that removes floating from Void Form.

----------


## Allureana

Nostalgia is a sentimentality for the past. Nostalgia - Wikipedia
Solastalgia is psychic and emotional distress caused by the changes around you (environmental change): Solastalgia - Wikipedia

I can't speak to your own feelings, but I'm personally feeling more stressed out about all the changes made in the game beginning with Legion.
I don't do PVP and usually avoid dungeons until I can solo them. Because of that, I really don't care what the combat effects look like or what particular type of gear is appropriate.
I usually play solo, doing gathering and crafting professions with many differently skilled (profession skilled) alts, using guilds peopled by my various alts as storage banks for crafting professions.
Doing dungeons stresses me, so until I can solo them, I usually avoid them. Changes in Legion now forciing scenarios and required dungeons stress me again, so... I have one level 103 that might not get much higher except by professions.
The ONLY toon I had that I had leveled from 1 all the way to 90, was my warlock with herbalism and inscription. She had over 500 inscription skills, made a very cool Pandaria weapon with inscription and USED to be able to ride both her Felsteed and Dreadsteed across open water while trailing flames from their hooves thanks to the Glyph of Nightmares. When Blizzard gutted the Inscription profession, my Warlock could no longer run on water (without using consumables water walking potions) and could no longer ride her two mounts on the water. Also, she could no longer sell glyphs in the AH for 30-40 gold each anymore, since Blizzard removed all the glyphs that did anything but completely useless cosmetic effects. In effect, they ruined my proudest character. 
Sometimes it was fun to select gear from a drop choice selection, that had a look you wanted, even though it might have been the "wrong" type of armor for that class. I probably have one of the few death knights with the leather armor "Sandrene's Invisible Vest". Blizzard changes that quest so that now only leather wearers, and specifically only leather wearers get that offered as the drop for the quest. Not only that, ONLY druids and monks can get it, even though demon hunters are specifically leather wearers, they can do the quest, but can't get that item. Even level appropriate leather wearing normal hunters can no longer get the drop, which is weird because they used to have to wear leather up to 39 before they got changed to mail.at 40. 
Also, it used to be that any class who wore leather, mail, or plate could choose the leather drop, but not anymore. The quest no longer offers the user a choice, because Blizzard took that away.
Probably because they couldn't figure out how to fix transmogrification for hunters trying to mog leather with leather items while they were under 40. Mogging for hunters didn't work until they were up into the 40's and wearing mail.
I'm still staying in WoW. It's a kind of "home" place for me and more than 85 toons on my 3 accounts. I will probably continue to "live" in this game playing toons from level 1 to 100. More expansions will be released, the game will get slower, other things will get broken. But at least my Draenei all still look like themselves. My engineers can still make Flying Machines. My jewelcrafter can make some of the various panthers and will learn the others soon enough. I will have my alchemists mail bunches of walking on water potions to my warlock. The parts of the game that stress me will simply be avoided. The World of Warcraft is a huge game with lots of places for less warlike people to continue gathering and crafting professions. I just hope that Blizzard's removal of primary profession displays from the Armory isn't a precursor to them removing primary professions altogether. I guess they figure heirloom gear has made leatherworking, blacksmithing and other gear making pointless. They certainly didn't mind making inscription useless. 

I understand that for the latest expansion, you can't even get ON the Vindicaar unless you have a certain minimum of artifact equipped gear acquired from playing Legion areas. I also understand there are some quest lines in Legion you can't complete without doing (now mandatory) dungeons for that quest line. These things don't worry me. I have probably never finished all the quest lines in any area over 60.

Solastalgia is about the stress caused by the changes in the environment. For me, the changed (and newer) areas of the game are stressful. You won't find me in Legion areas unless my spouse drags me there to help with their character - where they usually do tanking for me against PVE mobs not even in dungeons.
Nostalgia being sentimental about the past, doesn't really fit me. I LIKE being able to fly in Eastern Kingdoms, Kalimdor, and even (now that I finally can), in Pandaria and Draenor.
I like being able to wear heirloom gear, mogged to a look I like so I don't have to worry about what drops to keep, or which armor to change to next. I get to send more things to my Enchanters to be turned into magic dusts and such. I don't miss not being able to fly in Eastern and Kalmidor. I don't miss getting attacked by aggressive Owlkins in Ammenvale.

Why am I staying in WoW wiith so many things that now stress me? Because there are still so many things in the game that I love and don't want to leave. I just can't abandon my many alts.
And besides, even compared to WoW as it is now or as it ever was, all the other games just plain suck, and I'm pretty sure that will always be true.

----------


## WiNiFiX

And They Lived Happily Ever After
The End.

----------


## wanderley

> Why am I staying in WoW wiith so many things that now stress me? Because there are still so many things in the game that I love and don't want to leave. I just can't abandon my many alts.
> And besides, even compared to WoW as it is now or as it ever was, all the other games just plain suck, and I'm pretty sure that will always be true.



Yeah thats how I feel too, Ive never played any other video game for more than a few days other than wow. I can completely relate to everything the past few posts have said - may seem like little details to some, but to us theyre a big deal!

But lets not get down, it always takes more time for an update to happen. Looking forward to it!

----------


## Slowsiph

So readying through the "End of Free Lunch" thread, is this potentially the end of the program's lifespan as we know it? I'm not exactly sure what all that information means in terms of the future of Tmorph. Some of you guys are talking about it like Tmorph is dead before it's even hit the ground. I'm not a modder myself, and I only slightly understand the terminology of this community, but has Blizzard's detection methods changed to the point where Journey cant get around them? Or do we even know for sure yet?

----------


## Allureana

As a retired programmer from a 32 year career, I figure this will only be a temporary setback. Anything one programmer codes, another can eventually figure out and work around. It will, as things look now, take a good bit longer than the usual "patch as always" made for previous updates, but I'm pretty sure there are programmers out there (way better than me) who will eventually puzzle out a way around this new executable. Take heart, don't expect any soon-to-happen update, but eventually, I'm sure Tmorph will return in some new and working form. Too many people want it, and I'm sure several are already picking at the new code. There is always a more clever programmer somewhere.
Meanwhile, I want to thank the many modders and programmers who've given us so many years of fun with these things while they worked. I hold firm hopes that someday soon, their work will once again become displayable in the game for users who wish to do so.

----------


## Burger87

Anyone know tmorph code for green version of Gurthalak, Voice of the Deeps? It looks nice but i can't find code for it.

----------


## Allureana

> As a retired programmer from a 32 year career...there are programmers out there (way better than me)...


I once worked with such a programmer. Sadly, he passed away in 2005 We both worked at Bell Atlantic from the 1970's up to 2000, and he maintained custom code for the company, that had hooks to tie it into IBM's Job Entry Subsystem (JES2). The disassembler listing for JES2 lived on his desk in two stacks, each consisting of a full carton of continuous feed printer paper in the 14"x17" size pages. He pretty much had the whole thing memorized. He personally and alone wrote custom drivers for Bell Atlantic to run their huge Xerox 9700 laser printers. After he retired, IBM changed the JES2 code and Bell Atlantic had to hire him back as a consultant to re-write the drivers which had all been coded only in Assembler. They had to pay him about $4500/month for the month and a half it took him to do it.
Way back in the early 1980's, I had a TRS-80 Model 1 running Visicalc. I had added the BigMem mod kit from Microhatch that had me remove the eight 16k-bit chips off the motherboard and add sockets to replace them with eight 64k chips. There was also a lot of trace cutting, soldering, and adding 21 wires to connect in the small controller circuit board that MicroHatch had supplied. It took me 3 days to complete, but the system booted up with no smoke (LOL). Everything ran fine and the extra ram gave the TRS-80 the extra 48kb (now there was 64kb in the keyboard/motherboard housing (which are one and the same on a TRS-80 model 1), With the expansion interface's 32kb, I now had a 96kb TRS-80 Model 1.
Visicalc used to report 23kb free memory and I was expecting it to come back with 55kb free now. But it didn't. Joe took a half hour to disassemble Visicalc, find spots where their programmer had hard coded the maximum (normal) TRS-80 ram size, and patch them and reassemble it. So now the custom modded version of Visicalc he made me was able to correctly report and use the 55kb free memory it had available.

Another time, I had him help me with the X-10 remote control PC interface software. The company at that time, only supplied a "BASIC" (text-based only) program to interface from the PC to the X-10 tyhrough it's CM-19A RS232 serial interface. I wanted a Windows GUI type program to do it, so I asked him. 3 days later he called me over to see the result - which was awesome. I asked how he'd done it.
Thursday night, he coded up from scratch, a "breakout" program to monitor two serial ports on an IBM PC and use it as a customizable break-out box to show him all the data going either way through the serial interface between the main PC and the CM-19A X-10 serial interface. On Friday, he installed Visual Basic 3.0 (for the very first time) and learned how to use it. He described it as "ok, but kinda awkward because they make you go to separate menus for nearly everything.". Saturday morning, using Visual Basic, interpreting the data bytes being passed to and from the original DOS BASIC X-10 control program, he reverse engineered and then coded up a Windows GUI type program that di the same and more that the original X10 program, effectively making it easy to utilize all house and unit codes for the X10 devices, and set clocks, timers, brightness levels, and other stuff. They was also an option (that he'd added for himself) to turn on a status line display in the Windows program that would show the hex bytes of all the communications coming and going between the PC and the X10 controller. 

At his house, he had over 250 computers of all sorts EXCEPT for Apple. He had HP, Radio Shack, Amiga, and many others. He had the original TRS-80 vox-box voice command controller and also the Radio Shack speech synthesizer and I believe he likely knew the ROM codes (disassembled) of every model of PC that he had. I once bought an IBM PC "clone" and took it to visit him and he saw it had three empty sockets on the clones motherboard. He went back and cloned the three eproms out of his own genuine IBM PC and plugged em in my PC and it then booted up IBM BASIC for me. 

He had also hooked up a microphone and speakers to the CASSETTE IO ports (5-pin DIN sockets) that used to be on the original IBM PC's and coded up an Assembler program to measure and record incoming signals from the mic and store them in what was probably the earliest of WAV files to play back later through the speakers, either connected to the tape port, or with lesser fidelity, through the front PC speaker (which was usually only used for BEEP codes back then.

In 2004, I once needed a way to capture and handle left & right mouse clicks and treat them as "Page UP/Page Down" or "left arrow, right arrow" or some other keys selected by the user. He wrote an assembler program to do the intercept on the mouse data and handle it with a default or something selected by the user. The handicapped boy I worked with at the time, had cerebral palsy and I wired a mouse with two mono earphone sockets to the left & right buttons and plugged in the giant buttons from his CheapTalk 4 accessibility device. I scanned a children's book into a PDF file and set it all up and now the kid could flip pages in the book on the PC by himself and was thrilled at the added independence. My friend and programming savant passed away the next year, but his program still works, even in Windows 10 and lives on as a memorial to him. I've modified and mailed a few other mice to others who've asked me about it. Joe's mother said I could freely give away his ("MouseTrap") program to anyone who needed it. As I doubt Microsoft will ever want to change how a mouse interfaces with Windows, and considering my friend preferred to write things using Assembler to get down to the lowest levels of control, I feel confident his program will continue working for a long, long time. He had even added a feature so that once it's loaded, the ScrollLock key can be used to disable/enable it without having to reboot the PC.

Somewhere out there, must be several other programmers like him, or we wouldn't have Linux and it wouldn't have DVD players and things like VideoLan's VLC wouldn't be able to do what it does.

Someday once again, there will be ways to change appearances in WoW on a user's PC that Blizzard will not see.

----------


## emmy

> Someday once again, there will be ways to change appearances in WoW on a user's PC that Blizzard will not see.


Can we hold off on the doomsaying before Journey has actually had the proper time to look at this?

----------


## Allureana

> Can we hold off on the doomsaying before Journey has actually had the proper time to look at this?


C'mon folks! Quit saying that I'm doom saying. You have it backwards. I'm saying it WILL be coming back.
You want to hear the facts of the situation, read it from JH16 directly: Darknest Fantasy posted in "[7.3+ Modding Discussion] Current situation + Updates + Q&A"
or more easily found in the repost and sourced link at https://www.azerothica.com/ 

It's JH16 who says:
"Due to the way Blizzard is going to start packing their exes, it renders disassembler programs useless to do anything with it. I would have to extract a specific file within the exe, do the edit then reinsert the file back into the exe. However at this time there isn't any software out on the market able to do this (basically Blizzard is keeping their packing software in-house).

So until either Blizzard stops packing their exes in this manner or someone comes up with software that is able to properly extract and repack the newer exes. I won't be able to do any edits, thus no custom data. I will though keep my eyes on OwnedCore for anything that could be useful, as should the community."

Notice even JH16 tempers his comments with "at this time".

I am and have been saying, that another workaround WILL BE FOUND. But, hey, you have to admit the person who MADE tmorph is clearly saying that FOR NOW, it is broken.
Expecting Tmorph to be "updated" as usual while there is currently no way to create the "fixed" wow64.exe's that Tmorph clearly depended on, seems unrealistic at this time. No matter what Tmorph does, not having any PRESENTLY KNOWN way to make "fixed" wow64.exe's is going to put a delay on things. Possibly a long delay. But we're NOT saying that the new security won't get riddled out and worked around.
So quit saying I'm a doomsayer please. Just hold your posts and wait until JH16 or Journey or someone else comes up with a new method of "fixing" wow exe files and tweaks Tmorph to poke codes in for us.

NOT SAYING DOOM HERE. 

I am continuing to watch this thread in the HIGH hopes we'll see a post that things are working again. Meanwhile, I'm playing WoW as it is.

----------


## Razzko

I'm pretty sure the problem isn't with morphing itself. The problem is getting away with it.

Blizzard made a move, and more moves are likely to follow. Obfuscation makes it a lot harder/longer to understand what exactly they change from patch to patch, and you'll be risking walking into tripwires/traps until you reverse all of it.

Journey specifically says "I don't want to get anyone banned." And the whole conversation in the 'dinner is over' thread can be summed up to "the question is how far will they go."

If they keep changing the obfuscation, adding tripwires or even more security measures, then tmorph automatically goes from 'grey zone' into 'high risk zone' for your accounts status.

----------


## maclone

> 7.3 brings a lot of changes with regard to 3rd party programs (see The Free Lunch Is Over - Obfuscation is Coming), so don't expect an update until I've had time to sort through it. I don't want to risk anyone getting banned.


Read this message.

As this thread is derailing, I will close it until there is an update.
Feel free to discuss the newly implemented anti-cheating in a thread dedicated to it.
(However not in the linked thread, unless you can help figuring out the memory editing implications of the changes.)

----------

